# OBD wiki



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2008)

This will be the official thread for discussing all things relating to the OBD wiki.

In case you didn't know, the wiki can be found here: Marvel Comics

(Hopefully a mod can sticky this)

EDIT: I need to know who pocketman is, he signed up for the wiki

EDIT: Many people keep trying to join that I have never heard of.

Let me make this clear:

*IF I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE, I WILL REJECT YOUR JOIN REQUEST.*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

first post to congratulate Mike on all his achievements on the wiki
+reps


Dont know that guy


----------



## Zetta (Dec 21, 2008)

New thread? 

So in your honest opinion Mike, what do you think of the current wiki?

What can we improve?


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyway, first thing I'd suggest for the wiki would be a nice big suggestions page. Essentially, it would have rules like this...

1.) Do not do a Shounen Trinity thread unless you really want to. If you are making a One Piece vs. Bleach vs. Naruto thread, equalized speed is usually a must, and it is suggested that you at least know about both of the combatants fully.

2.) Remember to specify canon in cases where you only want one kind of canon. For example, Star Wars would have to be specified as either Expanded Universe (EU) or the movieverse.

3.) Joke Battledome fights must be funny. Rapestomps should be in the trash, not the JBD, unless they are funny. For example, Hyper Ballistic Jesus Sonic vs. God is funny. Galactus vs. Spiderman is not.

4.) Usually, a thread where both of the contestants' powersets are known is much more fun than one where they are not. So, no Shanks vs. Madara, or Unohana vs. anyone.

Etc.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> New thread?
> 
> So in your honest opinion Mike, what do you think of the current wiki?
> 
> What can we improve?



We need more character profiles, and a lot of the pages in the popular OBD fictions and OBD members list need to be made



C. Hook said:


> Anyway, first thing I'd suggest for the wiki would be a nice big suggestions page. Essentially, it would have rules like this...
> 
> 1.) Do not do a Shounen Trinity thread unless you really want to. If you are making a One Piece vs. Bleach vs. Naruto thread, equalized speed is usually a must, and it is suggested that you at least know about both of the combatants fully.
> 
> ...



Well we have a guide for noobs,  fanlisting.

Perhaps we could modify it with more of the stuff you suggested


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2008)

I've never seen Zyberman post in Obd. 
It's too likely he's some troll. I wouldn't give him access. 

I thought Popular Obd fictions list was almost done. Most that aren't don't seem to be used much anyway.

I don't really have any suggestions......


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2008)

C. Hook just PMed me and told me he was Zyberman, so I let him in


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 21, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> I've never seen Zyberman post in Obd.
> *It's too likely he's some troll.* I wouldn't give him access.
> 
> I thought Popular Obd fictions list was almost done. Most that aren't don't seem to be used much anyway.



Well, that's just a matter of opinion. Say this "Zyberman" was one of us, he would just be a troll in some of our eyes. I mean, it's not like he could be me, a completely disrespected member of the Battledome who just couldn't use my name because it was already taken.

Right?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 21, 2008)

I've learnt some stuff from there.

All about fallacies, history, members, and such. Good job.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 21, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> We need more character profiles, and a lot of the pages in the popular OBD fictions and OBD members list need to be made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I wrote that guide as a rough base. I was actually expecting people to change it and let it evolve as the OBD did.


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2008)

One major critique of the wiki was that it was bias. I remember posting an article in one thread and one guy (I forgot his name) said he didn't think it was objective enough. I agree with him. I think we should edit the pages where they say things like "This anime is filled with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" or something of that nature.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 21, 2008)

Red said:


> One major critique of the wiki was that it was bias. I remember posting an article in one thread and one guy (I forgot his name) said he didn't think it was objective enough. I agree with him. I think we should edit the pages where they say things like "This anime is filled with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" or something of that nature.
> 
> Yay or nay?



Most of those are about the story and the characters. And honestly, who cares about that? It's the feats that's important.


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Most of those are about the story and the characters. And honestly, *who cares about that*? It's the feats that's important.


Normally it wouldn't matter, but we want to look as credible and as objective as possible. I just want to be able to link the wiki and not have to worry about people calling it bias =/


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 21, 2008)

I just was doing the page on Daleks, and I was wondering: Are there any good Dalek threads? Maybe the Dalek vs. the Narutoverse one?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2008)

Just do a search

Anyway, I think the tone of the wiki tends to reflect the general tone of the OBD, I like that so far


----------



## Schneider (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow. This place has even got a wiki.

Awesome!

A little glance at the wiki, how about updating the member list first?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 21, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Wow. This place has even got a wiki.
> 
> Awesome!


It's a work in progress, feel free to contribute.


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 21, 2008)

I personally like the tone of the OBD wiki. It's so ridiculous, so annoying, and so insane, it actually sounds like music to my ears.

I mean, first imagine a page that says: *Sosuke Aizen- A person who is well known for his love of Bleach. He tends to argue with Zetta.*

Then compare it to the current Sosuke Aizen page. See the difference?

Oh, and I agree the member page should be the first to be updated.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2008)

Red said:


> Normally it wouldn't matter, but we want to look as credible and as objective as possible. I just want to be able to link the wiki and not have to worry about people calling it bias =/



My Opnion=/ 
If you want the wiki to seem more objective, as though Obd is filled with mindless robots who don't comprehend the notion of favoritism, fun, or statiscal analysis of fictons, then remove all bashing against a series. If you want Obd to be real and heart/blood, leave bashing and slang's against series that are within reason, as long as it effects nothing factual about them.---

Edit: History/Event part to flesh out more= ask Gooba...


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2008)

I accepted Onomatopoeia's request to join but someone named pocketman has also made a request and I don't know who he is


----------



## Zetta (Dec 21, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> My Opnion=/
> If you want the wiki to seem more objective, as though Obd is filled with mindless robots who don't comprehend the notion of favoritism, fun, or statiscal analysis of fictons, then remove all bashing against a series. If you want Obd to be real and heart/blood, leave bashing and slang's against series that are within reason, as long as it effects nothing factual about them.---



Besides, a true fan (read: not fanboy) doesn't care what it says. I called Saint Seiya a manga about some Jappo-greek ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in armor. Saint Seiya is basically one of  Id's manga of choice and he didn't mind. He even laughed it up.


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 21, 2008)

People, I need a picture of the only five seconds page from Naruto. I am going to do a page about "Only five seconds..."

EDIT: Only Five Seconds... is now up.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 21, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> People, I need a picture of the only five seconds page from Naruto. I am going to do a page about "Only five seconds..."
> 
> EDIT: Only Five Seconds... is now up.



Nicely done


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm... interesting.  Are there requirements for joining the wiki?

Honestly, I like the wiki, 'cause it does capture the tone of the OBD.  BTW, what other character profiles are you trying to make?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2008)

If you want to join, register there and PM me here


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm, what's the current ban list?


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 22, 2008)

ipakmann page fixed.


----------



## Fuujin (Dec 22, 2008)

I request that my article be removed from the wiki.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 22, 2008)

Updated my own profile.

I forgot I had an account with wikispaces.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Hmm... interesting.  Are there requirements for joining the wiki?
> 
> 
> Honestly, I like the wiki, 'cause it does capture the tone of the OBD.  BTW, what other character profiles are you trying to make?


I think every OBDer has a right to the wiki (unless they plan on ruining like DevilYusuke/Dragon)



Fuujin said:


> I request that my article be removed from the wiki.


Etoo: ''La Liga isn´t over yet, we must be cautious''

I humbly believe we should deny this. Also, it might need a revamp.
Oh and if anybody feel like revamping my page, go right ahead. I don't like doing myself. Makes me feel like a tool.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I request that my article be removed from the wiki.



I say thee nay.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Just made a page about tropes. Now the OBD terms page is fully completed.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2008)

Linking to the OBD wiki used to be forbidden. Now it's a sticky  The times sure have changed.

Well, I don't really care either way.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 22, 2008)

By god, who wrote my entry for the wiki? It reeks of TWF.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 22, 2008)

Someone gave TWF admin on the wiki ^^

Edit- looks like he only wrote the bottom line, Endless Mike thinks of me as a Blue Lite


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Someone gave TWF admin on the wiki ^^
> 
> Edit- looks like he only wrote the bottom line, Endless Mike thinks of me as a Blue Lite



Time for a namechange? 



Ryoma Nagare said:


> By god, who wrote my entry for the wiki? It reeks of TWF.



TWF wrote the final line on your wiki. The rest was EM, Banhammer and Aokiji.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> TWF wrote the final line on your wiki. The rest was EM, Banhammer and Aokiji.



Not a single mention of super robots. It can't be about me.

It must be some other Ryoma Nagare.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Not a single mention of super robots. It can't be about me.
> 
> It must be some other Ryoma Nagare.



I added some of it.

Why don't you join the wiki too? It's all the rage nowadays.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2008)

So who makes the pages for the member profiles?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> So who makes the pages for the member profiles?



Join and you can check in History.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I may join soon.

Howevr, I still don't feel "regular" enough to join.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 22, 2008)

Do it even if you only make one article. I made Yak's, and look how much better it is already. 

Could someone do mine? As Zetta put it, I'd feel like a tool doing my own.


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, just did a few member profiles. I feel Paul's could use a lot of work, though, because I pretty much don't remember him at all.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I joined but idk.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> I think I joined but idk.



Well, everyone has to pass through EM so ask him?


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 22, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> I think I joined but idk.



Try going on to your account. If in the top left there is a thing that says, "Join this wiki," you are not a member yet.


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2008)

*OBD wiki Admins*
Spy_Smasher is busy with the OTP shiz.

Not sure, what Aldric and Zetta are up to. >_>

I am busy with some respect thread, and undercover OTP shiz.

Which means, Mike is spearheading the project. Rep goes to Mike and his efforts, if you want to be added. PM Mike first, to confirm you are who you claim you are in the OBD. The last thing we need is an angry Troll, destroying what we have built.

Super Admin: Sexican of the OBD/OTP - Id


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Id said:


> *OBD wiki Admins*
> Spy_Smasher is busy with the OTP shiz.
> 
> Not sure, what Aldric and Zetta are up to. >_>
> ...



I'm an admin? 

Organizers: TWF  Id0    EndlessMike,  Aldric, Spy_Smasher

Nope. Though I could do more I guess. I laid a lot of groundwork (except Character Profiles, those were all EM). I'll see if I have time, problem is that I have my exams coming up.


----------



## Slips (Dec 22, 2008)

Id said:


> PM Mike first, to confirm you are who you claim you are in the OBD. The last thing we need is an angry Troll, destroying what we have built.




Man does that ever sound familiar :rofl


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Slips said:


> Man does that ever sound familiar :rofl



I liked the Blender wiki, it had some funny things.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 22, 2008)

Roxxas holds the title of "most butthurt" in the wiki :xzaru


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 22, 2008)

So, should we hold a tard of the year competition for 2008? 

I nominate Zen-Aku and Sosuke Aizen.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 22, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> So, should we hold a tard of the year competition for 2008?
> 
> I nominate Zen-Aku and Sosuke Aizen.



I second Aizen.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> So, should we hold a tard of the year competition for 2008?
> 
> I nominate Zen-Aku and Sosuke Aizen.



Make a thread in metadome about it? 

The OBD awards 2008. 
Biggest tard, biggest wanker, best debater, most influential OBDer, Best service to the OBD, stuff like that.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Make a thread in metadome about it?
> 
> The OBD awards 2008.
> Biggest tard, biggest wanker, best debater, most influential OBDer, Best service to the OBD, stuff like that.



Sounds great. who should get the honor of making this thread?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoever feels like doing it I suppose. I'm studying for my exams so I would prefer someone else do it but if nobody wants, I will.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Whoever feels like doing it I suppose. I'm studying for my exams so I would prefer someone else do it but if nobody wants, I will.



I'll make it then. My exams are finished after all


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Biggest tard,


Aizen, probably.


Zetta said:


> biggest wanker,


Zetta, YOU out of all people should know the answer to this. 


Zetta said:


> best debater,


ME!







Probably Rashou would be up there.



Zetta said:


> most influential OBDer,


...


Zetta said:


> Best service to the OBD,


Hitlerade?


Zetta said:


> stuff like that.


How 'bout best rapestomp?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Crimson King said:


> I'll make it then. My exams are finished after all



Sure, pick some nice categories. Oh and make the votes PM-based. That way it's a secret vote.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 22, 2008)

Biggest tard, biggest wanker, best debater, worst debater, most influential OBDer, Best service to the OBD, best member named Zetta, best matchup, worst rapestomp, best up-and-coming redshirt, best oldfag, Verse that has evolved most in the past year, best mod, ...

I could think of more but that's what I would pick for starters.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I request that my article be removed from the wiki.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE[/YOUTUBE]

BTW, I still need to know who pocketman is


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

Me and that Madara42-

Best n00bz rookies of the year.


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 23, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Me and that Madara42-
> 
> Best n00bz rookies of the year.



Excuse me? 

I also joined this year, you know.  No one beats the Hook, NO ONE.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm, someone made me a wiki profile:
Asuka Kazama

I actually feel touched by this.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I also joined this year, you know.  No one beats the Hook, NO ONE.


I've seen you so much, I forgot to look at the join date...? 

Also, forgot Schnieder as well!


----------



## Zetta (Dec 23, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I also joined this year, you know.  No one beats the Hook, NO ONE.



I joined the OBD in Februari 2008.

No, really, I did.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 23, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I joined the OBD in Februari 2008.
> 
> No, really, I did.



I joined in 2004...Didn't really do anything with it till 2007...


----------



## Zetta (Dec 23, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> I joined in 2004...Didn't really do anything with it till 2007...



Same here but 2006.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2008)

Would someone mind doing my page on the Wiki.  It can be short.  +Rep for anyone who accepts.  Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Join and make it yourself.

BTW, I still need to know who pocketman is


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to join.  And about my page on the wiki...

I know if I ask you won't take it down, and for good reason- it's funny.  But, I hope you all realize I was _joking_.  I never was serious about wanting to fuck my cousin (though I was serious about her weirdly liking me ).  Whoever actually believed me is made of fail.

So, while what's up, can stay up, I would prefer if a statement be put on there saying I said it was a joke.  And that the statement be as non-mocking as possible.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow hey Zetta has included me three times as "someone who argues without scans BAWWW". Databook translations must really have hurt his feelings.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, that happens alot, you should see the history of my page


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2009)

I let Bender_Alchemist in

Someone by the name of Derek-Campbell18 has requested to join, if you know who this is please contact me


----------



## Zetta (Jan 10, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Wow hey Zetta has included me three times as "someone who argues without scans BAWWW". Databook translations must really have hurt his feelings.



You can't say I lie. Three times?

Everyone gets listed for the verse they defend the most and since I've only seen you debate for Naruto, that's what I listed you under.

If it's wrong, the point is to join, change it and contribute, not bitch about it. You're welcome to change and correct it any time. That's the point.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll work a bit on the Typemoonverse bits when i get a chance.
At least do Character bio's for Archer, Gilgamesh, Dark Sakura etc


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gotta do some Rakan, Fate, Kotarou and Asuna profile for Negima I guess


----------



## Stroev (Jan 12, 2009)

Did a page for Chrono Trigger. 

Might do some FF characters as well. I've seen some Kuja threads, so I guess I'll start with him.

Also, should we advertise this thing so we can let others see, or shouldn't we?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 12, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Did a page for Chrono Trigger.
> 
> Might do some FF characters as well. I've seen some Kuja threads, so I guess I'll start with him.
> 
> Also, should we advertise this thing so we can let others see, or shouldn't we?



I always link it when applicable.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay, I've rejected Derek-Campbell18's request to join since I don't know who he is

Onomatopoeia sent two join requests so it looks like he's already a member, I rejected the second one. I'm not sure if that will screw anything up, though.

Enzymeii requested a join but he's somewhat of a troll so I'm a bit unsure, I'd like some opinions here


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2009)

Either I'm not a member or my editing capabilities are blocked, by whom I've got a fairly good idea.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 13, 2009)

[DB]​_Bleach​_202​_[66E986B7].avi

Well, at least Grrblt now can stare at his own page instead of terrorizing this forum.


----------



## Antitard (Jan 13, 2009)

lol this is hilarious, and they even have a short bio on each member. Mine is funny lol, "supporter of Kirin is lightspeed" lol and "TTGL Fanboy". Though I think I've only pissed off whoever made this because he probably argued that Notorious BIG can beat TTGL lol. 

Who is this Rild guy? I keep getting pms asking if I'm him... he wasn't banned when I joined because I remember him having a claymore sig of that Lion demon whatever his name is.

This is cool though, it seems you guys have developed an actual community in this subforum.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 13, 2009)

Antitard said:


> This is cool though, it seems you guys have developed an actual community in this subforum.



Okay? If you want to join, ask Mike.


----------



## Antitard (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't want to join. My interest in arguing over cartoon characters have diminished after realizing that proper debating skills and logic don't apply in here. I only come for the lulz some of these people bring :lol


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The Day I've Been Waiting
> 
> Well, at least Grrblt now can stare at his own page instead of terrorizing this forum.




I can't wait for his rebuttal.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 14, 2009)

Here comes infraction number 2! After all, Grrblt will reward me for my hard work.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 14, 2009)

Yoshitsuna said:


> Don't be so biased against Grrblt.
> 
> He may be a bit.. illogical and stubborn and lacks listening skills and can't admit that he is wrong sometimes...
> 
> Okay, much more than a bit, but he is still an unbanned member of NF after all.



All of those adjectives describe me... But I have finesse.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 14, 2009)

Yoshitsuna said:


> That you do, and you don't have those characteristics to Grrblt's degree.
> 
> You tend to overuse jokes though, making them less funny every time.



My habit of overusing jokes is a genjutsu to make you fooled into believing I'm somehow flawed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2009)

So.... I have requested to join said Wiki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do, once something interesting pops up that deserves one, and when I actually have my request fulfilled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Here comes infraction number 2! After all, Grrblt will reward me for my hard work.



Actually pages like that just make me want to unsticky this and move it to the JBD (or trash).

*shrugs*

The more pages devoted to flaming members the less "official OBD wiki" it becomes.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Full article.





> Well, at least Grrblt now can stare at his own page instead of terrorizing this forum.


Maybe if you had written something interesting I would have done that.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Full article.
> 
> Well, at least Grrblt now can stare at his own page instead of terrorizing this forum.



Who wrote that Page?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Full article.
> 
> Well, at least Grrblt now can stare at his own page instead of terrorizing this forum.



Ooooh, the revenge !


----------



## Xirk (Jan 14, 2009)

Konoha Stock

Since when is Kei supersonic?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 14, 2009)

I know I've been let in by Mike, but I can't edit anything and I'm not on the members list.  How can I get in?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 14, 2009)

Ditto. I've been having the same problem.  Conspicuously, I was already a member and had edited several pages already, but "mysteriously" either got removed from the member list or blocked from editing when I tried to revert my bio after Aldric had his way with it.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 14, 2009)

> Since when is Kei supersonic?



since when does he have "no specific weaknesses"?


he has two big ones just off the top of my head.

1: after he gets hits sufficently hard, even if it doesnt't actually hurt him, his suit ejects all it's liquid, reducing him to normal human 

2: the suit's powers don't protect against cutting attacks and the like, he has no more durability against a blade then a normal human

that article seems to have been written by a fanboy


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2009)

The maturity of you guys is mind boggling.


----------



## Teach (Jan 14, 2009)

Fodder list, no bio on me


----------



## Herekic (Jan 14, 2009)

honestly though, shit like the grrblt thing just makes the wiki seem much less credible.


if you want people to actually take it somewhat seriously, try to make it so


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 14, 2009)

Blah blah blah. I like the OBD wiki. 



Mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck everyone.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, I've gotten requests to join from mootz and battlerek, but I need you guys to contact me here first.

As for Ono and Bender, I think the problem is that you applied more than once and that screwed things up, both of you should try quitting the OBD wiki and then applying again, I'll let you in and see what happens.

I'm still not sure if I should let enzymeii join, I need feedback


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 14, 2009)

Well... how would I do that?  I see the "Join this Wiki" link on the front page, but no way to quit.  I could delete my account and rejoin... yeah, since I haven't done anything at all with it yet, I'll do that.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 14, 2009)

Jio said:


> The maturity of you guys is mind boggling.



The maturity of a guy who can't say anything other than condescending one-liners from the sidelines is mind boggling.

If you don't like the wiki, A.) Sign up and change it, or B.) Don't look at it or this thread. Obviously, for someone as mature as you, that wouldn't be too hard. 

Grrblt, you lost the right to pretend not to care when you clicked on this thread. You ain't fooling no one. 

enzymeii is a fairly reasonable OBDer with one or two slipups, from what I've seen. I don't see why he shouldn't be allowed to join. Unless I'm thinking of the wrong guy, of course. He's the one with that gray haired guy in his sig, right?


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 14, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Grrblt, you lost the right to pretend not to care when you clicked on this thread. You ain't fooling no one.


I wasn't trying to fool anyone. I honestly care extremely little how many words you can use to describe your hatred for me when it is still all bs.


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2009)

Xirk said:


> ''Busted!!!''
> 
> Since when is Kei supersonic?


Since he dodged a gunshot at point blank:
holymeans


Herekic said:


> since when does he have "no specific weaknesses"?
> 
> 
> he has two big ones just off the top of my head.
> ...


 That's not a specific weakness. A specific weakness is something like supes and krytponite or green lanterns and yellow things. "Getting hit hard enough and dying" isn't a weakness. It's what most things tend to do 



> 2: the suit's powers don't protect against cutting attacks and the like, he has no more durability against a blade then a normal human


Yes it does:

*Spoiler*: __ 










> that article seems to have been written by a fanboy


I concede that I'm a fan boy


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 14, 2009)

EDIT: Nice feat there Red.



Grrblt said:


> I wasn't trying to fool anyone. I honestly care extremely little how many words you can use to describe your hatred for me when it is still *all bs*.



You are a mod, no? That's certainly not bullshit. 

You made a ridiculous thread where you argued a casual building slicer couldn't cut steel with normal attacks, despite cutting a substance harder than steel with something other than Shishi Onen, no?

You are actually responding, showing that you care, no?


----------



## Herekic (Jan 14, 2009)

> That's not a specific weakness. A specific weakness is something like supes and krytponite or green lanterns and yellow things. "Getting hit hard enough and dying" isn't a weakness. It's what most things tend to do




it's not hit hard enough to die. just getting hit enough or them overexerting their suit will do it.

even if the attack doesn't injure them at all, it will still eject their liquid. or if they just overuse the suit.

I'd say thats a weakness, since ost people dont lose all their powers after exerting themselves or taking a strong hit

or, my personal favorite: if you attack the caps, it will do it automatically. their caps are a glaring weakpoint.





> Yes it does:




thats a stabing attack. for some reason, the shield sucks agaisnt slicing attacks, though piercing is fine. I didin't say sharp objects, I said cuttign attacks.


I'd assume thats why the vampires use swords, for example.


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2009)

Herekic said:


> it's not hit hard enough to die. just getting hit enough or them overexerting their suit will do it.
> 
> even if the attack doesn't injure them at all, it will still eject their liquid. or if they just overuse the suit.
> 
> ...


 I see what you're saying, I'll edit it into the wiki.



> thats a stabing attack. for some reason, the shield sucks agaisnt slicing attacks, though piercing is fine. I didin't say sharp objects, I said cuttign attacks.


There really isn't any real difference between piercing attacks and cutting attacks. Both concentrate force onto a small point so if you can be resistant to piercing then chances are you're not gonna get cut.




> I'd assume thats why the vampires use swords, for example.


Vamps are a different case, they're clearly not human and have super human strength and speed. You originally said that the suits don't give anymore durability than that of a normal human against cutting attacks. That's not the case because of the feat above. But to the extent their superhuman durability against cutting goes, we don't know.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

I've approved Enzymeii (but I'm keeping an eye on him) and approved Ono and Bender again

I still need battlerek to contact me here


----------



## Herekic (Jan 14, 2009)

> There really isn't any real difference between piercing attacks and cutting attacks. Both concentrate force onto a small point so if you can be resistant to piercing then chances are you're not gonna get cut.




I know, which is why I too found it kinda odd. from what I know of the series, as well as this:



it just seems liek for some odd reason the shield has problems with slicing attacks. 

it mgiht be related to how they impact the shield(their defense is a forcefield, it's not durability, thats why even their seemingly exposed face is also protected)


as for vamps, what I mean is I think they use the blades because they are aware that the suit is much less capeable of dealing with cutting attacks then piercing/blunt force.


thinking on it, you're liekly right and it does give them better then normal protection from them, just not as much/as well fas it does from blunt force


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 14, 2009)

I've done Sabre- More Cuteness, Oh My God!!
Will do the others when i can.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Fodder list, no bio on me



Who are you?


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2009)

Herekic said:


> I know, which is why I too found it kinda odd. from what I know of the series, as well as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link is iffy cause it says somethings that aren't mentioned in the manga like their defense being force field. Their defense is not a force field. It's neither implied in the manga or mentioned at all. And that link sort of contradicts it's self. Bullets are piercing in nature so they do protect against piercing attacks. Lasers burn so that's different from piercing.



Rice Ball said:


> I've done Sabre- More Cuteness, Oh My God!!
> Will do the others when i can.


Awesomely done. But can you black out/omit their true names? At least for archer since it's sort of central to the story and I kind of cringed when I found out prematurely who Sabre was. You think you can do one for saber lily?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do, forgot it has such spoiler info in the general page.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Battledome, I know you don't remember me, but I'm the best


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 14, 2009)

Rice ball

Name should be Saber no Sabre, outside that, you should also put her prana its pretty much unlimited as dark saber, while not her standard equipment in fate, heaven fells, in fate zero, and unlimited blade words her prana its better, and avalon its standard on those 2.

Outside that good work.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Rice ball
> 
> Name should be Saber no Sabre, outside that, you should also put her prana its pretty much unlimited as dark saber, while not her standard equipment in fate, heaven fells, in fate zero, and unlimited blade words her prana its better, and avalon its standard on those 2.
> 
> Outside that good work.




If you don't like it, you can sign up and change it yourself if you want


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 14, 2009)

My bad, ok ok I didnt want to just go in and change other people work.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

That's what wikis are for


----------



## mootz (Jan 15, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, I've gotten requests to join from mootz and battlerek, but I need you guys to contact me here first.
> 
> As for Ono and Bender, I think the problem is that you applied more than once and that screwed things up, both of you should try quitting the OBD wiki and then applying again, I'll let you in and see what happens.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I should let enzymeii join, I need feedback



i just asked to join to see if i would get in. I am only a lurker and  rare poster i am not up on the politics enough to actual be apart of the wiki


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 15, 2009)

Well you're in if you want to

You don't need to know "OBD politics", just write a profile for yourself, go to the popular OBD fictions page and write articles for any of the fictions that don't have articles yet (or new ones not on the list), write some character profiles, etc.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 15, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Rice ball
> 
> Name should be Saber no Sabre, outside that, you should also put her prana its pretty much unlimited as dark saber, while not her standard equipment in fate, heaven fells, in fate zero, and unlimited blade words her prana its better, and avalon its standard on those 2.
> 
> Outside that good work.



I refuse to use the word prana 
Eeep will change the name.
As with all scenario's her mana is based on whoever her master is, while Dark Sakura was her master, she had unlimited mana because Sakura had unlimited mana.

But if you want to change them, feel free.

Mike, can you delete It's not solely due to the names.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 15, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> You are a mod, no? That's certainly not bullshit.


7. adverb very: very, completely, or totally ( informal ) 
I got all confused.



> You made a ridiculous thread where you argued a casual building slicer couldn't cut steel with normal attacks, despite cutting a substance harder than steel with something other than Shishi Onen, no?


No. I've made no ridiculous threads here.



> You are actually responding, showing that you care, no?


Learn to read

I honestly care _extremely little_


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just put in a request to join the wiki if anyone was wondering if that was actually me or not.


----------



## mootz (Jan 15, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Well you're in if you want to
> 
> You don't need to know "OBD politics", just write a profile for yourself, go to the popular OBD fictions page and write articles for any of the fictions that don't have articles yet (or new ones not on the list), write some character profiles, etc.



sure, i will write something about myself and maybe some breif stuff about some characters that are left alone.


----------



## Tash (Jan 15, 2009)

Herekic said:


> honestly though, shit like the grrblt thing just makes the wiki seem much less credible.
> 
> 
> if you want people to actually take it somewhat seriously, try to make it so



I don't think you "get" the idea behind the obd wiki


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't think you "get" the idea behind the obd wiki


At least the OBD member profile section. The character profile stuff is pretty solid most of the time.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 15, 2009)

Would Bender Alchemist be Bender Ninja by any chance?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 15, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Mike, can you delete It's not solely due to the names.



Looks like someone already did, I can't find it anywhere



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just put in a request to join the wiki if anyone was wondering if that was actually me or not.



Okay I let you in



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Would Bender Alchemist be Bender Ninja by any chance?



Yes, but he promised to behave himself.

Anyway, battlerek still needs to contact me on the forums before I can let him in.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2009)

Saber's age is wrong. 
She looks about fifteen, considering Sakura has stated that "Saber looks younger than her." She's probably in her thirties, though I can't remember how long Arthur reigned.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2009)

So we can add that Naruto is supersonic+ in Sage Mode ?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 16, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Saber's age is wrong.
> She looks about fifteen, considering Sakura has stated that "Saber looks younger than her." She's probably in her thirties, though I can't remember how long Arthur reigned.



I can dream can't it 
I think she was in her 40's when she died, after all, she was a king at 16, ruled for several years, had Mordrid, Mordrid was 18+ when they killed each other.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 16, 2009)

Someone needs to do a Character Profile for Naraku.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 16, 2009)

> Someone needs to do a Character Profile for Naraku.
> __________________




But does anyone have that much time?


they need to sleep at some point


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> So we can add that Naruto is supersonic+ in Sage Mode ?



You can say it's possible, but not confirmed


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

Put up my own page. 

Also edited a few teeny tiny things here and there, check the edit history for the whole wiki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a new page thar. 

The JBD Tourney


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Would Bender Alchemist be Bender Ninja by any chance?







**


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2009)

IrvineKinneas has requested to join but I need him to contact me here first


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> IrvineKinneas has requested to join but I need him to contact me here first


Yeah I requested to join. I noticed some things that could be updated, mainly Xanxus' info.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just Add Fate to Negima in the Wiki, his profile is already done ( not already dead )


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah but your join request isn't showing up anymore

I also linked Fate's profile to the Negima page


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2009)

Cleaned up and added links pages regarding Light Warriors of 8BT.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 21, 2009)

Added further information about Xanxus' Ring Box, tell me if there's anything wrong with what I put on the page.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hitsugaya must be added !


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 22, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hitsugaya must be added !



Well then you know how to make a page....


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been good lately can I join since you know there a flame page about me anyway


----------



## Red (Jan 24, 2009)

Character profiles that still need to be done:



> - Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader (Star Wars)
> - Bullseye (Marvel Comics)
> - Cloud(Final Fantasy VII)
> - Daredevil (Marvel Comics)
> ...



Series pages that still need to be done:


> - Dune
> - Wheel of Time
> - Hancock
> - Archie Comics
> ...



If you have knowledge about this you can help out by writing a page.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Well then you know how to make a page....



No I don't , I don't even know if I'm allowed to.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

shinzo needs to be used more


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok tried to do Hitsugaya, there are stuffs I didn't know how to do. I'm prolly a noob at this.

PS : Added Hitsugaya in Bleach page


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2009)

I can get to work on any page within the Nintendoverse. Probably FFverse as well.

Requesting someone to put in an image for Kuja and Kefka.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ok tried to do Hitsugaya, there are stuffs I didn't know how to do. I'm prolly a noob at this.



I'd ask you to PM me with any doubts you had but this is not my PC. 

I'll make at least a Rakan profile as soon as I can get my stuff together if someone doesn't do it first.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 24, 2009)

Was a consensus ever reached on the Hancock vs Raditz thread ? I wanna know if it counts as a notable victory or a notable loss.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it should be a victory for Raditz.  But that could be because of the final pages which were quibbling over Hancock's supposed invincibility instead of arguing about the topic at hand.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 24, 2009)

Updated Xanxus' profile again. It seems we have enough knowledge of Xanxus' Liger Bester to be able to use him in OBD fights.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2009)

Got Kefka and LoZ series up.  

-Not sure if I should add anything about the Dancing Mad tier.
-Is FFVI old school enough to count gameplay as feats?(ie FFI has no storyline feats, so count gameplay instead, etc).
-Lots of updating needed for LoZ.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I'd ask you to PM me with any doubts you had but this is not my PC.
> 
> I'll make at least a Rakan profile as soon as I can get my stuff together if someone doesn't do it first.



That's utter win ! Rakan is the man  !


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> I've been good lately can I join since you know there a flame page about me anyway



No



Stroev said:


> I can get to work on any page within the Nintendoverse. Probably FFverse as well.
> 
> Requesting someone to put in an image for Kuja and Kefka.



Use google image search



Stroev said:


> Got Kefka and LoZ series up.
> 
> -Not sure if I should add anything about the Dancing Mad tier.
> -Is FFVI old school enough to count gameplay as feats?(ie FFI has no storyline feats, so count gameplay instead, etc).
> -Lots of updating needed for LoZ.



Game mechanics are not to be used


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

The_Bloody_Nine has requested to join the wiki

I need him to contact me here first


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 25, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> The_Bloody_Nine has requested to join the wiki
> 
> I need him to contact me here first



Right here.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

ahhh why????


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you guys think an article about fictional organizations/groups is needed? Like Akatsuki, Espada, CP9, Genei Ryodan, etc.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

I would think so. Good idea.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Do you guys think an article about fictional organizations/groups is needed? Like Akatsuki, Espada, CP9, Genei Ryodan, etc.


Well yeah that should be a bigger profile under the main series profile stating there purpose and main objectives also key abilities should be added like the super cero thingy or the six powers of the CP9. Also under the group's description there should be a list of members and there status in the organization like what rank are they,are they deceased, active,or no longer a member.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 26, 2009)

Added Maito Gai, I'm kinda lost about his strenght


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 26, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I'd ask you to PM me with any doubts you had but this is not my PC.
> 
> I'll make at least a Rakan profile as soon as I can get my stuff together if someone doesn't do it first.


I'll make a Rakan profile. Actually, I was thinking of doing that last year but I can't find any good colored pics.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 27, 2009)

So you make an edit to the wiki. You come back a day later and find it changed. Usually that's fine but the change the other person made is WRONG! and they changed it due to personal bias - what do you do ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

how about this ? couldn't find any better.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> So you make an edit to the wiki. You come bac a day later and find it changed. Usually that's fine but the change the other person made is WRONG! and they changed it due to personal bias - what do you do ?



huh like what ?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 27, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> huh like what ?



I edited in a match into a characters profile and had it in under a notable victory. Berserkhawk changed it to a notable loss despite the fact he knows nothing about the character. 

It doesn't matter anyway - i have decided to be mature and take the middle road.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I edited in a match into a characters profile and had it in under a notable victory. Berserkhawk changed it to a notable loss despite the fact he knows nothing about the character.
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway - i have decided to be mature and take the middle road.



Rofl about the comment. Can't anyone write without insults here ?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 27, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Rofl about the comment. Can't anyone write without insults here ?



I said _*someone*_ - it is obvious one of us is being a butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), its up to the reader to decide who. 

Just the facts


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 27, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> how about this ? couldn't find any better.


Rakan doesn't have white hair. IIRC in the original pactio card he has blonde hair. But I guess the pic could be edited.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

berserkhawk_z is a fanboy who is known for misrepresenting facts - but he usually behaves himself on the wiki, I might have to have a word with him though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 27, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I edited in a match into a characters profile and had it in under a notable victory. Berserkhawk changed it to a notable loss despite the fact he knows nothing about the character.
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway - i have decided to be mature and take the middle road.


Dude i didn't mean to offend you so much it's just that i provided proof on the page that Guts had supersonic reactions then Yak wrote a durability feat for Orlong that wouldn't make a difference, and that made him win how?



Endless Mike said:


> berserkhawk_z is a fanboy who is known for misrepresenting facts - but he usually behaves himself on the wiki, I might have to have a word with him though.


EM sorry if i was wrong it's just the way i saw the match decide for yourself though and i won't change it.
attack from KN1


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

I read it an I still say you're wrong, since she seemed to only be able to move faster than sound in a straight line, which is easier to anticipate


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 27, 2009)

In the same sense Karsa's speed feats are unquantifiable are they not?

Fair enough though do as you would with it


----------



## Herekic (Jan 27, 2009)

And didin't gutts say he could not even see her, even though she was moving in a straight line, and from a good distance away?


and even his "reaction" was really more predicting rather then actual reacting to it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 27, 2009)

Herekic said:


> And didin't gutts say he could not even see her, even though she was moving in a straight line, and from a good distance away?



Link removed

She was this close before bursting into supersonic speeds pretty short distance if you ask me, i think it's safe to say Guts didn't expect it.




Herekic said:


> and even his "reaction" was really more predicting rather then actual reacting to it.



Link removed

Look at the first panel the speed lines are Rosine and Guts sword is facing straight, in the second panel in that small timeframe Guts turns his sword to protect himself, it's possible he can't see things faster than sound but can react to them.

But again change the Karsa thread as you all see fit and i won't change it back this was just how i interpritated the fight


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2009)

> She was this close before bursting into supersonic speeds pretty short distance if you ask me, i think it's safe to say Guts didn't expect it.



the distance I'll gve you, but it was still a striahgt line movement






> Look at the first panel the speed lines are Rosine and Guts sword is facing straight, in the second panel in that small timeframe Guts turns his sword to protect himself, it's possible he can't see things faster than sound but can react to them.
> 
> But again change the Karsa thread as you all see fit and i won't change it back this was just how i interpritated the fight



or, he had hsi sword held out, and the spike hit the sword and pushed it that way as she was flying by.

it'd be odd if gutts did it himself, seeing as right after that exact exchange is when he says he couldn't see her.


if he could not see her, how could he move his blade to block on purpose?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 28, 2009)

Herekic said:


> the distance I'll gve you, but it was still a striahgt line movement


I can't deny that it was a straight line but when you think about it so are bullets 



Herekic said:


> or, he had hsi sword held out, and the spike hit the sword and pushed it that way as she was flying by.
> 
> it'd be odd if gutts did it himself, seeing as right after that exact exchange is when he says he couldn't see her.
> 
> ...



Just cause he couldn't see it doesn't mean he didn't have the reactions to block it, as superhuman as Gutts is he's still got human sight Miura problably wanted to keep Guts at least a little realistic, plus give the guy a break he's only got one eye 

Also the way the sword was placed doesn't make me think Rosine turned it  as she flew past, Gutts must have turned it for a block problably cause she dissapeared from his sight and he thought defending his head was the best possible option at the time


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 28, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Just cause he couldn't see it doesn't mean he didn't have the reactions to block it, as superhuman as Gutts is he's still got human sight Miura problably wanted to keep Guts at least a little realistic, plus give the guy a break he's only got one eye



You just wrote that. Step back, think about it for a bit, and realise that you admitted Gutts is not supersonic. 

Anyhow when has Dune ever been used in the OBD ? Im thinking the Dune extended universe is too big to make a wiki over.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 28, 2009)

The Naruto databook is about as useless for "canon material" as the old Star Wars comics written before TESB that said Luke's father and Darth Vader were two separate people.

In other words, it contradicts everything in the primary canon and is pretty much useless.

Claiming that it's acceptable because the manga has contradictions itself is a red herring fallacy since it is still all primary canon and much more consistent with itself than the databook.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Claiming that it's acceptable because the manga has contradictions itself is a red herring fallacy since it is still all primary canon and *much more consistent with itself than the databook.*



Really ?

Because it seems to me that the manga is littered with just as many inconsistencies.

If anything it seems to me that the Databook, so long as its written by the author, should be more cannonical than the manga itself, because anyone can intrepret any scan a hundred different ways. 

The databook however is giving us direct information from the ultimate authority on the matter - basically personal bias can't really apply to a databook.

We have never seen Jiraiya's Cho Oodma rasengan unleashed but the databook says that it can easily hollow out a mountain at full power. Do we believe it ?

Me, i think if Kishi approved the Databook and thats it - its cannon.

Oh and of course i mean the core information of the databook - not the flashy writing at the top that's obviously hyperbole


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> The Naruto databook is about as useless for "canon material" as the old Star Wars comics written before TESB that said Luke's father and Darth Vader were two separate people.
> 
> In other words, it contradicts everything in the primary canon and is pretty much useless.
> 
> Claiming that it's acceptable because the manga has contradictions itself is a red herring fallacy since it is still all primary canon and much more consistent with itself than the databook.



You greatly overestimate the number of errors in the Naruto databooks. There aren't that many.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with Mike. The Databook is useless.
It takes far too much liberty with the information it gives.

Manga says Hidan cannot die. He's thus condemmed to be a head in the ground forever.
Databook makes up some shit about him having to kill to stay immortal.

It's retarded.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 2, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I agree with Mike. The Databook is useless.
> It takes far too much liberty with the information it gives.
> 
> Manga says Hidan cannot die. He's thus condemmed to be a head in the ground forever.
> ...



Maybe you chose a bad example but where on earth did anyone who had any solid knowledge about hidan say that he was condemned to spend eternity in that hole ?

 Frankly it makes more sense that Hidan had to kill - remember what Kakuzu said, there is no true immortality in their world.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 2, 2009)

Nobody has any solid knowledge about Hidan. You'd have to be part of his religion to know all about him and his power.

As for what Kakuzu said, he's not the end-all source. He not only didn't like Hidan, he knew very little about him. Well we don't know when Hidan joined the Akatsuki actually so I don't know how much Kakuzu knew about him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

Databook is full of retarded hyperboles that are not reflected at all in the source material. It's useless.

Kishi says that shurikens can't compete with supersonic speed, and then claims in the databook that Itachi's water bullets are lightspeed - and Zetsu says it's impossible to dodge something that hits the ground in 1/1000th of a second.

Sorry, no - it's just plain wrong.


----------



## Herekic (Feb 2, 2009)

> Databook is full of retarded hyperboles that are not reflected at all in the source material. It's useless.
> 
> Kishi says that shurikens can't compete with supersonic speed, and then claims in the databook that Itachi's water bullets are lightspeed - and Zetsu says it's impossible to dodge something that hits the ground in 1/1000th of a second.





the DB has like a caption thing that uses flavor text. thats where all the "hyperbole" is, and it's not actually meant to be taken seriously.


it says nothing of the sort in the actual entry itself.

it's like in some manga they will say "WOAH, HE'S MOVING FASTER THEN LIGHT".

it's just flavored speech, implying it's fast. kishi never tries to actually imply it is literally light speed.


it's the same for most all the "hyperboles" in the databooks. it's just the flavor text.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone needs to do Broly on the OBD Wiki. We have other DBZ characters on there and he's one of the most famous and debated on here.


----------



## Xirk (Feb 3, 2009)

When did Naruto make the jump to supersonic? Must have missed it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

With the Databook it's pretty easy to ascertain what is Hyperbole and what is fact. Don't really see why the whole thing should be seen as invalid when as I said it's pretty easy to know what is and what isn't.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 3, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> *Nobody has any solid knowledge about Hidan*. You'd have to be part of his religion to know all about him and his power.



Well thank you for making my point for me. Your right - no one had any solid on Hidan, most readers just assumed he would spend forever in that hole, despite the fact that a very old and experienced Shinobi said it couldn't be done. 

That definitely one of the better examples for databook being cannon. 



Endless Mike said:


> Databook is full of retarded hyperboles that are not reflected at all in the source material. It's useless.



Like someone else said - the shit at the top in that flashy writing is obviously hyperbole, the rest pretty much always makes good sense. 



Endless Mike said:


> Kishi says that shurikens *can't compete with supersonice sped*, and then claims in the databook that Itachi's water bullets are lightspeed - and Zetsu says it's impossible to dodge something that hits the ground in 1/1000th of a second.



He never said that ever. Guns>Ninja's is a a flat out lie. All he said was that Guns wouldn't fit in with the tone of the story and in that case he is absolutely right. 

As for the next bit, look above.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Someone needs to do Broly on the OBD Wiki. We have other DBZ characters on there and he's one of the most famous and debated on here.



He's non-canon though and doesn't fall into the same powerscaling as everybody else.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Uh Kishimoto defiently said that shuriken and ninja weapons can't compete or rival modern weaponary. The Naruto Databooks are 75% of blatant hyperbole and fictious material that contradict the manga.

Hence its secondary and hence all the contradictions.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 3, 2009)

Your missing the first half of that statment, He wanted to use authentic Ninja weaponary, if there were guns in the Narutoverse, there would be no point in having shurikens as they can't compete with Guns.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

You missed the second half the reasoning behind his statement.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> Uh Kishimoto defiently said that shuriken and ninja weapons can't compete or rival modern weaponary. The Naruto Databooks are 75% of blatant hyperbole and fictious material that contradict the manga.
> 
> Hence its secondary and hence all the contradictions.



Most things in other mangas cannot compete with a nuke. Excluding guns makes a lot of sense. If guns were in the manga people would always question why they are not used instead of Shurikens as shuriken user should theoretically be better with a gun. This messes with his theme.

75% of the databook is correct, 25% is hypebole. Like I said earlier if you're over the age of 12 it's pretty easy to split hyperbole from fact. People need to stop using the ''Bullets travel lightspeed'' argument as that is example of what is a clear hyperbole, not all of the text is grouped in that category.

The databook has some Hyperboles aswell as the actual manga. You use your common sense to work out what is real and what isn't.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Haku's potential is better than Sandaime Hokage, Orochimaru's and Pain's. 

That's great material right there from the Databook.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> Haku's potential is better than Sandaime Hokage, Orochimaru's and Pain's.
> 
> That's great material right there from the Databook.


Again with your bullshit TWF? Haku was given a 5 in potential which I don't disbelieve. I don't remember Sandaime Hokage, Orocimaru's or Pein's potential being stated as less, the reason I don't remember seeing this information is because their potentials were stated.

So yeah, Haku having a 5 in potential is accurate, he was what 16 years old with a lot of time to grow and a decent bloodline.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

His potential was shown to be as high/higher than Naruto and Sasuke. Huff huff and blub blub blub all you want.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> He's non-canon though and doesn't fall into the same powerscaling as everybody else.



Well we can't include filler character in the Character Profiles page?

As for powerscaling, Broly actually has a casual planet-busting feat so we don't even need it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

So its perfectly all right to wank a side character who the first major antagonist who was barely at the level of a Chuunin (even discounting his broken Kekke Genkai) and saying his future potential rivals Shodai Hokage, Yondaime Hokage, Sandaime Hokage, the Leader of Akatsuki and Itachi or Madara.

Perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well we can't include filler character in the Character Profiles page?
> 
> As for powerscaling, Broly actually has a casual planet-busting feat so we don't even need it.



Don't know if we can add filler to the profile in honesty you'd have to ask EM but i'm sure the DBZ movies have FTL moment's and stuff that throws them far from the actual canon strengths in the series.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> His potential was shown to be as high/higher than Naruto and Sasuke. Huff huff and blub blub blub all you want.


Funny, I remember Sasuke having a 5 in potential and I remember Naruto having a 5. Seeing as 5 isn't higher than 5 we can rule out the higher part.

His potential being as high as theirs isn't a problem. It means that if he lived he could have grown to be a great Shinobi.



> So its perfectly all right to wank a side character who the first major antagonist who was barely at the level of a Chuunin (even discounting his broken Kekke Genkai) and saying his future potential rivals Shodai Hokage, Yondaime Hokage, Sandaime Hokage, the Leader of Akatsuki and Itachi or Madara.



How is it wanking to suggest that he could have become a great ninja? First you don't know what exactly a 5 will be, people like Jiraiya could have had 5s in potential, they were not Shodai level. Second of all nothing from Haku suggested that he wouldn't grow to be a great ninja when he was older. 

Quit your bullshitting, your lies didn't work so you move on to exaggerations.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, amazing.

" If Zabuza had more training, he'd be better than Kisame too if he had Samahada and was a stronger member of the Seven Shinobi Gatana of the Hidden Mist. "

And in the original Databook, Naruto and Sasuke's potential was stated to be limitless.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> Yes, amazing.
> 
> " If Zabuza had more training, he'd be better than Kisame too if he had Samahada and was a stronger member of the Seven Shinobi Gatana of the Hidden Mist. "
> 
> And in the original Databook, Naruto and Sasuke's potential was stated to be limitless.


Which we can agree is a hyperbole. I don't really get where that Zabuza line came from it is actually irrelevant.

Kishimoto gave Haku a 5 in potential, as aposed to a 4 which he gave to people like Neji and Shikamaru. He gave him a 5 to signify that he could have grown into a great shinobi.

Nothing from the manga contradicts Kishimoto's decision to give him a 5. Show me something in the Manga that suggests Haku wouldn't grow into a great Shinobi. You can't because you're chatting garbage as usual.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Which we can agree is a hyperbole. I don't really get where that Zabuza line came from it is actually irrelevant.
> 
> Kishimoto gave Haku a 5 in potential, as aposed to a 4 which he gave to people like Neji and Shikamaru. He gave him a 5 to signify that he could have grown into a great shinobi.
> 
> Nothing from the manga contradicts Kishimoto's decision to give him a 5. Show me something in the Manga that suggests Haku wouldn't grow into a great Shinobi. You can't because you're chatting garbage as usual.



You realize those numbers represent their potential they've attained right? 

There's latent potential and attained potential. Do you seriously think Hinata and Neji have the same potential because they both have a 4 in latent potential? Obviously you don't even know how the stats work out here. It means that both of them have attained 80% of their total potential. Not that their 80% is the same, just as Haku's potential isn't the same, even if in percentage, he has the same amount as them.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> You realize those numbers represent their potential they've attained right?
> 
> There's latent potential and attained potential. Do you seriously think Hinata and Neji have the same potential because they both have a 4 in latent potential? Obviously you don't even know how the stats work out here. It means that both of them have attained 80% of their total potential. Not that their 80% is the same, just as Haku's potential isn't the same, even if in percentage, he has the same amount as them.



Do you have any translations for this, I'm not willing to take your word for this, you are a habitual liar.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Do you have any translations for this, I'm not willing to take your word for this, you are a habitual liar.



Ad homiem et ad naseum argument of ignorance. Got to mangahelpers if you want, in fact google it. Or search the Library here.

Like I said, your knowledge of Naruto is pretty bad when you think Neji and Hinata have the same talent and potential and wank the Databooks as if their primary source material.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

> Ad homiem et ad naseum argument of ignorance. Got to mangahelpers if you want, in fact google it. Or search the Library here.
> 
> Like I said, your knowledge of Naruto is pretty bad when you think Neji and Hinata have the same talent and potential and wank the Databooks as if their primary source material.


You're making a claim, I'm asking you to back it up. Reason I'm asking is much of the shit you bring up, is actually shit. So forgive me for believing I won't find things you mention due to it not being there.

On the last part, again with your exaggerations. I guess each individual is entitled to their own opinion on what's someone is doing. I will give my opinion on what I'm doing, I am saying that the databook is not completely invalid because of the hyperboles, much of the text is actually true and fits with the canon. I am saying that you are wrong in saying 75% of the databook is incorrect when a lot of the information contains character ranks dob, eye colour and such.


----------



## Herekic (Feb 3, 2009)

> Not too mention how utterly retarded it is that Hinata would be physically stronger than Neji.




might want to check those stats again

neji is higher in most every stat, including physical strength.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

Now I see it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

ozi momochi

It makes perfect sense since your the one who was claiming that if someone has the same number in potential, they are therefore equal in that regards.

Which is why I brought up the Haku/Sasuke/Naruto and Neji/Hinata tangent.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2009)

> _link_
> 
> It makes perfect sense since your the one who was claiming that if someone has the same number in potential, they are therefore equal in that regards.
> 
> Which is why I brought up the Haku/Sasuke/Naruto and Neji/Hinata tangent.


No it doesn't make perfect sense. 

A previous post of mine 

_How is it wanking to suggest that he could have become a great ninja? First you don't know what exactly a 5 will be, people like Jiraiya could have had 5s in potential, they were not Shodai level. Second of all nothing from Haku suggested that he wouldn't grow to be a great ninja when he was older._

With the databook people have always seen it as people who share the same no. can vary. I don't care to go over this issue any more as it is pretty clear that you are trolling or nothing gets through to you.

You showed your nack to bring up useless information again, the information you brought up hasn't been shown to be incorrect. Maybe in the scale could be more accurate using a more detailed rating system but it hasn't actually been shown to be incorrect.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 4, 2009)

Hiko's speed is listed as a blanket supersonic



Kenshin is only given supersonic reaction speed.

Is there a reason for this? I'm just wondering.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of making an article on the Wiki about Final Fantasy summons. I need to know if attack animations are counted as feats in the absence of cut screen animations.


----------



## Herekic (Feb 4, 2009)

> I'm thinking of making an article on the Wiki about Final Fantasy summons. I need to know if attack animations are counted as feats in the absence of cut screen animations.



no.


at best, you could do the ones from FF9, as they where actually shiown in cinema scenes doing stuff. other then that, you'd go by what they are stated as being able to do


going by cutscenes in fights would give them way, way more power then they should have going by the storylines.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2009)

You could put down for Ramuh: "Attacks with strong lightning" as a generic disclaimer for him, or something like that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Watch Episode 16 Online in DIVX QUALITY
> 
> Hiko's speed is listed as a blanket supersonic
> 
> ...



Basically just estimation combined with powerscaling. If there is anything more accurate available let me know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah, I don't have anything. I was just curious.

So, what's the OBD Wiki's policy on filler characters? Can their profiles be used? I was asking earlier about Broly but there are other characters I'm thinking I could submit profiles for if they were allowed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, but you need to specify their filler status on the profile, and when you link the profile to the main fiction article, put non-canon afterwards.

So example, for DBZ you would have a profile list like

- Goku
- Vegeta
- Piccolo
- Broly (non-canon)

Also many people are not making character profiles correctly.

It may sound like nitpicking but these things have to be standardized.

Take a look at this for an example of a model profile. Of course not all profiles need to be as detailed or include as many references as this one, but it should give you a general idea of what you should be aiming for.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mike. I have to join the wiki to make profiles though don't I? I just made a request to join.

But right now I'm off to bed. See you all.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 5, 2009)

I can see if I can edit the profiles to make them more "proper" then.

Yes, I can improve.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought I'd just point out guys, God Eneru isn't a dupe of anyone here.  He's Violent2Dope of KMC who I asked to join here because he's a buddy of mine and I figured he'd like this place.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 10, 2009)

I am simply appaled to find that there are no profiles on D. Gray-man characters.  Shame on all of you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2009)

The Nipponverse is overrated on wiki. I said it before and I'll say it again: Xenosaga is the strongest video game universe.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 11, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> The Nipponverse is overrated on wiki. I said it before and I'll say it again: Xenosaga is the strongest video game universe.


Hahahaha no. Xenogears beats Xenosaga.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2009)

No it really doesn't. At best it ties. And in terms of sheer numbers, Xenosaga has far more uber characters. 
 Though to be fair that's probably because it had 3 games and explored more than one planet.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 11, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I am simply appaled to find that there are no profiles on D. Gray-man characters.  Shame on all of you.



Then make some


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2009)

Now now EM.  You know that I would if I could, but I'm not far enough in the manga to make a complete page on anyone.  I've only just gotten to the chapter when Allen becomes the Crowned Clown.

So if no one else does it, I'll do it once I've caught up.  Also, what is the average speed for D.Gray-Man characters?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 11, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Now now EM.  You know that I would if I could, but I'm not far enough in the manga to make a complete page on anyone.  I've only just gotten to the chapter when Allen becomes the Crowned Clown.
> 
> So if no one else does it, I'll do it once I've caught up.  Also, what is the average speed for D.Gray-Man characters?


Respect thread should have what you need.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2009)

NO SPOILERS! 

It would ruin the fun.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 12, 2009)

Someone need to do a Hao/Yoh Asakura profile. Oh and same with Lord of Nightmare's.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 12, 2009)

If you want a profile to be made, then make it yourself. How many times do I have to say this? Get off your asses and stop being lazy, I'm making profiles as fast as I can but I don't have enough time or knowledge to make them all.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 13, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> No it really doesn't. At best it ties. And in terms of sheer numbers, Xenosaga has far more uber characters.
> Though to be fair that's probably because it had 3 games and explored more than one planet.


And? Fei in Xenogears stalemated the goddamned Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. You don't need hundreds of uber characters, all you need is Fei and Xenogears. Of course, this is ignoring omnipotents like the Wave Existence and that thing in Xenosaga I can't remember right now.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> If you want a profile to be made, then make it yourself. How many times do I have to say this? Get off your asses and stop being lazy, I'm making profiles as fast as I can but I don't have enough time or knowledge to make them all.



Technically, EM, we'd have to sit on our lazy asses to make a profile. 

But like I said, once I've caught up with D.Gray-Man, I'll make some for them, though I'm still appaled that some haven't been doen for them already.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 19, 2009)

I let God_Eneru in since I know him from KMC

Someone by the name of SlimDebaterChen has requested membership, I don't know who this is so if you are him/her, then please contact me on the forums


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 19, 2009)

Yay for me.

I can make the Darth Nihilus profile soon, just need to collect meh evidence so it can be accurate.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

God Eneru said:


> Yay for me.
> 
> I can make the Darth Nihilus profile soon, just need to collect meh evidence so it can be accurate.



Sith Lord respect Thread can help. It should have lots of info


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I let God_Eneru in since I know him from KMC
> 
> Someone by the name of SlimDebaterChen has requested membership, I don't know who this is so if you are him/her, then please contact me on the forums



newbie. Don't let him in just yet,


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 19, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Sith Lord respect Thread can help. It should have lots of info



Alright, thanks.

EDIT: Alright, made Nihilus' profile.

[SpeedStar_Xvid]Hajime_no_Ippo_New_Challenger_07.avi

How did I do on my first try?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 21, 2009)

He PM'd me on the forums but when I checked it looked like his application request was gone, someone must have approved or denied him already


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

You realize other Admins on the Wiki don't frequent NF as much and will just ignore or deny requests from members they don't know right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 21, 2009)

Which is why I try to organize things here


----------



## Abigail (Feb 21, 2009)

My first try at editing
_stock_
Good or bad.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 21, 2009)

You should include his/her latest thread. The fact that one of them is trying to get away from tardism is no small feat by any means. Specially for one who made the claims you listed . . .


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2009)

Just a thought. In the Popular OBD fiction pages on the different series you can put the matches it's won in verse VS Verse threads. Example if there's a JJBAverse VS Naruto Verse thread and the JJBA verse come out on top you can edit the JJBA page with it under matches won, matches lost typ title.

Ya nay?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 6, 2009)

Obd Wiki lacks Dexter's Labratory Universe. Might be time I make it.


----------



## Red (Mar 6, 2009)

What is supersonic+ or hypersonic+? Hypersonic plus would imply entering relativistic/sub-light speed supersonic would imply hypersonic. Methinks if anybody wants to denote that the character in question is hypersonic+ or supersonic+ just put "Massively Supersonic" or "Massively hypersonic".


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 6, 2009)

Red said:


> What is supersonic+ or hypersonic+? Hypersonic plus would imply entering relativistic/sub-light speed supersonic would imply hypersonic. Methinks if anybody wants to denote that the character in question is hypersonic+ or supersonic+ just put "Massively Supersonic" or "Massively hypersonic".



I thought it meant that we are no really sure how fast they are so we are taking the safe bet ie. Definitely Supersonic could be Hypersonic.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 6, 2009)

Red said:


> What is supersonic+ or hypersonic+? Hypersonic plus would imply entering relativistic/sub-light speed supersonic would imply hypersonic. Methinks if anybody wants to denote that the character in question is hypersonic+ or supersonic+ just put "Massively Supersonic" or "Massively hypersonic".


When a character is slightly above mach 5 but not ridiculously hypersonic like mach 30, I guess...


----------



## Aldric (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm doing what I can about my spelling and grammar but keep in mind I'm not a native speaker


----------



## Zetta (Mar 6, 2009)

Red said:


> What is supersonic+ or hypersonic+? Hypersonic plus would imply entering relativistic/sub-light speed supersonic would imply hypersonic. Methinks if anybody wants to denote that the character in question is hypersonic+ or supersonic+ just put "Massively Supersonic" or "Massively hypersonic".



More than hypersonic but not enough to warrant massively or relativistic I suppose.

Keep in mind, the gap between hypersonic and relativistic is huge.


> I'm doing what I can about my spelling and grammar but keep in mind I'm not a native speaker


Doesn't matter. That's why it's a group effort. So we can correct eachother when needed.


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't debate much, but I think I could help out a bit with the wiki.  Username's the same as this one. ^^


----------



## Red (Mar 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Keep in mind, the gap between hypersonic and relativistic is huge.


There is no gap between hypersonic and relativistic. Once hypersonic ends, relativism starts.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 7, 2009)

Red said:


> There is no gap between hypersonic and relativistic. Once hypersonic ends, relativism starts.



Wrong.

Speeds that become significant compared to the speed of light. value of the equation 1-(v?/c?) for everyday speeds is so close to 1.00000000000 that relativistic effects are not (usually) seen. But as V? (velocity squared) approaches C squared (speed of light squared ) when V= .01 of C
V?/C? = .0001 and things can begin to become relativistic.
(especially since some "special relativity" equations use √(1-v?/c?) and √(.0001) = .01
at V = .5C 1-v?/c?= 1-.25 = .75 and √0.75 ~ .85 and significant deviations from Classical Newtonian Physics will be observed.

Hypersonic is mach 5. Not a speed significant to lightspeed.

By definition, relativistic speed is speed that requires relativity theory to be expressed.


----------



## Red (Mar 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Wrong.
> -snip-


 You're going to have to reexplain this. Except this time in layman's English.



> Hypersonic is mach 5. Not a speed significant to lightspeed.
> 
> By definition, relativistic speed is speed that requires relativity theory to be expressed.


Hypersonic STARTS at mach 5. Relativistic speeds start around 10% c. Relativism is a subset of hypersonic which is in turn a subset of supersonic. Saying something like Supersonic+ or Hypersonic+ doesn't mean anything because there is no undefined gap between the terms. They're all encompassing one another. If something is faster than supersonic then it's hypersonic. If something is faster than the hypersonic range then it's relativistic. There is no in between or gaps.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, let me explain.

What do you call something that's vastly over mach 5 but not even close to 10% of light?

Hypersonic+. Getting all technically for a term made out of convenience is not the point.

I'm sure you understand that just calling everything between 1750m/s and 29 979 245m/s hypersonic is not a good way to show speed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 8, 2009)

Flame of Corruption said:


> I don't debate much, but I think I could help out a bit with the wiki.  Username's the same as this one. ^^



I'm afraid I'm going to have to reject you, nothing against you personally but you are too new (you only have 19 posts), and I don't feel comfortable letting in people who are not experienced in the OBD or at least have some kind of positive notoriety.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

Aku_Shinigami has requested to join. I'm considering it, but he has to contact me here on the forums first


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Aku_Shinigami has requested to join. I'm considering it, but he has to contact me here on the forums first



Mind if I join?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, you're in now


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I made a Jack Rakan profile.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2009)

Rakan doesn't have a victory against One Piece. Fix that shit up.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Mar 12, 2009)

TWF said:


> Rakan doesn't have a victory against One Piece. Fix that shit up.



If you look at the thread it's Rakan vs. any individual OP character one after another, and it was pretty clear he won the thread.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> If you look at the thread it's Rakan vs. any individual OP character one after another, and it was pretty clear he won the thread.



No. Not really and thats not how it works.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 18, 2009)

May I join? This sounds interesting, though I may be too new for your taste. I can wait if it is needed.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> No. Not really and thats not how it works.



Also that was the thread Antitard got butthurt in and nerfed the OP side. I really don't count it.


----------



## Red (Mar 18, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> May I join? This sounds interesting, though I may be too new for your taste. I can wait if it is needed.


PM Endless Mike or Fang.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh! I did my first character profile: THIS


----------



## Red (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah concerning this bit of info in the Neon Genesis Evagelion page:



> namely that the AT Fields are impenetrable, despite the fact that in the series they've been blasted through by N^2 mines and energy rifles with less power than a kiloton nuke.



The two strongest angels (Kaworu+Rei) have AT fields that are impenetrable:


> Tabris' AT field is the most powerful ever detected, strong enough to block out "light, magnetism, sub-atomic particles, _everything_".




N2 mines are not less then one kiloton nukes. The N2 mine dropped on Tokyo- 3 complete destroyed it and 22 solid layers of steel that protect the geofront. In comparison the bomb that dropped on Hiroshima was 13 kilotons and it didn't do as much damage as the one dropped on Tokyo -3.

There is only one energy rifle used in the entirety of the show and that's the positron rifle. That rifle had the entire electrical energy of japan behind it s it's not less than one kiloton. As for the other weapons, they only work because the EVA nullify the AT fields with their own.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 27, 2009)

I never stated N^2 mines were less than a kiloton nuke, I stated the positron rifle used against Remiel was (the wattage was given, it was less). Furthermore, the ones with stronger AT fields are just more powerful than what has been observed - in other words, the weapons they have can't damage them, but the type of defense is the same, meaning it would be penetrated with sufficient power. The strongest N^2 mines ever shown were calced at around a few dozen megatons at most


----------



## Red (Mar 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I never stated N^2 mines were less than a kiloton nuke, I stated the positron rifle used against Remiel was (the wattage was given, it was less). Furthermore, the ones with stronger AT fields are just more powerful than what has been observed - in other words, the weapons they have can't damage them, but the type of defense is the same, meaning it would be penetrated with sufficient power. The strongest N^2 mines ever shown were calced at around a few dozen megatons at most


I see. 

But in the case of Kaworu and Rei's AT field it has been stated as impenetrable. This quote: "light, magnetism, sub-atomic particles, _everything_" was taken from a Magi read out when Kaworu assaulted Nerv.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

Red said:


> I see.
> 
> But in the case of Kaworu and Rei's AT field it has been stated as impenetrable. This quote: "light, magnetism, sub-atomic particles, _everything_" was taken from a Magi read out when Kaworu assaulted Nerv.



Obviously that just meant the amount that they were capable of mustering.

If a medieval army faced a modern tank, one of them might report to their leader "nothing can penetrate its armor! Arrows, slingshots, swords, axes, nothing!"

It doesn't mean it's invincible, it just means it's tougher than anything they can bring to bear.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an idea.  Right now only profiles of specific characters are posted on the wiki.  Why not post profiles for stuff like spaceships or whole factions?


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Obviously that just meant the amount that they were capable of mustering.
> 
> If a medieval army faced a modern tank, one of them might report to their leader "nothing can penetrate its armor! Arrows, slingshots, swords, axes, nothing!"
> 
> It doesn't mean it's invincible, it just means it's tougher than anything they can bring to bear.


Well then that would mean the strongest AT fields are completely immune to modern day conventional weapons.


----------



## Herekic (Apr 2, 2009)

requesting to be let into the wiki so I can write some missing character profiles


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2009)

Herekic said:


> requesting to be let into the wiki so I can write some missing character profiles


PM Enldess Mike or fang.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

Red said:


> Well then that would mean the strongest AT fields are completely immune to modern day conventional weapons.



Which is hardly invincible


----------



## Spectre (Apr 9, 2009)

The wiki fails for not including me.



> Name: Spectre
> Origin: DC
> Gender: Male as Spectre goes with male hosts. (There was once female aspect)
> Age: Older than DC universe.
> ...




Might fix some flaws here but here it goes.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Give me one good reason not to neg you.

FAST


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 9, 2009)

> The wiki fails for not including me.


It's because you have the same name of that other Spectre. The most intimidating person in the OBD, EVAR.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 9, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> It's because you have the same name of that other Spectre. The most intimidating person in the OBD, EVAR.



You were intimidated by spectre?

Lulz. But then again we were on the same team so maybe that is it


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 9, 2009)

I should join the wiki to do some profiles for some characters. But alas, I'm being lazy.

Oh, and EM... are you going to categorize the profiles alphabetically one day? It's a bit unorganized as it is right now.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

^I should too, just for the "Who the Hell is this guy" comments.

*Pending Hancock and Neo*


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 11, 2009)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> I should join the wiki to do some profiles for some characters. But alas, I'm being lazy.
> 
> Oh, and EM... are you going to categorize the profiles alphabetically one day? It's a bit unorganized as it is right now.



They are alphabetical....


----------



## Spectre (Apr 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Give me one good reason not to neg you.
> 
> FAST



I can give more reasons to do to you. Even.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 11, 2009)

Spectre said:


> I can give more reasons to do to you. Even.



not even close

Bans neg power eclipses your own by vasts degrees


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> They are alphabetical....



That's not what I'm referring to.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 12, 2009)

Then what are you referring to?


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 14, 2009)

Bender Alchemist thinks that Darth Sion only has human strength and speed? Really?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 15, 2009)

Well do you have any feats that prove otherwise?  I know of none.

EDIT: On second thought, as a Guardian class, Sion should have the "Force Jump" game feat, which allows him to go faster than the eye can see.  But he still doesn't have any strength feats.


----------



## Spectre (Apr 17, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> It's because you have the same name of that other Spectre. The most intimidating person in the OBD, EVAR.



You really don't know how I spoke here, do you?

I mean the real DC character, not me! LMAO!


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

Someone by the name of "EricM304" has requested to join, this person has 24 hours to contact me here or I will reject their application


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey hey i'm better than level two!

I want to be level one!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 18, 2009)

Prove it by trolling more.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 18, 2009)

but i've worked so hard already.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 18, 2009)

Your unfunny whining isn't impressing anyone, ipakmann.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 18, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Your unfunny whining isn't impressing anyone, ipakmann.



I know I just got bored.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

Since EricM304 hasn't contacted me on the forums, I am declining his request to join the wiki. If he contacts me again he can reapply.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2009)

Honestly, if I'm going to be insulted, at least try and be more creative.

Such insults as "Butthurt loser" reflect poorly on me. Try something like "Onomatopoeia is an egomaniacal jackass who is incapable of stringing together a single sentence on account of his enormous stupidity which is highly contagious, enough that said stupidity will wear off on you if you talk to him."

And it was only four pages.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 23, 2009)

I've done 3 Negima profiles. I'll fix the pages, win/loss, pictures, skills, grammar (english is not my first language) if I have time.

Do we really need to make profiles for weak characters like Haruna, Yue, Konoka and Nodoka?


----------



## King Fawful (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd like to make a request to join the Wiki please


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Apr 23, 2009)

we need more sopul eater btw


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

The Lord Voldemort profile's got Occlumency and Legillimency mixed up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 23, 2009)

I request to join.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2009)

I just put those profiles there for possible future information.

Kaede's profile should be done soon, though.

If you wish to join please submit a request on wikispaces, however keep in mind that if you are too new or not well known enough you will likely be denied, try again in a couple of months if that happens.

Also people should be aware that when they make a character profile, they have to add links to it both on the main character profile page and the page of the respective fiction that character belongs to. Also do not forget the other category, even if nothing is put in it.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 25, 2009)

I just joined. Afterward, I'll probably do some profiles for characters I know (fairly obvious objective). If you want me to do something else that I likely have expertise in, I'll do so.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2009)

Someone needs to edit the KH profile.
For blatant fanboy funny sake or not, Kingdom Hearts is not one of the strongest gaming universes. People are looking to this site for info and stuff like tha tis blatantly wrong.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2009)

Did done. 10char



> Is currently fighting a battle of superiority against .Hack for which of the two is the stronger Game Verse


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Then what are you referring to?



Didn't realize I missed this post.

Something along the lines of this


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry have not been on in a while, but have a small contribution to make to a page, the Pyron page to be exact.

Stumbled on a power of his on KMC, basically, after he assimilates a planet, he then adds it into his own personal orbital range, which has an orbital path that is 400,000 lightyears. Basically, he has his own personal galaxy.

Reason I am telling ya'll this is because I am not sure exactly what it would be called lol.

Here is the scan though, technically it is from a book, the Darkstalkers Graphic File.

Link removed

Any idea on what that power would actually be considered?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to join the wiki and I'm trouble making a account their? Is their anyway to make one their at the Wiki (I never use Wiki space before and I'm not too familr of it).


----------



## Spectre (Apr 27, 2009)

I seriously question some info.

The New York Times

Konron being only continent level?

Volume 21 outright states that devils like Konron are capable of shattering star system. Well at least at his 100%


----------



## Zetta (Apr 27, 2009)

Spectre said:


> I seriously question some info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk to Aldric. He wrote most of the Bastard!! things.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just made a account their on the Wiki and I hope to become part of the OBD wiki soon.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

You're a bit too new, try gaining more experience in the OBD.

I don't mean to be elitist or anything, but generally letting in new OBD posters without getting a good grasp of their personality and debating ability is asking for trouble.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 27, 2009)

^Ok then I will try to join around June .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm contributing. Hurray!

Just made a character page for Bullseye. Tell me if it sucks. ^_^


Sweets


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

You didn't add links (I did it for you). Also you forgot other and didn't fill in weaknesses. If you have no notable weaknesses just say that


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

I've also expanded the Immortality section a bit.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 27, 2009)

Requesting someone makes an entry on Game Mechanics. I still dont get how that shit works in the OBD


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm also going to write a page form Storm.  Seeing as to how she is one of my favorite characters, I don't know why I haven't done it before.  But I think I'll finish my page on Kratos first.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

Added a tidbit to the Q character page.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 27, 2009)

I made a page for MFG, since it eems to be getting so much attention:

the last panel was cute


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone named cheapoman has requested to join, he needs to contact me here first

Also Kushina requested to join, I rejected it


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 28, 2009)

Can I get listed there? Just for Godzilla info.
Noticed most of the quotes on the Godzilla respect thread were taken from quotes from me and a few others years back: Kaen Mikami


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone named cheapoman has requested to join, he needs to contact me here first
> 
> Also Kushina requested to join, I rejected it



I requested to join, which I did a few pages back. Just made an account on wikispaces and a request there as well the a day or two ago.


----------



## Spectre (Apr 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Talk to Aldric. He wrote most of the Bastard!! things.



He is banned now...

Well Can I join as well? I think I can add some.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I'll let in both cheapoman and yoshimaster


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 28, 2009)

On the Captain Kuro page why is Kuro vs Kakuzu listed as Kuro's victory? Kakuzu would murder him and while I haven't read the whole thread that seems to be the consensus.

More over why is his durability listed as Building+ no attacks at that point were shown to be that powerful, certainly not that ones Kuro took


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, no one noticed when I suggested that profiles for spaceships and vehicles be made, and I just noticed that Gig has been posting vehicle profiles.  If it was already allowed, is there a format for it?  Gig seems to be using a completely different format.

Here's a format I would suggest:

Name:
Origin:
Classification:
Commanding Officer: (if applicable)
Notable abilities:
Weaknesses:
Armament and destructive capacity:
Defenses and durability:
Max combat and travel speeds:

Specific armament and abilities:

Notable OBD Victiories:

Notable OBD Defeats:

Other:


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2009)

No that is gay.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 28, 2009)

(Ignores homophobia)

Who are you talking to, me or the poster before me?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

a "WIN/FAIL ratio" clause should be added to profiles.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2009)

Your the only poster I'm responding to, Bender.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok.  So you don't think the Death Star deserves a profile?



			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> a "WIN/FAIL ratio" clause should be added to profiles.



Nah, that would be too subjective.


----------



## Gig (Apr 28, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Well, no one noticed when I suggested that profiles for spaceships and vehicles be made, and I just noticed that Gig has been posting vehicle profiles.  If it was already allowed, is there a format for it?  Gig seems to be using a completely different format.


Nope no one seems to have done a vehicle profile before so I decided to do a few since we have had This Starship vs this Starship and this Tank vs this fighter jet. 

The reason I made my own format for it was simple there was no existing format for vehicles yet and using the character format would make no sense since a vehicle is not a character.


----------



## Magellan (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanna make a page for Magellan. And maybe some other one piece characters. This weekend Im going back to my respect threads.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2009)

EM you grammar nazi 

Thanks by the way. I tend to construct quite a bit of grammatical errors when I'm editing quickly.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm suprise MFG and Comic Vine don't have a page on the wiki since Movie codec and Yahoo answers do.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

MFG does, someone just forgot to link it

Also there are profiles for TTGL and the ROU Killing Time


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

Going to get back into this. Going to make a profile for Invincible, if there isn't one already.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> MFG does, someone just forgot to link it
> 
> Also there are profiles for TTGL and the ROU Killing Time



That was my fault:

Link


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

Hot Members, Hot Pairing: The Naruto x Hinata fc

Done. Feel free to add more if I've missed anything.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 28, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Well, no one noticed when I suggested that profiles for spaceships and vehicles be made, and I just noticed that Gig has been posting vehicle profiles.  If it was already allowed, is there a format for it?  Gig seems to be using a completely different format.
> 
> Here's a format I would suggest:
> 
> ...


I like Gig's format much better.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe there should be a page on hwo to make profiles on characters/series.

Granted, I suck at making them and havn't been on in a while, so someone else feel free to do so if it's welcomed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

People, if you are going to make a character profile for a character from a series that doesn't have its own fiction page yet, then make the fiction page first, please.

Also link character profiles not only to the main OBD character profile page, but also to their respective fiction pages


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 29, 2009)

Also can someone make an entry on Game Mechanics please.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> People, if you are going to make a character profile for a character from a series that doesn't have its own fiction page yet, then make the fiction page first, please.
> 
> Also link character profiles not only to the main OBD character profile page, but also to their respective fiction pages



I find that kind of pointless, at least for some series. For example, that Nuku Nuku profile I did... in her series, she's pretty much the only one worth mentioning. So unless someone else is going to take on the task of writing an entry for her series, it's going to be left undone (since I won't be doing it).

And judging by the OBD... I doubt anyone else would.

Now I'll do that for the series which I'll do more than one character entry from now on, but if I did a profile and you don't notice a fiction page... It's just a series I won't bother to edit. It's your call whether you want to add it anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Also can someone make an entry on Game Mechanics please.



I already did

see?



Ukoku Sanzo said:


> I find that kind of pointless, at least for some series. For example, that Nuku Nuku profile I did... in her series, she's pretty much the only one worth mentioning. So unless someone else is going to take on the task of writing an entry for her series, it's going to be left undone (since I won't be doing it).



You should, since you seem to be the only one around here that knows about it. Just do it so we have background, people are going to wonder "WTF is this character from, there's no info on it"

Even series with only one notable character need fiction pages. That's just the way it works.



> Now I'll do that for the series which I'll do more than one character entry from now on, but if I did a profile and you don't notice a fiction page... It's just a series I won't bother to edit. It's your call whether you want to add it anyway.



We need a lot more fiction pages, most of them are left unmade and I don't have enough knowledge to make them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

The old one appeared to have been broken so I replaced the Kakuzu pic.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Lots of pics are broken. I'm planning to go and fix as many as I can find soon, but if others would do it instead it would save me a lot of trouble


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I already did
> 
> omnipresent
> 
> ...



Well I'll throw up basic info on them. That should be fine, I suppose.

I'll also give you an assit on the broken image after work on Friday.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

I've just finished fixing a bunch of them.

Also updated Kuja's profile


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 30, 2009)

This wiki just another excuse to flame people. A fitting tribute to the person who made this place is replaced with hacked up comments and flames, then my own profile gets a mike treatment too.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 30, 2009)

No one else is complaining, not even Blue himself. I don't really see what the big deal is.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

> No one else is complaining, not even Blue himself. I don't really see what the big deal is.


Seeing as some people try and treat it  like the Quran and use it as a reference it is immature. 

It lowers the validity of it, if an individual can't be mature about the bio they put up of an individual why should you expect them to be immature and impartial when giving out descriptions on characters strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 30, 2009)

Recca said:


> Seeing as some people try and treat it  like the Quran and use it as a reference it is immature.
> 
> It lowers the validity of it, if an individual can't be mature about the bio they put up of an individual why should you expect them to be immature and impartial when giving out descriptions on characters strengths and weaknesses.



Because that kind of tomfoolery is limited to poster profiles only.

It has never affected a character profile and would be immediately changed if it did.


Character profiles are serious while poster profiles aren't. Pretty simple if you ask me.


----------



## Red (May 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Lots of pics are broken. I'm planning to go and fix as many as I can find soon, but if others would do it instead it would save me a lot of trouble


I'd go through some of them and fix em up.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2009)

Made a page for Sarah Kerrigan.

superattackpea


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> This wiki just another excuse to flame people. A fitting tribute to the person who made this place is replaced with hacked up comments and flames, then my own profile gets a mike treatment too.


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2009)

I'm surprised no one else made a Gamma Akutabi profile.


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> I'm surprised no one else made a Gamma Akutabi profile.



I was going to. I was also shocked that he didn't get a page considering that Smith got one.

EM you left a history note on the Saiyuki page. You want me to do more of what? The page or my grammar


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2009)

Just work on the grammar a bit

I mean I don't expect it to be perfect but just touch it up a little


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2009)

Well that wasn't my editing to begin with. I just copied and pasted what was already there. The same with the Rey Yan profile. I copypasta most of the information.

But if I notice any grammatical errors, I will correct them.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 1, 2009)

Why does the wiki says "your subscription will expire in 13 days?"


----------



## Red (May 2, 2009)

> Your subscription will expire in 13 days.


Wait what?


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 2, 2009)

Red said:


> Wait what?


Uh, yes...it currently says 12 days.


----------



## Abigail (May 3, 2009)

I'm getting that as well.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (May 3, 2009)

WTB Gash Bell character profiles please...


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

That's the subscription for the ads-free service I did - 30 day free trial. All it means is that when it runs out we'll have ads again.

Anyway if you want to make profiles or such, don't complain about them not being there and make them yourselves.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

Genyosai requested to join, he needs to contact me here on the forums first


----------



## NemeBro (May 4, 2009)

I'll make a Ganondorf profile for the wiki soon I think.


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2009)

Endless Mike or Id, can you revert this page  to how I wrote it and then lock it up? Red is being an idiot and I don't feel like having an edit war.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

Finally did some small time editing. Which is to say editing at all since forever ago.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 6, 2009)

lambda said:


> Endless Mike or Id, can you revert this page  to how I wrote it and then lock it up? Red is being an idiot and I don't feel like having an edit war.



As I have never read ZKC and I don't particularly care to, I can't say for sure who is right on this particular issue. You should work things out between yourselves.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 6, 2009)

I can join the Wiki soon since I want to make profile for Spawn and bunch of Image Comics characters the wik.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 6, 2009)

Someone post this in the Blue page. The page was locked.

here


----------



## Rice Ball (May 6, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Someone post this in the Blue page. The page was locked.
> 
> this thread



Yes, even Blue is capible of making a joke thread.


----------



## Quelsatron (May 6, 2009)

That is quite obviously a joke thread


----------



## Danchou (May 6, 2009)

The Negi entry in the OBD wiki is freaking hilarious. It's pretty awkward seeing some of the most logical posters giving in to their inner fanboy.

edit: The other MSN entries are just as funny.

Best fanfiction I've read in a long long time.


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2009)

Posted a MBD page. I don't think I have what it takes to properly put up info(or where to start really), so I asked others on the comment section to add on.

I'd like to see a page with the other boards as well, if anyone has the time(I could try at best).

*EDIT:* Working on JBD page.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 8, 2009)

Made my own profile but it feels so impersonal (Ironic no?)

Feel free to edit it.


----------



## neodragzero (May 9, 2009)

made by sideburn004

...Trunks loses in a versus against this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Who made that page, or better yet, edited it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2009)

Look at the history


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2009)

Megabyte page is done. I'll start working on the other two viruses next.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 9, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> The-Phat-Kat
> 
> ...Trunks loses in a versus against this?



The person wrote that the person is just peak human speed and durablity, but said Trunks would lose?


----------



## Abigail (May 9, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> CNN
> 
> ...Trunks loses in a versus against this?



I removed it until links are provided.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> What, that by roman shower I was talking about the beautiful tiles and marble provided by Lou Pontello Jr, the third generation tile and natural stone installer?
> 
> ...Trunks loses in a versus against this?



I didn't declare that Trunks would win, but I did make the thread.

When I find it, I'll add it.

Edit: Nevermind, already posted.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 10, 2009)

IMDB needs a page on the Wiki since it just as bad as Movie Codec. Phenomenol has been know to troll on the DBZ forums by posting crap like Movie 12 is canon.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 12, 2009)

I thought even Phenom admitted the movies weren't canon. Oh well, not like it's out of character for him to lie and go back on all of his statements.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 14, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I thought even Phenom admitted the movies weren't canon. Oh well, not like it's out of character for him to lie and go back on all of his statements.



It been while since I debate with him but I remember him trolling the IMDB forums and in the DBZ vs. Marvel thread he was posting crap like Thor is not a planet buster since his powers where a simply hyperbole and Thor is just a building buster. The IMDB forum it self is full of idiotic fanboys and trolls. 

Just go on the The Dark Knight forum and you can see why.


----------



## NemeBro (May 17, 2009)

Got around to making a Ganondorf page.


----------



## Genyosai (May 17, 2009)

Hey, can I make a profile for Rei from Fist of the North Star cause I noticed that there's only Ken and Raoh at the mo? I don't think he's been used in any threads yet though.

I also noticed that some of the Dragonball characters are missing, and the ones that are there have iffy speed stats. (Frieza at half the speed of SSJ Gotenks?)

I think there should be a Kid Goku profile at his strongest level, since he's used so often in the OBD to the point of being a separate character.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 18, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Hey, can I make a profile for Rei from Fist of the North Star cause I noticed that there's only Ken and Raoh at the mo? I don't think he's been used in any threads yet though.



Go ahead. He has been used a few times though.



> I also noticed that some of the Dragonball characters are missing, and the ones that are there have iffy speed stats. (Frieza at half the speed of SSJ Gotenks?)



He was actually SSJ2 when he did that. Also SSJ2 fused beings >>>>> Normal SSJ2 (Vegeto was SSJ2 and owning Super Buu 3), so I think it's reasonable.



> I think there should be a Kid Goku profile at his strongest level, since he's used so often in the OBD to the point of being a separate character.



Possibly, but you would need a note to explain it.


----------



## Genyosai (May 19, 2009)

> He was actually SSJ2 when he did that. Also SSJ2 fused beings >>>>> Normal SSJ2 (Vegeto was SSJ2 and owning Super Buu 3), so I think it's reasonable.



Reasonable for Frieza to have a speed stat as high as half that of Goku in SSJ3? I mention Gotenks because his speed feat is where the Mach 1000+ figure comes for for SSJ3 Goku.

I also think it should be noted that if Goku can reach those speeds that's with time to accelerate like Gotenks had. Goku won't be doing those kind of speeds zipping back and forwards in a battle (he would still be doing massively hypersonic speeds yes), so it's a little misleading.

I'd add a (travel speed) after that like some profiles already have for (jumping speed), (hand speed).


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2009)

Mind If I join.


----------



## Genyosai (May 19, 2009)

I made a profile for Souther instead of Rei. Thinking of one for Roshi, but I don't know if this is alright or not:

Name: Muten Roshi/Master Roshi/Kame Sennin
Origin: Dragon Ball
Gender: Male
Classification: Human, martial arts master. Pervert.
Age: Over 300 years old.
Powers and abilities: Super speed, super strength, super durability, super reflexes, energy manipulation and the ability to sense ki, as well as low level telepathy.
Weaknesses: Perversion, and all the other standard human weaknesses (except aging).
Destructive Capacity: Was able to destroy the moon, however this feat is often taken as a gag feat by OBD, so otherwise, City level+
Speed: 400mph+ Possibly Supersonic. Seemingly Hypersonic arm speed.
Durability: City level+
Strength: 50 tons+
Standard Equipment: Cool shades, staff, turtle shell on his back. Also has a "Baby Gamera" for aerial transport but it was only seen once.
Intelligence: Sound tactician.
Notable Attacks/Techniques:

- Kamehameha: Roshi's signature energy attack, which took him 50 years to master. He can enter Max power mode, in which he increases his muscle mass and the ki his body can hold to greatly increase it's power. Can be redirected at will.

- Zanzoken/After-Image Technique: A technique where Roshi moves at super speed and leaves a copied image behind him to fool opponents.

- Mafuba: A magical sealing technique that can seal demonic creatures apparently several times stronger than the user, but most likely at the cost of the user's life. It uses a wave to levitate the opponent and spin them into a jar, shrinking them and trapping them inside.


----------



## Cableguy15 (May 19, 2009)

I'm not part of this wiki, but Genyosai, I think you should change a few things for the Roshi profile, namely:



> Destructive Capacity: Was able to destroy the moon, however this feat is often taken as a gag feat by OBD, so otherwise, City level+



Mountain level+ would be more appropriate. He never surpasses King Piccolo in his life time.



> Speed: 400mph+ Possibly Supersonic. Seemingly Hypersonic arm speed.



Seems too low to me. He should be at least Supersonic if not hypersonic by the 22nd tournament.



> Durability: City level+



Even mountain level would be questionable here, but that's what it should be at best. Goku couldn't even tank King Piccolo's city buster. Tien had to save him.



> Strength: 50 tons+



Is this how much he can lift over his head?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 19, 2009)

Fuck yeah boy


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2009)

Souther's speed is ridiciulously low-end. Same with strength.

Kenshiro already was lifting large boulders before fighting Souther. And he never got a speed jump and was easily mach 8 to 10 before his first fight with Souther so rofl.


----------



## Genyosai (May 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Souther's speed is ridiciulously low-end. Same with strength.



Though he was very fast and the fastest non Hokuto character at that point, he never exhibited anything to suggest massively supersonic or hypersonic speed. Unless, you talk anime. In which case he Shonen-teleported out the way of a point blank shotgun blast. 




TWF said:


> Kenshiro already was lifting large boulders before fighting Souther. And he never got a speed jump and was easily mach 8 to 10 before his first fight with Souther so rofl.



You're right about strength, but I wanted to be conservative, since the Nanto RokuSeiken characters have exactly one lifting feat under debilitating circumstances. If it's even half of what Ken's lifting feats show, Souther would be Class 100 (for some reason, Ken is listed at 50+). Should it be changed? Slicing through people like butter and throwing the spear count as strength too.

Speed-wise, I think you're way overamping Kenshiro. None of his feats=speeds like that before Souther, unless you're talking about arm speed, which could be hypersonic. Where is this coming from?





> Seems too low to me. He should be at least Supersonic if not hypersonic by the 22nd tournament.



I thought Roshi's power level didn't increase throughout the whole series. Daizenshuu 7 has his power level at 139 for Dragonball (and it has a picture of Jackie Chun), and then in Part Two, Bulma actually measures his power level at the same number.

I'm actually being generous given his running feat. I say 400mph+ because 440mph is exactly the take-off speed you get for Goku jumping a kilometer into the air. Of course, Goku then becomes much faster than that and surpasses him, but Roshi stays the same. I'm really padding here, which is why I put the bio in the thread, instead of making it, so it could be discussed.

Does Roshi have any other quantifiable speed feats that can say his movement speed is greatly Supersonic?





> Is this how much he can lift over his head?



I don't think he can. I'm not sure what his strength should be listed at.


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Though he was very fast and the fastest non Hokuto character at that point, he never exhibited anything to suggest massively supersonic or hypersonic speed. Unless, you talk anime. In which case he Shonen-teleported out the way of a point blank shotgun blast.



Dead wrong, I never once referenced the anime. The manga had a calculation done a few months ago on fat man's whipping apart people with leather whips and it got calculated around mach 8 to 10 for Kenshiro's speed feats.

Souther is definetly hypersonic.



> Speed-wise, I think you're way overamping Kenshiro. None of his feats=speeds like that before Souther, unless you're talking about arm speed, which could be hypersonic. Where is this coming from?



He's hypersonic too.



> *snip*



Roshi is defiently supersonic at the 21st Budokai, Red Ribbon puts him easily at hypersonic.

As for strength feats, again Roshi, Goku and Tenshinhan were calculated at hitting with over 1200 tons of force by Limit_Tester at the 22nd Budokai.

So he's class 100.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Fuck yeah boy


 
This profile is the main reason as to why we need a Zatch Bell Directory Thread


----------



## Genyosai (May 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Dead wrong, I never once referenced the anime. The manga had a calculation done a few months ago on fat man's whipping apart people with leather whips and it got calculated around mach 8 to 10 for Kenshiro's speed feats.



For Kenshiro's hand speed. If you've seen that scene you would know that Kenshiro grabbed Uighur's whips, tied them in a knot, and threw them back in his face before people knew what happened.

Kenshiro's hand speed would be hypersonic by that point, I said that in the third paragraph.






> Roshi is defiently supersonic at the 21st Budokai, Red Ribbon puts him easily at hypersonic.



I'd at least like to see some proof of this.




> As for strength feats, again Roshi, Goku and Tenshinhan were calculated at hitting with over 1200 tons of force by Limit_Tester at the 22nd Budokai.
> 
> So he's class 100.




But he got that from power scaling by Goku pushing the 80 ton boulder. You can't derive somebody's striking force that simply from what they can push. The only thing you can accurately derive from that via powerscaling would be how many times heavier boulders stronger Goku's would be able to push (Yes, he would hit harder obviously, but you wouldn't be able to say _how_ much harder).

Also, just saying tons is a completely meaningless measure of force. Tons what? 1200 tons in the area of his fist? 1200 tons per square cm? Both of those cannot be derived just from the method used. Ton-force is a (now disused) unit of force too, but it's not directly equivalent to Tons in weight.

There's no real calculation going on here:



> But... on to the main topic. Goku is capable of pushing a 80-ton boulder (with some difficultly) right before the 21st Budokai. Between the 21st and 22nd budokai, Goku receives two power-ups. The first is after climbing Karin tower and the second is presumably through the time-skip. The Karin tower was obviously a large power-up, with Goku going from getting his ass kicked by Tao Pai Pai to being able to beat him without too much difficulty. It was probably a power-up in the range of 3-5x ki (which seems to be a mostly universal stat boost). His other power boost would be the time-skip, although it's hard to tell how much better he is. He seems to be generally stronger, faster, etc, but the only truly noticeable difference is his tail strength. I would put this boost in the 2-3x range. That would Goku's striking power at this point is probably anywhere from 500 tons to 1200 tons, which while impressive is not base Luffy. In terms of speed, he should be at least hypersonic. Probably faster than base Luffy, but not Gear 2nd speed.





As you know, force=mass x acceleration. You need Roshi's/Goku's/any character's mass (which we can get in the case of DB from databooks), 
and Roshi's/Goku's/any character's acceleration, in this case, deceleration of fist/foot when striking (which we can't get, because it varies depending on the target struck. Targets deforming more receiving less force).

This is why kinetic energy is more accurate measure of how much _potential_ for force the characters have. All you need is his velocity and mass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

Tis to be assumed that Muten Roshi had around supersonic reaction timing pre 21st Budokai, since he was able to do so afterwards, prior to or during the Red Ribbon Arc. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cableguy15 (May 20, 2009)

Roshi stated that he trained before the 22nd tournament so he could still keep up with Goku. Of course, that didn't work too well, but regardless, he got stronger between the 21st and 22nd tournmanet. It only makes sense.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This profile is the main reason as to why we need a Zatch Bell Directory Thread



And shaman king

Someone make a Hao profile.


----------



## Genyosai (May 20, 2009)

SpiritGun said:


> Roshi stated that he trained before the 22nd tournament so he could still keep up with Goku. Of course, that didn't work too well, but regardless, he got stronger between the 21st and 22nd tournmanet. It only makes sense.



Ah right, it's the power levels that are wrong then (again), unless his ki really didn't increase and it was just his physique. Still if he said that, then you're right; he improved.

If he was anywhere near twice as fast at the second tournament he would be supersonic+, he never achieves Hypersonic movement speed though. There's no feats to say this about his body speed, only his hand speed with the bullet catching feat. Goku far surpassed him.

Goku hopping 3 meters a piece imperceptibly to humans (as seen by Tien) would be doing that in under a 220th of a second (Airforce pilots can identify a 220th of a second after-image in a dark room), giving a minimum speed of 660 meters per second, or 1476 mph, or near Mach 2, most likely above that, but you can't pad it out too far, because he had more or less just achieved that level of speed in his training for the tournament, when nobody else on earth could move that fast at that point. Mach 2-3 speeds.

23rd Budokai Goku being anywhere like 3 times as fast would be Mach 6-9 speeds.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2009)

Depending on whether or not I'm approved, I might start on some Dresden Files bio's maybe.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 21, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Goku hopping 3 meters a piece imperceptibly to humans (as seen by Tien) would be doing that in under a 220th of a second (Airforce pilots can identify a 220th of a second after-image in a dark room), giving a minimum speed of 660 meters per second, or 1476 mph, or near Mach 2, most likely above that, but you can't pad it out too far, because he had more or less just achieved that level of speed in his training for the tournament, when nobody else on earth could move that fast at that point. Mach 2-3 speeds.



I don't know why you are equating a non-light-emitting target in a large area with many distractions to a bright flash of light under optimum conditions.


----------



## Unknown (May 21, 2009)

I have cheked the page..., I have a question... How's Natsu from FT at lest sound speed, when Lucy's Tauro (and probably Lucy) that are a lot slower than Natsu, supersonic...?

He is supersonic at very very lest...., I'll personally put him in hypersonic level...


----------



## Endless Mike (May 21, 2009)

KingofShippers has requested to join. Contact me here


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 21, 2009)

He already did, on the last page.



KingOfShippers said:


> Mind If I join.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 21, 2009)

I don't know much about him, so I ask the other OBD wiki members: What say you?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 21, 2009)

*I say thee Nay!*


----------



## Crimson King (May 21, 2009)

he seems alright. Let him in.


----------



## neodragzero (May 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> *I say thee Nay!*



Hmm, why not?


----------



## Narcissus (May 21, 2009)

I think he was being facetious, neo (could be wrong though).


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 21, 2009)

In reality I dont really care lol

Just couldnt pass up the opportunity to post thor rhetoric


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 21, 2009)

He seems alright.  Not that I'm one to judge...


----------



## Genyosai (May 22, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't know why you are equating a non-light-emitting target in a large area with many distractions to a bright flash of light under optimum conditions.



I'm equating it because it must be taking place in a lower time frame than that, since that's the best humans have been shown to do, whereas Goku has a whole crowd watching him and not a single one can even see a blur. I would say that would be better, and that's why I'm using it as a minimum. I see your point about the light-darkness after image though, maybe the reason pilots were even able to identify the image of the plane was because it lingered longer than it was displayed in their vision. So, maybe it should be lower. On the other hand, not too low, since I can detect a 120th with standard light conditions.


Anyway way, Kid Goku isn't anywhere near Mach 25, so Roshi shouldn't be (and yes, that calculation TWF brought up, but that's arm speed, not movement speed which are two different faculties). I don't even think he should be listed as Hypersonic (that's above Mach 5 per the standard definition). If anyone can give me a good reason why, I'll drop it.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2009)

There is no such thing as arm speed being independent of reflexes/reaction time other than movement speed as a whole.

Your arguments against this have been refuted and debunked. Now stop bringing it up with your dead horse beating whinnings.


----------



## Genyosai (May 22, 2009)

TWF said:


> There is no such thing as arm speed being independent of reflexes/reaction time other than movement speed as a whole.



Yeah... but as you've just said it's different from movement speed as whole (and there are a number of series in which characters can punch faster than they actually move), which was my argument in the first place. I was never arguing about his reactions or reflexes. I fully except that calc.

Obviously Roshi's reflexes and reactions are in line with his arm speed if he was to catch those bullets. What I'm saying is that it's misleading to just write "Hypersonic" in his speed category when moving around a ring he has not displayed that level of speed. Characters that have displayed Hypersonic movement of their whole body would be able to run rings around him, but you wouldn't be clear on this if it just says "Hypersonic". Naturally, we'd assume speed to be him moving first off.

Roshi's speed should read: Hypersonic+ (Striking speed/reflexes/reactions), Transonic/Supersonic+ (Movement speed).


I've already seen a profile with a qualifier like that, and it's quite useful.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2009)

No. The entire point was that he reacts faster than his body moves.

If you have hypersonic reflexes, your still hypersonic even if you only move at supersonic speeds.


----------



## Genyosai (May 22, 2009)

Characters with faster than light reflexes are not faster than light. If they were to face someone who could actually _move_ at the speed of light as well as having the reflexes, they'd get trounced. If you just put in their profile that there were just "FTL" people could be misled into thinking that they were the same speed as the second character when they're not at all.

Likewise, Roshi with Hypersonic punches and reactions would be overcome if his opponent can also actually _move_ around at speeds above Mach 5, unless of course, their opponent had reflexes lower than their top speed, which is plausible... but that's exactly my point and the kind of thing which should be stated in a profile, because the ratio between these completely changes battles.

Here are some profiles that already make this important distinction, so you can't say there isn't a precedent:

SBS vol 47
here
Link removed
of them
Link removed

So, yeah...

For the sake of coherence, Roshi's speed should be amended to: 



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Hypersonic+ (Striking speed/reflexes/reactions), Transonic/Supersonic+ (Movement speed).


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2009)

No, a character with FTL reflexes/reaction time is still FTL. Since they are reacting to that speed and proving to be able to think/react faster than something or something reacting at lightspeed or FTL speed.

It will not be changed. Now get over it or I'll just ban you from the Wiki. And the point is moot to begin with since  Roshi is hypersonic in both reflexes and movement speed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2009)

As my account hasn't been removed from the Wiki, I suppose that means My request was excepted.

If that's the case...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 24, 2009)

> If you have hypersonic reflexes, your still hypersonic even if you only move at supersonic speeds



Does that mean that Szayel with Kurotsuchi's superhuman drug is the faster than like, anyone ever?


----------



## Yak (May 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Does that mean that Szayel with Kurotsuchi's superhuman drug is the faster than like, anyone ever?



The drug only accellerated his perception. 

but I'm sure you know that and just make a joke


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> No, a character with FTL reflexes/reaction time is still FTL. Since they are reacting to that speed and proving to be able to think/react faster than something or something reacting at lightspeed or FTL speed.
> 
> It will not be changed. Now get over it or I'll just ban you from the Wiki. And the point is moot to begin with since  Roshi is hypersonic in both reflexes and movement speed.



Sorry, but he has a legitimate point. You ban him, I reinstate him and ban you.

Also, I let Hellspawn in


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for letting me and I have plans to do a page for Spawn and a few other Image fighters also.

Edit: I update the pages for The Hulk and Goku

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Genyosai (May 25, 2009)

Do you think the new info from Super Exciting Guide regarding SSJ forms should be added to Goku's SSJ technique in his profile?

It says (as the Daizenshuu already stated) that SSJ has a "power level 50 times the norm".

The new info is that: SSJ 2 is "Twice the strength" of SSJ.

And finally, that, SSJ3 is "Four times the strength" of SSJ2.


Some people think it's 50 every time and there has been lots of internet debates on this.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Sorry, but he has a legitimate point. You ban him, I reinstate him and ban you.
> 
> Also, I let Hellspawn in



You can't ban other admins, derp.

And no he doesn't.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 25, 2009)

For Z's profile, I'm plaing to add the PC Superman match into the thread. Would you say that he won or lost the match since after reading it seems like a Tie.

Also made a page for Broly. Be free to make any edits!

this


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> You can't ban other admins, derp.
> 
> And no he doesn't.





Owner can ban admins


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2009)

The owner is Id. And I'm pretty sure he won't.


----------



## NemeBro (May 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> For Z's profile, I'm plaing to add the PC Superman match into the thread. Would you say that he won or lost the match since after reading it seems like a Tie.
> 
> Also made a page for Broly. Be free to make any edits!
> 
> Simply Being Loved



Where did you get that father's ship thing from?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 25, 2009)

I made a page for Gogeta. Be free to edit and fix anything. And added a "" part of the Evangelion page.

Simply Being Loved

Simply Being Loved

I will do a page for Omega Shenron, Radditz and Spawn soon.



> Where did you get that father's ship thing from?



It been while since I saw the movie but IIRC that him and father where destroying planets across the Galaxy in a spaceship. Be free to re-edit it.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2009)

Why are you making DB profiles of filler characters?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 25, 2009)

Why not? Broly, Gogeta and Omega have been used a lot in the OBD.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 25, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to the Sasuke Vs. Pucca thread it didn't show up in my search.

On another note...

here

Feel free to edit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> It been while since I saw the movie but IIRC that him and father where destroying planets across the Galaxy in a spaceship. Be free to re-edit it.


 
There was no actual evidence as to if he had been traveling across the galaxy in a ship with his father, or if he had flew across the galaxy while having his ki barrier up while causing destruction, even though it can be assumed to be either or, but still doesn't prove it.

EDIT

Well, it could be assumed so that he did travel with his father to the South Galaxy, from the flashbacks of Broly destroying cities, etc as a child/teen.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 25, 2009)

Cloud finaly got his page for the Wiki. Enjoy and be free to edit it.

ALERT: ALL WHITE CAFE ATTENDANTS POST HERE NAO FOR TEH COLONIES AND MONEYS


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2009)

I think I'll start to work on Profile's for the Chrono Trigger cast, as there doesn't appear to be any.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 26, 2009)

I finaly made a page for Spawn and I hope you like it since it look me a hour to do. Enjoy and be free to make some changes to it. 

We edge above liverpool in the all time PL table, SUCK IT


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2009)

I made a Page for Magus from Chrono Trigger, Edit it if you want to... I'll make Frog next

Judging by her history


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

My name is in the OBD wiki. Cool!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 26, 2009)

Made a Watchmen page, will do a Rorschach page when i find the time.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 26, 2009)

Did done. 


Tell me if it sucks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2009)

I added a profile for Lavos...

Epic Lulz


----------



## NemeBro (May 26, 2009)

I have a question.

Why is Nipponverse considered the strongest gaming verse? I mean, I don't know shit about it, but just looking at the profiles, I would not really call them the strongest personally. Since I don't know anything about them, that is why I am asking.

Also, I'll be making a Streetfighter page soon, followed by an Akuma page.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 26, 2009)

I made page for The Ideon and along with the series in general. Ideon is one my favorite animes BTW. 

this

this


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2009)

Will make a page for Atom Eve, once I reread Invincible


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2009)

I hear there's been vandalism in the wiki. 

Also, my account has been dead, seems it was temporary or something.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I hear there's been vandalism in the wiki.
> 
> Also, my account has been dead, seems it was temporary or something.



Vandalism...where is it?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 26, 2009)

Can you show us some examples? I'm pretty sure Endless Mike will fix it in the morning.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2009)

Added a profile for Frog

...while Reyes wants to stay in Benfica


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 28, 2009)

I made a page for The Guyver series. Enjoy !

Mephisto


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for The Guyver series. Enjoy !
> 
> Omamori Himari Chapter 30



What are you talking about calling the Guyver movies not good?  They were awesome and have a cult following.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> For Z's profile, I'm plaing to add the PC Superman match into the thread. Would you say that he won or lost the match since after reading it seems like a Tie.



Really inevitably it's a win



TWF said:


> You can't ban other admins, derp.
> 
> And no he doesn't.



Id handed over temporary ownership and management of the wiki to me.

And Roshi has never demonstrated hypersonic movement speed. Ever.

Also, please stop making character profiles before making fiction pages for the fiction the character comes from first. It's annoying.


----------



## Zetta (May 28, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is Nipponverse considered the strongest gaming verse? I mean, I don't know shit about it, but just looking at the profiles, I would not really call them the strongest personally. Since I don't know anything about them, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Also, I'll be making a Streetfighter page soon, followed by an Akuma page.



It's more like strongest overal.

Other gaming verses like Xeno-verse and Shin Megami Tensei have heavy hitters that can ridicule Nippon-verse but their average power level for normal characters is lower.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 28, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> What are you talking about calling the Guyver movies not good?  They were awesome and have a cult following.



Crictly speaking none of them where any good but the second movie is a decent movie since it flows the anime a bit better.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Id handed over temporary ownership and management of the wiki to me.
> 
> And Roshi has never demonstrated hypersonic movement speed. Ever.
> 
> Also, please stop making character profiles before making fiction pages for the fiction the character comes from first. It's annoying.



Like I care.


----------



## Genyosai (May 28, 2009)

I was only asking, TWF. If you can prove Roshi moves at Hypersonic speed, then that's fine.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2009)

It already has been proven when he could maintain the same speed as Goku, who was already hypersonic, was getting owned by Tao Pai Pai, before being amped up, in the 22nd Budokai.


----------



## Aokiji (May 28, 2009)

Muten Roshi being hypersonic isn't a stretch at all.


----------



## Genyosai (May 28, 2009)

Roshi's at very best Mach 1 at the 21st Budokai. Goku's jumping feat gives him 440mph+ jumping speeds going up a kilometer (Cumulus clouds typically form at 500 meters and above) and it could be higher so Supersonic speeds aren't ridiculous. 
Even still, Roshi could only run at 40mph+ so this is being generous. I'd rather say Roshi is hundreds of miles per hour in combat speed. 

He would have to become over 5 times faster at the 22nd to become Hypersonic. It's better to have Supersonic+ until you can prove it.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2009)

The Sturn Gun calculations already disproved your claims, which you yourself conceeded too months prior. 

And again it being utterly retarded the Roshi is magically slower and weaker than Tao Pai Pai in the 22nd Budokai and matching with Goku and Tenshinhan.

Supersonic+ my ass.


----------



## Aokiji (May 28, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Roshi's at very best Mach 1 at the 21st Budokai.



This isn't about him at the 21st Budokai. In the 22nd, he holds his own against Tenshinhan, who was almost matched evenly with Goku.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 28, 2009)

Made a page for Frank Castle.


----------



## NemeBro (May 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's more like strongest overal.
> 
> Other gaming verses like Xeno-verse and Shin Megami Tensei have heavy hitters that can ridicule Nippon-verse but their average power level for normal characters is lower.



So it has more characters that would be considered very powerful then?


----------



## Zetta (May 28, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> So it has more characters that would be considered very powerful then?



Considering level 15s can train with 100 ton underwear... yes 

Now notice that the majority of the cast is level 100 to 4000.


----------



## NemeBro (May 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Considering level 15s can train with 100 ton underwear... yes
> 
> Now notice that the majority of the cast is level 100 to 4000.



Alright.

Thanks for clarifying, that sounds fair to me.


----------



## Danchou (May 28, 2009)

Hm, in order to raise the credibility of the OBD wiki would it be a good idea to have an admin (Eternal_Mike) approve of the entries before they are included in the wiki? I mean the bias and unverified/unproven claims is running pretty rampant across a great deal of the wiki and it'd be good to have some level of quality check before it's out in the open. 

Not that I don't think everyone is completely objective, off course.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 28, 2009)

EM usually voluntarily proofreads new pages already.  That new policy isn't needed.


----------



## Danchou (May 28, 2009)

I'd like to hear some input from EM himself or maybe some other voices. Since I can't really understand how certain entries got posted without some editorial interference. This rule would at least prevent people inflating the entries unlike how it is now.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 28, 2009)

Made two new Guyver pages. I will do Guyver I, II, III and Four in the morning.

Rin-tan dancing it

Rin-tan dancing it

Be free to edit it. 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is Nipponverse considered the strongest gaming verse? I mean, I don't know shit about it, but just looking at the profiles, I would not really call them the strongest personally. Since I don't know anything about them, that is why I am asking.



I was thinking the same thing. Is their anyone in the Nipponverse that can beat Neo Exdeath after fusing with the void? I still think FF is the strongest video game verse IMO.


----------



## NemeBro (May 28, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Hm, in order to raise the credibility of the OBD wiki would it be a good idea to have an admin (Eternal_Mike) approve of the entries before they are included in the wiki? I mean the bias and unverified/unproven claims is running pretty rampant across a great deal of the wiki and it'd be good to have some level of quality check before it's out in the open.
> 
> Not that I don't think everyone is completely objective, off course.



Yeah, anything he is not sure about should have to be proven to him or someone else in power.


----------



## NemeBro (May 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Is their anyone in the Nipponverse that can beat Neo Exdeath after fusing with the void? I still think FF is the strongest video game verse IMO.



Or Ultimecia after Time Compression for that matter, she was absorbing all of reality.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 28, 2009)

Or Kuja's iron man-thong of Mega Flare deflection.


----------



## NemeBro (May 28, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Or Kuja's iron man-thong of Mega Flare deflection.



Mmmmmmm...Don't tempt me.


----------



## Narcissus (May 28, 2009)

Speaking of the gaming verses, it is really annoying trying to remember all of Kratos' attacks from all three games (I'm making him a profile on the wiki).


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 29, 2009)

Made a Betterman Profile on the wiki with a couple of characters as well. Will try and finish it by tommorow. Wanna try and set some matches with them. Any ideas?


----------



## Zetta (May 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Is their anyone in the Nipponverse that can beat Neo Exdeath after fusing with the void? I still think FF is the strongest video game verse IMO.


Any Overlord with the Tome can just write him out of existance.
Most of them are also FTL etc.



> Or Ultimecia after Time Compression for that matter, she was absorbing all of reality.


Lujei Pich? collapses time itself so many times by accident that she needs to move to another dimension after the damage is done.

According to Soul Nomad, she doesn't even try to do it. Her spells are so strong that it just happens. And considering her full power was able to get Gig to get serious, that's pretty strong.


----------



## Genyosai (May 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> it being utterly retarded the Roshi is magically slower than Tao Pai Pai



Actually, looking at this proof of Tao's feat. You're right. Even if the distance was 230km instead of 2300km, Tao would still have to jump at Hypersonic speed to catch his own pillar (which is stupid, but hey) traveling at Mach 4.4.

Unless it was only 23km, giving Mach 1.4 launch speed for the pillar, but it has to make sense with the time he stated too: I'll be back in 30 minutes, so it's got to be Hypersonic. Sorry for being a retard about it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to the heads up to Endless Mike for showing out the errors on the Spawn page and I made a page for Guyver 1.

Link removed

Edit: Seeing that he is fixing stuff on the Wiki lately, thanks to him for the heads up for everything =D. I will make to double check spelling also (Sorry it a lazy habbit that I have =X).


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 29, 2009)

That's a good idea, actually.  Endless Mike puts a lot of work into the OBD wiki, and not just his own pages, but seems to get little gratitude for it.   He should be thanked.

So, thank you EM.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2009)

Yeah thanks man, I really do need to pay more attention to my spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 29, 2009)

Endless Mike must been alway from his PC which is why he is redoing everything. I also did a page for Piccolo and be free to edit it.

xXx

I hope I did better this time.


----------



## Red (May 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Hm, in order to raise the credibility of the OBD wiki would it be a good idea to have an admin (Eternal_Mike) approve of the entries before they are included in the wiki? I mean the bias and unverified/unproven claims is running pretty rampant across a great deal of the wiki and it'd be good to have some level of quality check before it's out in the open.
> 
> Not that I don't think everyone is completely objective, off course.





Danchou said:


> I'd like to hear some input from EM himself or maybe some other voices. Since I can't really understand how certain entries got posted without some editorial interference. This rule would at least prevent people inflating the entries unlike how it is now.


I agree with your proposition. If something seems incorrect on a page you can edit it out and ask for proof if the person who wrote the article reverts it back without providing proof EM steps in. What I'm saying is that we police ourselves and let EM be the final arbiter if we can't resolve it ourselves.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 29, 2009)

It looks like Ryoko Hakubi finaly got a page. I was going to do one for Kain but I had trouble looking for a good Picture of him. Right now I'm doing a page for Monster X/Kaizer Ghidorah and do one for Mothra later.


----------



## Magellan (May 30, 2009)

Well I got anacount on Wiki. And asked for a request. I want to do a page for Magellan.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2009)

I don't think your up to it, Magellan.


----------



## Danchou (May 30, 2009)

Red said:


> I agree with your proposition. If something seems incorrect on a page you can edit it out and ask for proof if the person who wrote the article reverts it back without providing proof EM steps in. What I'm saying is that we police ourselves and let EM be the final arbiter if we can't resolve it ourselves.


That sounds good.

Endless_Mike, even though this will probably mean a bit more work for you, what do you think? Soz about misspelling your name btw.


----------



## NemeBro (May 30, 2009)

Ilene fist admission that shes Boggled up, yet again.

Made a Streetfighter page, if you find any errors please correct them.

Oh and how do you link to other pages in the text? I don't know how.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 30, 2009)

Nice page you forgot to mention that they have few Island busters and their pretty equal to YYH.


----------



## NemeBro (May 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Nice page you forgot to mention that they have few Island busters and their pretty equal to YYH.



They actually only have one island buster I know of, Akuma.

Personally I think the best of SF>The best of YYH, but both verses compared completely I would say YYH is superior simply because it has more characters on very high levels.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> It already has been proven when he could maintain the same speed as Goku, who was already hypersonic, was getting owned by Tao Pai Pai, before being amped up, in the 22nd Budokai.



Why do you think Roshi > Tao?

Roshi only beat Goku because his legs were longer. Goku improved after that and still lost to Tao.

Roshi never stood a real chance against Tien either.

Tao would murder Roshi.



TWF said:


> The Sturn Gun calculations already disproved your claims, which you yourself conceeded too months prior.



That's reaction speed. I'm talking about movement speed. 



Manw? S?limo said:


> EM usually voluntarily proofreads new pages already.  That new policy isn't needed.





Hellspawn28 said:


> It looks like Ryoko Hakubi finaly got a page.



She's had one for a while. I did make a Kagato profile, though.

Anyway, like Manwe said, I already check and proofread every new page and update. It's a thankless task but someone has to do it.

The thing is that if a page is about a fiction or character I am unfamiliar with then I really have no way of fact-checking it.


----------



## Genyosai (May 30, 2009)

EM said:
			
		

> It's a thankless task



Thanks, man.

*salutes*


----------



## Magellan (May 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> I don't think your up to it, Magellan.



Why? I post what I was going to do. So you can see it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 30, 2009)

I have plans to a page for Kain from Tenchi Muyo. I found a good picture of him but what buster level would be at (It been while since I saw the movie that he was in).


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I have plans to a page for Kain from Tenchi Muyo. I found a good picture of him but what buster level would be at (It been while since I saw the movie that he was in).



Just keep in mind he's not canon.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Why do you think Roshi > Tao?
> 
> Roshi only beat Goku because his legs were longer. Goku improved after that and still lost to Tao.
> 
> ...



Do you honestly think that Roshi didn't improve in the interim between the 21st Budokai to the 22nd Budokai? Do you honestly think that Tenshinhan was holding back or just playing around with him during their fight?



> That's reaction speed. I'm talking about movement speed.



You realize that I was aruging with him about that right?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Just keep in mind he's not canon.



Oh yeah I forgot that the movies and manga in the Tenchi series is non canon. The series canon is rather confusing.

I made a page for the Zeiram series and enjoy.

Magellan vs. current naruto


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> Do you honestly think that Roshi didn't improve in the interim between the 21st Budokai to the 22nd Budokai? Do you honestly think that Tenshinhan was holding back or just playing around with him during their fight?



According to the Daizenshuu he had the same power level at the 21st Budokai as he did during the Saiyan saga (139)

Roshi was never a real challenge to Tien, Tien was not going all - out. In fact Tien was trying to just show off, like how he used the kamehameha against him and stated that he could use any of his techniques.



> You realize that I was aruging with him about that right?



I already accept Roshi having hypersonic reaction, it's movement that I'm not convinced of.

Also someone named Jimbei has requested to join, I'm not really familiar with this person.


----------



## Magellan (May 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> According to the Daizenshuu he had the same power level at the 21st Budokai as he did during the Saiyan saga (139)
> 
> Roshi was never a real challenge to Tien, Tien was not going all - out. In fact Tien was trying to just show off, like how he used the kamehameha against him and stated that he could use any of his techniques.
> 
> ...



Thats me. Im the One piece person in the OBD.

If you don't know me well I do Magellan Profile to show you I can make them? Im off from school so this summer Id have alot of times on my hand.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2009)

You should have just joined as Magellan to avoid the confusion. But okay, I'll let you in.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (May 31, 2009)

I also want to request to join the OBD wiki... 
I've seen no Get Backers at all. I'm pretty sure the expert here and help out on that topic.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 31, 2009)

I fixed all the mistakes that I did last night and I will do a page for Kaworu soon.


----------



## Magellan (May 31, 2009)

My Computer is messing up so when I tried to Add Magellans profile I couldn't. My computer bad on that part. But Magellan Profile done. Have to fix the mistake so you can read it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2009)

Wondering why Ayanami Rei (lilith), has been labeled as Hypersonic i remember no such speed?

Link removed


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2009)

Cause she's fucking huge. It doesn't look fast from her perspective but from ours it's hella fast.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 31, 2009)

I made a page for Kaworu and it took me 30 mins to do since I'm using a Laptop right now. Be free to edit it.

attack


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Expect to see a wiki page on Darth Bane tomorrow.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Get a new pair of panties, Chee.

Destroyah got his own page now. Expect ones for more Toho monster soon.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2009)

lionel818 said:


> I also want to request to join the OBD wiki...
> I've seen no Get Backers at all. I'm pretty sure the expert here and help out on that topic.



I'm sorry but I had to deny you due to the fact that I've heard complaints that you massively overinflate GetBackers power. I'm not an expert myself but I have heard from Yak and such that a lot of the stuff you say about them is not true.

I would need to see you prove your claims in some kind of formal debate thread first.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Are we able to make pages on our selfs in the member section list?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Are we able to make pages on our selfs in the member section list?



I know this is directed at Endless Mike but still...

I think Ranmyaku made a page for himself, so I don't think there is a rule against it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2009)

Of course you can. I made mine.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it's lame making a page for yourself.  All the fun is in having others poke fun at your expense.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm hurt no one has poked fun at me yet. What am I not doing right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> I think it's lame making a page for yourself.  All the fun is in having others poke fun at your expense.



Agreed, besides it's kinda egotistical to make a page for yourself anyways.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Of course you can. I made mine.



I was asking since someone can make a page of their self and saying that their the best ODB member on the site. Anyways I did a page for the Nadia series.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I was asking since someone can make a page of their self and saying that their the best ODB member on the site. Anyways I did a page for the Nadia series.



Direct me to however did that and I will turn their page into a masterpiece of mockery.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the key is to mock yourself a bit


----------



## Zetta (Jun 1, 2009)

My page is always open for edits.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Zetta said:


> My page is always open for edits.



It doesn't need to be edited, it already fits you perfectly.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Direct me to however did that and I will turn their page into a masterpiece of mockery.



... You quoted the very person saying he just made the page.

I'm going to be making a couple pages for Mass Effect.

Did anyone know Mass Effect guns can use a paint chip to level a city?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 1, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> ... You quoted the very person saying he just made the page.
> 
> I'm going to be making a couple pages for Mass Effect.
> 
> Did anyone know Mass Effect guns can use a paint chip to level a city?



Reread his post again Bender Ninja.
This time, try not to let your mind wander to more dubious affairs.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for anyone who help me with my page. Can I do anymore Character profiles. Like I think Ussop/Sogeking and Oz need one.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

I made a page for Mewtwo and be free to edit it.

Itachi is a "good guy" arc


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Reread his post again Bender Ninja.
> This time, try not to let your mind wander to more dubious affairs.



Oh, you meant that.  My mistake.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for Mewtwo and be free to edit it.
> 
> this thread


Shouldn't his destructive capacity be a bit higher? That storm was huge and he planned on killing all life with it. The harbor master was quoted as thinking it was the worst storm ever. May not mean much but certainly she saw her fair share of bad ones.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 1, 2009)

Speaking of Pokemon, I can't wait for somebody to make Rhyhorn/Rhydon. If I remember correctly, in the Pokedex, it said that "it's bones are 1000 times harder than human bones", so for durability all you need to do is put that in there.

*EDIT:* In stadium, it even states it "can destroy tall buildings".

In FireRed, "can shatter even a skyscraper with it's charging tackles".



And that's the base for a three tier evolution. 


*EDIT:* Shit. The Pokedex is practically filled with feat like factoids.

 Apparently, Rhydon can survive in lava of over 3,600 degrees (I presume that means Fahrenheit, because lava of that temperature in Celcius does not exist).

It's also strong enough to survive direct cannon fire.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm slowly working on old shows and characters. Beast Wars is next.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 1, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> *EDIT:* Shit. The Pokedex is practically filled with feat like factoids.



You should see what it says about Arceus, Palkia, and Dialga.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

> Shouldn't his destructive capacity be a bit higher?



I don't remember Mewtwo beging at a large city level? I remember that he destroy a small island at the first part of the first Pokemon movie when he first awaken in the lab.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 1, 2009)

I meant by virtue of the storm TBH. Assume it's somewhere in hurricane strength, how many nukes is that equivilant to?


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 1, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, I can't wait for somebody to make Rhyhorn/Rhydon. If I remember correctly, in the Pokedex, it said that "it's bones are 1000 times harder than human bones", so for durability all you need to do is put that in there.
> 
> *EDIT:* In stadium, it even states it "can destroy tall buildings".
> 
> ...



Machamp can throw 1,000 punches in a second with each punch sending trains flying.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

Pokemon gameverse =/= Pokemon TVverse, apparently.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Machamp can throw 1,000 punches in a second with each punch sending trains flying.



I remember TvTropes once suggested that Red was abusive, because it was him, that did all the information in the pokedex, for instance the whole Golem's shell, being able to survive a TnT blast.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 1, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Machamp can throw 1,000 punches in a second with each punch sending trains flying.



Machamp could beat up Kenshiro. Also Goku, and then Dark Schneider.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 1, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> I think it's lame making a page for yourself.  All the fun is in having others poke fun at your expense.



I asked someone to make mine but they told me to just do it myself. 

Mine is also open to edits, I just put the very minimum amount of info on my likes and dislikes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 1, 2009)

I made a page for Zeiram

Updated the amv list.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jun 2, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm sorry but I had to deny you due to the fact that I've heard complaints that you massively overinflate GetBackers power. I'm not an expert myself but I have heard from Yak and such that a lot of the stuff you say about them is not true.
> 
> I would need to see you prove your claims in some kind of formal debate thread first.



Complaints? A lot of the stuff that I say about them is not true? WTF? 
nevermind. it's cool then...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been out of the wiki for a while but just added a page for Silent Hill and updated the profile for Coeus. I'm re-reading stuff and catching up with other so I'll update/create more later. :slowpoke:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 2, 2009)

*ninamori*

Someone should update Darsh's page as Yak has gotten more info on Volume 25 and Dragon Knight Lucifer.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Anti Monitor has a page now and be free to edit it. Enjoy.

this


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 3, 2009)

I received 3 new join requests.

1 was from someone named Judy123 with the comment "I <3 Haruhi".  Someone else already approved or denied it (hopefully denied).

Another was by 88 movement. He's asked several times so far but I'm not letting him in since he appears to be a troll. If I can get a few members to vouch for him, though, I'll consider it.

Next was by that Trogdor guy. IIRC he made his first post here just a few days ago. Way too new, so denied.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2009)

I denied Judy123.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not vouching for 88 Movement. He's pretty much a Hitsugaya wanker.
Also, a newfag that joined in April and has 300 something posts doesn't seem like enough of a real OBDer to get this honor.

He has no real merit to his name.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 3, 2009)

Objectively speaking 88 movement can eat a dick. 

But in all seriousness. He is a generally a cool guy. He has just begun evolving into a troll

I say deny.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

As far as Trogdor goes, he is going around claiming that Broly can defeat Galactus.  I'd say not to let him in... ever.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> As far as Trogdor goes, he is going around claiming that Broly can defeat Galactus.  I'd say not to let him in... ever.



You're making that up, go look at what I've been saying.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

You said "Galactus might win" thus implying that Broly has any chance at all, which is bullshit.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You said "Galactus might win" thus implying that Broly has any chance at all, which is bullshit.



I said the power cosmic gave Galactus the win using metamorphosis -_-.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Another thread I sort of raged at was Galactus vs. Broly. While I understand that Galactus would *most likely* win, his only quantifiable bust is an AoE attack that took out 3 star systems.  People here were using his Universe busting feat, which is null because he used the UN.



You say right there that Galactus "would most likely win" in your post.  You may have changed your mind later after having some sense knocked into your head, but you first implied that Broly has some chance of defeating Galactus, which is, as I said, bullshit.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You say right there that Galactus "would most likely win" in your post.  You may have changed your mind later after having some sense knocked into your head, but you first implied that Broly has some chance of defeating Galactus, which is, as I said, bullshit.



Don't forget how he said The Flash couldn't dodge/catch an arrow from Legolas.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Where the hell did he say that? O_o


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Where the hell did he say that? O_o



In the Legolas vs. Silat thread.

Is that Dormammu in your avatar.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, it doesn't surprise me that he'd say something like that.

And yes, yes it is.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guiz, can we have a _*GT Goku*_ Profile?

He's used like a separate character because GT is only canon to itself and not to Z or the manga, so it does make sense.

That said, I need to know more about his feats. All I know is punching Super 17 way across the world, and lifting half a city.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Why you would want to make a profile on something that fails as hard as GT characters is beyond me, but I'm sure that as long you add the note that it is non-canon, then it should be fine.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Why you would want to make a profile on something that fails as hard as GT characters is beyond me



Yes, it does fail, so much so that I never managed to get all the way through it (which means a thread is in order). There were SOME good things in GT, but it was a complete mess of a series.

Even still, I'm interested in seeing it get a profile.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 3, 2009)

Link removed

All right, it sucks but I've done the page for Faust VIII. My knowledge of him is somewhat limited since I only ever watched the dub and even that was years ago. ^^


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 3, 2009)

Link removed

Page for Akuma of Streetfighter made. Edit if anything is inaccurate or if you know something I do not.


----------



## Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You say right there that Galactus "would most likely win" in your post.  You may have changed your mind later after having some sense knocked into your head, but you first implied that Broly has some chance of defeating Galactus, which is, as I said, bullshit.


relax on the new guy. he doesn't know galactus well enough


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

It wasn't after having sense knocked into me, it was after thinking about the power cosmic's other abilities.  Everyone uses the Black Celestial arc universe busting feat (including me until a week or so back), which is only plausible with the UN, not by Galactus's own hand.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 3, 2009)

Last I heard the Ultimate Nullifier is a part of Galactus. Could be wrong.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> relax on the new guy. he doesn't know galactus well enough



Relax?  I haven't done anything particularly cruel to him (which I could have).  However, it is because of his ignorance that he shouldn't be allowed into the wiki, at least not yet.

Claiming that Broly has any chance against Galactus and that the Flash can be tagged by Leoglas' arrows is pure idiocy.




Trogdor the Burninator said:


> It wasn't after having sense knocked into me, it was after thinking about the power cosmic's other abilities.  Everyone uses the Black Celestial arc universe busting feat (including me until a week or so back), which is only plausible with the UN, not by Galactus's own hand.



Even though it was retconned to be a part of Galactus himself.  Furthermore, their are many, many characters who use and gain power from weapons in fiction, so your "point" is pointless.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

That's another commonly used quote, but it obviously wasn't always, as people always used to steal it and the like. Abraxas did so here:


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2009)

who keeps writing strength: 200+ tons.

if the characters have a striking force/power or lifting strength above or at 100 tons, then write Class 100.

not 200 tons./rant


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I see more threads made for the trolls than the actual members that are excellent debaters, other than what's already made these days 

/lulz


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Relax?  I haven't done anything particularly cruel to him (which I could have).  However, it is because of his ignorance that he shouldn't be allowed into the wiki, at least not yet.
> 
> Claiming that Broly has any chance against Galactus and that the Flash can be tagged by Leoglas' arrows is pure idiocy.
> 
> ...



That would be why I said without the UN.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> That's another commonly used quote, but it's obviously not seeing as people are always stealing it and such. Abraxas did so here:



And Galactus clearly takes it back from him.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> And Galactus clearly takes it back from him.



Yes, but how would Abraxas have stolen a part of Galactus. By the way, I edited my post to take care of the retcon.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Yes, but how would Abraxas have stolen a part of Galactus. By the way, I edited my post to take care of the retcon.



M616 Galactus at full power owned Abraxas in a direct confrontation. Why do you think he was traveling the multi-verse killing weaker versions of the abstract?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

TWF said:


> M616 Galactus at full power owned Abraxas in a direct confrontation. Why do you think he was traveling the multi-verse killing weaker versions of the abstract?



Yes, I know he owned Abraxas, because he took the UN back and Abraxas then had nothing on him... why is this relevant?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Yes, but how would Abraxas have stolen a part of Galactus. By the way, I edited my post to take care of the retcon.



Do you have any idea how fiction works?  For something to ba a part of a being, that does not mean the two have to always be physically joined.  Look through fiction and you can find other examples.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus and TWF working together, what a twist



Yeah, don't mind me


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Do you have any idea how fiction works?  For something to ba a part of a being, that does not mean the two have to always be physically joined.  Look through fiction and you can find other examples.



It matters not wether it is technically part of Galactus if he can be separated from its power, no? Once again, this is why I said *without* the UN.  *With* it he can just obliterate the universe and own Broly, I was asking for busting feats *without* it that put him above Broly.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Narcissus and TWF working together, what a twist
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't mind me



While TWF and I have gotten into it before, I don't consider him an enemy or anything.  We've just held different opinions.  I'm not so petty as to hold a grudge over the internet.  After all, I've worked with him before.




Trogdor the Burninator said:


> It matters not wether it is technically part of Galactus if he can be separated from its power, no? Once again, this is why I said *without* the UN.  *With* it he can just obliterate the universe and own Broly, I was asking for busting feats *without* it that put him above Broly.



Stop being ignorant.  You've seen the scan where he uses a FTL attack that takes out three star systems.  Furthermore, he can clearly call the UN back to him, so seperating it from him won't mean shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> While TWF and I have gotten into it before, I don't consider him an enemy or anything. We've just held different opinions. I'm not so petty as to hold a grudge over the internet. After all, I've worked with him before.


 
Agreed, but I'm a virgin when it comes to seeing the two of you working together. It's my first time 

**


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Agreed, but I'm a virgin when it comes to seeing the two of you working together. It's my first time
> 
> **



Was it good for you? :ho

Do you need a cigarette?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> While TWF and I have gotten into it before, I don't consider him an enemy or anything.  We've just held different opinions.  I'm not so petty as to hold a grudge over the internet.  After all, I've worked with him before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read the arc where he does that, but it expended his energy and he was absolutely furious when he used it. You accuse me of ignorance, and you seem to be ignoring that I said without it. Not with it separated, without it. Despite this, a thread between the two was created where I come from and look at what I said:
villaktu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll have a cigar instead 

And it was like being inside of an exploding star


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> I've read the arc where he does that, but it expended his energy and he was absolutely furious when he used it. You accuse me of ignorance, and you seem to be ignoring that I said without it. Not with it separated, without it. Despite this, a thread between the two was created where I come from and look at what I said:
> here



First off, you said it doesn't matter if it's a part of him because it can be seperated from him on the last page.  Stop tripping over yourself.  Second, I didn't ignore anything.  I said that the attack Galactus used to destroy the star systems would be more than enough to take out Broly.  Furthermore, because you are saying "without the UN" which is a part of Galactus, you are saying that you know Glactus is that much stronger because you are limiting him.

And since you know Galactus would win without the Ultimat Nullifier anyway, I'm not sure why you've been rambling this entire time.




Darth Nihilus said:


> Agreed, but I'm a virgin when it comes to seeing the two of you working together. It's my first time
> 
> **





Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Was it good for you? :ho
> 
> Do you need a cigarette?



Oh you two.  I think I might add these to the other quotes in my sig. :ho


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Last I heard the Ultimate Nullifier is a part of Galactus. Could be wrong.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> First off, you said it doesn't matter if it's a part of him because it can be seperated from him on the last page.  Stop tripping over yourself.  Second, I didn't ignore anything.  I said that the attack Galactus used to destroy the star systems would be more than enough to take out Broly.  Furthermore, because you are saying "without the UN" which is a part of Galactus, you are saying that you know Glactus is that much stronger because you are limiting him.
> 
> And since you know Galactus would win without the Ultimat Nullifier anyway, I'm not sure why you've been rambling this entire time.
> 
> ...



Last page I was arguing semantics of it "being part of him".  And I was wondering if he had a feat larger than 3 star systems without the UN that made him a bigger buster than Broly when this all began -_-


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Yes, but how would Abraxas have stolen a part of Galactus. By the way, I edited my post to take care of the retcon.



Galactus was incapacitated when the UN was "stolen."

As for busting feats:

Kishi delivers
Kishi delivers
Kishi delivers
Kishi delivers


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm literally laughing my ass off. If I could rate a wiki page, this would get 20 stars for the amount of lulz it holds.
Bender Ninja

:rofl


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Last page I was arguing semantics of it "being part of him".



And you failed.



> And I was wondering if he had a feat larger than 3 star systems without the UN that made him a bigger buster than Broly when this all began -_-



Considering that Broly's "galaxy buster" makes no sense at all as it's inconsistent with everything he showed afterwards, and we don't know how he actually did it, Galactus' three system star buster alone is more impressive.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> And you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that Broly's "galaxy buster" makes no sense at all as it's inconsistent with everything he showed afterwards, and we don't know how he actually did it, Galactus' three system star buster alone is more impressive.



Have you checked my thread explanation yet? And what you posted there was the three star systems, like I said.  And no, I didn't fail, because if it was "like his heart", starting a debate without the UN is the same as starting one without his heart, meaning he would be dead without it, making that statement clearly false before it was retconned to him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I made a page for Sachiel and be free to edit it. 

Ninkame


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Have you checked my thread explanation yet? And what you posted there was the three star systems, like I said.  And no, I didn't fail, because if it was "like his heart", starting a debate without the UN is the same as starting one without his heart, meaning he would be dead without it, making that statement clearly false before it was retconned to him.



He says it is as much a part of him as his heart. Which is a simile, a comparison of two UNLIKE things using the words like or as. It is not literally his heart, only a part of him like his heart, and the whole part of him thing is a figure of speech, not literal, obviously.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> He says it is as much a part of him as his heart. Which is a simile, a comparison of two UNLIKE things using the words like or as. It is not literally his heart, only a part of him like his heart, and the whole part of him thing is a figure of speech, not literal, obviously.



However, wouldn't that comparison phrased in that way mean it is just as vital as his heart?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I give my self a page. Nothing else to say other then I was bored and feel like giving my self my own page on the wiki. 

Try This.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Have you checked my thread explanation yet? And what you posted there was the three star systems, like I said.  And no, I didn't fail, because if it was "like his heart", starting a debate without the UN is the same as starting one without his heart, meaning he would be dead without it, making that statement clearly false before it was retconned to him.



Do you know what an inconsistency is?  There are numerous feats that are not accepted/used in the OBD because they are extremely incosistent with a person's power.

-Roshi blowing up the moon.
-Spider-Man beating Fire Lord.
-Captain America wailing on Onslaught.

As well as others.  This is the same.  Broly does not display anything anywhere close to galaxy busting in any of his fights at all.  Everything he ever does completely contradicts his galaxy buster.  If he had that much power, then there is no way that Gohan and Goten would have repelled his attack.

And yes, you did fail to disprove that the the UN is a part of Galactus.



> However, wouldn't that comparison phrased in that way mean it is just as vital as his heart?



No, it wouldn't.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention to thank Endless Mike for cleaning up things in the Wiki since the series in the Popular OBD Fictions section where out of place most of the time, and for fixing some spelling errors on a few character profiles. 

Can we not turn this into a "Who can do this or stronger" thread. Most of this thread on the last few pages are nothing more then some stupid debate on Galactus.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> However, wouldn't that comparison phrased in that way mean it is just as vital as his heart?



No. And technically Galactus does not have a "heart," it was a non-literal example.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Can we not turn this into a "Who can do this or stronger" thread. Most of this thread on the last few pages are nothing more then some stupid debate on Galactus.



The only thing that makes it stupid is Trogdor's claims.  But I do agree that this is getting out of hand.  Seeing as how Trogdor has completely failed and admitted Broly would lose, I will simply accept his concession.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is aboutthe wiki and please do a thread about this somewhere else please. I would hate to see this get lock.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

This entire thing started not as a "Who wins", but as a "Who can bust more without the UN", and PIS/CIS explains why he didn't just blow them all up, he wanted to fight and revel in the death of Goku.  The second movie was a rusty, frozen for 7 years Broly, and as you seem to have missed, I never said he could charge a GB _fast_.  This is getting out of hand, with you changing what this is about so that you have the upper hand.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> This thread is aboutthe wiki and please do a thread about this somewhere else please. I would hate to see this get lock.



Actually, this entire debate started with EM's statement about letting Trogdor into the wiki, so it wasn't entirely off-topic, meaning it wouldn't get a lock.  But on another note, never, ever presume to tell me what to do, and that goes for everyone else on this site.




Trogdor the Burninator said:


> .



I've said all that has been need here.  I do hope we can get past our little squabble in the future.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure we can


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 4, 2009)

To be fair "Burninator" is an absolutely kickass title.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

You familiar with Strongbad?


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 4, 2009)

The dragon in your sig right? Somewhat, cannot recall much.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll have a cigar instead
> 
> And it was like being inside of an exploding star


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

Who's the person that doesn't know the alphabet, I saw at least three page edit's where Endless Mike was getting increasingly pissed off about it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking the samething. Also people should not make a page for a character from a fiction that does not have a page since it feels pointless. I notice a few characters have pages without a fiction that their from. We should not give Endless Mike this hard work since he was rather mad on a few pages back on the Wiki histroy list. 

It looks like Ranmyaku did some editing on the OBD Character Profiles list. Heads up for him.

Edit: I made two pages today. Be free to edit them.

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> It wasn't after having sense knocked into me, it was after thinking about the power cosmic's other abilities.  Everyone uses the Black Celestial arc universe busting feat (including me until a week or so back), which is only plausible with the UN, not by Galactus's own hand.



I answered this in another thread. In addition, you seem to be misinformed about the Black Celestial saga. Galactus only used the UN at the end to destroy the universe he was in so he could end the Black Celestial's plan.

Beforehand the BC was taking advantage of Galactus' hunger to devour the entire universe. That was just his absorbing power.

Also one I don't think I mentioned before: Annihilus was planning to use Galactus as a bomb to destroy both the positive matter universe and the negative zone.

Anyway, considering G's ability to basically eat any type of energy that hits him, Brolly's attacks would do nothing other than make him stronger.



TWF said:


> who keeps writing strength: 200+ tons.
> 
> if the characters have a striking force/power or lifting strength above or at 100 tons, then write Class 100.
> 
> not 200 tons./rant



Agreed.

Other things that annoy me:

- If you are going to make a character profile, please make sure that the fiction the character is from has its own page first. Make the page yourself if necessary.

- Many people get the character profile format wrong. Eva's profile, if you ask me, is a model of the correct template. Try referring to that when making profiles.

- Alphabetical order. I shouldn't have to tell you guys this, but a lot of you were screwing it up recently.

- Spelling, grammar, and punctuation don't have to be perfect, but please don't make obvious mistakes.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that Galactus rapes Broly in a multitude of ways, it was never my intention to say he didn't. Before I continue, can you understand this?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm glad I didn't vouch for 88 movement.

He's one of those YYH wankers. The kind that thinks burning someone to a crisp with Darkness Flame is more impressive that vaporizing them entirely.

And that Bui can fly.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 4, 2009)

> - Many people get the character profile format wrong. Eva's profile, if you ask me, is a model of the correct template. Try referring to that when making profiles.



I prefer to add bold to the categories (Name, Origin, etc), because it makes them easy to read as they stand out from the text within those categories.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Making the categories bold or not is really a style choice, I don't mind either way. Just things like missing categories, getting them out of order, not spacing properly, etc. is annoying

EDIT: Rashou has requested to join. I don't really know him. Opinions?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> EDIT: Rashou has requested to join. I don't really know him. Opinions?



I say thee yay.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't mind either way.



Just making sure.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, regarding Galactus, you have to take into account the Marvel cosmic heirarchy.

Galactus is abstract level, and at full power is equal to Eternity.

A Skyfather level being can destroy galaxies easily from other dimensions (look at Odin, Surtur, Walker, etc.) A Cube Being is above Skyfather level and can destroy and reacreate universes (eg. Beyonder vs Kubik, Beyonder vs. Molecule Man, Franklin Richards)

In fact, Cube Beings are stated to have INFINITE power, but Celestials are still above them (concept of multiple levels of infinity, as explained by Kubik to Kosmos).

Galactus is equal to Eternity, Eternity pretty much IS the universe, except an abstract being that goes far beyond universal power, this is explained in the Abraxas saga. Galactus when decently fed is at Celestial level, but can expand to significantly beyond that (that's why the Black Celestial needed him to carry out his plan).

Really, the only reason that Galactus is ever threatened or has trouble with anyone below Celestial level is because of his hunger, which can deprive him of power if he does not feed regularly.

He rarely ever actually exerts himself at his highest levels. He doesn't need to, we know how powerful he is by how he fits in with the heirarchy of other characters.

After all, Goku has never destroyed a planet, but weaker people than him have, so we know he can.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 4, 2009)

Who should I do a page next? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 4, 2009)

If you're eager, Jason Voorhees. I was going to do it later anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Also, regarding Galactus, you have to take into account the Marvel cosmic heirarchy.
> 
> Galactus is abstract level, and at full power is equal to Eternity.
> 
> ...



Best statement on the whole argument.  In one post, EM, you've used more common sense than all of Trogdor's comments. 



Hellspawn28 said:


> Who should I do a page next? I'm out of ideas.



Well, there is a section under the character profiles page that suggests profiles that need to be made.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 4, 2009)

> Well, there is a section under the character profiles page that suggests profiles that need to be made.



Really huh? I will take a look at that later.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Making the categories bold or not is really a style choice, I don't mind either way. Just things like missing categories, getting them out of order, not spacing properly, etc. is annoying
> 
> EDIT: Rashou has requested to join. I don't really know him. Opinions?



Rashou? He's decent. Calm, level-headed. I don't mind him. Don't know what verses he specializes in but he knows some things about the trinity and Reborn... probably more.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, Rashou just has to contact me here and I'll let him in


----------



## Abigail (Jun 4, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the samething. Also people should not make a page for a character from a fiction that does not have a page since it feels pointless. I notice a few characters have pages without a fiction that their from. We should not give Endless Mike this hard work since he was rather mad on a few pages back on the Wiki histroy list.
> 
> It looks like Ranmyaku did some editing on the OBD Character Profiles list. Heads up for him.
> 
> ...



No problem. It's not that hard to link (Hint, Hint). Also noticed at least five characters without main fiction pages so stop doing that please.

I don't think EM wants to develop an ulcer.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 5, 2009)

If the character does not have a fiction page then just make one. If you don't know anything about it then look it up on Google or some respect thread on KMC.


----------



## Rashou (Jun 5, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, Rashou just has to contact me here and I'll let him in


Can we consider this contact?

And thnx for the vouches, Zetta, Keollyn Ukoku Sanzo.


----------



## DannyOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

Is anyone going to do a Get Backers profile? I mean, any characters from it, Like Ban Mido, or Ginji Amano, or Saizou Toffouin?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2009)

I let Rashou in.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry for the messups that I do with some of the pages. I'm not good with editing Wiki's since is my first time doing really. Anyways I was planing to do a page for Arale Norimaki but should I make a page for Dr. Slump or put her in the Dragon Ball page since they both take place in the same universe?

I also did a page for Cooler. Be free to edit it.

krepsho


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> but should I make a page for Dr. Slump or put her in the Dragon Ball page



Make a Doctor Slump page, but I don't see why both pages can't have links to her as a character. She originates from Dr.Slump though, so her origin brackets should read (Dr.Slump)


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Idea and I have plans to do that in the morning. I will do one for Neko Majin also,


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 6, 2009)

I noticed Pikachu's profile. It says it's about Ash's Pikachu rather than the species from the game, which is stronger. Game Pikachu is Supersonic max via stat-scaling rather than Hypersonic.

As such, any Pokemon profile that covers the anime and film character's Pokemon, should have the actual title "Ash's" or "Brocks" and so on.


For game Pokemon, I think to save space, pages should have the title of the highest evolution of that species, and then derive the categories from there, while mentioning the earlier versions.

This is the same as other characters with multiple versions, such as Neo, or characters with multiple transformations and age ranges such as Goku.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 6, 2009)

Since GT has it own page, I did one for the Movies of the series.

made by Tabe-chan

Be free to edit it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Made a page for Blue from Fables, Edit it at your leisure.

Reaction speed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Made a page for Darth Bane.

If there's anything I missed, then edit away.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 7, 2009)

I did a page for Janemba and be free to edit it. 

Proof


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Janemba can create and destroy dimensions? 

The best we've seen from him is reality warping outside of being at planet busting level.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember something like that with one his portal attacks. It been while since I saw the 12th movie and I will double check that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember him creating multple clones of himself, and this was before he had transformed, and had warped reality, can open portals to evade attacks and unleash attacks as well, even sending Goku's Kamehameha Wave back at him with a clone of Goku IIRC.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 7, 2009)

It was implied Janemba's warp could eventually destroy the universe I believe.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 8, 2009)

> Should we mention the live-action movies on this page?



I was planing to do a page for DBE soon since I feel like it should be it own page since DBE Goku has got several of matchs when the movie cameout.

Edit: I made a page for Narku and be free to edit it.

Link removed


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bump! I made a page for Devimon and be free to edit it. I did what I can remember on what happen in Digimon Season 1.

ChoujiDude


----------



## Havoc (Jun 10, 2009)

My page needs to be edited


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

NF search function is sucky.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a page for the Soul series. Be free to edit it. 

Sims 3

Edit: Gladiator has it own profile now and be free to edit it. Sorry about the code under the image or whatever it is. I found the image on another Marvel site and It came up afterwards.

Sims 3


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I was planing to do a page for DBE soon since I feel like it should be it own page since DBE Goku has got several of matchs when the movie cameout.
> 
> Edit: I made a page for Narku and be free to edit it.
> 
> Looks like there are at least 7 candidates for new characters come Blazblue 2 or whatever expansion Asky puts out



Why did you write probability manipulation for Janemba?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought he had it in the 12th movie. It been while since I saw the movie and thanks for fixing things in the page. I think I will take a break from the Wiki for now since I have to get ready for my trip in Ocean City by the end of the week.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

I was going to say if Janemba could manipulate probability, then he would've done so to avoid his soul being atomized by Gogeta's Soul Punisher.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm working on a profile for Nightmare at the moment. Should have it done in the morning.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't remember probability manipulation at all.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 12, 2009)

^ I thought he did but it was a mistake that I made and TWF did some fixing on the page. Since PC superman and GT Goku has it own page then we should do the same with Godzilla also since their many versions of him. I have plans to do one for Showa, Heisei and Marvel one soon. Dark Horse Godzilla is based on the Heisei version and he is not as powerfull as the Marvel one IMHO.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2009)

It's spelled TWF.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 14, 2009)

TWF is claiming that HK-47 has supersonic reflexes, even though he has no feats, reasoning that since inferior wardroids can tag Jedi with supersonic reflexes, HK can to.  He has not provided any proof of such droids doing this (Galactic Empire/Separatist era droids don't count, they are 4000 years more advanced than HK), and even if they did it's likely that it was just with blasters, which TWF claims are supersonic themselves and wouldn't count as feats for the droids, any more than someone shooting someone with a gun proves they are bullet speed.

So, TWF, can you prove that:
Such Jedi were supersonic
The droids tagged them without blasters and
HK is far superior to the droids specifically regarding speed.

If you can, I will concede.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 14, 2009)

I made a page for the Cloverfield monster and be free to edit it. Thanks to Endless Mike for cleaning and updateing things on the Wiki once again.

Sasuke to "save Konoha" from Hokage Danzou? NO! Sasuke wants to DESTROY ALL OF KONOHA


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump I did a page for Charizard and be free to edit it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2009)

Just requested member ship as Cross_Clow


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Bump I did a page for Charizard and be free to edit it.





I really wish you'd titled it "Ash's Charizard". If there is one for the game version than I guess it can be "Game Charizard". I already made Pidgeot from the game, and the versions from the game are weaker than those super Pokemon Ash had, especially Rapechu.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 16, 2009)

I give Tohokingdom their own page now.

Naruto Chapter 452 Predictions Thread


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 16, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I really wish you'd titled it "Ash's Charizard". If there is one for the game version than I guess it can be "Game Charizard". I already made Pidgeot from the game, and the versions from the game are weaker than those super Pokemon Ash had, especially Rapechu.



Game Charizard can melt a 10,000 ton glacier with its fire breath.

I cannot remember Ash's Charizard doing anything that impressive.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 16, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Game Charizard can melt a 10,000 ton glacier with its fire breath.



Yeah, maybe I had it the wrong way around in my post. For speed though I think the games are slower. Ash's Pikachu's is listed as Hypersonic, in game Pikachu should only be Supersonic, given Pidgeot's speed (which was stated). I never really watched the anime though, so whoever listed it as Hypersonic could be wrong.

Ash's Pikachu is more ridiculous at least. It could take out anything, and consistently defeated types it was weak too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm trying to make a page for Allen Walker. I'm trying to copy the html coding of character+profile+Allen+Walker

buts its saying I can't use the + symbol when creating a new page.


----------



## ipakmann (Jun 17, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Bump I did a page for Charizard and be free to edit it.



What do you mean by "Fire Dragon pokemon"? 

Its type is fire and flying, and its classified as the "Flame pokemon".


Also Mewtwo should be hypersonic because he has shown to be faster than Charizard, as for standard equipment you should put down  "Giant Spoon" (manga only).  Another power that needs to be added to Metwo's description is weather manipulation because he did that at the beinging of the movie "Mewtwo Strkes Back". As for Metwo's weaknesses he is weak against ghost, bug, and dark attacks.

Lastly an electric Pokemon's only weakness is ground attacks nothing else.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that TWF's profile should be added into the wiki list for us all to see and he should replace one of the Wank Lords.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't give that much a shit about One Piece in OBD. Much less want to be viewed in the same category as ipakmann, Zetta or Magellan.

No.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> I don't give that much a shit about One Piece in OBD. Much less want to be viewed in the same category as ipakmann, Zetta or Magellan.
> 
> No.



And MdB, Sylar, etc.

Besides, I for one wouldn't want to be associated with TWF either.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

MdB and Sylar took it to make fun of Antitard. Not because of you. And in any case, don't care. :snorlax:


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> I think that TWF's profile should be added into the wiki list for us all to see and he should replace one of the Wank Lords.


He is the last one to be a wanklord.



TWF said:


> I don't give that much a shit about One Piece in OBD. Much less want to be viewed in the same category as ipakmann, Zetta or Magellan.
> 
> No.



Butthurt much. Just a debate TWF.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

Blub blub blub blub.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> MdB and Sylar took it to make fun of Antitard.
> 
> Not because of you.



It was Sosuke Aizen. Great job being wrong TWF.

Speaking of associations TWF, how is your OBD profile? Oh wait, you deleted it because Endlessmike made a single comment about your debate style. 

How mature. No wonder I don't want to be associated with you.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

Still don't care.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Blub blub blub blub.



Great combat. No wonder why you hate me.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Still don't *sniff sniff* care.



Aww, there there TWF. It's all right. We still love you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

I just love my wiki page <3

Kasumi Sakura


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 19, 2009)

On that note, it would be fun if the user profiles were done in the same style as the character profiles, with the stats and all.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Aww, there there TWF. It's all right. We still love you.



:snorlax:**


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

Nobody stops you from making your page like that.



TWF said:


> :snorlax:**


:TWF:


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> On that note, it would be fun if the user profiles were done in the same style as the character profiles, with the stats and all.



But I can't really melt everything..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

OBD needs a Databook


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

Yet again, nothing stops you from making one.

This wiki started out in the same way. We thought the OBD needed a wiki and voila.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> OBD needs a Databook



Magellan Hell's Impact. Is hotter then the sun.

Hydras are FTL speed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

Not a bad idear 

Inspiration !


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats perfect. We wanknovas will help.And contribute.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I HAVE SCANS TO PROOFS MY FEATS PLZ!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know why people are acting surprised at TWF's responses. It's not like he has ever been mature to begin with.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh man, pot to kettle, your black.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 19, 2009)

We shunt be hatin!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing better than a self admitted narcissist calling someone else immature. Even if it is true.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Nothing better than a self admitted narcissist calling someone else immature. Even if it is true.



Ha. Well, it's not like I'm the only one in the OBD with an large ego. I'm just one of the few who admit it. 

Zetta, Ono, Azure, TWF, Endless Mike, and others all have a sense of self-worth equal to or greater than my own.

Besides, this is just my e-personality.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Instigator


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't instigated anything. Nope, not at all.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's war. War is fun. 


POW! KAPOW! ZAK! KABOOM!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

Ahahaha 

An instigator profile page of the best of the best


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 19, 2009)

I admire TWF's intelligence and orginal and smart OBD matchs, I jsut thought he needed a profile or some shit.

Whats this deal with this "Wanknovas"? Are they trying to combat the DSPV-dan and the WankLords or some shit?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magellan (Jun 19, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> I admire TWF's intelligence and orginal and smart OBD matchs, I jsut thought he needed a profile or some shit.
> 
> Whats this deal with this "Wanknovas"? Are they trying to combat the DSPV-dan and the WankLords or some shit?



Were a new fraction of the OBD. Dante10 got bored and came up with the Idea. I became the leader organized it. Werepretty good at what we do.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I just love my wiki page <3
> 
> Kasumi Sakura



You're welcome. 

On another note, I am not a narutard.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

I demand to know why I don't have a page.

Its not fun when someone has to make there own page..

Oh well I'll do it. Along with the wanknova Fraction.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> *On another note, I am not a narutard. *



Err? 

And thankies


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Err?
> 
> And thankies



"Fansubs have often dubbed his name as Maito Gai, a direct and unaltered transliteration of the character's name, but the second official Naruto data book (Hiden: Tō no Sho) states his name as Might Guy. The English version of the anime and manga both use Might Guy as well."



You're welcome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 20, 2009)

I got bored and made myself a profile. 

Cock Rings

Dunno if it's accurate enough for you guys.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Cock Rings
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



It was your own fault you labeled yourself in that thread. I'll change if you want.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> It was your own fault you labeled yourself in that thread. I'll change if you want.



Nah, I admit I was wrong, but I'm still not a narutard, that implies I am a big fan of Naruto. 

You could do that.

Or I could just do it myself.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh and I just updated Tsuna's page to include his box weapon along with correcting a few spelling errors and made it look a bit more professional.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

I made my profile. And the wanknova profile. Just have to edit it to the list.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I made my profile. And the wanknova profile. Just have to edit it to the list.



The number of spelling and grammar mistakes in the wanknova page is O_o

And having ipacmann in your ranks contradicts most of the things that were said.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The number of spelling and grammar mistakes in the wanknova page is O_o
> 
> And having ipacmann in your ranks contradicts most of the things that were said.



I know in the morning when Im widely awake Im doing some major editing. Changing things around. Just want it to get set and done.So I don't have to worry about it as much and work on the other stuff.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 20, 2009)

I fixed the majority of the spelling/grammatical errors and made things make more sense on the Wanknova page since it was bothering me.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

Link removed

Edited my own page extensively, tried not to toot my own horn too much.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2009)

An OBD "Databook" (wtv the heck that is suppose to mean) would be extremly shitty. I imploe you to you or someone to attempt one, only so that I may see my statement verified.   

New Obd 'factions" would be extremly pointless because what's in there already is what isn't shitty.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2009)

I must admit, I wasn't expecting to see the compliment about me on your page, Jaxx. Thanks.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I must admit, I wasn't expecting to see the compliment about me on your page, Jaxx. Thanks.



The implication of tentacle rape in your sig make me feel good about myself.

Just thought you should know. 

Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 20, 2009)

wanknova said:
			
		

> We won after a long debate against TWF.



I'd really love to see this.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Leo....Every name reminds me of a song
> 
> Edited my own page extensively, tried not to toot my own horn too much.





> Sir, I only wank over pronz, hentai, and your sexy ass, you cannot prove I wank over comics.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

Wanknova page needs a huge edit, well, maybe not huge 

I'll help out laters


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I'd really love to see this.



Then go look for..


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I'd really love to see this.



They held their hands over their eyes and eyes and went lalalala practically the whole thread.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> They held their hands over their eyes and eyes and went lalalala practically the whole thread.



And you ran off because you were too butthurt. Only you believe you won.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

I don’t remember the specific date.

But back when CBG was the sole mod of OBD. I and Hatey urged Gooba to donate all of our rep (and post count?). This caught wind, and  several OBD members would do the same. 

The idea at the time was to have our representative walk with massive post/rep count. And we dubbed it “The will of OBD”. 

Then the rest of NF found out about this, shit got trend whored. NF Staff where not happy, and shit go banned. Everyone had their respective pos/rep count returned.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2009)

Magellan said:


> And you ran off because you were too butthurt. Only you believe you won.



I didn't realize that you making up random nonsensical arguments was me "conceeding".


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

Id said:


> I don?t remember the specific date.
> 
> But back when CBG was the sole mod of OBD. I and Hatey urged Gooba to donate all of our rep (and post count?). This caught wind, and  several OBD members would do the same.
> 
> ...



This sounds fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 20, 2009)

I edit my own profile. Seeing that people like God Eneru and Irvine Kinneas edit their profiles, so did I.

u 3312 viagra cialis


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I edit my own profile. Seeing that people like God Eneru and Irvine Kinneas edit their profiles, so did I.
> 
> Link removed



Members get to edit your profile and you get to thank them. Those are the rulez


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

Editing your own profile is like admitting you don't have any friends.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 20, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> I think that TWF's profile should be added into the wiki list for us all to see and he should replace one of the Wank Lords.



He had a profile but he deleted it after I pointed out that he used lots of fallacies.



Zetta said:


> Editing your own profile is like admitting you don't have any friends.



I'd prefer it if more people made/edited their own profiles. Then I wouldn't be inundated with tons of "make a profile for me!" requests.

Also, if you're reading this, 88movement - you're not getting in. Stop asking.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

Well technically, it shouldn't be your job to make profiles for every jerkoff who posts here.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats true thats why I made mine. I tried makeing my in another posters point of view.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do you jerkoffs even have profiles in the first place. It's like a cry for help


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He had a profile but he deleted it after I pointed out that he used lots of fallacies.



But he does.  I guess admins get immunity from critical profiles.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

He isn't an Admin. He is just a regular member. And we know he does.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 20, 2009)

TWF is a wiki admin.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 20, 2009)

how do you join?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> how do you join?



By not being you.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> how do you join?



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*

:rofl

Right, because we need someone who thinks Vegito is a galaxy buster and thought Dragon Ball Evolution was a good movie in the wiki.

As for TWF, well... actually, anything I'm about to say has already been said. 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> The implication of tentacle rape in your sig make me feel good about myself.
> 
> Just thought you should know.
> 
> Oh, and you're welcome.



That... is quite disturbing...

I love it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2009)

HURR BANDWAGON COMMENT HUFF HUFF


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> HURR BANDWAGON COMMENT HUFF HUFF



It's nearly funny how you think you're Aldric but lack pretty much everything that makes him hilarious.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Right, because we need someone who thinks Vegito is a galaxy buster and thought Dragon Ball Evolution was a good movie in the wiki.


I later conceded Vegito was only Solar System buster.
Who cares if i like a certain movie. you seem to like Harliquin. She sucks donkey crap.
oh, i guess because we need an arsehole.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Editing your own profile is like admitting you don't have any friends.



Do you think it better to edit someone's profile to hell? 
If I had the inclination, motivation, and immaturity, I'd make highly flammable profiles for the lot of you bitches. :lolkubo


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Do you think it better to edit someone's profile to hell?
> If I had the inclination, motivation, and immaturity, I'd make highly flammable profiles for the lot of you bitches. :lolkubo



So you just noticed now that that's the entire point?

Hell, have you read have the profiles?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2009)

If EM didn't make my profile for me, I wouldn't have a profile at all


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I later conceded Vegito was only Solar System buster.
> Who cares if i like a certain movie. you seem to like Harliquin. She sucks donkey crap.
> oh, i guess because we need an arsehole.



A solar system buster? Um, lol? 

Wait, so you like DBZ: Evolution...But you think Harley Quinn sucks donkey crap?

Sir, if it were up to me, you would be strung up by your testicles and beaten until death by severed horse penises.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I later conceded Vegito was only Solar System buster.
> Who cares if i like a certain movie. you seem to like Harliquin. She sucks donkey crap.
> oh, i guess because we need an arsehole.



Heathen, how can you hate the awesome of Harley and like the suckage of DBE.

and I still doubt Vegito could bust a System in one go, which is what he'd have to do, as he can't survive in the vacuum of space.


----------



## Fang (Jun 21, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's nearly funny how you think you're Aldric but lack pretty much everything that makes him hilarious.



get off the stage


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 21, 2009)

I added a page for KHR's Yamamoto and linked it to the KHR page. Tell me if I messed up on anything.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> get off the stage



What is this? Amateur night?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 21, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well technically, it shouldn't be your job to make profiles for every jerkoff who posts here.



Someone has to. Honestly, there should be no stigma against making your own profile, and by encouraging it you are only making my job harder. We need more profiles.

Also, I feel the urge to engage hadomaru in a DBZ debate now.... but I can't think of a good topic.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone has to. Honestly, there should be no stigma against making your own profile, and by encouraging it you are only making my job harder. We need more profiles.
> 
> Also, I feel the urge to engage hadomaru in a DBZ debate now.... but I can't think of a good topic.



Who is hotter, Chi-Chi or Bulma?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bulma ftw


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm doing a profile for Lucifer Morningstar later tonight and it might be my last page for the Wiki for a while since I will be out of town next week, and I'm not sure my Laptop will work.

My page is free for edits and I notice Endless Mike fixed a few things on the Wiki along with a page for the Beyonder too .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump, I made a page for Lucifer and be free to edit it. 

last page; last panel


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 22, 2009)

So why does everybody find OBD naruto-rape threads to be interesting?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 22, 2009)

We're all masochists.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 22, 2009)

Then how come every other spite thread is "op is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> how do you join?



You have to make a Wikispace account and click on join on the OBDwiki. Seeing that you join around June, you won't get for now since Endless Mike lets people that have been around the site for over a month or two.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 22, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone has to. Honestly, there should be no stigma against making your own profile, and by encouraging it you are only making my job harder. We need more profiles.
> 
> Also, I feel the urge to engage hadomaru in a DBZ debate now.... but I can't think of a good topic.


go ahead and do it. I anint really a fanboy. if i know a fiction well enough then i could decide who would win. As Far as DBE, i said i like it, i never said it was good. And i don't really hate Harley Quin as i love pretty much everything about DCAU, and i was just coming up with a point. I think being confrontational on here is stupid as we are all here to have fun. 
As for a topic, try Meta Coola army vs. DCAU Doomsday.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> As for a topic, try Meta Coola army vs. DCAU Doomsday.



If you want, go ahead and post it.


----------



## ipakmann (Jun 22, 2009)

If anyone wants me to I could make more Pokemon profiles but, if I'm still seen as a irresponsible troll that's fine to.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 22, 2009)

Endless Mike, can you accept my request to join the wiki space? Some of the pages really need to be changed since their inaccurate.

My wikispace name is Oboro in case you need to know it to accept it......which you probably do.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 23, 2009)

Out of curiosity, which pages are these that are inaccurate and how are the inaccurate?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Who is hotter, Chi-Chi or Bulma?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually I think Chichi around the 23rd Budokai era was the hottest girl in DBverse.



~Greed~ said:


> Endless Mike, can you accept my request to join the wiki space? Some of the pages really need to be changed since their inaccurate.
> 
> My wikispace name is Oboro in case you need to know it to accept it......which you probably do.



I don't know you all that well - I'm going to have to ask for an appeal. OBD wiki members post here whether you think I should let Oboro/~Greed~ in or not.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2009)

Sent a request to join the wiki. I will try to expand the wiki when i get some free time.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Out of curiosity, which pages are these that are inaccurate and how are the inaccurate?


Yeah he needs to tell us what's inaccurate.

Then I think we can make a decision on whether or not we should add him.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

Who is Oboro?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Out of curiosity, which pages are these that are inaccurate and how are the inaccurate?


Some of the Negima pages are inacurate. For instance , the Asuna page has her age set at 3000, when all the clues Akamatsu gave us put her age somwhere between her mid to late 20's and and mid 30's. Its just a little thing, but I still feel It needs to be changed. Theres also the fact that Fate Averruncus's profile says he has limited water intangibality, which he hasn't shown. I think the person who wrote It was confusing his water bunsion bieng cut in half with fate having Intangability. It also says that asuna is supersonic, but she was able to scratch Eva's face with her sword. She's also able to keep up with Setsuna on pretty much even ground. Which bye powerscaling and feats should put her at atleast mildly hypersonic since Eva is massively hypersonic and Setsuna is hypersonic+. Though I wouldn't change that without consulting people first.


Endless Mike said:


> I don't know you all that well - I'm going to have to ask for an appeal. OBD wiki members post here whether you think I should let Oboro/~Greed~ in or not.


For reference as to who I am and what Ive done in the OBD, I got a concession from the troll/Itachi fanboy Nikushimi. I got him to admit Itachi lost due to speed blitz from mukuro, and I did It in just a few posts. Though this happened rather recently. Really, he's like the new phenom


*Spoiler*: __ 






~Greed~ said:


> Your really underestamating Mukuro nikushimi. Even if you believe that  Mukuros illusions are weaker then Itachi's, which they aren't. He can still easily blitz him. Mukuro is hypersonic compared to itachi who is barley touching supersonic at best. And if you didn't know, Theres quite a big gap between supersonic and hypersonic. hell I dont even think that itachi is supersonic, hes probably sonic.






Nikushimi said:


> Anything above soundspeed is supersonic. Hypersonic is just massively supersonic (actually, it's Mach 5+). I would place Itachi anywhere from...Mach 1...to maybe Mach 3 if I was trying to be generous. Hypersonic enemies shouldn't be too much of an issue if they're around Mach 5 or somewhere in the single-digit Mach neighborhood, but like I said, someone who is *massively hypersonic* would be another story. Like many of the folks in Bleach, One Piece, and DBZ.
> 
> At this point I'm not even trying to debate if Itachi can win, I'm simply discussing how they compare on the illusory battlefield.






~Greed~ said:


> Itachi isn't even close to mach 3. At best he's barley touching the supersonic range meaning mach 1. Like I allready said, theres a big difference between mach 1 and mach 5. and from what I remember, mukuro is faster then mach 5.
> 
> 
> 
> The main fighters in KHR are faster then people in bleach and I believe were around the level as one piece in terms of speed.





Nikushimi said:


> Mach 5 is just 5x the speed of sound. That's what "Mach" plus whatever number means. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





~Greed~ said:


> exactly, that would make mukuro *at least* 5 times faster then Itachi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nikushimi said:


> I don't know about you, but I can keep up with things that are five times faster than myself. As in, when I play baseball and catch a pitch. And I'm not particularly coordinated.
> 
> 
> With his Sharingan alone...Mach 5 speed is nothing. And there's always the question of how fast he is with Shunshin no Jutsu. Hell, maybe he IS hypersonic with that move.
> ...





~Greed~ said:


> Except for the fact that he's faster then mach 5. I was simply stating the difference between hypersonic and supersonic. Bieng able to keep up with a ball is different then having a battle at hypersonic/ supersonic speeds.
> 
> like I said, he's faster then mach 5, I was simply stating the massive difference between supersonic speeds and hypersonic speeds. Itachi isn't close to hypersonic as Ive allready stated.
> 
> ...






That was it, he never posted again in that thread.


Also, I have pretty good knowledge of all these series, and would like to make wiki pages for some of them.

*Spoiler*: __ 




GTO- great teacher onizuka
Gantz
Mx0
Mirai Nikki
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Sekirei
Rosario to Vampire
Love Hina
Bleach
Rurouni Kenshin
Fairy Tail
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime
Übel Blatt
Deadman Wonderland
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Black Lagoon
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!
D.Gray-man
kurozakuro
Kekkaishi
Elfen Lied
Blood Alone
World Embryo
Psyren
Holyland
Kuro Kami/black god
Get Backers
Soul Eater
Gintama
Ga-rei
Code:Breaker
Flame of Recca
air gear
code geass nightmare of nunnally
naruto
Immortal Regis
Alive the final evolution
psycho busters
Watashi no Messiah-sama
aflame inferno
black cat
Busou Renkin
NHK ni Youkoso!
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Shingetsutan Tsukihime-manga
Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle
xxxholic
Xblade
HSD kenichi
Zero-Begining of the Coffin
Freezing
Shade-The Other Side of Light
almost anything by Im Dal Young
Samurai Deeper Kyo-up to volume 29



I admit I dont have any knowlege of any comics though.


I would also like to make my own OBD profile aswell. 



Irvine Kinneas said:


> Yeah he needs to tell us what's inaccurate.
> Then I think we can make a decision on whether or not we should add him.


As I said above, Its just some of the negima pages.


TWF said:


> Who is Oboro?


Well I dont blame you for not knowing me, since I dont post much in general. Though alot of my post count is from posting in the OBD.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, I'll let you in. Still asking about Platinum, though.


----------



## Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

i want to join this wiki.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 23, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> i want to join this wiki.



yeah, me too


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I think if you only the fucking forum this month... that you don't have any right to get on the wiki.

Since when do you become an OBDer after less than a month?


----------



## Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Personally, I think if you only the fucking forum this month... that you don't have any right to get on the wiki.
> 
> Since when do you become an OBDer after less than a month?



sorry didn't know there was a requirement to be on the wiki project. if that's the case then how come Trogdor the Burninator(user) gets a member list?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2009)

Since when does april fall in june?


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 23, 2009)

Trogdor is a pretty funny guy, that is why.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2009)

Who the fuck is Trogdor?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> HURR BANDWAGON COMMENT HUFF HUFF



Bandwagon? Considering that everything that was said about you is actually, you know, true, I don't think so. And it's funny how everyone in this thread is in agreement on this. But by all means, feel free to bitch and moan all you want.




hadomaru said:


> I later conceded Vegito was only Solar System buster.
> Who cares if i like a certain movie. you seem to like Harliquin. She sucks donkey crap.
> oh, i guess because we need an arsehole.



And you're still wrong. And I find it all too funny how quickly you changed your tune once people started bashing you. Point is, your information is terrible.




ipakmann said:


> If anyone wants me to I could make more Pokemon profiles but, if I'm still seen as a irresponsible troll that's fine to.



Let's go with the last part of your statement.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 23, 2009)

The Burninator.

Claims that Broly has a chance against Galactus and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Since when does april fall in june?



oh hadomaru?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> sorry didn't know there was a requirement to be on the wiki project. if that's the case then how come Trogdor the Burninator(user) gets a member list?



Because idiots usually get profiles made about them rather quickly so everyone can laugh at their stupidity. Take sanin3 and raigen for example.



Zetta said:


> Who the fuck is Trogdor?



I had a huge argument with him a few pages back in this very thread.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah wasn't it about Galactus not having as much busting power as Broly or some such bullshit?


----------



## Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Yeah wasn't it about Galactus not having as much busting power as Broly or some such bullshit?



you have to understand he's from the lounge. he was pretty upset when sephiroth won the Brolly vs Sephiroth thread II


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 23, 2009)

The lounge?


----------



## Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> The lounge?



Moviecodec.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Yeah wasn't it about Galactus not having as much busting power as Broly or some such bullshit?



It started with him claiming that Broly had a chance of beating Galactus. After everyone laughed at him, he quickly changed it who has the most busting power bullshit. Then he tried to argue the UN isn't a part of Galactus, even though the pannel was right in front of him. 



Phanteros said:


> you have to understand he's from the lounge. he was pretty upset when sephiroth won the Brolly vs Sephiroth thread II



Which is moronic on his part. Anyone with a drop of intellect knows that Brolly would destroy Sephiroth. Why get upset because some idiots and fanboys say otherwise?


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It started with him claiming that Broly had a chance of beating Galactus. After everyone laughed at him, he quickly changed it who has the most busting power bullshit. Then he tried to argue the UN isn't a part of Galactus, even though the pannel was right in front of him.



Oh right, I remember. If I recall correctly I actually posted the scan of the UN being a part of Galactus.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I had a huge argument with him a few pages back in this very thread.


You make it sounds like that makes him notable enough to be in the wiki...

I see Mike made his profile. If he thinks he should be in it, I have no objections.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2009)

138 deleted messages.

Topic closed, if you have a problem with a person on the board bring it up to them in PM, or to a mod in the staff conference room.  Do NOT derail a random thread with it.

No response is needed to this post, I expect the next post (and indeed the next 100 posts) in this thread to be talking about the Wiki and its organization.

I _should_ ban everyone involved in this, I will ban further continuation.  Consider yourself warned.

I'm leaving this locked for the next 30 minutes or so to make sure we're all done and on the same page.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Alright so things got a bit out of hand. 

Anyhow members should know that Endless Mike, TWF, and Aldric are OBD wiki Admin. 

I know that not to many members feel vary comfortable with my choices. The idea behind my choice where active members willing to add and manage as much as they can. And preferably those who think out of the box. 

But if it continues to be a problem, I am going to place a vote or a poll in who should be nominated and who should be stripped. As of now, I don’t feel de modding no one. Its just an idea. 


Cheers OBD wiki Super Admin Extraordinaire - Id


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2009)

Updated the OBD Time Line to include this momentous day .


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Updated the OBD Time Line to include this momentous day .


Its in the making 
Iron Man vs Sora


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 24, 2009)

It seems my post was deleted By mistake In that whole mess of deletions, so Ill post it again..... 

Thanks for accepting my request to Join EM. I all ready started to edit and add some pages for Negima, and have made my own member page. Ill start adding some more series that I have read when I have some free time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

What the fuck? I have a pic of a post in the wiki but I don't even have a profile yet? I feel so unloved...


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh my shit, What have I done!!

I have gotten TWF banned, created a shitstorm of epic lulz, AND made a spot on the OBD timeline...

I am supposed to feel  or :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Its in the making
> Link removed



Just awesome . A day that shall live in infamy.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2009)

If only TWF would leave the facts on instead of reverting all the time 

BTW, anyone needs anything modly done with the wiki (changing titles, removing pages, being allowed in the wiki) and Mike isn't around, you can ask me now too.

Id gave me organizer status so I can help.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Alright so things got a bit out of hand.
> 
> Anyhow members should know that Endless Mike, TWF, and Aldric are OBD wiki Admin.
> 
> ...



You might not feel like it, but you messed up with your choices so deal with it.
Someone whos locked out half a dozen pages due to not wanting people to edit bits into them.
When you fuckup in the OBD, you can't hide it.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> You might not feel like it, but you messed up with your choices so deal with it.
> Someone whos locked out half a dozen pages due to not wanting people to edit bits into them.
> When you fuckup in the OBD, you can't hide it.



I will keep your kind words in mind.

Cheers OBD wiki Super Admin Extraordinaire - Id


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry if i came accross over hostile


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't mind people editing profiles to add fuck up tidbits into them.

I do dislike people vandalising profiles because of butthurt.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Sorry if i came accross over hostile



I just don't really care.

Cheers OBD wiki Super Admin Extraordinaire - Id


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 24, 2009)

Id said:


> I just don't really care.
> 
> Cheers OBD wiki Super Admin Extraordinaire - Id



If thats the case, then transfer ownership to Endless Mike. I might not get on with him but hes put alot of effort into the wiki.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> If thats the case, then transfer ownership to Endless Mike. I might not get on with him but hes put alot of effort into the wiki.



I did. Unless you want me to remove myself from organizer list?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> If thats the case, then transfer ownership to Endless Mike. I might not get on with him but hes put alot of effort into the wiki.



I thought EM said somewhere that he did recieve root organiser control by Id.
I think during an edit war with TWF.


----------



## Knight (Jun 24, 2009)

i sure wish to join this wiki so i can make a Steel and Samus profile.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

All I know is that, I pmed EM. And asked him if he could over look the project for me, and granted him Organizer privileges.

At the time, I was overwhelmed with real life shiz, plus helping out Spy with secret OTP shiz.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 24, 2009)

So did Oboro get accepted?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 24, 2009)

How bad was it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Bad but I managed to post it in this thread rather than the Convo so we will continue this talk here.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 24, 2009)

Id make me an admin


----------



## Havoc (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol what friends?

And you never pm me.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Lol what friends?
> 
> And you never pm me.



You deserted me in the OBD/Blender war. You are to Deadpool what I am to Cable

Word


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> So did Oboro get accepted?




I was accepted. I allready added a series and added and fixed several pages.


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright I have two ideas. 

First, The Will of the OBD. I will take care of that. But that’s when members donated massive amounts of rep/post count towards CBG.

Second, Tournaments. We have had some really good breakthroughs though largely overwhelmed by retarded moments….especially during prep plans and flat out rule violations. Tournaments really bring out the worst of us.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2009)

Clash of egos in the OBD.

BTW Id, why is ScreenXSurfer (whoever he is) an organiser? Not that I'm critisizing but I don't know who he is. And didn't you remove some organisers yesterday? I could have sworn you removed Swaijo...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 25, 2009)

Id said:


> the OBD/Blender war.



That was a pile of fail from what I remembered


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Clash of egos in the OBD.
> 
> BTW Id, why is ScreenXSurfer (whoever he is) an organiser? Not that I'm critisizing but I don't know who he is. And didn't you remove some organisers yesterday? I could have sworn you removed Swaijo...



I did not entitle ScreenXSurfer. And I did remove Swaijo and co. Some one else is adding them to the organizer's list.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll help out more if I get promoted


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I started this whole fiasco due to me attracting TWF here, then he got into a fight with Zetta and shit.

Am I going to be punished?


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> I think I started this whole fiasco due to me attracting TWF here, then he got into a fight with Zetta and shit.
> 
> Am I going to be punished?



You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> I think I started this whole fiasco due to me attracting TWF here, then he got into a fight with Zetta and shit.
> 
> Am I going to be punished?



Considering 4 people got banned yesterday and you weren't, that should tip you off.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait, who was banned aside from hadomaru or w/e, TWF and CD?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Wait, who was banned aside from hadomaru or w/e, TWF and CD?



Banhammer got banned for a couple hours apparently.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Wait, who was banned aside from hadomaru or w/e, TWF and CD?



Hadomaru
TWF
CD
Banhammer

I think Banhammer talked his way out of it or something because he was back later.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hadomaru
> TWF
> CD
> Banhammer
> ...



He must have, he was only banned for a few hours at the most.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow. Magellan should be the one to get blamed. He  is basicly the one who started all that. Damn Teenagers.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 25, 2009)

Jinbea, how old are you?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 25, 2009)

14. It was supposed to be a joke. But failed.  Oh well. Still Magellan started this basicly.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 25, 2009)

Jinibea said:


> Wow. Magellan should be the one to get blamed. He  is basicly the one who started all that. Damn Teenagers.



Were the same age.Lol. And I didn't mean to start anything. It was a freakin debate. My god.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2009)

God damn, I leave for two days, and this is what I return to.

So TWF got banned for a couple of weeks? I say good ridance.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow. I don't think anyone likes TWF outside of the DSPV.



And for good reason. 

Anyway, my guess is that Mike will have to settle the dispute between Zetta and TWF on the wiki, since they're in a tug-of-war over the "TWF raged" page.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 25, 2009)

Meh I only like TWF's set.

I really don't know much about the guy but I don't really care. From what I've seen he rages too much so good riddance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys, can we move on please?  We're getting pretty far aside from the topic at hand.  What happened seems pretty well documented.  Who likes whom doesn't seem like an appropriate topic here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, looks like I missed a major shitstorm.

Anyway, I would say TWF should be demoted to a regular wiki member. He is not really suited to be an organizer, as shown by this and other incidents. However I don't think we should ban him entirely.

Also, having a page on the wiki and actually be an editor are different things. Normally I won't let you be an editor in the wiki unless you have established yourself as a relatively unbiased debater and are well-known in the OBD, having been around at least a couple of months.

People who just signed up recently to the forums can get articles, if they do something notable enough, like Trogdor's Galactus thing.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What the fuck? I have a pic of a post in the wiki but I don't even have a profile yet? I feel so unloved...



Make your own profile. There is no stigma against it.



Id said:


> All I know is that, I pmed EM. And asked him if he could over look the project for me, and granted him Organizer privileges.
> 
> At the time, I was overwhelmed with real life shiz, plus helping out Spy with secret OTP shiz.



I told TWF that you made me an admin just to try to scare him off, actually.

Anyway, I support Zetta and Aldric as organizers, I also think Aokiji would make a good organizer if he wants to be one.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, I support Zetta and Aldric as organizers, I also think Aokiji would make a good organizer if he wants to be one.


----------



## Monna (Jun 26, 2009)

Added a character profile for Krillin.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Make your own profile. There is no stigma against it.



Gig started one for me. I may tweak it later.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I also think Aokiji would make a good organizer if he wants to be one.



I think so too.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, I would say TWF should be demoted to a regular wiki member. He is not really suited to be an organizer, as shown by this and other incidents. However I don't think we should ban him entirely.



I agree. **


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

Loluchiha

The only people with organiser powers as of now are Id, Mike, Spy_Smasher and myself.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah. Feels like the final victory has been reached.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

Someone called Deathsaurer joined.

Someone needs to confirm if it's the real one for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 26, 2009)

Who the hell do you think it is?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone want to clue me in on how I can make a page? I want to make one for Allen Walker and Cross Marian


----------



## Magellan (Jun 26, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Anyone want to clue me in on how I can make a page? I want to make one for Allen Walker and Cross Marian



Do you have an account?  If you do just join the wiki. Then just create a new page. Then if your an editor edit it in. Or someone will edit it in for you. 

Least thats what I  do.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes I do and I'm a member already


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Who the hell do you think it is?



What stops Roxxas from creating an account called Deathsaurer and impersonating you?

Is it you? Yay or nay?



~Avant~ said:


> Yes I do and I'm a member already


You press the New Page button at the left side.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah I know that but then it asks me for the page name. Do I have to use some type of coding, like HTML?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> yeah I know that but then it asks me for the page name. Do I have to use some type of coding, like HTML?



No, you have to name the page.

Say you want to make  a page called Zetta is a massive cockmuncher, that's what you write.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh that simple?

Then after I make it, how do I add to the Character list page?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Oh that simple?
> 
> Then after I make it, how do I add to the Character list page?



You go to the page, press edit, add the character, press the link button at the top and type it.

It's pretty intuitive.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn I feel like a noob.

Too bad I gotta go to work now. (Fucking 9 hour shift)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What stops Roxxas from creating an account called Deathsaurer and impersonating you?
> 
> Is it you? Yay or nay?



If it was someone impersonating me I'd be making a fuss about it. Roxxas wubs you anyways.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> If it was someone impersonating me I'd be making a fuss about it. Roxxas wubs you anyways.



Oh I know 

Anyway, I approved you.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know what has been going on for the past few days since the internet contact at my beach house was very limited. Since I'm home now, I made a page for the sonic series.

Enjoy and be free to edit it.

induced pluripotent stem cells


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, no offense Hellspawn, but you seriously need to work on your grammar.  At least proofread once yourself to eliminate type-os.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 27, 2009)

I do but I will admit that I made that last page rather fast though. Thanks for the edits on the sonic page though. 

I made a page for Nappa BTW and be free to edit it.

link


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

Making profiles is something i really would enjoy doing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Making profiles is something i really would enjoy doing.



I bet. Any names in particular?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I bet. Any names in particular?



Sonic the hedehog? Kain?
or are you asking for something else.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

No just that.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 27, 2009)

We need guys from D.Gray-man as well as more guys from bleach(Kenpachi, Noitra, Grimmjow, others).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

so again i ask: how do you join


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> so again i ask: how do you join



Press Alt+F4 Or make an account and press the join wiki button


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Press Alt+F4 Or make an account and press the join wiki button


already tried that


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> already tried that



Then Mike has to approve you then


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

I see . thank you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I see . thank you.



Just because he has to look at your request though, doesn't mean he won't reject it, as you really don't have anybody to vouch for you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Press Alt+F4 Or make an account and press the join wiki button


 
​


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Just because he has to look at your request though, doesn't mean he won't reject it, as you really don't have anybody to vouch for you.



i know. i was just thanking you for your civility.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2009)

I plan on making a page for Prototype in a few days after i complete the game if someone doesn't make it before then. 

I'll probably also make a character page for Alex Mercer.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadomaru, you are way too new and you are known for a bit of....eh, how shall we say this - n00bish behavior. Stick around for a few months and ask again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

If you want to override Edit anything in the wiki, you could just press Ctr W


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 28, 2009)

Seyta requested to join, he needs to post here first.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Hadomaru, you are way too new and you are known for a bit of....eh, how shall we say this - n00bish behavior. Stick around for a few months and ask again.


ok.
(rrg, ten characters)


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 28, 2009)

It's obvious that a planetbuster is above a continent destroyer, but even still many aren't aware of how big a jump this is, and what's more we use vague terms on the lower level, like building buster, mountain buster, or island buster. 

These need to be a little more refined as to what they mean. Can we have a general terms page on destructive capacity or something like that?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 28, 2009)

Seyta's a good poster. He should be allowed in.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I plan on making a page for Prototype in a few days after i complete the game if someone doesn't make it before then.
> 
> I'll probably also make a character page for Alex Mercer.


You know if anythign special happens for completing the missions or  the web?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 28, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> but even still many aren't aware of how big a jump this is



How can it not be obvious we're talking orders of magnitude here? Then again, I don't know why I expect common sense.


----------



## Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

I sent my request to join.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Isn't it better if you are requested to join?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 28, 2009)

Phanteros requested to join. Anyone feel like vouching for him?


----------



## Magellan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmm Id vouch for him. He is pretty good poster.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> How can it not be obvious we're talking orders of magnitude here? Then again, I don't know why I expect common sense.



Some tend to think linearly.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll vouch for Phanteros, he seems knowledgable on both video games and comics.

I'm thinking of signing up but I'm not sure, I'm not good with stuff like this. If I do, I could get some Kingdom Hearts & DMC character profiles up.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I'll vouch for Phanteros, he seems knowledgable on both video games and comics.
> 
> I'm thinking of signing up but I'm not sure, I'm not good with stuff like this. If I do, I could get some Kingdom Hearts & DMC character profiles up.



You might want to  post here more and make a name for yourself. Then make an account and request to join. Because if you request now you will prbly be denied.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> You might want to  post here more and make a name for yourself. Then make an account and request to join. Because if you request now you will prbly be denied.



Sounds good.


----------



## lambda (Jun 28, 2009)

It seems I've been booted out of the wiki.

Ah well, I'll just ask here instead. Wouldn't calling Nappa a city buster be the same as calling a nuke a wet firecracker?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 28, 2009)

lambda said:


> It seems I've been booted out of the wiki.
> 
> Ah well, I'll just ask here instead. Wouldn't calling Nappa a city buster be the same as calling a nuke a wet firecracker?



You have?

Request to rejoin and I'll let you in.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 28, 2009)

lambda said:


> It seems I've been booted out of the wiki.
> 
> Ah well, I'll just ask here instead. Wouldn't calling Nappa a city buster be the same as calling a nuke a wet firecracker?




Yes. When he busted that city it was a casual feat.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I plan on making a page for Prototype in a few days after i complete the game if someone doesn't make it before then.
> 
> I'll probably also make a character page for Alex Mercer.



Beat you to it bro.

Yallfags


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Phanteros requested to join. Anyone feel like vouching for him?



Phanteros does not debate much, but he is a pretty knowledgable poster on video games at the very least and is un-biased in his opinions from what I have seen here and on KMC. I vouch for him.


----------



## lambda (Jun 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You have?
> 
> Request to rejoin and I'll let you in.


Thanks, but I got my access back right after I registered again. Weird.



Genyosai said:


> Yes. When he busted that city it was a casual feat.


Maybe I'm wrong but it always looked to be a lot more than a city to me.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 28, 2009)

That's because it was.

No city is that large.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 28, 2009)

The light from the explosion looks to cover the size of a large country/small continent, though it's hard to say what the actual radius is. Still way above a city buster. An ICBM is a city buster.


----------



## Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

is this anime Nappa?


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 28, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> is this anime Nappa?



Manga Nappa. Anime Nappa seems weaker because we actually see the crater and it only spans the size of the city, whereas in the manga we see an explosion from space, and then the scorched ground wiped clean around them. Vegeta and Nappa then fly off to fight.

At least I think we don't see the crater in the manga. In the anime, there was a news report thing.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the manga in front of me right now, it is just scorched land in all directions.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2009)

JTExecutor said:


> Whoever this is
> 
> Toguro beats Kuma but can't beat Nightmare Luffy?


 
Why was it even considered a win? Some said Kuma, some said Toguro. The thread wasn't even concluded


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 29, 2009)

Seyta still needs to post here to confirm it's him. Also the explosion in space shown by Nappa was exaggerated, we later see a news report that says that they have lost contact with several cities and suspect an earthquake.

Something similar happens in the Frieza saga, we see the explosion of the Spirit Bomb cover a huge area from space but the actual crater and extent of the destruction isn't very big.

I say multi-city/small country buster should be stated for Nappa.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 29, 2009)

What would you rank the Ultimate Death Saurer as? I'm going to make a page for it later. Also, made a page for the Asgard from Stargate.
If you want to use this link


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Seyta's a good poster. He should be allowed in.


Seconding this. IIRC Seyta has made a few Respect threads so he know what he's doing.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think there was any doubt for Seyta. I would have vouched for him regardless.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 30, 2009)

We need more characters in the wiki for Soul Eater and Ranma 1/2


----------



## Zetta (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing stops you from making them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2009)

Everyone hre knows I love the Pokemon anime but an error is an error.


Ash's Charizard in the Johto League could barely lift Gary's Golem and failed to give it a Seismic oss because of its weight. Golem was said to be "about" a ton but official game stats give it around 600 lbs. and nothing to contradict that in the anime. So..he is not Class 100.

Unless there's a feat I'm unaware of.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 30, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Everyone hre knows I love the Pokemon anime but an error is an error.
> 
> 
> Ash's Charizard in the Johto League could barely lift Gary's Golem and failed to give it a Seismic oss because of its weight. Golem was said to be "about" a ton but official game stats give it around 600 lbs. and nothing to contradict that in the anime. So..he is not Class 100.
> ...



Their weights don't make any sort of sense. How does Onyx, a 22 foot long rock snake weigh less than 600 pounds? No logical way what-so-ever. Dialga is the size of an elephant yet weighs only about 900 pounds. Did I mention he is a dual type with steel as his second attribute? I don't get class 100 though... And why the hell is Arceus near-omnipotent? Considering he makes stuff from his body he should be much weaker now. Stick a disclaimer on him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 30, 2009)

I made a profile for Deathdaurer. Be free to edit it.

Link removed


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuck you! That page had my name on it. Literally.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 30, 2009)

You can always edit and make some zoids profiles. I only seen the first two series and I have not seen the 3rd one that cameout in 2006.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 30, 2009)

There are actually 5 series. Made some tweaks including adding the Ultimate Deathsaurer to the page.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2009)

Didn't the DS' particle beam split up into like 8 bits of energy and each burst could vape a city? We saw the effects from space IIRC.
So the full thing should be way way uber.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 30, 2009)

15. I added it in.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm making page for Raizen but I need help with his destructive capacity. What level would be at since I don't recall him doing much really.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I'm making page for Raizen but I need help with his destructive capacity. What level would be at since I don't recall him doing much really.



We really don't know enough about him. I would advise against making profiles for characters whose power is mostly implied, and have no real feats to their name.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 1, 2009)

Shouldn't Deathsaurer be around small country level?

And planetary threat not planet buster by powerscaling considering that it was about to wipe out everyone in planet Zi.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 1, 2009)

That be under the Life-Wiper category then I guess.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 1, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Shouldn't Deathsaurer be around small country level?
> 
> And planetary threat not planet buster by powerscaling considering that it was about to wipe out everyone in planet Zi.



I added the Ultimate Deathsaurer and mentioned small country. Also meant to add life wiper and plum forgot... Done now!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 2, 2009)

I changed the particle cannon to particle beam since that's what always mentioned in CC/GF. I only remembered it being changed into particle cannon in New Century 0 and the latter Zoids series but it's still the same thing I guess.

Also doesn't the DS has the power to control people's minds?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 2, 2009)

They called it a Charged Particle Gun in CC/GF.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3dRlVZWwEA[/YOUTUBE]
Cannon sounds more accurate TBH but I don't think it really matters. It's really just a giant particle accelerator that fires a proton stream. And it was stated to possess people with it's aura but I think that requires contact.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 2, 2009)

Wierd...I can remember Dr. D calling it a beam...


Lol, Zoids eps were finally uploaded in youtube. I hope TBS won't delete it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 2, 2009)

They did both. Near the end it was just beam. And yeah, all 5 4 series. FUZORS DOES NOT EXIST!!!!!!


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 2, 2009)

I made a Unicron Profile. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 2, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They did both. Near the end it was just beam. And yeah, all 5 4 series. FUZORS DOES NOT EXIST!!!!!!


I added Ambient's regeneration ability.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess I should post here when I make new pages? Well better late then never. 

I made a Alive-the Final Evolution page and a Black Cat page I also added characters for the series I added, so If anyone feels that one of my pages are missing somthing or are incorrect, feel free to edit it.


I also some people who don't have a membership to the OBD member list.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a Unicron Profile. Be free to edit it.
> 
> The Raikage


Why did you add apocalimon to his victories? seems to me that it was a draw.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 4, 2009)

I give Super 17 his own page. Be free to edit it.

DC KING


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 4, 2009)

Does it have to be popular universes? I'd like to introduce and profile some more obscure manga like Blaster Knuckle.

I also feel that we need more b horror movie characters in there. I would love to do a Jack Frost profile.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 4, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Does it have to be popular universes? I'd like to introduce and profile some more obscure manga like Blaster Knuckle.
> 
> I also feel that we need more b horror movie characters in there. I would love to do a Jack Frost profile.


I think as long as the profiles are accurate no one minds.

I mean I was planning on putting some Messiah-sama people on there.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 5, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I think as long as the profiles are accurate no one minds.
> 
> I mean I was planning on putting some Messiah-sama people on there.




You mean Watashi no Messiah-sama? Ill help if you want. Now that I think about it, that universe has some hax attacks and techniques .


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 5, 2009)

Got around to making an Alex Mercer page. Edit if anything is misleading or inaccurate.

Because I am OFFICIALLY an uncle!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2009)

New fawkin page.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> You mean Watashi no Messiah-sama? Ill help if you want. Now that I think about it, that universe has some hax attacks and techniques .


That would be awesome. My main problem is I'm not sure as to what speed they're at. Actually overall I'm sure about the strength level, they just have tons of hax.


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

so am in the wiki?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jul 5, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> That would be awesome. My main problem is I'm not sure as to what speed they're at. Actually overall I'm sure about the strength level, they just have tons of hax.



Speed is really difficult to quantify. I mean there are a couple of very clear speed feats, for example when he lost the lightning lord power and was unable to see the fight going on around him even though the two fighters were only about mid tier.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm talking about. I don't think I could sit and reread it looking for possible speed feats.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Well i created a Character Profile for Master Chief. Kind of shocked that there wasn't one already. Feel free to edit.

Me beating Kairi in PotF 

Added Moviecodec ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) infestation to the OBD time line.


----------



## JTExecutor (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to see Umineko in the OBD wikispaces.  Can't wait to see some character profiles.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

Notability is irrelevant, the only requirement for a fiction or character to have an article is that said fiction/character either has been used or could potentially be used in the OBD (for example, verses or characters with no real fighting abilities generally shouldn't be listed)


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2009)

So anybody who can fight of street level and above is game.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> So anybody who can fight of street level and above is game.



Pretty much. It doesn't even technically have to be a fighting manga.

Harima Kenji from School Rumble for instance is easily a super human while School Rumble is romantic manga.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 6, 2009)

Sharingan=Pre-cog.........is that relevant? O and Zetta..I was about to ask you about the Power Six and what should be in order.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

The power 6?

Don't ask me. I don't read DGM or HxH.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 6, 2009)

Who do you think is a good person to ask then?

P.S I know its off topic but it'll be over soon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

To my memory Sharingan only allows the user to predict movements, and even then there's a limit. Also it appears to rely entirely on the skill of the user at predicting and the fact that they have to actually be looking at the enemy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone should write a wiki article on the MvC invasion. Since I wasn't here for most of it, someone else should make the page. Add it to the major OBD events and the timeline.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone should write a wiki article on the MvC invasion. Since I wasn't here for most of it, someone else should make the page. Add it to the major OBD events and the timeline.



I already added it to the timeline early this morning. If no one else is up to it i'll archive some of the good posts and upload them to the wiki.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2009)

There was an invasion? Lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Red said:


> There was an invasion? Lol.



I'd actually call it an incursion really, as it was only a couple people.

A full-scale invasion would mean, we'd have every troll and utter retard Moviecodec has to offer come to to the board.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Dear god can you imagine a full-scale invasion here? It would be chaos.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2009)

Smashboards needs to invade.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

I have requested to join ze wiki under SPAngel...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2009)

Red said:


> There was an invasion? Lol.


Apparently.



Senior Partner said:


> I have requested to join ze wiki under SPAngel...


Usual procedure. Anyone willing to vouch?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Good god!, Boo along with Morrison and over 500 were hilarious. There was that one good guy ChibiKuja, he seemed WAY better than them. This was almost as bad as Niku and his Itachi wanking.

They gave DB fans like me a bad name.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

They make me ashamed to like DB  Moses is the worst though... by far.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

why am i listed with the trolls on OBD wiki?


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> why am i listed with the trolls on OBD wiki?


I'd assume mainly due to the fact that you repeatedly overhype Tenchi


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'd assume mainly due to the fact that you repeatedly overhype Tenchi


on one thread?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2009)

You can use history to check who added you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone should write a wiki article on the MvC invasion. Since I wasn't here for most of it, someone else should make the page. Add it to the major OBD events and the timeline.


 
Two members and one making dupe accounts isn't much of an invasion 



KingOfShippers said:


> I'd actually call it an incursion really, as it was only a couple people.
> 
> A full-scale invasion would mean, we'd have every troll and utter retard Moviecodec has to offer come to to the board.


 
I'd lul. You're get more than just the trolls


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Moses is crying at the lounge about our intelligence


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Butthurt

10char


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses is crying at the lounge about our intelligence



Talk about this in the convo thread. Not here. Also, add a link.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Im just lurking here 

And I ain't regular enough to even post here much less join and edit the wiki 
But I had to request something, character profiles fo Yu Yu Hakusho characters ? Like Hiei, Kurama and Kuwabara.

That would be really nice


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 7, 2009)

I would make some, but it has been too long since I read the manga to get everything accurate and I am not motivated enough to reread the manga.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

The site really needs some sonic profiles too, as well as samus aran.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 7, 2009)

Sonic I can do.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

The comics have some really broken characters, Chaos control is just ridiculous there.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 7, 2009)

I do not know about the comics, only games.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll start archiving the more lulzy posts from the Mags vs Goku thread and the Vegeta vs Xavier thread and upload them to the Wiki.

Edit: Here it is.

Section Eight


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 7, 2009)

I added some more character profiles to the Getbackers Page. My friend made character profiles for pretty much every strong character, so Ill add some more later.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Nice, first history event in OBD that I was part of...
> 
> Anyways Platinum, do you have enough knowledge on Yu Yu Hakusho to make character profiles ?
> 
> If so please do when you have spare time



I do. But im bad at making pages. So if anyone wants to make the pages I can tell you speed power etc.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I do. But im bad at making pages. So if anyone wants to make the pages I can tell you speed power etc.


Since I'm not sure as to all the info on YYH I might have to ask you or others to fill me in on some things when I eventually get to the pages tomorrow.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok. Thats find. Thought there destructive powers on  end of series are  powerscalled. Since most are S class demons at the end of series.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would do Sonic profiles but I have stop playing Sonic games since Screet Rings which was awful. I can do Mario since seeing how powerful the Mario series got since SMG with Bowser tanking a small super nova, a supermassive black hole that suck up a whole galaxie. Not to mention in Super Paper Mario that Count Bleck with Chaos Heart was going to destroy the whole Mutiverse.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know mario verse packed so much power.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 7, 2009)

It doesn't. Not some of those feats anyway.

Bowser falling in a round ball of fire that was 100 meters long at best does not equal tanking a supernova, considering the fact that the friggin thing could not even melt rock and it was hollow.

When did Bowser tank the black hole?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did a page on MAU and be free to edit it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Lmao I like how you mofo's gave me my own rank as "The Absolute Bottom of the Top Tier" in the OBD debators section


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Lmao I like how you mofo's gave me my own rank as "The Absolute Bottom of the Top Tier" in the OBD debators section



They put me in a freakin Low tier.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol that sucks.

Oh well, top tier, is still top-tier.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Lol that sucks.
> 
> Oh well, top tier, is still top-tier.



Only Endless Mike and Comic Book Guy are top tier. Aldrich was freakin piss to be High tier with Zetta.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol I can only imagine, him and TWF as well


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Lol I can only imagine, him and TWF as well



Lol. TWF. He should be back anyday now. Been wanting to debate him for some time again.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually I wouldnt be surprised if TWF edit the whole thing, him being an admin in the wiki's and all


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Actually I wouldnt be surprised if TWF edit the whole thing, him being an admin in the wiki's and all



I think he got depowered and became a regular member since his little incendent.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, TWF is no longer an admin on the wiki. And that Debate Tier thread was just a bunch of nonsense anyway. Fun nonsense, but still nonsense.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 8, 2009)

* Sneaks in, grabs sandwich and leaves.*


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 8, 2009)

_Well I haven't completed the series yet (currently watching the Dark Tournament, around ep 40)_
_but I though I can help with a profile page, although I don't know how the profile page works in the first place. _

_The question marks indicate that I don't know them and I just estimated after seeing Yusuke's profile. Such as that I estimated he must be Class 100 as well, but I could be wrong._


*Name:* Kazuma Kuwabara
*Origin:* Yu Yu Hakusho
*Gender:* Male
*Classification:* Human *(?)*
*Age:* 18 at the end of the manga *(?)*
*Powers and abilities:* Super strength, super speed, flight, ability to create spirit swords using his reiki
*Weaknesses:* Not very intelligent outside of battle
*Destructive capacity:* Small City level *(?)*
*Speed:* Hypersonic *(?)*
*Durability:* Small City level *(?)*
*Strength:* 100+ tons (punches through mountains, send dozens of people flying kilometers away with casual punches) *(?)*
*Standard Equipment:* No notable equipment
*Intelligence:* *(?)* Kinda dumb ?

*Notable attacks/techniques:*

- Rei Ken: Spirit Sword, creates a powerful sword made of pure spirit energy that Kuwabara is able to extend at will. Also later learns to create one sword in each hands. 

- Jigen To: Dimension Sword, a sword that allows Kuwabara to slice through dimensional walls and open portals to other areas.


_This probably is not very helpful but if you want I can make something like this for Hiei and Kurama too. But I will just wait for command, till then I will try to finish the anime._

_By the way, is the Anime generally canon ?_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

The anime has filler if I recall. So like Bleach,Naruto and DB it's merely an adaptation. The manga holds more weight.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 8, 2009)

Someone removed me from the Wiki, please re authorise my account (Mad_titan) or provide a reason why you finger slipped.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Someone should add "Bleach characters being faster then Gotenks"  on the MVC wank claims.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> _Well I haven't completed the series yet (currently watching the Dark Tournament, around ep 40)_
> _but I though I can help with a profile page, although I don't know how the profile page works in the first place. _
> 
> _The question marks indicate that I don't know them and I just estimated after seeing Yusuke's profile. Such as that I estimated he must be Class 100 as well, but I could be wrong._
> ...





Zero Requiem said:


> Someone should add "Bleach characters being faster then Gotenks"  on the MVC wank claims.


Wow.
Ace-Your doings feats from the Anime? You better check with us before you make pages. Cause most of those feats are filler.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 8, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Wow.
> Ace-Your doings feats from the Anime? You better check with us before you make pages. Cause most of those feats are filler.


I didn't see much wrong with it. The YYH series is at end of DB/beginning of Z levels when it ends not to mention it was based off of the Yusuke page.

I'll make pages later for it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 8, 2009)

> When did Bowser tank the black hole?



I don't recall he did but at the end of the game a black hole was made that suck up the rest of the galaxy when all of the Rosalina's Lumas sacrifice themselves in the process. The Mario canon is rather confusing seeing their is so many versions and remakes of the same games. I'm not sure if Paper Mario is canon or not. 

I have plans to a Ratchet & Clank page soon.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I didn't see much wrong with it. The YYH series is at end of DB/beginning of Z levels when it ends not to mention it was based off of the Yusuke page.
> 
> I'll make pages later for it.



True I just dont want over estimates, Hiei in the DT had feats close to S class demon in the Anime.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Kuwabara is hypersonic? 

And how are most of his feats filler? There's little to no filler in the anime at all, outside of hyperbolic statements and whatnot.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kuwabara is hypersonic?
> 
> And how are most of his feats filler? There's little to no filler in the anime at all, outside of hyperbolic statements and whatnot.



Who Hiei's? Well in the anime version of the Dark tournament. Hiei Dragon of the Darkness Flame was shaking the entire Island and destroying most of a huge mountain. While in the manga he only destroyed half the stadium.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm mainly going with Kuwabara's feats. Hiei shaking the island is filler only. He didn't destroy half of the staduim either. He just left a huge hole in the ceiling, outside of flying throughout the stadium.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Kuwabara was A-rank by end of series so hypersonic even if just barely is believable.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't see how since he has not displayed any feats of speed at all within the manga. And where was it shown that Kuwabara was akin to that of an A-Class Demon?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

His battle with Sensui, everyone gets a power up due to Yusuke's death.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Which doesn't explain as to how Kuwabara was at the level of an A-Class Demon. From what was shown, Sensui was only referring to Kurama and Hiei. 
NO!​Link removed


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 8, 2009)

I made a page for Violator and be free to edit it.

in this thread


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 8, 2009)

Yusuke and Kuwabara were effortlessly dodging gunshots from some of the hired thugs when they were going to rescue the ice bitch from Toguro and that fat ugly guy.

Also, as for Bowser and the black hole, to my knowledge Bowser was not there when it happened, neither was Mario who was transported to that one chick, Rosalina I think her name is. And if Bowser did get sucked in by the black hole...It is simple PIS really, I mean, this is the same guy who has actually been killed by falling in lava lol.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

I made a Page for Raziel


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 8, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Wow.
> Ace-Your doings feats from the Anime? You better check with us before you make pages. Cause most of those feats are filler.


 
But as I said before, I ain't even a member 

This was made by me here just to help, I can't create anything on the wiki... so don't worry

I just thought maybe one of you guys can copy and paste it and then edit the wrong bits urself ... that is if it works like that on the wiki... I dont know 

Oh and I haven't even finished the DT yet, so of course the profile is not 100% reliable... I just read Kuwabara's profile from the wikipedia and then tried to convert it into OBD wiki format


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

shouldn't there be a 1st Holy shonen Trinity(Dragon Ball, Yu Yu Haksho, Saint Seiya) before the 2nd Holy Shonen Trinity(Naruto, Bleach, One Piece)? if so can i make a page on it?


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

The fact that i don't have a page should be the #1 priority really


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know what to say about you


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know what to say about you


Start with "The best" and work your way up from there


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know what to say about you



^This right here


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> shouldn't there be a 1st Holy shonen Trinity(Dragon Ball, Yu Yu Haksho, Saint Seiya) before the 2nd Holy Shonen Trinity(Naruto, Bleach, One Piece)? if so can i make a page on it?



The HST or Big Three are an internet related thing. There can be no previous HST or Big Three . We now have the power 6 instead as well(HST,KHR,HXH and DGM).



> I don't know what to say about you



Is a major Saint Seiya fan like me,Id,TWF,Charcan and DLD(I'm forgetting some of the others) and enjoys annoying Danchu. Also an aquarius born on 5th Feb.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone feel up to creating a page for the Haloverse? If not i'll make one tomorrow or tonight. A lot of it will probably have to be rewritten once the novels about the Forerunners come out...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> shouldn't there be a 1st Holy shonen Trinity(Dragon Ball, Yu Yu Haksho, Saint Seiya) before the 2nd Holy Shonen Trinity(Naruto, Bleach, One Piece)? if so can i make a page on it?



That wasn't the first nor was the latter the second


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm shocked no one's made a page about Sengoku Basara's Oda Nobunaga. I think I'll make it now.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 10, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'm shocked no one's made a page about Sengoku Basara's Oda Nobunaga. I think I'll make it now.



I was gonna make it tomorrow, but feel fre to  make it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was bored and I made a page for MaloMyotismon. Be free to edit it.

Naruto ShippuuCut 24!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 10, 2009)

Made a profile for Mayuri Kurotsuchi, edit if necessary.

2nd Click!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the debating tiers article is pointless and should be deleted.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think the debating tiers article is pointless and should be deleted.



I second this. It was fun, but it shouldn't have been taken seriously.


----------



## Gig (Jul 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think the debating tiers article is pointless and should be deleted.



So do I ...............

I was going to ask what was the point to it anyway


----------



## God Movement (Jul 11, 2009)

> Which doesn't explain as to how Kuwabara was at the level of an A-Class Demon. From what was shown, Sensui was only referring to Kurama and Hiei.
> and Lee
> Link removed



I have some evidence that may prove Kuwabara is indeed A-class.

and Lee

Here you can see a group of B-class saying 'Plus, those four guys that just came through are packin' some serious power' the four people are Sensui, Hiei, Kurama and Kuwabara. B-class demons that think Kuwabara is strong must show that Kuwabara is at least A-class and if not here then here he certainly must be.

and Lee

Koenma states that they got ever stronger.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think the debating tiers article is pointless and should be deleted.


Maybe it can be recycled as an event for the timeline like the TWF rages article?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think it's notable enough for that


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2009)

Then we might as wel delete it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

I made a Ratchet & Clank page. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I have some evidence that may prove Kuwabara is indeed A-class.
> 
> CLEARLY alerted kisame to the incoming attack
> 
> ...


 
Which doesn't constitute to Kuwabara being at A - Class level. Arguable, yes. Either possibly B+ or A-.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

So what is Tao Pai Pai's speed going to be placed at, mach 14/28 whatever?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2009)

Place it at whatever you think is write and if someone disagrees, it'll be changed by them, etc...


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> So what is Tao Pai Pai's speed going to be placed at, mach 14/28 whatever?



Mach 14 has been properly determined for his pillar throw. Mach 28 is only a guess as to Tao's speed itself, and should be properly calced itself.

Should stay at Mach 14 for now, but Tao is obviously faster than his pillar, since he catches up to it to ride it. He does so within a very short distance, hence my guess of minimum to be twice as fast, but it's only a guess for now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2009)

Created a profile for the Halo universe. Feel free to edit. Halo is a hard universe to place power-wise since we have seen nothing of the high tiers. Once the Forerunner Novels come out I will re-edit it to include new info.

What if Sasuke likes Fat Women?

I may create individual pages for the UNSC, Covenant, and possibly the Forerunners down the line.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2009)

I made a profile for Gotenks. That pretty much covers all the top tiers from Dragon Ball.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah get rid of the debating tier.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Yeah get rid of the debating tier.



Just deleted it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 12, 2009)

I made a page for ZeedMillenniummon and be free to edit it.

What verses can Stop TTGL (Tengen Toppa Guren Lagan)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 12, 2009)

Some notes on editing the wiki:

- It's is a contraction for "it is". If you read your sentence and it doesn't make sense when you substitute "it is" for "it's", then lose the apostraphe. Its is the possessive.
- When making a character profile, it would be preferred if you name it "Character Profile - [Character Name]". You don't have to, but if you don't it can lead to confusion (for example, the Magellan profile is simply called Magellan, whereas the article for the user named Magellan is Magellan. The only difference is the period after it).
- When you make a character profile, you must link it both to the main page for the fiction said character is from, and to the main OBD character profile page. People always forget to do this for some reason.
- When adding items to lists in alphabetical order, keep them in alphabetical order. This really shouldn't be too hard.
- When listing powers and abilities, add links to any pages we have on those abilities. The list of power/ability pages can be found on the General OBD terms page.
- Always try your best to fill out all the categories in a character profile. If you don't know a character's speed for example, just put unknown. If there is nothing notable in the other section, put N/A (Not Applicable).


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 12, 2009)

I made a page linking from the moviecodec forums page for 

THEIR NEW WIKI!

As of July the 7th, moviecodec has had it's own wiki (see: here), and as you can see the motivation is: butthurt.

Will there be tears? Or are they our Romulan brothers waiting for reunification? Find out in the next episode!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

> King Boo is a user on MvC and likes to debate, talk, and do dat type of stuff. His brother is AgentTurtle and he is quite *intelligent*. He is not friends with everyone but doesn't have many enemies. Off site he plays Football and Wrestling and is very athletic and skilled, srsly. If you are kind to him he'll be kind to you in exception to 1 member who I will not mention for he is an attention whore and I do not want give him attention.
> 
> King Boo is a very active member and loves cats and wasps. *His favorite planet is a cactus*.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 12, 2009)

> Off site he plays Football and Wrestling and is very athletic and skilled, srsly.



...and has banged loads of beautiful women. srsly, you guys, srsly.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 12, 2009)

my profile needs lots of work


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


>



Furious man shoots  girlfriend after discovering she had once been a man

He actually wrote that about himself  



Yammy said:


> my profile needs lots of work


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 12, 2009)

He loves wasps? WASPS? WTF?


----------



## Yammy (Jul 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> BulletProof
> 
> He actually wrote that about himself
> 
> ...





Me?  I was going to ask you the same thing...but I guess an introduction is in order

I am the knowledgeable knave known for his keen killer instinct kept kuiet by his detractors though kunningly I kleverly kept klose to the kniche known as the OBD others might digress I am little obsessed though I won't kid as kiddishly as I kould about the kookiness of said observations but to go on and address the question that is inquired I am not a who but a what; a korrupted entity kropping up from the  kickassedness of various akkounts kollected into the thing you know today. I am the kindhearted knight known as Kisame but you may address me as King.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 12, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He loves wasps? WASPS? WTF?



Heh. I like ants.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Me?  I was going to ask you the same thing...but I guess an introduction is in order
> 
> I am the knowledgeable knave known for his keen killer instinct kept kuiet by his detractors though kunningly I kleverly kept klose to the kniche known as the OBD others might digress I am little obsessed though I won't kid as kiddishly as I kould about the kookiness of said observations but to go on and address the question that is inquired I am not a who but a what; a korrupted entity kropping up from the  kickassedness of various akkounts kollected into the thing you know today. I am the kindhearted knight known as Kisame but you may address me as King.



That alliteration doesn't work. At all.

Try doing it with a Z if you want a real challenge.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 12, 2009)

Zo zetta zlow


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Like I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> That alliteration doesn't work. At all.
> 
> Try doing it with a Z if you want a real challenge.



I am the lulz of the net
flame is my weapon and feats is my blood
I have pwned over a thousand noobs
unknown to fail
nor known to tards
have enjoyed the pleasure of owning many trolls
yet these hands will never touch any of them
So as I win, The Crimson King


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> I am the lulz of the net
> flame is my weapon and feats is my blood
> I have pwned over a thousand noobs
> unknown to fail
> ...



First that thread now this! I take it you've been playing Fate/Stay night the UBW route. Yes, Archer(Emiya) is indeed awesome as is his UBW.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 12, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> First that thread now this! I take it you've been playing Fate/Stay night the UBW route. Yes, Archer(Emiya) is indeed awesome as is his UBW.



Actually it was pure coincidence. I'm actually on Tsukihime right now since I finished F/SN already.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Actually it was pure coincidence. I'm actually on Tsukihime right now since I finished F/SN already.



Thats good too. After that I recommend this:

My access


----------



## Monna (Jul 12, 2009)

The Kara no Kyoukai movies are pretty damn good.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> I am the lulz of the net
> flame is my weapon and feats is my blood
> I have pwned over a thousand noobs
> unknown to fail
> ...



I am the scorch of my flame.
Solid is my argument, and logic is my blood
I have debunked over a thousand calcs.
Merciless to morons
Nor merciful to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
Withstood infractions to destroy many nublets.
Waiting for the perm.
I have no regrets, this is the only path.
My whole life was "So Zetta Sexy".

Emiya Shirou version


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2009)

You people are really corny.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 12, 2009)

I thinking about making a wiki for another forum I'm on.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Recca said:


> You people are really corny.



If you have nothing to contribute, kindly go away. Your thread derailment is frowned upon.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2009)

> If you have nothing to contribute, kindly go away. Your thread derailment is frowned upon.


Because this page is totally on topic .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I am the scorch of my flame.
> Solid is my argument, and logic is my blood
> I have debunked over a thousand calcs.
> Merciless to morons
> ...



Ahem 

*Spoiler*: __ 



_*TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES, 
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURLTLES
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES
HEROES IN A HALF SHELL
TURTLE POWER
STAND THE WORLD
MOST FIERCE FIGHTING TEENS
THEY'RE TURTLES IN A HALD SHELL AND THEY'RE GREEN

WHEN THE EVIL SHREDDER ATTACKS
THESE NINJA TURTLES
DONT CUT HIM NO SLACK
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES, 
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURLTLES
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES
(RAT GUY) TAUGHT TO BE NINJA TEENS
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES, 
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURLTLES
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES

HEROES IN A HALF SHELL

TURTLE POWER*_​




*waits for applause*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Recca said:


> Because this page is totally on topic .


Considering I'm one of the managers and the discussion started about who Yammy was, it's fair to say that your opinion on this matter is invalid.

Now go away.



Banhammer said:


> Ahem
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I am the scorch of my flame.
> Solid is my argument, and logic is my blood
> I have debunked over a thousand calcs.
> Merciless to morons
> ...



Have you seen the exam one?

the other Captains

Google seems to like it


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2009)

> Considering I'm one of the managers and the discussion started about who Yammy was, it's fair to say that your opinion on this matter is invalid.
> 
> Now go away.


You being manager ( Did they give you a badge or sticker for that position, I forgot to congratulate you) has nothing to do with whether this page is on topic or not.

Also why so hostile ''now go away'' ''who the fuck are you''. You know if you're going to be manager you really need to work on your people skills.


----------



## Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

Zero Requiem said:


> I thinking about making a wiki for another forum I'm on.



You should but you need dedication.


----------



## Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

Zetta, if I let you in you won't troll? because for the love of god don't troll.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2009)

Recca said:


> You being manager ( Did they give you a badge or sticker for that position, I forgot to congratulate you) has nothing to do with whether this page is on topic or not.
> 
> Also why so hostile ''now go away'' ''who the fuck are you''. You know if you're going to be manager you really need to work on your people skills.



Why so hostile? Is that a rhetoric question? 

Half my posts in the OBD are antagonistic. It's one of my endearing traits.



Phanteros said:


> Zetta, if I let you in you won't troll? because for the love of god don't troll.


Least I'll fix King Boo's cactus planet, if anything.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 13, 2009)

I was reading the Pikachu profile in the wiki and have to say "are you guys serious"? Here are some of the hilarious things I read

1. Pikachu can lift several tons
2. Pikachu is hypersonic

Some one of seniority should clean that mess up.


----------



## Monna (Jul 13, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Least I'll fix King Boo's cactus planet, if anything.


Now that I think about it, a giant spherical cactus the size of earth would be pretty cool.



Omega Level said:


> I was reading the Pikachu profile in the wiki and have to say "are you guys serious"? Here are some of the hilarious things I read
> 
> 1. Pikachu can lift several tons
> 2. Pikachu is hypersonic
> ...


There has been a lot of Pokemon wanking recently. I fixed the Charizard profile because it was so full of shit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 13, 2009)

We desperately need a workable scale for Pokemon strength but with Onyx weighing less than 500 pounds the verse is a mess in that reguard... I can't help but wonder if Pokedex fluff was the medium used for powerscaling Mewtwo and the Gods.

On a semi-realated note, how fast does something 740 pounds need to be going to pick an adult human up off the ground and drag them a few feet through the air with their wake?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Me?  I was going to ask you the same thing...but I guess an introduction is in order
> 
> I am the knowledgeable knave known for his keen killer instinct kept kuiet by his detractors though kunningly I kleverly kept klose to the kniche known as the OBD others might digress I am little obsessed though I won't kid as kiddishly as I kould about the kookiness of said observations but to go on and address the question that is inquired I am not a who but a what; a korrupted entity kropping up from the  kickassedness of various akkounts kollected into the thing you know today. I am the kindhearted knight known as Kisame but you may address me as King.


 They have no idea who you are. The OBD has passed you by. The oldfags are all gone.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 14, 2009)

I made a page for Sora. Be free to edit it.

...but anyway this is not the face of a man who's suffering for an eternity


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 15, 2009)

Sora has no real physical strength.

He can clash with other beings the way he does because of the keyblade.

Oh, and how in the fuck did Sora get a win over Nappa!?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 15, 2009)

I read the thread and it appears that Sora got the most votes. If you want then change it.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm about to bump the thread and crush the Sora argument. I'll change it when I win.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2009)

No way in hell can Sora defeat Nappa


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 15, 2009)

I updated the Sora page and fixed some things among adding his broken moves.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 15, 2009)

Sora overrating must stop. Nappa? Hell No!.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I read the thread and it appears that Sora got the most votes. If you want then change it.


 
Since when do votes denote to who the winner of the battles are?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

What part of adding Character Profile - *insert name here* don't you people understand?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2009)

Wiki needs an article on the Light Hawk Wings.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2009)

I need a day off to make a page for DGM


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Since when do votes denote to who the winner of the battles are?



There is no voting poll. The majority of the posters are saying Sora wins because "Reflega will just send Nappa's attack back onto him" or "Sora summons his ship which can absorb infinite energy". Gameplay mechanics are being used as No Limit Fallacies.

That whole thread is one big


----------



## Magellan (Jul 15, 2009)

So what are Sora feats that put him above Nappa?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

Any particular reason the Avatar TLA series page is protected


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2009)

^Butthurt narutards?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

I can believe it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 15, 2009)

Why is the Avatar page locked?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

We speculate the reason is because of "butthurt Narutards".


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

TWF was being a homo about the page so EndlessMike locked it. Or atleast, that's my theory going by the history of the page.

I unlocked it for now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

I had to lock a lot of stuff because of TWF. The Avatar page was particularly annoying since Bender Ninja kept wanting to update it so I had to do all of his planned updates for him.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

Look guys, I like the fact you're making a lot of character profiles but when you do... could you please name them Character Profile - *character name here*?

Having to rename the pages and redirect the links to the new page is a pain since wikispaces doesn't like doing redirects without wasting my time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't have to rename them. It's okay to have them without the character profile in the title, but generally it should be preferred.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

Well snap, I already did them 
I did every one that I could find using Changes.

There were about 100 of them so it didn't take that long. I think I got most of them but if anybody notices more character profiles that lack "Character Profile -", could you link them so I can rename them quickly?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

Clearly Nationalistic!
post 17
Link removed
Link removed
 BLEACH the New Era


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Clearly Nationalistic!



And they're renamed.

The rename is the easy part. Wikispaces shits itself when I try to add a redirect to the former page.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 15, 2009)

You have to give a great thanks to Zetta for doing all the pages. It sounds like a good idea so people don't get confused since their a username named Superman Prime (What happen to him?) and a DC character with the same name.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

Renamed and redirected the other links Ono posted.


----------



## Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Soratards need to learn that Nappa is way out of their league.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 15, 2009)

F/SN main page finally made


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I added "Character Profile - " to every profile in the wiki. 194 pages.

How you people can forget it 194 times is beyond me.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 16, 2009)

Apparently, I have to spread the rep around before repping you again Zetta, but it's the thought that counts. :xzaru


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 16, 2009)

Someone should do a God-Emperor of Man profile. I would do but I know very little of the series. I will do a profile for Banjo-Kazooie, Spyro, and Crash soon though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 16, 2009)

Kratos also needs a page. I'm actually working on it, but it's a pain trying to remember or look up all his abilities from each game.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 16, 2009)

I was going to make it soon. 

I remember pretty much all of his various powers in the two games.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 16, 2009)

^ 

Three games.

But if you remember them, then by all means, feel free to make it.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 16, 2009)

I always forget about Chains of Olympus lol.

I'll start right away then.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 16, 2009)

Page made.

Look

Anything inaccurate, missing, or needing clarification, feel free to edit.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Page made.
> 
> dvd cover
> 
> Anything inaccurate, missing, or needing clarification, feel free to edit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of GOW2 didn't he get the SOF's powers?

God of War 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



He gets the head of Helios as a weapon you can add that if you want.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has yet to show using their powers without the Loom Chamber, anything else is just speculation.

I thought about adding the Head of Helios, but decided not to until the game is out and we see all he can do.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, I would say not to add any spoilers in the profile. We might want to add the fact that the Blade of Olympus can drain godly beings of their energy.

As for the Loom Room, it could still be used assuming someone made that the setting for a fight. You may just have to add a note about him not being able to use it outside the Room.

Good job on the profile, Jaxx.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2009)

Conquest page shall be in the works very soon


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, I would say not to add any spoilers in the profile. We might want to add the fact that the Blade of Olympus can drain godly beings of their energy.
> 
> As for the Loom Room, it could still be used assuming someone made that the setting for a fight. You may just have to add a note about him not being able to use it outside the Room.
> 
> Good job on the profile, Jaxx.



I made the quick additions you suggested.

And thanks.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 17, 2009)

I made a profile for Dante and feel free to edit.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

I was reading the wikia and I couldn't help but laugh at Aokiji's destructive capabilities described as country level. Can some one care to explain this to me.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2009)

> I was reading the wikia and I couldn't help but laugh at Aokiji's destructive capabilities described as country level. Can some one care to explain this to me.



Because he can freeze a country then smash it I presume.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Because he can freeze a country then smash it I presume.



Even by powerscaling he should't be able to do that.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't recall any one in One Piece at a country buster level. I remember him at a city buster level and that was it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 17, 2009)

It says small country level cause he froze all the water around like 6 small islands.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

That is not actually destructive.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 17, 2009)

It is considering he can shatter all of it after.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Frozen water =/=  Frozen ground. Even if he froze all of NYC and punched the ground, he couldn't destroy 1/100th of it. I think they superiors should revise this.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2009)

> Frozen water =/= Frozen ground.



It shouldn't be a problem for someone who should be class 100 by powerscaling.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 17, 2009)

He's a country level threat, but not a country-buster.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 17, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> F/SN main page finally made



Instead of copy and pasting everything from my original Saber page, just ask Zetta/other admins to rename it


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2009)

Well yeah, that's one of the reason I'm here...


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Frozen water =/=  Frozen ground. Even if he froze all of NYC and punched the ground, he couldn't destroy 1/100th of it. I think they superiors should revise this.


Aokiji I believe stated he cancrush anything to pieces that he frozen. And his Ice isn't hard to break.


skiboydoggy said:


> He's a country level threat, but not a country-buster.



At most he his prbly like Multple Island buster.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 17, 2009)

Aokiji's page is based on some pretty heavy speculation.

Until we see an actual feat of him doing so, I honestly do not even think he should be considered an island buster. Assuming he can smash and shatter an entire frozen island is a big assumption.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Aokiji's page is based on some pretty heavy speculation.
> 
> Until we see an actual feat of him doing so, I honestly do not even think he should be considered an island buster. Assuming he can smash and shatter an entire frozen island is a big assumption.



Not really. I mean we know he can freeze one. And plus he is a high tier in one piece. And we know one piece peoples strenghts are huge.

And also One piece fans. Lets have are page making fingers ready. Whitebeards about to strike. And plenty other people too.lol


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Not really. I mean we know he can freeze one. And plus he is a high tier in one piece. And we know one piece peoples strenghts are huge.
> 
> And also One piece fans. Lets have are page making fingers ready. Whitebeards about to strike. And plenty other people too.lol



No one in OP have the power do destroy a city like NYC yet alone a small country.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

Enel and Aokiji beg a differ.
Raigou and Ice age.

I won't argue the others. Since there highly debatable.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Enel and Aokiji beg a differ.
> Raigou and Ice age.
> 
> I won't argue the others. Since there highly debatable.



Enel amped could destroy probably Manhattan Island, but not the whole of NYC. Aokiji has done nothing to prove he has the strength to destroy an island let alone a small country. 
I think the OBD need's a standard definition for the term city. Do they mean an NY sized city or a Paris sized city?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 17, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Instead of copy and pasting everything from my original Saber page, just ask Zetta/other admins to rename it



Well I didn't know they could rename pages.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Enel amped could destroy probably Manhattan Island, but not the whole of NYC. Aokiji has done nothing to prove he has the strength to destroy an island let alone a small country.
> I think the OBD need's a standard definition for the term city. Do they mean an NY sized city or a Paris sized city?



Wow the downplaying in this post is incredible.

Anyways let me get some scans and we can have this debate.

But I don't think we need to do it in the wiki.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 17, 2009)

Aokiji could kill/incapitate everyone in a island sized area instantly, but physically destroying is a different matter.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Aokiji could kill/incapitate everyone in a island sized area instantly, but physically destroying is a different matter.



Thats what I mean.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmm guess your right. If he had Garps or Asgard Moria's strenght then he might be able to do it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Hmm guess your right. If he had Garps or Asgard Moria's strenght then he might be able to do it.



Not even. Depends what city. Definately not a super sized city.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

Based on? 10char


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Based on? 10char



Who me? 10 char


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

No, Santa Claus.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No, Santa Claus.



Based on the fact that he has never destroyed something the size of a city, he has never shown enough stregth to destroy a city. It is all speculation.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

Color me shocked! A reasonable explanation. I can dig it.

How 'bout this:



> Threat level small country. Actual destructive capacity X



Estimate the value of X.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Color me shocked! A reasonable explanation. I can dig it.
> 
> How 'bout this:
> 
> ...



Threat =/= Destructive capability? 

Let me use an example from the OBD wiki itself. Storm is a planetary level threat, but she is not a planet buster.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

If she were a planet buster she would be listed as a planet buster, being a planetary level thread doesn't mean planet buster.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If she were a planet buster she would be listed as a planet buster, being a planetary level thread doesn't mean planet buster.



Exacta 

Aokiji has only shown he is a city level threat, he hasn't shown the destructive capabilities needed to destroy a city. Even with class 100 which he probably has, on his level it is not strong enough to destroy a city let alone a small country.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

Depending how the distance between islands on the Grand Line, I'd guess that his range for freezing exceeds a mere city, whether or not he could actually destroy the city. If this is true, simply calling him a city-level threat is downplaying his abilities.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Depending how the distance between islands on the Grand Line, I'd guess that his range for freezing exceeds a mere city, whether or not he could actually destroy the city. If this is true, simply calling him a city-level threat is downplaying his abilities.



But it is not like he froze all 6 islands and the sea around it in 1 go. He was travelling on his bike while doing so. Luffy could go around knocking down every building in a city one by one, but it doesn't make him a city buster.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 17, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> *But it is not like he froze all 6 islands and the sea around it in 1 go*. He was travelling on his bike while doing so. Luffy could go around knocking down every building in a city one by one, but it doesn't make him a city buster.



Actually, I'm pretty sure he did


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

He froze the sea and while the villagers left, he stuck around, fought the Straw Hats and then went on his merry way. He didn't go along with the villagers and refreeze the ocean again and again. And unless he just wanted the villagers to die in the middle of the ocean, which is unlikely, the obvious assumption is that the ice extended all the way to the next island.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 17, 2009)

I think he even stated that it went to the next ISland.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 19, 2009)

I made a page for TOAA. Be free to edit it.

this thread


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for TOAA. Be free to edit it.
> 
> Link removed



*looks at link*

Are you trying to piss me off?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta, you don't need to make redirects... You can just change the links on the pages the characters appear.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Zetta, you don't need to make redirects... You can just change the links on the pages the characters appear.



Hold that thought. Some characters can be linked on several pages.

That TOAA was linked on no less than 5 of them. What do you think is easier? Manually tracking down every link and altering them or creating a single redirect to the correct page?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to add the Character Profile - thing since I'm used without it. I will add it the next time I will do a page.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What do you think is easier? Manually tracking down every link and altering them or creating a single redirect to the correct page?



I have no idea since I can't make redirects. I'm fixing the Pokemon shit as I go.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 21, 2009)

1: Psycho Mantis' picture looks like he has boobs. :rofl
2: "razed his hometown when manifesting his powers for the first time"

How big was his hometown? Was a city, was it a small town?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> 1: Psycho Mantis' picture looks like he has boobs. :rofl
> 2: "razed his hometown when manifesting his powers for the first time"
> 
> How big was his hometown? Was a city, was it a small town?



A scrawny manboober? 

As far as I remember it isn't known where he lived, and if he did it in one shot or walked around destroying stuff, that's why I didn't outright listed him as a townbuster.

That's why I didn't list Solidus as a buster either, he could destroy some building by unloading his missiles but that's multiple attacks and AFAIK that doesn't count.

I'll make a Saint Seiya mega update in the wiki soon since there's a crapload of stuff to be added.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps it's time I join and contribute. I'll follow the procedure to join.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 21, 2009)

You prbly should. We need more members like you. To make Saint Seiya pages etc. And some YYH pages.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2009)

New page: Veritas


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick question if i want to do a page for a race of beings do i still put that in the character profile section?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally got around to making some profiles for Buffy characters.

Buffy: Link removed

Willow: Link removed


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Quick question if i want to do a page for a race of beings do i still put that in the character profile section?



Yup. We did the same for other races.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Yup. We did the same for other races.



Thanks Zetta, i'll start doing a page for the flood later on tonight.

Edit: Here's the Page for the Flood. Feel free to edit.

Clicky


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Perhaps it's time I join and contribute. I'll follow the procedure to join.



Tranquil Fury would be a great choice for the wiki



Narcissus said:


> Finally got around to making some profiles for Buffy characters.
> 
> Buffy: bleachasylum
> 
> Willow: bleachasylum


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

I should make a Vergil and Dante page if there is'nt one.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Link

That would be  but Dante is taken. Vergil is free though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> 2
> 
> That would be  but Dante is taken. Vergil is free though.



Thats nice.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus suggested that we make a section for Stupid/Lulz Threads, and i think it could be interesting if we separated it into categories. So yes or no?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think their is way too many lulz threads to be added.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think their is way too many lulz threads to be added.



That's why there would be limitations on the threads allowed and they would be separated into categories. As long as they are all OBD threads i don't really see why not. It would be good to catalog the lulzy history of the OBD.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good point and as long their not spam threads then the idea should work.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Good point and as long their not spam threads then the idea should work.



Yes since lulz is usually subjective it should only be reserved for threads that are definitely lulz. Like the horror that was the Magneto vs Goku thread for example.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 23, 2009)

Perhaps add it to the notable OBD events page. I've noticed that it is kind of barren.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Kisame the Shark wants to join.

I'll need confirmation that Kisame is Kisame here on NF (posting will do) and someone to vouch for him.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to wonder why we measure reaction times as "Supersonic" or "Hypersonic" here in the OBD and in the wiki profiles. Reaction times should be measured in divisions of a second or miliseconds.

I could react to a Supersonic fighter jet coming from 400 meters away and shoot it with a gun, but that does not give me "Supersonic" reflexes, whatever that even means in the first place. I also have enough time to dodge a handgun bullet from 100 meters too. 
A laser takes about 1.25 seconds to reach earth from the moon, which is well within human reaction times, but as far as I'm aware I don't have "FTL" reactions. (In fiction, the fact that they can even "see" light before it reaches them is a feat  ) 

Was there some standardized distance agreed on long ago in the OBD that I'm missing? Someone would have "..." reactions if they could dodge something Supersonic/Hypersonic/Relativistic/FTL coming from 10 meters away, for example?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

I need someone to Vouch, I asked EM if I could join and he said he'd consider it. Genyosai raises a good point.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 23, 2009)

Seconding what Genyosai said, I always get a need to correct whoever talks about reaction speed in velocity rather than time.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

It also prevents confusion when talking about a character's movement speed or their reaction speed.

I would also like to see more standardization in terms of destructive capacity. Stuff like "Island buster" and "Mountan buster" get misused and misunderstood.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I need someone to Vouch, I asked EM if I could join and he said he'd consider it. Genyosai raises a good point.


I'd vouch for you now that I've seen you more in the OBD.

Request and I'll add you.



Genyosai said:


> It also prevents confusion when talking about a character's movement speed or their reaction speed.
> 
> I would also like to see more standardization in terms of destructive capacity. Stuff like "Island buster" and "Mountan buster" get misused and misunderstood.



The best way to do this would be to make an article and every time it comes in a debate, to link it.

Changing an engrained part of the OBD is hard but very feasible if you keep at it.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

> The best way to do this would be to make an article and every time it comes in a debate, to link it.
> 
> Changing an engrained part of the OBD is hard but very feasible if you keep at it.




Can we not have an article with the "destructive capacity" scale in the wiki (and it would link to the individual pages like planetbuster and things).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Would you Zetta? I would appreciate that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Perhaps add it to the notable OBD events page. I've noticed that it is kind of barren.



That sounds like a good idea to me. Just a section for the normal events and a section for legendary fail threads.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Would you Zetta? I would appreciate that.


You definitely deserve to get in. Your a good poster. I'd vouch for you any day of the week.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Can we not have an article with the "destructive capacity" scale in the wiki (and it would link to the individual pages like planetbuster and things).



Well, make one and see if you can make something good and presentable.

If people agree with it, start editing it and start making it a true OBD article, then everything is good.

If people hate it, they'll just bitch here and I'll delete it. *shrug*



Tranquil Fury said:


> Would you Zetta? I would appreciate that.


Usually when I say I'm gonna do something, chances are I'm gonna do it...


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

EDIT: Doing a page for "starbuster" to be above "planetbuster" to list all the people who can destroy stars/create supernova level attacks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I need someone to Vouch, I asked EM if I could join and he said he'd consider it. Genyosai raises a good point.


 
I'll also vouch for you. 



Endless Mike said:


> Perhaps add it to the notable OBD events page. I've noticed that it is kind of barren.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll vouch for Tranquil Fury as well. He is easily among the best of the 09 peeps.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'll also vouch for him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Can someone post the links for the WWH vs Bleach and the Harry Potter vs Twilight threads under fail/lulz threads ?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 23, 2009)

?Rinoa?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I'll vouch for Tranquil Fury as well. He is easily among the best of the 09 peeps.


 
I've said the same not too long ago, actually


----------



## Ulti (Jul 23, 2009)

Death-kun


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's another one you can add, or I'll add it later. 

Goku vs Magneto


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Here's another one you can add, or I'll add it later.
> 
> Goku vs Magneto



Great minds think alike, that was the first one i added. I will never forget Moses's fail .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Speaking of Moses, look in the Lul Thread


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Speaking of Moses, look in the Lul Thread



Will do .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone add Goku vs Vulcan, Raigen was gold there. Also 

Link

Page 2 or so everything Raigen said.

And thanks guys.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank them after you've requested membership and I approve you.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd vouch for Tranquil Fury. A good friend of mine.

Which reminds me no one had to vouch for me. Endless Mike and Zetta just let me in while TWF didn't want me. . 

Should Admirals vs Bleachverse be added to the lulz thread?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

Exdeath


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Kisame the Shark wants to join.
> 
> I'll need confirmation that Kisame is Kisame here on NF (posting will do) and someone to vouch for him.



Er, that might be interesting since Kisame's been banned for a while.

But I guess it's as good a way as any to draw out one of his dupes


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Er, that might be interesting since Kisame's been banned for a while.
> 
> But I guess it's as good a way as any to draw out one of his dupes



Not the same one.

It's apparently some 500 post user that posts only in the JBD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Requested joinage.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Vouched. I'll let you in.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a page for Mad Jim Jaspers and be free to edit it.

VJPholwanna


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm here. Someone want to vouche for me?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm here. Someone want to vouche for me?



Why do you want to join the Wiki? And what do you intend to do to contribute to the Wiki. If you have good answers to these questions i'll vouch for you.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Why do you want to join the Wiki? And what do you intend to do to contribute to the Wiki. If you have good answers to these questions i'll vouch for you.



First question: I'm an OBD fanboy, honestly. 
Second Question: I know alot about Bionicle. I can help with the profiles.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Link removed

I fucked up on the page title, can someone make it a character profile page?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 24, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Naruto experienced little to no character growth during the Pain Arc
> 
> I fucked up on the page title, can someone make it a character profile page?



I placed a redirect to your second page. Could you add his page to the OBD character Profile list?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Done ^_^

Can I make a page for Invincible as a series? Since I'm going to be adding profiles for Allen the Alien, maybe Atom Eve, Conquest and it's probably significant enough to have its own page.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 24, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> First question: I'm an OBD fanboy, honestly.
> Second Question: I know alot about *Bionicle.* I can help with the profiles.



Personally, I'd be glad to have you onboard.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Personally, I'd be glad to have you onboard.



Thanks.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Since when is Omni-Man a planet desructor?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll vouche for Kisame the Shark.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 24, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Done ^_^
> 
> Can I make a page for Invincible as a series? Since I'm going to be adding profiles for Allen the Alien, maybe Atom Eve, Conquest and it's probably significant enough to have its own page.


Any fiction is worthy of it's own page since you never know when it'll come up.




Magellan said:


> I'll vouche for Kisame the Shark.


Noted.

Kisame The Shark, request membership for the OBD wiki again so I can accept you.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Any fiction is worthy of it's own page since you never know when it'll come up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done      .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool. You joined.

Since you will make pages for Bionicle. How powerful is the verse?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Cool. You joined.
> 
> Since you will make pages for Bionicle. How powerful is the verse?



Hmm. That's a hard one. 

I would say that their around OP level. The Great Beings are probably Skyfather level though. 

The reason why I said probably is because we haven't seen everything they can do.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 25, 2009)

Why are the Fate/Stay Night characters are only listed as supersonic? Aren't they supposed to be above Mach 4? Which is near hypersonic?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

It is a mach below hypersonic which is still supersonic.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

The Wikispaces got a update now since now you can see what pages that person is editing now. It will get some time to get used to though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The Wikispaces got a update now since now you can see what pages that person is editing now. It will get some time to get used to though.



I noticed. it looked odd when i was looking at the previous changes section.

We should get a skin for the background, if we even can.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 25, 2009)

I made templates for species and character profiles. If you are making organization/race/civilization profiles they should follow the template.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I like the wikispaces update. Everything seems a lot more convoluted.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Finished Umbra's profile. Now I'm off to work on the Ignika's profile.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

About Fate/Stay night, Archer can keep up with Mach 14 Saber in Fate/HA yet Lancer is so fast he's practically a blur. Archer's arrow's move at mach 14. Supersonic is VERY wrong.

Am I allowed to fix it?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> About Fate/Stay night, Archer can keep up with Mach 14 Saber in Fate/HA yet Lancer is so fast he's practically a blur. Archer's arrow's move at mach 14. Supersonic is VERY wrong.
> 
> Am I allowed to fix it?



When I wrote those I didn't have access to F/HA, so go ahead.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> About Fate/Stay night, Archer can keep up with Mach 14 Saber in Fate/HA yet Lancer is so fast he's practically a blur. Archer's arrow's move at mach 14. Supersonic is VERY wrong.
> 
> Am I allowed to fix it?



Of course you are.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't, it says I don't have permission to Edit the page.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Would anyone vouch for me if I were to join?

I want to make a few FMA pages and Gundam pages.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

I see why not since you seem like a nice and smart poster. It took some time to get used too and the new update is not too bad.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

I would let you in.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Woot, will probably start making pages tomorrow. I have to volunteer at a library for most of the day though.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Hadomaru requested. Who feels like vouching?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

Will the voucher get blamed if he turns out to be a ponce?


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

Has he gotten rid of his Noobish behavior? and actually build up his knowledge of characters?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I vouch yet?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Will the voucher get blamed if he turns out to be a ponce?


I'm not sure. We have yet to kick someone out for being awful in general I think.

I think I might rub it in your face and take your vouching priviledges for a while or something.



Kisame the Shark said:


> Can I vouch yet?


Ummmmm.

Maybe later.


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

I asked again. Has he gotten rid of his Noobish behavior and build up knowledge of characters?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I can't, it says I don't have permission to Edit the page.



Which page?



Phanteros said:


> I asked again. Has he gotten rid of his Noobish behavior and build up knowledge of characters?


I dunno. I don't pay attention to him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Lancer(Fate/Stay night)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

Eh, I'll risk it. Vouch.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

He does not seem annoying then he has before and he seems rather smart on some fictions. Maybe but if he cause troubles on the wiki then we can always kick him out.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Lancer(Fate/Stay night)


Changed it just fine... try again?



Onomatopoeia said:


> Eh, I'll risk it. Vouch.



Done.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm wary of Hadomaru, don't remember why. Eh.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

If someone catches him doing shit they don't like, just put it in the thread or PM me.

I'll check it and if it's true, I'll kick him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

That's why his defeat was overwhelming

Nope. I don't have permission for ANY page. It says i can view but not edit pages.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

I can edit it just fine. Weird.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

If does join the wiki and we should read the guildlines for the wiki. We should have a how to make a page for the wiki for newbies.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

Since TOAA has a page, I give M.O.M a page also. Be free to edit it.

*Read*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

You'd think that omniverse was as high as destructive capacity goes, what with it being all there is and what not.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Very well Zetta. It's TranquilFury

*Read*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

I might make a page for Kurohime when I'm done with my Bionicle stuff.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Very well Zetta. It's TranquilFury
> 
> Jesus in Comparative Mythology



You'll have to request to join the wiki I'm afraid.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I was accepted. You said you'd let me in.

I have'nt seen EM in a while nor did I get a response to my PM I sent him. Who else can I go to for the time being? I would like to request permission to join.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for whoever vouched. 
made a samus aran page. if you have aproblem with it please tell me, i'm open to criticism.
Not even a thank you.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not too bad at all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I'll add a few more profiles to leave Saint Seiya fully represented in the wiki.



Genyosai said:


> I have to wonder why we measure reaction times as "Supersonic" or "Hypersonic" here in the OBD and in the wiki profiles. Reaction times should be measured in divisions of a second or miliseconds.
> 
> I could react to a Supersonic fighter jet coming from 400 meters away and shoot it with a gun, but that does not give me "Supersonic" reflexes, whatever that even means in the first place. I also have enough time to dodge a handgun bullet from 100 meters too.
> A laser takes about 1.25 seconds to reach earth from the moon, which is well within human reaction times, but as far as I'm aware I don't have "FTL" reactions. (In fiction, the fact that they can even "see" light before it reaches them is a feat  )
> ...



Personally, I'd list supersonic reflexes if the characters react to something supersonic (bullets are easy choices) at a distance close enough to be viable in a regular fight, like Gray Fox sword-deflecting an entire clip of automatic rifle ammo from a few steps away from himself as one of the most blatant examples. Just habit.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

I think me and Avant should make alot of D-Grayman profiles. God we need some.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I think me and Avant should make alot of D-Grayman profiles. God we need some.



Yeah we need D-Gray man profiles. Make a good one for Tyki Mikk.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah please do. We're on demand for DGM profiles. Insert some profiles for Akumas as well. Like the Level 3 and Level 4.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Yeah we need D-Gray man profiles. Make a good one for Tyki Mikk.



Oh I will. And a good one for Earl.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget Akumas. Is it truly that 40,000 tons of force is needed to destroy a single Level 3?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

I dunno. I haven't got that far in D-Grayman yet.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe should leave that to Avant D Gray Lord of Wank.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Not too bad at all.


are you talking to me?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Oh I will. And a good one for Earl.





Magellan said:


> I dunno. I haven't got that far in D-Grayman yet.



Huh? These two quotes literally contradicts each other Magellan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Don't forget Akumas. Is it truly that 40,000 tons of force is needed to destroy a single Level 3?



That can't be right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

Considering Allen killed one with a tiny tap on the forehead....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

That would basically put Allen above a shit-ton of obviously stronger characters. DGM just went up the classes 

So...no.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Well unless ur saying a cyborg like a Level 3 likes to exaggerate, I don't know....
Ta-Jashu


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Huh? These two quotes literally contradicts each other Magellan.



Not really. All anybody knows about Earl is that he is a casual city buster. Won't be hard to make a page.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup 40,000 tons.


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 25, 2009)

I see people calling that Hyperbole.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

Eshi is an artist. They're known exagerators.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah but the next page it stated that its like a meteorite this
I would really like for ppl to prove that it is truly a hyperbole because that would put DGM the top of Power 6.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Eshi is an artist. They're known exagerators.


True but Eshi is also an incredibly advanced machine/cyborg. You would think that a cyborg wouldn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Yak (Jul 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Don't forget Akumas. Is it truly that 40,000 tons of force is needed to destroy a single Level 3?



Hm, no. Just because it killed it doesn't mean less would not have sufficed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

It's "stated".

Fallible character statements...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 25, 2009)

Would it be alright for there to be one "joke" page for members, and then a personal page for members?  One where others can post whatever they want about members, and one the member in question controls?  I'm asking this because my page is locked due to a little dispute with Aldric but I want to be able to say a few things about myself and my interests.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

That doesn't make any sense to me Yak. So a grenade can destroy a tank as well as a bullet doing it?



Lucaniel said:


> It's "stated".
> 
> Fallible character statements...


So when Leo Aolia FIRST stated that Gold Saints move at the speed of light, its also Fallible Character Statement?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

More to the effect that just because a nuclear bomb can kill someone doesn't mean that a grenade wouldn't have sufficed.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Would it be alright for there to be one "joke" page for members, and then a personal page for members?  One where others can post whatever they want about members, and one the member in question controls?  I'm asking this because my page is locked due to a little dispute with Aldric but I want to be able to say a few things about myself and my interests.



Or you could have asked and I'd have unlocked it.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> More to the effect that just because a nuclear bomb can kill someone doesn't mean that a grenade wouldn't have sufficed.



But you can see clearly that Eshi is barely holding back that "meteorite" that means anything less power than that "meteorite" would have no profound effect on him. Plus I can't determine whether it is hyperbole cuz he said to lenalee "Your gonna be burned up by the air friction" to me, he's like still retaining sentimentality and rational thought even in that situation which makes me doubt what he said earlier is hyperbole.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

HELP some1 plz prove to me what that Eshi guy said is actually hyperbole. Please refrain from using examples from other mangas if possible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> So when Leo Aolia FIRST stated that Gold Saints move at the speed of light, its also Fallible Character Statement?



You wouldn't be allowed to use that as proof alone to say that they moved at the speed of light, without any actual showings on the matter.

I'm assuming that Gold Saints were shown conclusively to be FTL afterwards


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 25, 2009)

I am curious then cuz the Superman and Wonder Woman profiles in OBD wiki puts their strength at 100 tons + which kinda contradicts with Eshi's claim of 40,000 tons. I don't know guys, my brain hurts......


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

How in the hell does that conradict anything?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

40,000 tons is above 100 tons. The + means above or equal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, how does it contradict anything? 

Plus, class 100+ is used because otherwise you'd have to make a shitload of classes for the many strengths above 100 tons. Blackbeard's crewmate and Superman are both class 100, but Superman would stomp that guy. Etc.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Made a kenpachi page
Lalli


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd better add some notable OBD victories/losses with the search function, Kenny's gotta have been used before.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol at the picture.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

He is doing a better job then I thought. He does know a lot about series like Bionicle then most people. Nice job and lol at the picture on the page. I will add some victories/losses on the page later.



> Are you talking to me?



Yes.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Then thank you. And thank you again.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

A page for Future Trunks and be free to edit it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice job, Hellspawn28


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jul 25, 2009)

2 things.
1.) Can Endless Mike make a page about me in the Wiki?
2.) Have Azure Flame Kite dubbed "Queen of the OBD". Look in Respect thread why.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hadomaru when you add loses to Kenpachi make sure to add the one where he lost to Magellan. .


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> 2 things.
> 1.) Can Endless Mike make a page about me in the Wiki?
> 2.) Have Azure Flame Kite dubbed "Queen of the OBD". Look in Respect thread why.



not much to say about you.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Hadomaru when you add loses to Kenpachi make sure to add the one where he lost to Magellan. .


i don't remember that one. You can add it if you want.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah now im happy. Lol.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

I think we need some sort of basis on how to order names. In Bleach alone we've got Zaraki Kenpachi, Aizen Sosuke and Hitsugaya Toshiro alongside Ichigo Kurosaki and Mayuri Kurotsuchi.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, its kinda confusing.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

> Can Endless Mike make a page about me in the Wiki?



Why not join and make a page on your self. As long your not making crap up then it should be fine.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

> 1.) Can Endless Mike make a page about me in the Wiki?



Who are you and why do you deserve a page?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

I had to make my own page. But I tried making it in another person's point of view.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

I had to write my own page because these people are incapable of thinking of good insults.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I think we need some sort of basis on how to order names. In Bleach alone we've got Zaraki Kenpachi, Aizen Sosuke and Hitsugaya Toshiro alongside Ichigo Kurosaki and Mayuri Kurotsuchi.



Japanese names: Last name first, first name second.
English names: First name first, last name second.

Link offending pages and I will alter them.



Onomatopoeia said:


> I had to write my own page because these people are incapable of thinking of good insults.


Everyone is too afraid of me to touch my page


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok I joined, what next?


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

Made The Prince of Persia Page  Have you ever used dialogue from Naruto in a real life conversation?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2009)

> Link offending pages and I will alter them.




These are the ones that I know of at any rate. Haven't read most of the series in the character list so Idunno if their names are ordered correctly.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Japanese names: Last name first, first name second.
> English names: First name first, last name second.
> 
> Link offending pages and I will alter them.
> ...



Hmmmmm I could do it.

On second thought.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 25, 2009)

> Can Endless Mike make a page about me in the Wiki?



Can I do it? Pleeeeaaaaase.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Can I do it? Pleeeeaaaaase.



Anyone can.

Phanteros. What part of adding Character Profile - was too hard?

Also, if you're going to make a profile... make the series page first.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

I made a Kurohime series profile. I'm still editing it and adding more information so I didn't link it to the fiction list. Is that okay?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

As long as you end up linking it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> Ok I joined, what next?



-Go the hompage of the OBD Wiki
-Join Wiki
-Request membership

If you have already done that you should be fine. Zetta should receive the request message and give you the Ok.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

So who feels like vouching Evil Pitlord.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't know him well enough. He did want to be one of my wanknovas.

Evil Pitlord what will you contribute?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Or you could have asked and I'd have unlocked it.



Oh.  That works too.  Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Updated


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2009)

You really should make the fiction page first before making the profile.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Way ahead of you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Err 

Mistake


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 26, 2009)

Also, when you create a character page you have to add it to the main list, which I have done for you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Wasn't thinking about it as the time, outside of adding the series to the OBD Popular Fictions.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

OK I'm done adding SS profiles for now, I think I've got all the relevant classes and special abilities covered.



Zetta said:


> So who feels like vouching Evil Pitlord.



Don't have a problem with him, unless someone brings up something scandalous that I don't know about.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Kurohime

Made a Kurohime profile. Is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Picture is really too big, shouldn't be stretching the page horizontally. It's also a bad picture. 

Otherwise fine.

EDIT: You could use:

Wolverine and Iron Man Anime (scaled down a bit)

EDIT 2: Just made a profile for Gangryong.

Anybody see any wanking/mistakes, tell or edit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Picture is really too big, shouldn't be stretching the page horizontally. It's also a bad picture.
> 
> Otherwise fine.
> 
> ...



Fixed it. Now I'm going to work on a Yashahime page.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Way ahead of you



No need to add "OBD -" infront of fictions.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Way ahead of you
> 
> The name of this is messed up. It says characater instead of character.


I'll just fix this...

EDIT: there's a strange bug that sometimes stops even me from editing pages... When this bug happens, no one can edit that particular page anymore but I can get around it by copying the page, deleting the page and remaking it by pasting the contents. So if you see me do that, you know what the hell I'm doing.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 26, 2009)

Some one should make a Hao Asakura profile


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to start making arrancar profiles. However my top priority is making profiles for Kurohime characters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Corrected some things for Archer and Lancer. It's a start. Thank you for those who vouched as well.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can someone remove this page?

Link removed

Sorry I mean to click on save draft by mistake. I'm so sorry, please ignorge this page and I will finish it later.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Why remove it if you're going to finish it later?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Someone needs to make a page for all the noobs that have come to the OBD. 

Including me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

We already have that.

I love this pic

You can add your name there if you want i guess.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Added my name and Kisame's to that list.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

His name is on the list twice. I'll edit that out. Also put your name in alphabetic order.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah, thanks Platinum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2009)

made a sonic profile. http://obd.wikispaces.com/Character+Profile+-+Sonic+the+Hedgehog


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Hadomaru you should add something about his powers like Chaos Control and the Super Sonic and other forms.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hadomaru you should add something about his powers like Chaos Control and the Super Sonic and other forms.



i'm getting to that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay then.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why remove it if you're going to finish it later?



Because I mess up when I was making it since I had to go and wanted to save it for later but normaly it let make save it on a draft before it becomes a official page but I press the save button by mistake.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

I need to add some of Kurohime's forms. The problem is she has too fucking many.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2009)

And i also made one for super sonic
but i made a slight mistake ont he page title.
Red She-Hulk
can someone help me out with that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure how to redirect pages but I know Zetta does. Try asking him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I need to add some of Kurohime's forms. The problem is she has too fucking many.



How many does she have? Take her stronger forms and list powers from forms not used in the powers and abilities section. That should help.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> How many does she have? Take her stronger forms and list powers from forms not used in the powers and abilities section. That should help.



Clay form, Ultimate Skill, and alot more. I need to reread to remember all of them.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I made a page for Savage Dragon and be free to edit it. 

this hilarious


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> No one else is complaining, not even Blue himself. I don't really see what the big deal is.



You guys are welcome to spew your trivial assdrippings all you'd like; the sort of retard who made pages like mine are frankly so far beneath my notice I doubt there's anything they could do to get my attention.

However, don't use my lack of comment as an excuse to be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in general. Whoever said that a wiki full of flames is a useless piece of shit was right.

I haven't actually even read my own page; I'll admit it would probably make me rage a little, and I'm in a pretty good mood so I don't really want to ruin it. I have seen grrblt's, however. 
"Overall, imagine Blue, except less intelligent."

Nice way of putting it, Mike. Much better than "unintelligent".

Have I mentioned I effectively have veto power over new mods?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

^ Blue you should read it. It will make you laugh.

What you do after is another story though


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Why did you bring up a few month old post that was 50 pages ago Blue?

I doubt anyone is seriously flaming you on that. They probably just did it for the lulz.


----------



## King Fawful (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> You guys are welcome to spew your trivial assdrippings all you'd like; the sort of retard who made pages like mine are frankly so far beneath my notice I doubt there's anything they could do to get my attention.



Well you did comment about the page so it kinda did get your attention.


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2009)

darkking2001 said:


> Well you did comment about the page so it kinda did get your attention.



I just read the whole thread. The flames didn't bother me, but someone was using me not commenting as an excuse to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) things up even more.

So I commented.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> I just read the whole thread. The flames didn't bother me, but someone was using me not commenting as an excuse to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) things up even more.
> 
> So I commented.



If something bothers you on the OBD wiki, you're welcome to change it Blue.

I'm pretty sure the guy who made the section should atleast be allowed to edit the wiki.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

What Zetta said.

It's in rather poor taste as well.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> And i also made one for super sonic
> but i made a slight mistake ont he page title.
> Again, I recommend Smogon
> can someone help me out with that.


There's something really wierd. The title won't change...



Platinum said:


> I'm not exactly sure how to redirect pages but I know Zetta does. Try asking him.


Neither of you can do it. That requires Organizer powers.



Blue said:


> However, don't use my lack of comment as an excuse to be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in general. Whoever said that a wiki full of flames is a useless piece of shit was right.




Blue, I have to disagree on the piece of shit. The normal Character Profiles are pretty good and accurate with countless of hours put into it. I won't defend the people who made an article to insult someone but saying the wiki is shit because of a few bad articles when the majority is very informative about characters and fictions is going too far.

I repeat, if you feel so strongly about your own profile, you're welcome to join the wiki and alter what you see fit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Neither of you can do it. That requires Organizer powers.



Well that's good to know.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I fixed the Super Sonic page. Apparently, this new wikispaces doesn't like it when you fuck around with caps...


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> If something bothers you on the OBD wiki, you're welcome to change it Blue.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guy who made the section should atleast be allowed to edit the wiki.



Yeah I'm flattered, but I'll pass. Even if I got approved, which I don't see happening in any sort of sincere way, I shouldn't need to play insult police. 

I think communities that're involved enough to make wikis are neat; I think it's less neat that it's being used as a repository for flames that can't be punished or responded to. I didn't mean to say it's a complete piece of shit; the real articles are cool. I meant to say that the more page space that's being devoted to putting an official spin on someone's angsty dickfart problems with another member the less cool it is overall. 

I read this thread because wiki contribution is being regarded as a criteria for modship. It's pretty clear that not all contribution is positive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2009)

My position on the wiki, since it's come up now, has always been this:

We don't officially support the wiki.  I'm proud of some things involved in it that our members have come up with and I disagree strongly with other things but I'm not an organizer for the wiki nor do I terribly want to be.

That being said I don't police content, I take no more position on insults against members in profiles than I would pornography in the wiki.  _However_ I do hold people responsible for linking the wiki here just like I do linking anywhere else.  If the wiki is used here as a tool to flame or harass users that can (and has) result in punishments.  Just like users can (and have) be banned for posting links to pornographic pages outside of the bathhouse.

That said, I'd personally prefer it if the user profiles were cleaned up to be a more neutral phrasing rather than the engine to slander people some of them are now, but so long as it doesn't ooze out here that's only personal opinion.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> Yeah I'm flattered, but I'll pass. Even if I got approved, which I don't see happening in any sort of sincere way, I shouldn't need to play insult police.


You don't see that happening?

Oh, you don't know this yet I think. 


The Wiki recently went into a cleanup. All the inactive or shitty organisers were removed while more active people who had contributed a lot were made organiser.

If you were to make an account and request membership, I'd approve it for obvious reasons. No matter how much flack you might get here, you still made the OBD. I think that atleast gives you the right to edit the Wiki.



> I think communities that're involved enough to make wikis are neat; I think it's less neat that it's being used as a repository for flames that can't be punished or responded to. I didn't mean to say it's a complete piece of shit; the real articles are cool. I meant to say that the more page space that's being devoted to putting an official spin on someone's angsty dickfart problems with another member the less cool it is overall.


Well, that was in the old days. It's a lot more serious now.



> I read this thread because wiki contribution is being regarded as a criteria for modship. It's pretty clear that not all contribution is positive.


Touché but the majority is.

Now for some other things.

Gentlemen (and especially you Hadomaru). I'd like to repeat.

It's Character *space* Profile *space* - *space* *character name*

I just had to fix 30 recently made profiles who messed this up. Mostly by Hadomaru. And I don't feel like doing it again.



EvilMoogle said:


> That said, I'd personally prefer it if the user profiles were cleaned up to be a more neutral phrasing rather than the engine to slander people some of them are now, but so long as it doesn't ooze out here that's only personal opinion.



I'd prefer it too but if people don't feel like doing it... I'm not about to start writing nice things about people I don't even know. I'm just the daily background control that takes care of approvals, redirects, renames and other things you don't usually see.

That's why I have 700 page edits which are pretty much invisible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's the main reason I don't join, I'd feel obligated to try and clean it up and frankly I've got enough to do without spending the hours/days/weeks that would take.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Same here. I could correct everything I see but I can't be bothered to actively start hunting down the crap and cleaning it.

I'm just assuming that if enough people join, there's a larger chance that someone will see errors, correct them and in the end, the problem will fix itself.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Ok, I fixed the Super Sonic page. Apparently, this new wikispaces doesn't like it when you fuck around with caps...



thanks.


----------



## King Fawful (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Same here. I could correct everything I see but I can't be bothered to actively start hunting down the crap and cleaning it.
> 
> I'm just assuming that if enough people join, there's a larger chance that someone will see errors, correct them and in the end, the problem will fix itself.



I'd glady join the wiki to hunt down errors as I like to do so.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm doing that myself.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

My internet just went down for one and a half days. Ill start making pages now


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, that was in the old days. It's a lot more serious now.



I assume you've read the comments posted by yourself on Blues page?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Finished the Char Page, feel free to edit.

_The Flintstones_


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I assume you've read the comments posted by yourself on Blues page?



That's because you wanted it changed. I can understand if Blue wants it changed but if he wanted that, it would have taken him one post in this thread to get it removed.

Honestly, you came off as sort of a white knight with that edit you made and honestly, you should be more thankful about me intervening. When I reverted it, the wiki was still organised by most of DSPV.

That would have probably gotten your account removed from the wiki. Since Blue has expressed his dislike of his profile, you're free to alter it as you wish. You have to see that what I did, I did with the bestest intentions for the wiki and the OBD. These kinds of things are what spark off drama and wars. Considering all the work that went in for the legitimate part of the Wiki, I do hope you understand that I'm trying to stop things from fucking it up.

As for Blue, you'll be hard-pressed to find me saying a bad thing about Blue. Mostly because I don't know him nor do I have any real experience with him. All I added to Blue's profile was the infamous Blue with a Katana thread (which has become more of a meme and as such, should atleast be put in for informational/historical purposes) and an animated gif of that What What In The But video because I thought it was funny.

If you're looking to make me out as some sort of villain, you've come to the wrong place I'm afraid. The nice thing about the wiki is that you can't falsely accuse me. So mind directing your comments to the proper party?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not making you out to be a villain, both yourself and Mike have put alot of work into the Wiki, your anything but a villan when it comes to the wiki.

However your comments to Blue in this thread and actions/policy of the wiki contradict, above you have stated "If Blue disliked his profile, i'll allow edits", could you tell who in their right mind enjoy's a database of flames and slander wrote about them? (Except career trolls)

An example is TWF (as much as i dislike him..), he has expressed meny times that he dislikes what Mike has wrote on his page and later what you wrote on it, yet he was told if he touches the page again, he would be removed from the wiki.  

My objections and disagreements were meet with this

You can't really blame me for being sceptical when you say "Well, that was in the old days. It's a lot more serious now." when the whole "Proxy to flame/troll" is still as real as ever.

Again, i don't think anyone can argue the sheer time and effort you both have put into the wiki, it turned from a few bits and pieces of info to a cornerstone of the dept. Sorry if i came out sounding like a douche.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I'm not making you out to be a villain, both yourself and Mike have put alot of work into the Wiki, your anything but a villan when it comes to the wiki.
> 
> However your comments to Blue in this thread and actions/policy of the wiki contradict, above you have stated "If Blue disliked his profile, i'll allow edits", could you tell who in their right mind enjoy's a database of flames and slander wrote about them? (Except career trolls)


Some people can't really be arsed to care what is said on a wiki that used to be moderated by people who dislike you in the first place.

I just went on the assumption that Blue could have cared less about it.
I mean, this is the first time Blue has ever voiced his disapproval.



> An example is TWF (as much as i dislike him..), he has expressed meny times that he dislikes what Mike has wrote on his page and later what you wrote on it, yet he was told if he touches the page again, he would be removed from the wiki.


You can't compare this. Mike nor I ever insulted TWF on the wiki. Mike just posted that TWF tends to use fallacies and I'm sure you'll agree that that is a very accurate assesment of TWF's debate and hardly an insult.

He then kept removing it, locking his profile and at one point, even deleted it. What bugged me was that he was vandalizing profiles left and right (yours for example) but when someone made a just comment that was just a little unflattering... he went apeshit so that's why we in the end went for that threat since we found it just too hypocritical. The fact that TWF hadn't really added anything really constructive to the wiki and was still abusing his powers didn't help either.


> My objections and disagreements were meet with this


I can't speak for Mike. Though considering he left your page unlocked, nobody's stopping you from changing it right?


> You can't really blame me for being sceptical when you say "Well, that was in the old days. It's a lot more serious now." when the whole "Proxy to flame/troll" is still as real as ever.


Real as ever is kinda too much.

These organizer changes happened fairly recently so the serious quota is still gaining in full force. Though if you'll look at the recent changes, you'll see that the flaming really toned down for a while now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

I am personally against using wiki history on personal profiles as an argument.
The profile pages are very much forged with popularity and anecdotes, and completly off forum, which means to officially adress it, is to give it official merit.
And that's just another whole can of worms.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta you did the exact same thing when Aldrich and Zephos did the shit to your profile and you erased it every time afterwards.

pot calling kettle out for being black.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Zetta you did the exact same thing when Aldrich and Zephos did the shit to your profile and you erased it every time afterwards.
> 
> pot calling kettle out for being black.



What the hell are you blabbering about?

How well do you noobs know me?

Zephos's edit sat there from 28th of July 2008 to the 29 of dec 2008.
That's 6 fucking months. And I even added pictures to it. How does this in any way compare to the batshit you pulled off?
Aldrich never even edited my profile.

How well do you noobs know me?

I even said that it should stay. How does me not even touching the damn profile for 6 months equate to "erasing it every time afterwards".

Don't compare me to you TWF. I'm not the kind of person to delete my own profile just because someone wasn't nice to me.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

You didn't do anything for the entire time till then because you were scared Aldrich was going to perm-ban you from the Wiki lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> You didn't do anything for the entire time till then because you were scared Aldrich was going to perm-ban you from the Wiki lol.



Yeah, I'm sure that was it. Which is why I added pictures myself. Not to mention Aldrich never even bothered with the fucking profile.

TWF trying to sound clever. 
What a trooper. Never gives up. 

Not to mention you can't perm someone from the Wiki. Then again, you were such a shitty organiser, you probably don't even know what organisers can and can't do so it's to be expected. Go away.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we go again.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Righttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

It begins. I've come at a bad time.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Righttttttttttttttttttt.



TWF being witty 
What a trooper. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> It begins. I've come at a bad time.


Nah, I'm not going to pick a fight. I'm just stating the facts.
If TWF has decided he should get shitcanned again, that's his problem.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 27, 2009)

made a shadow the hedgehog page . check it out *ngujk*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

I edited my page. Is that okay?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I edited my page. Is that okay?



Did we ever say it's not?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Shadow the Hedgehog page.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

My user profile is the best.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> TWF being witty
> What a trooper.
> 
> 
> ...



Anyways where did you get that Hyper Sonic is FTL.

According to Emerald Chaos the best speed feat he currently has is crossing America in a few seconds.

That would still be massively hypersonic (mach 200+) or so, right.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

Change Chibi_Kuja to Chibi_Hao. Thanks.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have a user profile


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

I made a page for Mister Mxyzptlk and be free to edit it.

*JizzMaster Zero*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I don't have a user profile



Make one?


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 28, 2009)

If we're not supposed to feed the trolls then why is there is a troll section in the Wiki?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 28, 2009)

So OBDers know who is considered a troll and excercise caution when dealing with them?


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 28, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> So OBDers know who is considered a troll and excercise caution when dealing with them?


But shouldn't be up to the OBDer's own desertion weather or not said person is a troll by the way they approach them in the OBD?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> But shouldn't be up to the OBDer's own desertion weather or not said person is a troll by the way they approach them in the OBD?



People placed are trolls are usually placed there because someone feels they are worthy of the title.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

I requested to join as CertainlyNotQuelsatron in case I feel like editing the wiki sometime in the future


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I requested to join as CertainlyNotQuelsatron in case I feel like editing the wiki sometime in the future



Vouched and approved.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue said:


> You guys are welcome to spew your trivial assdrippings all you'd like; the sort of retard who made pages like mine are frankly so far beneath my notice I doubt there's anything they could do to get my attention.







> However, don't use my lack of comment as an excuse to be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in general. Whoever said that a wiki full of flames is a useless piece of shit was right.



Just because the truth is sometimes unkind doesn't mean it's not the truth.



> I haven't actually even read my own page; I'll admit it would probably make me rage a little, and I'm in a pretty good mood so I don't really want to ruin it. I have seen grrblt's, however.



So in other words, you're bashing the person who wrote your page without even reading it. Classy.



> "Overall, imagine Blue, except less intelligent."
> 
> Nice way of putting it, Mike. Much better than "unintelligent".



I was simply rephrasing what someone else wrote, due to the fact that the original phrasing implied a complement to you, which was unintended.

After all, you are the person who says you can beat a bear with a katana, and that a random genin = Aizen, etc.



> Have I mentioned I effectively have veto power over new mods?



And using it in such a petty way would simply further serve as proof that you do not deserve to be an administrator at all.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> But shouldn't be up to the OBDer's own desertion weather or not said person is a troll by the way they approach them in the OBD?



They still have the power to make their own opinion even after reading the profiles. The profiles simply reflect what the majority of the OBD thinks of a person.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> They still have the power to make their own opinion even after reading the profiles. The profiles simply reflect what the majority of the OBD thinks of a person.



Lol Roxxas


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Lol Roxxas



Exactly. **


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> And using it in such a petty way would simply further serve as proof that you do not deserve to be an administrator at all.


Exactly right. And I haven't used this issue to shoot down anyone.

Not being petty doesn't make me stupid, however. It is immediately obvious to anyone that someone with a history of supporting and encouraging organized flaming, and then inexplicably defending said flames as being some kind of objective "truth", has no place moderating a forum known for it's lack of civility. The only thing you'll moderate is the number of new members interested in posting.

But the amount of effort you've put into the OBD, the parts of the wiki that aren't completely embarrassing for you, and the respect you command isn't lost on anyone, either. The OBD mods are the best qualified to decide who the most appropriate person is for the job.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Gentlemen, as much as I can appreciate e-arguments and the entertainment they bring...

Can we please not have them here? This thread has enough problems going for a couple of pages of discussion about the wiki itself as it is without someone highjacking it to solve some kind of dispute...

Oh, and I deleted Kisame The Shark's profile. Apparently, he was just a dupe (possibly a Kisame one) so I don't see why we should have a profile for every dupe.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue said:


> Exactly right. And I haven't used this issue to shoot down anyone.
> 
> Not being petty doesn't make me stupid, however. It is immediately obvious to anyone that someone with a history of supporting and encouraging organized flaming, and then inexplicably defending said flames as being some kind of objective "truth", has no place moderating a forum known for it's lack of civility. The only thing you'll moderate is the number of new members interested in posting.



Did you or did you not claim you could defeat a bear with a katana?

Did you or did you not claim that "anything Aizen can do can be done by any gifted genin in Naruto"?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

And did you or did you not call Whitebeard a fatass? 
For gods sake, the man has muscles the size of basketballs, are you some sort of anorexic or what?


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Did you or did you not claim you could defeat a bear with a katana?
> 
> Did you or did you not claim that "anything Aizen can do can be done by any gifted genin in Naruto"?


Are or are you not a sociopathic fruitpop?

More or less so than I'm a "incredibly poor debater and a major troll"?

And I actually just read my article, besides the bit about Itachi vs. Superman - which actually was a joke thread attempt to expose the absurd levels of Itachitardism on the forum at the time - it's kind of funny.



Zetta said:


> Gentlemen, as much as I can appreciate e-arguments and the entertainment they bring...
> 
> Can we please not have them here?


Word, I'm out.



Quelsatron said:


> And did you or did you not call Whitebeard a fatass?
> For gods sake, the man has muscles the size of basketballs, are you some sort of anorexic or what?



What can I say mang, he's like Hogan, let those pecs turn into tits.

He's lookin' kinda steroid in the latest chap tho.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue said:


> Are or are you not a sociopathic fruitpop?



I don't know, lots of people here seem to like me. Unlike you.



> More or less so than I'm a "incredibly poor debater and a major troll"?



That ties into your "any gifted genin in Naruto can do anything Aizen can do" statement.

Which is obviously trollish and bad debating.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 28, 2009)

Eh? Beating a bear with a Katana is actually fairly plausible, even if it is a bad weapon choice. Even something as tough as a bear isn't invulnerable to having a sword stabbed through it, in fact, it would die. This is nothing compared to a guy on Rottentomatoes.com who thought he could beat a Gorilla by "tripping it up".

Course, you have a very high chance of dying too, but bears aren't always able to kill people in one hit like you imagine. Often people are mauled for many minutes and there are plenty of survivors of these attacks. A combat knife would be a better weapon against a bear. You aren't sneaking up on it with a katana and killing it cleanly. It's going to maul you, but if it's chewing on your skull, you can shove a large easily wielded knife in it's throat. This has actually happened. A guy who was lost in the woods (I think it was Kodiak Island in Alaska) was able to kill a bear this way, but it ripped him up a bit, and he was in danger of dying of blood loss. Still, he won.

You're more likely to stand a chance against a bear with a bladed weapon than a big cat, because even though they are stronger, bears don't have a clue what a "death bite" is.


Anyway, what's with the hate here? Seems kinda gay.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue actually thought he could sneak up on it because the bear weighs more than him


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

I would poison the bear.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey, what happened to Kisame the Shark? He was doing good work with Bionicle and all...


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems he was Kisames dupe


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Hey, what happened to Kisame the Shark? He was doing good work with Bionicle and all...



A dupe account.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I liked him. Hope he comes back.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 28, 2009)

Kisame the Shark is banned for flaming.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Kisame the Shark is banned for flaming.



You sure he is not a Kisame dupe .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Kisame the Shark is banned for flaming.



For how long, and for flaming who?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Kisame the Shark is banned for flaming.



You sure about that?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hikingdude.com/hiking-bear.shtml said:
			
		

> when hiking alone, you tend to be more quiet and can accidentally sneak up on a bear.


If random hikers accidentally do it I wouldn't put it past someone doing it intentionally.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You sure about that?



Yeah being a mod does have information perks 



Gooba said:


> If random hikers accidentally do it I wouldn't put it past someone doing it intentionally.



You and Blue just owned half the battledome.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

For flaming who?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Yeah being a mod does have information perks


Well fuck...

I deleted his profile on the wiki for no reason then.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Blue actually thought he could sneak up on it *because the bear weighs more than him*



Ahem.**


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Yeah being a mod does have information perks
> 
> 
> 
> You and Blue just owned half the battledome.



I ask again, who'd he flame, and is the ban a perm?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Two things:

change Chibi_Kuja to my current username.

and

Some one should make a Hao character profile since I am much to lazy to do it


----------



## Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

how the hell is Sephiroth hypersonic?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

You lazy bum.

I might do it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Two things:
> 
> change Chibi_Kuja to my current username.


Done.



Phanteros said:


> how the hell is Sephiroth hypersonic?



Change it if you think it's wrong.


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Ahem.**



I said no such thing... sigh. 

This is why I don't like getting into this he-said she-said bullshit. 

Yes, I thought I could sneak up on a bear because my 4th grade McDojo karate training gave me 1337 N1Nj4 SKILL.
Fucking wiki that. It's more entertaining than the shit you people make up.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue said:


> I said no such thing... sigh.
> 
> This is why I don't like getting into this he-said she-said bullshit.
> 
> ...



Well, if you really wanna prove him wrong, the thread is linked in your wiki profile.

Personally, I wouldn't get near a bear without something big like a spear or preferably a long-ranged weapon but that's just me... I kind of enjoy my face and would rather not have it mauled off.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I would not want to sneak up on ANY bear or do anything to piss it off  but thats just me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I would not want to sneak up on ANY bear or do anything to piss it off  but thats just me.



Coward .

I honestly wouldn't go near a bear unless I was packing significant heat. Or I would just use my composite bow I own and rain arrows on it from a distance .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't go near a bear, full stop.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I wouldn't go near a bear, full stop.



But you don't have awesome bow and arrow skills like I do .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

Before or after the bare mauls your face? Some Bears can chase down deers. I heard the range is 30-40mph for bears(Black bears atleast).

Will Javier Pastore become the new phenomenon of Serie A?

Anyway this is getting off topic.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

I hear bears have a weakness to shotgun...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Archers always attack at a distance so it is to late for the bear before he gets too close to me .

If he does get close I do have a hunting knife that I could use as a last resort .



Zetta said:


> I hear bears have a weakness to shotgun...



They also have a weakness to napalm.


----------



## Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

Bears also have a weakness to fire.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I hear bears have a weakness to shotgun...



Even Yogi Bear?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Especially Yogi Bear :ho


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Somebody better place Mewtwo vs One piece verse as a lose for Mewtwo.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Somebody better place Mewtwo vs One piece verse as a lose for Mewtwo.



I'll go place it as a win for Mewtwo right now .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

No. The thread hasn't ended yet.

Im just getting into the game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Your just delaying the inevitable Magellan .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys, can we get back on topic please?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Your just delaying the inevitable Magellan .



Not really. I countered every argument thrown at me.:koga.

Wanknova 13.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 28, 2009)

Real Life

Is for those odd things from Real Life that tend to crop up in the OBD, such as debates over whether you can beat a bear, or whether Naruto can solo the US army, and profiles such as Bruce Lee, and battletanks, and so on.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a good addition .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the idea for animals on the page but I think it will be better if they had their own section on the character page. I would love to do some profiles on Dinosaurs.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Real Life
> 
> Is for those odd things from Real Life that tend to crop up in the OBD, such as debates over whether you can beat a bear, or whether Naruto can solo the US army, and profiles such as Bruce Lee, and battletanks, and so on.



Lol, you made an eleplant page? +reps


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

We have no definite feats for Dinosaurs, just powerscaling and extrapolation.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dinosaurs profiles can work since it was mention that a T-rex was the largest carnivore at the time and it's measuring up to 13 metres (43 ft) in length. They have been study over time, and it not too bad of a idea.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

A Tyranosaurus Rex was also estimated to be as heavy as ten elephants I believe.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, if you really wanna prove him wrong, the thread is linked in your wiki profile.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't get near a bear without something big like a spear or preferably a long-ranged weapon but that's just me... I kind of enjoy my face and would rather not have it mauled off.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj3dOfNlD68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> A Tyranosaurus Rex was also estimated to be as heavy as ten elephants I believe.



A normal T-Rex was 6.8 metric tons (7.5 short tons) in weight. So the answer would be yes.

I'm working on a profile for venom and I will have it done by in the morning.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

hurr

7,258 kg


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets make one on Barney.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Lets make one on Barney.



Why......?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

What is this "several others" business all about? I've seen it on a few profiles.

It's like Super strength, super speed, several others.

That's not helpful at all. If the character has other powers list them, don't just say "Oh and he's got a bunch of others I'm not going to list for some reason"


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Blue said:


> I said no such thing... sigh.
> 
> This is why I don't like getting into this he-said she-said bullshit.
> 
> ...





Blue said:


> It weighs 800lbs, I weigh 175.
> 
> Fuck yes I could catch it from behind. The question is whether I could do anything once I'm there.



My bad, it seems that you said catch it from behind, not sneak up on it. Still, that's fucking stupid for reasons already stated in that thread.

But I digress


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj3dOfNlD68[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, but Peter Griffin is a super human.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Real Life
> 
> Is for those odd things from Real Life that tend to crop up in the OBD, such as debates over whether you can beat a bear, or whether Naruto can solo the US army, and profiles such as Bruce Lee, and battletanks, and so on.





I was going to make a thread about real life ironically, but you did it pretty damn well.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> A Tyranosaurus Rex was also estimated to be as heavy as ten elephants I believe.



As heavy as ONE Elephant. T-Rex did not weigh sixty tonnes. You're thinking of large sauropods.




> We have no definite feats for Dinosaurs, just powerscaling and extrapolation.



That's not _quite_ true. Some of their feats have become fossilized.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

I was looking under the Factions of the OBD section. And in the Regulars faction no one is listed. If you know you are a regular just edit you name in there.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was looking under the Factions of the OBD section. And in the Regulars faction no one is listed. If you know you are a regular just edit you name in there.



It's a joke.

If you're a regular, you don't need to ask if you are. One big noobtrap.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Your mother needs a profile. And I'm just the man to do it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's a joke.
> 
> If you're a regular, you don't need to ask if you are. One big noobtrap.



Tricky .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Revamped the Wanknova article with the addition of avatars and more members.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

I added some stuff to the Holy shonen page
> 1st age HST.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Shit just got updated

Feel free to edit.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shit just got updated
> 
> Feel free to edit.



amazing work.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shit just got updated
> 
> Feel free to edit.



Do it with the character profile template. We have to be consistent, even when faced with Stone Cold.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Way ahead of you

Also, not sure if you or one of the other wiki mods can do this, but could you give members the power to edit page names, to edit out mistakes? Could save mods the trouble of having to edit every single page with "character profile", etc.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Way ahead of you
> 
> Also, not sure if you or one of the other wiki mods can do this, but could you give members the power to edit page names, to edit out mistakes? Could save mods the trouble of having to edit every single page with "character profile", etc.



Dude, I wish I could. It would save me a lot of time and effort.

See, these free wiki sites don't allow you to put in custom permissions. Meaning, even with my organizer status, I can't change what organisers or normal members can and can't do. If I could, Mike and I would have probably discussed and agreed on this long ago...

The only way I could do that, is if we'd pay 20 dollars a month.
Still, I'm active enough and know my way around these things well enough to make sure we get by.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I would ask if you were thinking of appoint other members as mods to help out. If so, I could contribute more than I have, since I'm active a lot, blah blah

But yeah, that's pretty much bullshit that you can't do that >:3


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

You got to work with what we got Nihilus.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

I suppose we could but I don't think we need any more. I mean, Mike and I pretty much cover the entire timezone and it's not as if there are so many changes daily that we can't keep up.

And if there were, we can always fall back on Aokiji later (who is currently on vacation).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> You got to work with what we got Nihilus.


 
You just crumbled one of my dreams



Zetta said:


> I suppose we could but I don't think we need any more. I mean, Mike and I pretty much cover the entire timezone and it's not as if there are so many changes daily that we can't keep up.


 
Whatever works, I suppose


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

If we ever need more, we'll give you a call. And we probably won't need half a month to decide who gets it.

Last time we had too many organisers (IE most of DSPV) that kinda blew up in our faces so yeah...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You just crumbled one of my dreams



If you want to pay the 20 a month it costs to upgrade the wiki's plan i'm sure Zetta nor Endless Mike would complain .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I think we should raid Wikipedia **

Also, maybe I should make a page about our seances. All who are involved are welcome to contribute, if I go through with it


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Request to join the wiki?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Request to join the wiki?



I vouch for you.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I think we should raid Wikipedia **
> 
> Also, maybe I should make a page about our seances. All who are involved are welcome to contribute, if I go through with it



I'd do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Vouching for Dante10


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I vouch for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Vouching for Dante10



You guys did some nice work on the pages.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> You guys did some nice work on the pages.



Why thank you .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

It's our job


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Request to join the wiki?



I'll vouch for him as well.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Well then, request to join.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I'll vouch for him as well.



Seriously?  I thought you hated me.  Thanks for the vouch.

Edit:


> Well then, request to join.


I sent it a while ago. Ill send it again.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 29, 2009)

made a Koga profile
kewlbeanspx


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Seriously?  I thought you hated me.  Thanks for the vouch.



Voila. I approved it.

The wiki is slow since the update. It only showed your request several minutes after I got the mail...


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Seriously?  I thought you hated me.  Thanks for the vouch.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I sent it a while ago. Ill send it again.



I don't hate you. I don't like you either though.

I vouched for you because I know you won't fuck up the wiki.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I don't hate you. I don't like you either though.
> 
> I vouched for you because I know you won't fuck up the wiki.



Well I guess that's a good reason, thank you again.



> Voila. I approved it.
> 
> The wiki is slow since the update. It only showed your request several minutes after I got the mail...



Thanks Zetta.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Man do I love editing pic captions.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

A dog joke in the Inuyasha caption? Please. You got no style.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's see you do better!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Write something about how shitty his character is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Let's see you do better!



Da link
Da link
Da link
Da link
Link removed
Da link
Da link
Da link


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

All right, how is it now?

EDIT: Venom, Gogeta, Cloud and Dante are pretty good, but not enough to blow your own trumpet about.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Pfah. You're just jealous.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Link

Made a page for Cole feel free to edit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> here.
> 
> Made a page for Cole feel free to edit.



Would a make a seperate page for the Infamous verse as well as usually the character's verse has a page before the character does.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante just so you know you are supposed to make the fiction the character comes from before you make the character. You should have started with a page for inFamous that gives a quick plot synopsis, and its signifigance in the OBD.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

People make mistakes. It's natural, Jaxx


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Would a make a seperate page for the Infamous verse as well as usually the character's verse has a page before the character does.



 

Ill try.... I thought Infamous was already made, my mistake.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Ill try.... I thought Infamous was already made, my mistake.



1. Make fiction page
2. Add fiction page to OBD fiction list
3. Make character profile.
4. Add profile to fiction list.
5. Add profile to OBD character list.
6. If you have more characters, go to 3. If you have more fictions, go to 1.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> 1. Make fiction page
> 2. Add fiction page to OBD fiction list
> 3. Make character profile.
> 4. Add profile to fiction list.
> ...



Done I overhauled it.

Thanks to the person who touched up Cole's page. 

Nice Caption Darth. 

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> People make mistakes. It's natural, Jaxx



I wasn't trying to insult him or anything lol, it was his first page and he made some mistakes, I made some mistakes on my first page as well. I still do make mistakes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

And life goes on


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What is this "several others" business all about? I've seen it on a few profiles.
> 
> It's like Super strength, super speed, several others.
> 
> That's not helpful at all. If the character has other powers list them, don't just say "Oh and he's got a bunch of others I'm not going to list for some reason"



Generally because the characters with that listed have so many powers that listing them all would take hours (no rhyme intended).

I tried not to cop out with Silver Surfer's power description, but if you look at his profile I'd estimate the powers and abilities section would be at least 10 times as large if I knew and listed every power he had ever demonstrated.

Also, I'm noticing a lot of broken links lately, most likely due to all of the redirects. I've been fixing them as I see them, but if anyone else sees them you should fix them too.

As for the whole Blue business, get over it. If you say stupid crap, you can expect to be mocked. That's the way it works.

I've made some bad arguments in my day, and if someone were to edit my page to mention them, that would be justified. Also it's hilarious how Rice Ball negged me for "ego" when Blue was the one acting like he deserves some special immume-from-mockery status on the wiki, and was making such a big deal about his page before he even fucking read it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

The links arn't really broken. If you click them, they'll still bring you to the same place.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I was bored so I made a member page for a certain someone.

Feel free to add more and edit what you wish.

Zatoichi's Cane Sword

I think I nailed him pretty well, what do you guys think?

I may do one for Omega Level later.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

I was expecting a profile for Commodore Smoker not this person.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I was expecting a profile for Commodore Smoker not this person.



I thought he already had a profile?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was bored so I made a member page for a certain someone.
> 
> Feel free to add more and edit what you wish.
> 
> ...



You forgot thinks Enel>>>Androids of DB and that WB can drag a continent.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You forgot thinks Enel>>>Androids of DB and that WB can drag a continent.



Can you add those pieces of information?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was bored so I made a member page for a certain someone.
> 
> Feel free to add more and edit what you wish.
> 
> ...



Oh my, that is pretty accurate +reps


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Oh my, that is pretty accurate +reps



Someone appreciates my work .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

This video

Added somethings to Smoker's profile.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 30, 2009)

So how are Avant and Magellan doing on the DGM profiles? I am kinda excited to see them.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

It will take forever to fill his profile out with all of his idiocy .


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It will take forever to fill his profile out with all of his idiocy .



I feel like adding a bit more


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Where's my profile


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Where's my profile



I'll make you one if you want me to.

You may not like what you see though ....


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'll make you one if you want me to.
> 
> You may not like what you see though ....



I couldn't care less, it's the internet 
If I took it seriously I would be a loser.
Be as truthful as you can


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I couldn't care less, it's the internet
> If I took it seriously I would be a loser.
> Be as truthful as you can



I will definitely remember you saying that.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

I DEMAND to be the one to make Omega Level's profile.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, Platinum let Dark do it instead.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm actually almost done.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

And voila, it is finished. 

Christ Uchiha


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> And voila, it is finished.



Great job pos reps


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

He just called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my rep thingy.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> He just called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my rep thingy.



Yeh so!! Aren't you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)=half-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

> I couldn't care less, it's the internet
> *If I took it seriously I would be a loser.*
> Be as truthful as you can





> He just called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my rep thingy.



I thought you did'nt care? Yet you negged DJ.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I thought you did'nt care? Yet you negged DJ.



I pos repped him actually.

Get ya facts straight next time kay.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark did he pos rep you? If so I'll remove that from his profile.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some things to add to Omega's profile. Will be done later.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I have some things to add to Omega's profile. Will be done later.



Add this pic you use all the time, always produces a lol from me


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Where is that pic from anyway?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I've always wanted to know that.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Where is that pic from anyway?



Elfen Lied.

And I think I will add it. Good idea SP, good idea indeed.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, what chapter? Because I'm reading it at the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

It's one of the last chapters. I think the second to last, actually.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Elfen Lied.
> 
> And I think I will add it. Good idea SP, good idea indeed.



I see. I should read that.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It's one of the last chapters. I think the second to last, actually.



I'm just gonna read that part and go "look, it's the embodiment of butthurt in the OBD."


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Who made Maccrage's page?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

He has a page?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, someone just needs to put up some of his posts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha Edited


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hahaha Edited



Nice use of Elfen Lied's Kouta scene.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Nice use of Elfen Lied's Kouta scene.



I do what I can.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus has always made good use of that scene in one way or another.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I do what I can.



*Applause*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I do what I can.



I have a challange for you, find a good pic for Raigen's page.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I have a challange for you, find a good pic for Raigen's page.



A Sephiroth cosplayer?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Raigen?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

at that pic.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I have a challange for you, find a good pic for Raigen's page.



I think Nihilus has already beaten me to it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, ok... who wants to add it? Freaks me out too much to look at.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Not me thats for sure.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll do it if no one else will.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I couldn't care less, it's the internet
> If I took it seriously I would be a loser.
> Be as truthful as you can



Blue could learn from this person


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Made a page for Soon I Will Be Invincible and Dr Impossible.

Me and My Gangster
Me and My Gangster

Oh bugger. That should be Character Profile not Character Page, shouldn't it?

Meh, I'll make a page for CoreFire and Pharaoh next


----------



## Takuza (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone should make a page for Heman and skeletor. But not me. I'm lazy and un productive.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Blue could learn from this person





That's low Mike, really low. 

I love it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmmm the wiki is alright. I expected more flame though


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Hmmm the wiki is alright. I expected more flame though



Nah. The profiles, for the most part, are ctually accurate, rather than mindless flaming. In other words, they reflect what a user does and how he or she is viewed in the OBD. If there is flaming, it's for a good reason.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

You only get flamed in the wiki if you truly deserve it.

You have to piss off quite a few people.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> You only get flamed in the wiki if you truly deserve it.
> 
> You have to piss off quite a few people.



I thought I pissed you guys off. Seeing that every comeback I have is butthurt 

....waits for it....


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> ....waits for it....



What, you're butthurt that we didn't massively flame you?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

It's not flaming when it's the truth.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I thought I pissed you guys off. Seeing that every comeback I have is butthurt
> 
> ....waits for it....



If you want to be drowned in e-flames you have to be at a minimum of Moses level.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> If you want to be drowned in e-flames you have to be at a minimum of Moses level.



Shh, don't encourage him


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

If we are going to add animals to the wiki then they should be in the race section then in the fictional character page since their animals after all not one character.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What, you're butthurt that we didn't massively flame you?



See what I mean


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> See what I mean



You set that one up. I put it in the wiki for fun.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level actually did pos rep me, for the record.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

He's not pulling a Magellan, is he?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

I made a page for The Spectre, be free to edit it.

this


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's not pulling a Magellan, is he?



I saw his pic in the picture thread....no thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Stage one: Denial


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Stage one: Denial



Whats stage 2? Educate me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

You'll cross that bridge when you get there.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Should we make a whitebeard profile now?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Hm.

While we now have a rough idea of his abilities, I am unsure if we have enough information to construct a profile.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Hm.
> 
> While we now have a rough idea of his abilities, I am unsure if we have enough information to construct a profile.
> 
> Thoughts?



Make the profile and fill in the details as they come.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

I say wait. We have no clue on his speed, strength or durability yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should we make a whitebeard profile now?



Not yet, we only have a rough idea of what he can do, let's wait a few more weeks.

Also, does anybody feel like making my profile, I'd do it, but I don't want to be biased.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Never make a profile for a character that has no reasonable feats.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

What about the Invincible and Omni-Man thread?
Since when has Ivincible lifted 6000 tons and Omni-Man destroyed planets?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Updated FireEel's page with one of his greatest posts ever.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Not yet, we only have a rough idea of what he can do, let's wait a few more weeks.
> 
> Also, does anybody feel like making my profile, I'd do it, but I don't want to be biased.



I would, from what I have seen you are a good poster, but I lack sufficient knowledge on your interests and stuff.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it okay if I put something like "Massively Class 100" when I make the strength for some characters, because it's a good compromise between having stupid classes that are named up to the quadrillions, and properly accounting for the absurdly massive strength of some characters.

What I mean is that some characters might only be able to lift 100 tonnes, or a couple of hundred tonnes, whereas others can lift thousands, or even quadrillions like Superman. The point is to highlight the absurdly powerful ones from the ones that just meet the grade.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Considering many speed ratings say "Massively FTL" I do not see why not.

Although listing feats after their strength rating is even more accurate.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Liza Steinfeld

Vagabond page added.

Will add Musashi's profile in the next few days. Then Kojiro's. 


If you haven't read Vagabond, god help you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Considering many speed ratings say "Massively FTL" I do not see why not.
> 
> *Although listing feats after their strength rating is even more accurate*.



This is what I usually do


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Although listing feats after their strength rating is even more accurate.



Doh'! You're right. People should do this all the time. After all, there needs to be justification for their level. One feat would suffice for each category, and it should be their best.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think we need to go that far, just feats when it's necessary to clarify something


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Question to muslims.

Feel free to add more .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Should their be a page for Cthulhu Mythos?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should their be a page for Cthulhu Mythos?



There should be.

We need a page for the Lovecraft-verse.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should their be a page for Cthulhu Mythos?



But of course.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

I might make one soon but I have not read all of work at the moment. So far I have read The Call of Cthulhu, At the Mountains of Madness, Hypnos, and The Tree. I think Endless Mike will make one since he knows more about the Lovecraft-verse then I do.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

I recently read most of his works. I can probably contribute to that page.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Real life needs a Komodo dragon profile, fact. As for myself I'll brush up on my Stephen King and make some profiles for it later when I have the time.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This seriously has to be the greatest page by far. Also, where did you find the stock for that image?



Its actually from the manga, but I couldn't find it. I searched Vagabond on google its under images. 

I know the picture is pretty awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Your profile is done

And yes, tis teh awesomeness, Dante


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Your profile is done
> 
> And yes, tis teh awesomeness, Dante



Sweet .

And Twin Brother Awesome .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I got it from Chappelle 

Twin Brother Darkness


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I got it from Chappelle
> 
> Twin Brother Darkness



A legend. That Chappelle.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I got it from Chappelle
> 
> Twin Brother Darkness



That makes it even better. I love the Chapelle Show .



Chibi_Hao said:


> A legend. That Chappelle.



Got that right .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum's awesome homeworld


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Platinum's awesome homeworld



Along time ago in a galaxy far far away.... .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

PLASMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

I missed out on all the fun.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Should we make a profile for Barragon?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Barragan has had enough feats for a profile for a while now.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Barragan did show some feats in the Fake Karakura Town arc and I see why not make one for him.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2009)

made one for Lime.
if the picture is bad, ask me and i'll find a better one 
link


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll get started on a Barragan profile right away, since he's my favorite Espada and all.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 31, 2009)

You have a whitebeard wiki to worry about young man.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

General consensus is that we should wait to see more of what he can do before making it, and I agree.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

All wanknovas should report to the Wiki


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Reporting for duty now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> All wanknovas should report to the Wiki



Sir, yes Sir !


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna be there.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Operation Cast Lead

Done.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Very Good!. That was well done.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Of course it was, I made it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2009)

i just made a bardock profile
Here's


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 31, 2009)

Added a Ryougi Shiki profile, gonna fix a bit of info on Archer profile.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2009)

Darn.

I'm getting lazy. I haven't made a page in days.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2009)

Someone put you under the newbies section
Look


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 1, 2009)

I took it upon myself to add a few regulars to that list, because its emptiness pissed me off.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

The purpose of that is to catch out people trying to validate themselves as regulars. If they were really regs, they wouldn't need to.

So I'm removing everyone except you, because you brought it on yourself


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 1, 2009)

What? 

That's not funny.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 1, 2009)

Would I count as a regular?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 1, 2009)

Noobthemusical, did you request entry?

Anyone feel liking vouching?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2009)

Can I vouch yet?


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 1, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Noobthemusical, did you request entry?
> 
> Anyone feel liking vouching?



Noobthemusical is a generally good poster, I will vouch.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

I also vouch for him.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

I would vouch as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 1, 2009)

Why not?, I'll vouch.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 1, 2009)

K, now all he needs to do is confirm it's him.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you guys think that a page for Assassin's Creed would be useful.

I was going to make character pages for Altair and Ezio when his game comes out.


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 1, 2009)

Altair is a solid peak human competitor, and Ezio is looking more impressive, I do not see why not.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 1, 2009)

It was based of his Anime appearance, which Toriyami considers semi-canon


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Aug 1, 2009)

Great job on Grandmaster Kane's profile, first rate work. Reps all round.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> It was based of his Anime appearance, which Toriyami considers semi-canon



He just liked the movie so he included the character in the manga.... you should point out that everything you are getting from the movie is non-canon in the other section.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 1, 2009)

Should we add this weekend to the Major events?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 1, 2009)

Already done, I think


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn people in the wiki care way too much about their e-status. Member profiles are a bad idea.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Already done, I think



As a time line. 

This was better then the TWF shit.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 1, 2009)

My profile is quite funny actually


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2009)

Zetta said:


> K, now all he needs to do is confirm it's him.



Yeah It's really me


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 2, 2009)

After reading about the recent events, I dun know whether to laugh about it or feel sorry for the people who were banned just for getting involved.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

He's banned right now though.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2009)

I requested to join as SPangel.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

Zetta is'nt here nor is TWF . EM is the only one but he's currently sleeping.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2009)

Was this beacuse of Omega Level?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. Pretty much plus everyone was spreading rep so they could neg Omega, hence the Title of the current Convo.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2009)

Apparently we all got banned until they figured out what happened.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 2, 2009)

greatdane

greatdane

Platinum did them.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah. Pretty much plus everyone was spreading rep so they could neg Omega, hence the Title of the current Convo.



Zetta, Magellan, and Darth Nihlus didn't neg Omega level before the neg group. They negged him during the MIT.

They got banned for huge flaming.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 2, 2009)

I let in Senior Partner. Someone named Samehada requested to join, I denied him because I don't know who he is.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just making a Vergil profile and I might change Dante's so that it's centered around all 4 games.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

NaruSaku it's obviously 

Finished the Vergil page. How did I do? Also feel free to edit this page in whatever way you see fit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

I did some edits but it's good otherwise. Great Job.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, I might make one for Nero as well when I have time.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

I just noticed I screwed up the naming off the profile. Is there anyway I can sort it?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems fine, what is the problem?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

It's supposed to say Link removed

But instead it's Link removed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

You'll have to ask Zetta or Endless Mike to do that.

Remember it's Character *space* Profile *space* - *space* *character name*

Thank you Zetta.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

I managed to fit in a Nero profile as well.

The answer to color vs Colour


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

You've been busy I see, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, it'll be the last one for a bit though.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

Made a Zilla profile 
Yammy


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 3, 2009)

Link removed

Darth Caedus will be whored out by me. 

So yeah tell me if I fucked anything up.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 3, 2009)

I made a DBE page. Be free to edit it.

Great artwork


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

also mae a evolution OGku profile


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

Samehada requested to join again and I denied him again, since I don't know who he is. Also I'm considering banning Xellos from the wiki, since his grammar is so terrible that half of the time I can't tell WTF he is trying to say.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

made us a metal sonic profile 
Trife and Royce - Powerful Minds.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is their a way you can view what edits that the person made on their member profile on Wikispaces?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

look a the history?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 3, 2009)

I mean when I click on their profile and said that they made 12 or 20 page edits? Is their a way to look at all of their edits they made.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 3, 2009)

The ANTI Naru/Hina

Made a page for Taskmaster.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I mean when I click on their profile and said that they made 12 or 20 page edits? Is their a way to look at all of their edits they made.


The ANTI Naru/Hina

Click on the number of the page edits and you'll go to a page where you can look through all the page edits for each month and year.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

click it if the pic doesn't open

Wesker profile motherfuckers.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

I might make an Edward Cullen profile as well. I know he fails and all but I still think he needs a wiki profile to give everyone an idea of what he's capable of.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

Link to Azure's Twilight respect thread as well. She's done a wonderful job.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I will. She did a great job on it.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

Thoughts?

Finished, just gonna do the victories and losses.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

Has he beaten anyone?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess I'll find out when I search


----------



## Zetta (Aug 4, 2009)

Search function on the forum itself blows. Use google advanced.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I do. Glad to see you again Zetta.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome, Zetta's back  and Edward had a victory against Harry Potter.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad to be back.

Anything you people need me to do to the wiki?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, SP was'nt there a page you needed moved? Vergil from DMC I believe.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 4, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Awesome, Zetta's back  and *Edward had a victory against Harry Potter*.



I refuse to acknowledge this in any way.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone edit AFK's profile and add her to mod list.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

AFK was a good choice.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 4, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Glad to be back.
> 
> Anything you people need me to do to the wiki?



Done. **


----------



## Ulti (Aug 4, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Glad to be back.
> 
> Anything you people need me to do to the wiki?





Tranquil Fury said:


> Hey, SP was'nt there a page you needed moved? Vergil from DMC I believe.



Yeah Zetta, I screwed the link on the Vergil page. 

12th post

It shouldn't be like that should it? Don't worry thats the only mistake I've made.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 4, 2009)

Gillian profile right here
What's there?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 4, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Yeah Zetta, I screwed the link on the Vergil page.
> 
> What's there?
> 
> It shouldn't be like that should it? Don't worry thats the only mistake I've made.



Fixed that.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 4, 2009)

I made a page for Surtur and be free to edit it.

this


----------



## Abigail (Aug 4, 2009)

Updated the mod page with AFK and also added that Evilmoogle was promoted to S-mod.

this site

Feel free to edit it.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 5, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Fixed that.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody up for a Meta Cooler profile?
Link removed


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe his name was *Metal* Cooler


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2009)

No, its meta cooler
anyway, made a spike spiegel profile
OHLAWDWATHAPEN
do with it as you will


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I believe his name was *Metal* Cooler



He also goes by Meta Cooler in the Japanese version. I'm going to make another page later today, right now I'm busy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Updated the mod page with AFK and also added that Evilmoogle was promoted to S-mod.
> 
> this site
> 
> Feel free to edit it.



That's surprisingly...neutral/complimentary, given the state of some of these people's actual articles 

Rice Ball interfering?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That's surprisingly...neutral/complimentary, given the state of some of these people's actual articles
> 
> Rice Ball interfering?



Sure looks that way


----------



## Ulti (Aug 5, 2009)

Kisame would like a web address to be changed. From



To...

Character+Profile+-+Hisagi+Shuhei


----------



## Zetta (Aug 5, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Anybody up for a Meta Cooler profile?
> this fanclub



Still changing it to Metal Cooler for obvious reasons.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

I made a profile for Turles and be free to edit it. 

this fanclub


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 5, 2009)

I've just finished Jafar's profile.

this fanclub

Had fun doing this one, as I'm sure everyone knows.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 5, 2009)

Only planetary?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 5, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Only planetary?



While personally I think he could do much more, people would talk about how the best feat the genie has is planetary (Genie spinning the Earth on his finger) despite the fact that a genie's function is to do anything except for the three rules.

Although I would suppose that power scaling should place Jafar at a higher level, as he was significantly more powerful than Genie.

What level would you say?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 5, 2009)

Omniversal! 

Actually, Idunno. Planetary is fine, just gotta note its based on feats.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

I was quite surprised at planetary as well...

Isn't it universal? Or at least galaxy-level.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 5, 2009)

I also consider Genie and Jafar to be at a higher level than planetary. The problem is that their best feat is planet level, although their function is to grant any wish outside of the three rules.

As Ono said, I will make a note of this on his page. Of course, if we could get people to agree about them being at a higher level, I'll change it, though many people who are still sore over Jafar defeating Goku will object.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Thing is though, people who are sore about _Jafar_ beating _Goku_ aren't people you need to care about or accommodate for.

Well, seems fair regardless.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Thing is though, people who are sore about _Jafar_ beating _Goku_ aren't people you need to care about or accommodate for.
> 
> Well, seems fair regardless.



You raise an excellent point with this post. Indeed I shouldn't care about them.

As Ono has pointed out, I've noted the fact that he's a planet level threat based on feats, but should be beyond that.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I also consider Genie and Jafar to be at a higher level than planetary. The problem is that their best feat is planet level, although their function is to grant any wish outside of the three rules.
> 
> As Ono said, I will make a note of this on his page. Of course, if we could get people to agree about them being at a higher level, I'll change it, though many people who are still sore over Jafar defeating Goku will object.



List it as implied to be much higher. That's what I did with Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was bored and made a page for citybusting. Be free to edit it.

Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen Episode 18 sub


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 5, 2009)

That's good. If the equivalent of a city buster in real life is a nuke, then for a country buster, it would be a large asteroid impact. I don't know what would destroy a continent (save the kinds of objects/planetoids flying around in the very early solar system).

After city busting would come mountain busting. People often get it the wrong way around, but it takes way more energy to make a crater that will level a whole mountain, than it does to flatten a city.

The term "Island Buster" is too vague to warrant any page.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

I made the page out of boredon and a country buster would be next on the list that I will make a page out of. I don't know too many country busters though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2009)

Well there was one in the non-canon Saint Seiya Lost Canvas. Oneiros or something his name was and after he fused with his brothers he gained such power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

End of manga Lucy from Elfen Lied could be a country buster if she focuses all her vectors.

I'll add a profile for Athena later, she has enough feats and participations that it's an overlook I didn't include her earlier with the rest.

I thought of making a profile for Oneiros since he has stuff like multi-soul regen and an attack that is essentially the Judas Pain but booooo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2009)

Oneiros would have the power of his brothers as well correct?.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes but he didn't show if he could use their specific abilities as well, had he used the space cuts of Ikelos (who is Iapetos lite) he'd have been much more dangerous, I don't know if that was PIS or Oneiros was just that incompetent.

The most badass thing about Oneiros was not Oneiros itself but how the Saints took him down.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2009)

Oneiros being incompetent makes more sense but using him would be a problem. He caused inconsistency like being a Country Buster and freaking out people when that should be nothing. Where would we put him exactly?

Lost Canvas has moments like these like Athena loosing her powers for cutting her hair but in Next Dimension the canon prequel and sequel that is not the case.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Individual Oneiros are among the weakest SS Gods ever, Hypnos fucking his mother didn't pay off that well: Phantasos was one-shotted by a Gold Saint easier than a Gigas did and only Ikelos was a problem to that same Saint (who knows how powerful Morpheus really was and Oneiros never fought on his own).

The fusion is more dangerous mostly because of regen and that AOE of his. For all we know Oneiros was having fun destroying another country while the Saints were busy with other missions (or getting killed by the really tough Gods and Spectres). Oneiros possibly being more powerful than that wouldn't make a difference, not even he would be stupid enough to try to destroy the planet Hades wants to claim.

Shiori just trolls the fandom from time to time.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 6, 2009)

I've done a bit of a revamp on Dante's page. I added some powers, added weaknesses, changed around some attributes, added some feats, all of his Devil Arms, changed the attacks so they aren't based on game mechanics and added more victories and losses.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2009)

I added a ton of matches for Caedus. If someone could edit in the profiles in and put the losses in the other profiles that would be nice, I got too much stuff to do atm.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 6, 2009)

I might be able to do that in a bit or tommorow, it's getting a bit late.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Should we make a profile for Sweet?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2009)

What were Sweet's powers again? All I can remember is that awesome solo song from Spike.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet's powers were reality warping if I remember right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Mass hypnosis, some reality warping, interdimensional teleportation. He was extremely confident, because he told his henchman to tell Buffy everything in order to get her to come to him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2009)

Do it. We need more Buffy anyway.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoever created the D.Grayman character profiles didn't do a very good job. I'm workin on 'em right now.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Aug 6, 2009)

Sentry is also probably posing as CBG, it seems so anyway. Probably by means of proxy. Since he was posting as Mike earlier in the week that is. On MVC that is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Who is this Jimbei person?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Jimbei = Magellan


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Well he sucks at creating character profiles.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Might want to put a message on the wiki explaining how a character profile should be started as a reminder, etc. Mods, I know you hurr me :ho

Could help much, then again, probably not.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

This should be Character Profile Millennium Earl



Character Profile Walker Allen



Character Profile Kanda Yu



Character Profile Lee Lenalee



This should be Character Profile Kamelot Road



Character Profile Lavi



Character Profile Mikk Tyki



Character Profile Cancer Deathmask


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

I like Cancer's profile.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Those pages need work Allen doesn't have city+ durability. He wasn't there to tank the Earl's attack.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 7, 2009)

Who's Jimbei? They were just kicked out of the wiki.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

I removed Jimbei from the wiki.

I don't wanna be a dick but those pages are not only terrible but he's even misspelling the names of the characters... not to mention forgetting the character profile bit.

Until he cleans up his act, I can't really let him keep doing this. I mean, we're striving for a general level of quality here.

I also renamed those DGM pages but as far as I can tell, they may need a rewrite. Not having read DGM, I can't really help with that.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, Jimbei was Magellan... He did screw up those D.Grayman profiles though.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

88 movement requested OBD wiki acces.

You guys know the drill. 88 has to confirm it's him and I need some vouches.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll vouch for 88 for now. He hasn't done anything retarded that I know of.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah its me.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

That's enough for me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot Zetta.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

Made some changes to Cloud Strife's profile, I added info from Advent Children as well. His profile was mostly game mechanics before.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Man those DGM pages really were a mess.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Man those DGM pages really were a mess.



I'm pretty sure your sig is a tad too big.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh right, I just put everything in a spoiler.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 7, 2009)

88 is not doing a bad job at the moment and he is not annoying then he used to be. I think it will be nice if their was more YYH profiles.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> 88 is not doing a bad job at the moment and he is not annoying then he used to be. I think it will be nice if their was more YYH profiles.



Im going to do a bunch of them today lol.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

He's okay in my book. Some more YYH profiles would be nice.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Should we make a profile for Sweet?



Go for it. sweet was my favorite one episode villain of the show.



Irvine Kinneas said:


> Do it. We need more Buffy anyway.



Indeed we do. Thus far I've done Willow and Buffy, as well as the page fro the Buffyverse in general, but there are still quite a few other characters that need to be done. I plan to work on some more soon too.

-----

One other thing I noted. There was a discussion going on in Vegito's character profile page about him not needing to breathe oxygen. There is not a shred of evidence to support that claim, and the argument brought up in its defense is moronic at best. 

Not having lungs as a piece of candy does not prove Vegito could survive in space. Obviously Buu's candy beam does not kill, it merely changes one into candy. It's being eaten that kills them. Vegito merely had enough power to remain sentient after being turned.

As a Saiyan Vegito needed a mouth to talk, but he could talk as a gumdrop without a mouth. Vegito needed a heart to live, but I suppose the next thing people will claim is that he can survive having his heart ripped out of his chest because he was alive as a gumdrop without a heart.

He cannot live without oxygen. Use some common sense. Stop spewing drivel and stop with the fan wanking.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 7, 2009)

Thx Magellan for all those D-Grayman profiles.

And 88 movement do Hiei a profile.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice job great work you guys. But I see a little problem with Lenalee's and Tyki's profile. She won against Grimmjow its just her pre-crystal form loses. I reread Tyki vs TLY Hibari and it looked more like its in Tyki's favor rather than Hibari.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey can anyone walk me through the procedure of how to create a character profile? I only know how to edit so far. I'll rep.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 7, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey can anyone walk me through the procedure of how to create a character profile? I only know how to edit so far. I'll rep.



make a new page called Character profile - "insert character name here", fill out the template, then hyperlink it to the character profiles page and the verse it came from.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> make a new page called Character profile - "insert character name here", fill out the template, then hyperlink it to the character profiles page and the verse it came from.



What about tags? Am I required to write any of those?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 7, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> What about tags? Am I required to write any of those?



well, I didn't really bother with them, they're mostly for the search function.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

Tags are only needed if you want it to come up when you search a certain word.

Ordinarily, it should already come up when you search the character.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 7, 2009)

I would write about the storyline/characters then write about it's standing in the OBD?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

No, I mean the actual process you would go about making it. Like with the character profiles you would type: Character profile - 'character name'


----------



## Ulti (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think you do, then again I've never made a fiction page so you'll have to ask someone else.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

We need a guide to avoid these problems.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We need a guide to avoid these problems.



Yeah and I just finished the Kuwabara page.

Takuza vs. *Dracule Mihawk* (1-2)


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2009)

Just new page.
Name it like the fiction.
Put a picture and some info.
Add it to OBD fictions.
Add Character profiles.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 7, 2009)

KnivesTaichou
Baby Vegeta - edit as you see fit


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 7, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Ok done the Hiei page feel free to edit it:
> 
> Ignore List: Think I'm Dodging you? Here's why!
> 
> ...



Good job and can you do one for Byakko and Suzaku next?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Good job and can you do one for Byakko and Suzaku next?



Sure I may do those later today or tomorrow.

EDIT:

Done the Byakko page:
Beelzebub 24 RAW

Done a Ueki character page: Beelzebub 24 RAW as well as the Law of Ueki fiction page:
Beelzebub 24 RAW

Done a Ulquiorra page seeing as it was needed:
Beelzebub 24 RAW


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 7, 2009)

I made a page for Lord Slug. Be free to edit it.

Chapter 459 recap


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Done Grimmjow:

lets see does this work

and

Yoshimori

lets see does this work


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 8, 2009)

Finished King Bradley:

staying sexy


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Just finished Yomi

staying sexy

Should I make pages of:

Suzaku
Chu
Toya
Rinku
Shishiwakamaru
Jin

and powerscale or not do them at all?

EDIT:

Done Bui

staying sexy

Karasu

staying sexy

and

Elder Toguro

staying sexy

Just finished RAVE fiction page:

staying sexy


----------



## Zetta (Aug 8, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku asked to join. As always, I need confirmation and vouches.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll vouch, he seems like a very polite poster to me so unless there is something I'm not aware of I vouch. He could do wonders for the Getbackers characters.

BTW 88 you've done a wonderful job.

*Dog868cow* vs. Hunter X One Piece (7-1)

Made some changes.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll vouch for him too. Thanks Tranquil I added you to the Bastard!! supporter list.

Also made some rave master character profiles:

guys
guys


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 8, 2009)

If I can vouch, I'll vouch.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2009)

"high"-end medical stuff

Hurr, finally.

EDIT: From the Haru profile:



> Country level+ (Lucia who broke steel with his bare hands broke his hand on contact with Haru's Elbow)



How can you extrapolate country level durability from that?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> this blog
> 
> Hurr, finally.
> 
> ...



That was just a side note, Lucia fused with Endless (who can launch country busting attacks) and attacked Haru countless times. Try asking Avant see what he has to say about it.

Good job on the LT page btw.

EDIT:

Also would someone mind changing all of these from lower case (Character profile) to upper case (Character Profile)? 

this blog
this blog
this blog
this blog
this blog

Can you also change the name of this page to Robert Haydn too?

this blog

Sorry about that a little mistake I made when I started off making pages.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll vouch too

Also we need a Gundam G Page Now for the love of all that is GAR

Gave Ueki some wins
link.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Updated the Transformers entry a bit

Also made a Beast Wars entry

the wire is unmissable television


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice, CD! As a  Beast Wars fan I approve.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks

I'll have to rewatch some episodes to make character profiles for them

It'd be nice if some other Transformers fans helped out with the TF entries.  The TF universe is fucking huge after all.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Done Mukuro

Umi Monogatari Episode 6 sub

and nice work CD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Yukihiko Miroku asked to join. As always, I need confirmation and vouches.



Ill vouch for him. He's the one who did all of the GetBackers profiles, I just posted them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Done a Krory page

kodomut blog

Is it ok for me to do Raizen? Or is it just not worth it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2009)

Not worth it, you've only got powerscaling and that ridiculous "Raizen's stomach has infinite energy" argument for relevant material.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Not worth it, you've only got powerscaling and that ridiculous "Raizen's stomach has infinite energy" argument for relevant material.



Ahh, ok thanks.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Raizen had possesing Yusuke and stomping Sensui, his shaking the dimension with his stomach and taking Yusuke's mountain busting blast and not even flinching. Then there is powerscaling. Not much to work on but it's upto 88.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Raizen had possesing Yusuke and stomping Sensui, his shaking the dimension with his stomach and taking Yusuke's mountain busting blast and not even flinching. Then there is powerscaling. Not much to work on but it's upto 88.



Problem is, every implication of the first is debatable because he might have just been drawing out Yusuke's latent power, dunno how much was Raizen's contribution etc. The second is a bloody OBD in-joke and unquantifiable. The third at least gives a durability feat, I guess, but still.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 8, 2009)

How do you make a new page for a manga? like I want to start one for _Psycho Busters so I can link character profiles to it.
_


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> How do you make a new page for a manga? like I want to start one for _Psycho Busters so I can link character profiles to it.
> _



Do you mean a fiction page?

If so click new page on the left hand side and type the new fiction name in it.

EDIT:

Done another RAVE page. Sieg Hart

did use _Souzou Saisei_


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 8, 2009)

Made a profile for Sweet.

It kinda sucks because A: There's not much info on him in the first place and B: I'm woking from memory.

Link removed


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Made a profile for Sweet.
> 
> It kinda sucks because A: There's not much info on him in the first place and B: I'm woking from memory.
> 
> Lee in a box by Snowsong ^__^



Pretty cool profile.

Lee in a box by Snowsong ^__^
Lee in a box by Snowsong ^__^


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2009)

made a takutanuva profile (he's a really powerful Bionicle)
I did something like that last night.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 8, 2009)

Psycho Busters has been added. curse cut short


Kakeru Hase has been added   curse cut short


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasori is Stronger then Jiriaya/Itachi.

Feel free to help edit!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone have a game verse that needs a profile. I can see what i'll do.

Also my Assassin's Creed Profiles have already been posted here but feel free to edit them.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Should I mark Solaris from sonic as Nigh omnipotent?


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not think so personally.

He has not shown the ability to actually warp reality per say.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

Black Bolt and Vulcan need profiles. You should put that on the to-do list.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I do not think so personally.
> 
> He has not shown the ability to actually warp reality per say.



so turning the world inverted and erasing timelines and making the future and the past simultaneous existing isn't reality warp?


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 8, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> so turning the world inverted and erasing timelines and making the future and the past simultaneous existing isn't reality warp?



Is that what he did? I honestly cannot really remember, I don't remember alot about that failure of a game. 

I thought he was just capable of destroying the universe, but nothing more. Meh.

I guess it depends on what qualifies as nigh-omnipotent.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Silver went back to his time and destroyed iblis there then he some how thanks to Solaris was able to go back to the past because he merge the timelines together.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 8, 2009)

FMA characters are definitly not peak human. Maybe for the Anime but not the Manga. Which is the prime cannon anyway.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Anyone have a game verse that needs a profile. I can see what i'll do.
> 
> Also my Assassin's Creed Profiles have already been posted here but feel free to edit them.



I might do some soul calibur an tekken ones too.
Do you know about Folklore?


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Jinibea said:


> FMA characters are definitly not peak human. Maybe for the Anime but not the Manga. Which is the prime cannon anyway.



QFT. 10 char limit. 

Ed Elrick and Mustang are not peak human, they are probably olympic level athletes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Now to go change every article with my old username to my new one...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

Who were you before you were Aristoteles?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

~Avant~**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice to see your new user name. Sounds very intellectual as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you =)

I got the name from the Nasu-verse.

The Aristoteles are the representation of the cosmic bodies. I.E. they're the TYPES like ORT and Crimson Moon, they're basically plantery level threats


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> ~Avant~**



 I knew that I was just testing you.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I knew that I was just testing you.



I knew you knew. I was just testing you


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

I knew you knew that I knew.

Also, made two character profiles and a verse page. Feel free to edit them if you see any mistakes:

Why are caucasions the only racists?
Why are caucasions the only racists?
Why are caucasions the only racists?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Touché**


----------



## Ulti (Aug 9, 2009)

When I have time, I'm gonna do a fuck load of DMC (Notably boss demons) and KH profiles.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

added my favorite SDK character Hotaru This is just in people, courtesy of Danny Choo's Twitter account


Feel free to edit; More to come.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Another set of Samurai Deeper Kyo characters. Feel free to edit them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Ed Elrick and Mustang are not peak human, they are probably olympic level athletes.



Because Olympic athletes aren't peak human.

Also, I dunno shit about Black Bolt so if there are any strength/speed calcs giving a more specific classification than "superhuman", enter them.

Link removed

Given that he can level a city with a word and fueled a bomb which blew a parsecs-wide hole in spacetime, I'd put him at planet buster. That right?

EDIT: Jesus christ you people are making a shitload of profiles. I swear this wiki's gotten like 50 more profiles in three days...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, they're doing a good job. I'm happy to see more SDK characters though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

SDK characters are always a good thing. 'specially Hotaru.

So: Black Bolt's strength/speed/durability? Anyone?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I make Air Gear page it could take a while.

Im gonna go search Image sites and 4chan for pics pray for me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice now its done 
The Economist

oh wait damn I forgot to give it tags can I still change that?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

Marco

Everyone's favorite SDK character is up; Chinmei. Feel free to help edit this.

&

the better Sasuke

Marco


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

> unless we put the technology in (which is above our technology) at which point it rapes.



wat

AG just...isn't a strong verse, there's not much it rapes


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

Let me google that for you.

The beautiful Yukimura has been added. I think I may have missed a thing or two so feel free to edit.

More of the *Taishirou* will be added soon.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

did

&

did

Two of the Taishirou have been added. Feel free to edit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! You're a beast, I should rep you for your hardwork.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

By "insane hypersonic", is it just emphasis on how fast he is or is he actually massively hypersonic, mach 100+?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

More of an emphasis on how fast he is because the strongest characters near the end are dreadfully hypersonic.

I don't know if it should be massively or not. What are some your thoughts?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 9, 2009)

I made a profile for Tien, be free to edit it.

Ayu Mayu


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Because Olympic athletes aren't peak human.
> 
> Also, I dunno shit about Black Bolt so if there are any strength/speed calcs giving a more specific classification than "superhuman", enter them.
> 
> ...



Well he has Class 75 Strenth when he amps himself up.
If he survives the explosion his durability is amazing
His speed is supersonic


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2009)

Made one for OVA Sonic 
Chicks licking a guy's nipples)


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice job on the SDK profiles.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Nice job on the SDK profiles.



Thanks! I'm going to have to reread a few chapters (volumes lol) so I can finish Botenmaru, Fubuki, and Benitora.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 9, 2009)

We should upate the TTGL profile. 

with recent movie, Its destructive capacity is Omniverse level


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> We should upate the TTGL profile.
> 
> with recent movie, Its destructive capacity is Omniverse level



STTGL seems only multiversal in power. Still that's a major upgrade over the previous TTGL.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

I like TTGL too but omniversal is kind of pushing it.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

ashamed

ashamed

ashamed

have been added to Samurai Deeper Kyo. Also edited the Former too.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like Super TTGL can beat Galactus now seeing what new feats it has.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 9, 2009)

Oda Nobunaga from samurai deeper kyo; I know he brings back memories.

Omega Level


----------



## Zetta (Aug 9, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> We should upate the TTGL profile.
> 
> with recent movie, Its destructive capacity is Omniverse level



There's a step between universal and omniversal.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

Made a profile for Sandiiran, edit if necessary.

link


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 9, 2009)

Seeing that TTGL is much stronger now from the newest movie, then maybe we should Super TTGL it own page instend. I have to see the movie for my self before I make any judgements.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

Is the movie canon?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 9, 2009)

Just like the new Eva movies, their canon since their made by the same creator ( Hiroyuki Imaishi directed the TTGL movies and is the series creator).


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

I object to Ben 10:Alien Force being treated as canon.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 9, 2009)

Ono, you have to come to terms with the fact that sometimes, some canon is craptastic.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 10, 2009)

Of canon is carptastic.

Just look at ummmm.... Naruto, Avatar, Bleach, and oh ya! Twlight


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2009)

-looks at Black Bolt page-

Ö_Ö

Thank you, Mike!

I'll have to use Black Bolt in a few matches, if he's really that powerful.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 10, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I don't think you do, then again I've never made a fiction page so you'll have to ask someone else.



Make sure to list what kind of fiction it is (comic, manga, game, book, etc.) and list the author(s).



Omega Level said:


> Well he has Class 75 Strenth when he amps himself up.



Class 100, he trades blows equally with class 100 characters



> His speed is supersonic



Based on feats he has FTL reactions and has outspeeded FTL characters



Platinum said:


> STTGL seems only multiversal in power. Still that's a major upgrade over the previous TTGL.



What did it do?



Hellspawn28 said:


> It looks like Super TTGL can beat Galactus now seeing what new feats it has.



What feats?



Hellspawn28 said:


> Just like the new Eva movies, their canon since their made by the same creator ( Hiroyuki Imaishi directed the TTGL movies and is the series creator).



But that doesn't make sense, the events are completely different from the original. At most it's an alternate continuity.

Anyway, there has been a lot of activity lately. I'd like to thank everyone who worked so hard on the wiki, it took me hours to catch up.

However, there are some problems.

First of all, I would not have allowed 88 movement to join the wiki, based on what I know of him. However, he seems to be doing a good job, so I'll let him stay.

Secondly, I'm getting annoyed by the way some people do pages, since I have to keep fixing them. Mainly Keollyn, as of now. He will neglect to add links even more than others, he will make a character profile, list the character on the fiction page, but not link them, and he doesn't follow the correct format for listing matches under notable OBD victories and losses. Also, I sometimes comment on his pages asking him to fix certain things, and he then updates them and does a bunch of stuff except what I asked him to do. If I didn't know better, I would say he was deliberately trying to annoy me.

Other problems are pretty much standard: Alphabetical order mistakes, these really annoy me. (It should be noted though that when organizing things in alphabetical order lists, you should ignore spaces. For example, Random B would come after Randoma)

Also, not linking character profiles to their respective fiction pages and the main character profile page. When you make a character profile, always make sure to do both. Similarly, new fiction pages should be linked to the popular OBD fictions page, and new member profiles should be linked to the Outskirts Battledome Member List page. Same with General OBD terms, etc.

When filling out profiles, try not to leave categories blank. If you have no information on a category, just write unknown. If said category doesn't apply to the character, write N/A (Not applicable). The main exceptions are the Notable OBD Losses and Victories pages. You can leave those blank if you can't find any matches to add.

You generally shouldn't make character profiles for characters that we don't know enough about, or who don't have any real feats or indications of power.

Also, I know I sound like an elementary school teacher, but please do your best to use proper spelling, grammar, capitalization, and punctuation.

Overall though, you guys are doing a great job.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Would someone mind changing all of these from lower case (Character profile) to upper case (Character Profile)? 

Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!
Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!
Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!
Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!
Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!

Can you also change the name of this page to Robert Haydn too?

Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!

Sorry about that a little mistake I made when I started off making pages.

Also I found this one not having the correct Character Profile linking format:

Could Itachi & Kisame kill Pain?!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2009)

Well since Mike asked:








One of these images might be a repeat.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm gonna start on a couple of new DMC profiles (Berial and Mundus in particular) then I'll make one for Xemnas, Riku and other KH characters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2009)

Galactus without UN still wins
With UN he babyshakes


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

What? Wrong thread you posting in here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2009)

No I know this is the wiki I'm just restateing the obvious so that people don't feel that they should edit the TTGL page and say that it has a chance against Galactus


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

I know its been a while since anyone made a Rurouni Kenshin profile, so I thought I'd spice it up again. New addition, my personal favorite Yukishiro Enishi!

Pellegrini: ''robben isn?t in sale''


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> No I know this is the wiki I'm just restateing the obvious so that people don't feel that they should edit the TTGL page and say that it has a chance against Galactus



I was gonna say


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that goes without saying, we don't know much about STTGL other than those pics.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

Darksoul-subs NS121 480p

Pretty hard, Berial hasn't got much to work with. Tried my best though. He's one of only bosses who has feats though.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

4 New Rurouni Kenshin characters added, feel free help out.

~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~

~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~

~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~

~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I think that goes without saying, we don't know much about STTGL other than those pics.



Well until it actually destroys creation
I wont believe it has any chance.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently you can customize the Safari Zone as well. 3 new game have been revealed for the poke'htlon.

From the anime Rurouni Kenshin.

And 88 movement ^, you can do the captions if you want. Enishi was the only one I really knew what to say to.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Lights of a Prism
> 
> From the anime Rurouni Kenshin.
> 
> And 88 movement ^, you can do the captions if you want. Enishi was the only one I really knew what to say to.



Ok I'll try.

Lights of a Prism

Can someone change this?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are two characters that most likely no one really know about but are serious players in Get Backers.

Amon Natsuki
(Get Backers' version of a not arrogant Barragan)

The bottom cloud on the diagram is the one i am standing on.

&

Semimaru Kanade (Get Backers version of a Shino + Monk with a sword and massive speed )

The bottom cloud on the diagram is the one i am standing on.

feel free to help you if you can.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

Link removed

Don't think I did too well on this one, didn't remember much about him really.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

The female blitzer of Get Backers, Kirara Miroku

_Fortune_ summarizes

I might need some help with grammar and spelling so any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

_Fortune_ summarizes

Trish profile done.

3 more DMC profiles and I'm done

Lady
Nevan (I'm a fanboy)
Abigail


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

CBR interview

Lady profile finished.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

war

Nevan profile done. 1 to go.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 10, 2009)

It's sad that Nevan is the most interesting DMC character. What's even more sad is that it isn't because she's naked.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't find a decent picture of Abigail, so you'll have to excuse the really shit picture.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2009)

Abigail? That fail anime boss?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

I know he fails, but he is pretty damn strong.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Done a page for Tokiko feel free to edit it:

Itachi didn't want to fight Asuma and Kurenai. Or Kakashi for that matter.

Edit:

Did one for Papillon:

Itachi didn't want to fight Asuma and Kurenai. Or Kakashi for that matter.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 10, 2009)

I made a profile for the movie version of The Hulk. Be free to edit it.

Memories of the Heart


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Done a page for Captain Bravo feel free to edit:

Link removed

Done a page for Hiwatari:

Link removed


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

Creature

Agni and Rudra profile finished.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Shinobu Negoro:

Valkyria Chronicles Episode 19 sub


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

your wish is my command

Can't believe I done this.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 10, 2009)

> What feats?



I hear that Super TTGL is half of the universe now and has some mutiverse powers. I have not seen the movie yet, but I will have to see it for my self. I'm hoping more people will post some more feats of the second movie soon.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

the source

Beowulf(DMC) profile.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 10, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Also done a profile for Shōsei Sakaguchi
> 
> http://obd.wikispaces.com/Character+Profile+-+Shōsei+Sakaguchi



I have never read this series but I seriously want to now.  I've been reading the profiles you've been posting with them. Is the anime and manga closely the same? If so, I'll watch it and read it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I have never read this series but I seriously want to now.  I've been reading the profiles you've been posting with them. Is the anime and manga closely the same? If so, I'll watch it and read it.



Yep, they are really closely the same. There's only a few differences that hardly affect the story. I would recommend watching the anime as the manga didn't finish so many people consider the anime ending as canon. Busou Renkin is actually written by the Mangaka of Rurouni Kenshin so it's really worth watching.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Also done a profile for Shōsei Sakaguchi
> 
> ...



Thanks and yeah, I plan to do all DMC3 and 4 bosses

http://obd.wikispaces.com/Character+Profile+-+Shōsei+Sakaguchi


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 10, 2009)

August schedule

Made a profile for Lord Soth. May need some expansion. I'm using mainly my memory which is not very good.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Two more profiles:

No, don't go copying Wonder Girls! BAWWWWW

No, don't go copying Wonder Girls! BAWWWWW


----------



## very bored (Aug 10, 2009)

Could someone number the types of immortality on the immortality page?  Some other pages have them numbered, but this one doesn't. this sword


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2009)

Kazuma and Ryuhou Profiles:

*contest details*

*contest details*


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

these

Credo profile done.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

these

Echidna profile done, 2 more DMC profiles to do.

Sanctus
Saviour


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

CAR CRASH

One to go.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

LINK

All DMC profiles done, I'll move onto Kingdom Hearts later.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work SP they both look great.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Phew, it took a while but thanks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of makeing an AG character profile should I start with Ikki or Kazu.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I'm thinking of makeing an AG character profile should I start with Ikki or Kazu.



Cool, good luck. Start with Ikki, then Kazu, then maybe Agito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

Here rough draft of Ikki I need to go re-read because I can't recall the name of the attacks.

here


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

stock

Feel free to edit, I'm not really a KH expert.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wiki it.

Xemnas profile up.

Aiming to do most characters worth a shit. Next up, Larxene. I'm a fanboy of hers .


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Larxene done, Luxrod is probably the last one I'll do.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

I could do Xion, but I want the english version out first.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't help you there, I only know about II Final Mix


----------



## Stroev (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about signing up again.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2009)

s-CRY-ed pages:

The Darkness
The Darkness
The Darkness
The Darkness
The Darkness
The Darkness


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 11, 2009)

ProStars
ProStars
ProStars
ProStars
ProStars

Lucifer and his archangels have been added; probably the most broken characters in Getbackers.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

The Darkness


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

My bad. Sorry.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

I made a page for the Guilty Gear-verse anyone mind telling me how I link it to the Popular OBD fictions section?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Just type Guilty Gear in the Popular OBD Fic section, insert the link for your page, and there you go

Also make sure it's in alphabetical order and all that jazz


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Everytime I try to insert the link it puts it at the top of the page


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Cut and paste it?

I'll do it if you want, I've got the hang of it now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

It wont let me cut and paste.

I really want to learn how to do it myself so that I can update the page with the characters


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

It really sends the links to the top?

Then again it doesn't take it to the top when I do it, it used to but I was doing some KH profiles earlier and the links appeared where I wanted them.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn it no matter what I do it keeps putting the link all the way to the first thing on the wiki page


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Would you like me to do it?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes please heres the link to the page

retarded thread


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure who done it. Me or Ono but it's working now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

I just made a page for Sol (its place holder right now since I have to get off the Computer, but I'll update it with info as soon as I come back)


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome, I'll link it to the GG page.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah btw ~Aristoteles~ you kinda messed up on the page naming. When you made it, it should have been Character Profile - Sol Badguy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm new to the whole wiki thing, so bear with me lol


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2009)

Djourou Returns To Arsenal For Treatment - The Switzerland defender adds to the Gunners' list of problems...

Best.Profile.Ever


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, Sol's page is done.

If anyone would care to put his page in the OBD characters profile section I'd be grateful. (I tried to do it myself, damn thing wont let me)


Awesome


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Awesome
> 
> Best.Profile.Ever



Bite his shiny metal ass .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Made a page for Cross Marian

Link removed


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you allowed to post descriptions of feats along with scans in the others section of a character profile for a sense if proof? Just in case something is questionable?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 11, 2009)

I made a profile for Etemon and be free to edit it. I made this since I was bored and I need to something to keep me awake.

Depo-provera


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

Sai knows that Naruto loves Sakura

Sai knows that Naruto loves Sakura

Takuma Fudo and Haruki Emishi have been added.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2009)

RAW

Made a profile for Zapp Brannigan.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Sol's page still needs to be added to the Character profile list


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

^ I got you covered.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you.

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to make that many pages for the Guilty Gear cast tomorrow since I have a very long work schedule tomorrow (2pm - Midnight), But I'll atleast try to do Ky, Anji, and Johnny.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

^ No need to rush. Take your time if you got a busy schedule. (look at those hours though; at least you'll be making some money)


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Fry profile coming up.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

Deka
Deka
Deka
Deka

The Espada 1, 5, 7, 8 have been added! Feel free to edit!
My cpu is screwing with me so I can't put them in the CP right now; hopefully someone will give me a hand and slap them in there.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 12, 2009)

Can anyone edit Lina Inverse' character profile? What the hell is a Drag Slave?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2009)

but it sounds better and .


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Can anyone edit Lina Inverse' character profile? What the hell is a Drag Slave?



What is it supposed to be?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragon Slave I think, I've edited it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2009)

yes But would you rathe have a dragon or a drag for a slave?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

this kid's


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

^ What season is she from? How did I miss that one????

also, thanks to whomever helped out with the Bleach files.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

7/ 1 episode in 8

That was EM, he does a lot for the wiki.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 12, 2009)

Adding in pokemon manga characters.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

I also think we need to get some cardcaptor characters in this Wiki. Any one with extensive knowledge want to take the responsibility?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll handle the CCS characters


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragon slayer was the original name of the spell, by the time Lina use it the spell name had degenerated to drag slav on the novel.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2009)

New page is up: Earthbound


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 12, 2009)

I made a page for the Dr. Slump series. Be free to edit it.

SasuSaku Tegaki E


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> New page is up: Earthbound



Too bad your repsealed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Made the page for Ky Kiske. If anyone could hyperlink it to the Guilty Gear page, and put it in the OBD Character profile page, I'd be grateful

*THE FINISHED OPENING POSTS!*


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Done.

10char


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 12, 2009)

Can someone make a page of GaogaiGar? As well as add character profiles to Soul Eater?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2009)

anteater422

Level 4 Akuma


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe I'll make a master Asia Page, but not until I get back.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol at some profiles having 10+ wins/losses. Threads better be entertaining.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 12, 2009)

some matches are really rape matches. I wouldn't be surprised if most of those wins are over Naruto characters


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 12, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Dragon slayer was the original name of the spell, by the time Lina use it the spell name had degenerated to drag slav on the novel.


I was on the impression that it was called 'Dragu Slave'.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 13, 2009)

Tales series has been added!

I colored Momoko's comic.

Luke from Tales of the Abyss is up

I colored Momoko's comic.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 13, 2009)

There's something wrong with the indents on the character profiles page, I added a character and the everything under it was indented...


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 13, 2009)

To be able to edit character profiles, is there anything I need to to? Besides from being a member of the OBDWiki I mean.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Are you allowed to post descriptions of feats along with scans in the others section of a character profile for a sense if proof? Just in case something is questionable?



Yes.



Charcan said:


> Lol at some profiles having 10+ wins/losses. Threads better be entertaining.



I agree, really, 3 for each section should be the maximum. (This doesn't mean go and delete all of the links in profiles with more than that, just a general guideline).



Testrun said:


> To be able to edit character profiles, is there anything I need to to? Besides from being a member of the OBDWiki I mean.



No, they're just like any other page (unless they're locked).

Also, again I will predictably bitch about people getting alphabetical order wrong and forgetting to link their character profiles to both the main character profile page and their respective fiction pages.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Man I'm getting the profiling urge again.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Page for Anji Mito is done

Link removed


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 13, 2009)

I made a page for The Fury. Be free to edit it.

When all else fails, listen to Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Just made a profile for Master Galvatron, but I forgot to label 'Character Profile' on it

*link*


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Master Galvatron destructive capacity should be higher since I remember he wipe out like three small planets or something.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 13, 2009)

If you put a Video Game character as a profile but the video game comes out with a manga too, can we use manga feats also?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think Master Galvatron destructive capacity should be higher since I remember he wipe out like three small planets or something.



Uh, I don't think he ever did that 

The best destruction feat I can remember is his clash with Super Starscream


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 13, 2009)

Request page for Grand Master Yoda from Star Wars.
Mace has one and Yoda doesn't


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 13, 2009)

MrWigglesworth

MrWigglesworth

MrWigglesworth

MrWigglesworth

Psyren has new characters, can someone put them in the character profiles sections? (That section keeps freezing up my CPU for some reason)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 13, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Request page for Grand Master Yoda from Star Wars.
> Mace has one and Yoda doesn't


Maybe after we do Freedon Nadd.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 13, 2009)

Be making a page for Naga Sadow tomorrow


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 13, 2009)

Also can someone please update Hitsugaya's page to Hypersonic.  He was keeping up with Harribel who's under Hypersonic+


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 13, 2009)

The basic outline for Freedon Nadd is up, someone else who knows more about him will have to fill in/fix some of the parts.

Itachi vs Sasuke Fight One of Worst Written Battle in Manga History


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> If you put a Video Game character as a profile but the video game comes out with a manga too, can we use manga feats also?



Specify if it's from the manga though so people know which version can do what and don't confuse them.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 14, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Just made a profile for Master Galvatron, but I forgot to label 'Character Profile' on it
> 
> Link removed


I corrected that. And nice picture 




Yukihiko Miroku said:


> If you put a Video Game character as a profile but the video game comes out with a manga too, can we use manga feats also?


Specify if the feats comes from the manga or not.



Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Also can someone please update Hitsugaya's page to Hypersonic.  He was keeping up with Harribel who's under Hypersonic+


Hahahahahahahahahaha.

No.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I wanna make profiles for the big 5 since SG already has one, and Im afraid to make one for DSPV should I make a Kirby or a Chuck Norris, or a Itachi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

New page: Naga Sadow


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 14, 2009)

dirty dancing

Soul Calibur request fulfilled. Feel free to edit (This guy has a massive movelist so I'll get to some of it some more later.)


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 14, 2009)

> I agree, really, 3 for each section should be the maximum. (This doesn't mean go and delete all of the links in profiles with more than that, just a general guideline).



I'm fine with adding more 10 matchs since it gives people the opportunity to see who won and lost in a battle. And that the idea of a match was done before.

I think vs threads should be added if their is a good enough replys and a clear winner then a thread with six replys and no real reason why he or she would win or lose.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 14, 2009)

H1N1 Outbreak

The strongest character in Getbackers has been done. (I don't count Ginji)


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> If you put a Video Game character as a profile but the video game comes out with a manga too, can we use manga feats also?



Is the manga canon or not?



noobthemusical said:


> I think I wanna make profiles for the big 5 since SG already has one, and Im afraid to make one for DSPV should I make a Kirby or a Chuck Norris, or a Itachi.



Squirrel Girl is an actual licensed character, not a variation on a character we made up here.

You could do a joke profile for someone like Chuck Norris and put it under real life.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 15, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Is the manga canon or not?



That's the thing, the manga follows the game's story but when they do like fight scenes, we get to actually get to seem them instead of the whole gameplay thing when you have to tap X 30 times and etc. 

However, I can't seem to find any proof if it is cannon or not, but the game also has manga side stories. I'm still searching myself to see if they are cannon or not. 

But the game was out first.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 15, 2009)

Omnirix wants entrance.

You know what I need.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Omnirix wants entrance.
> 
> You know what I need.



Omnirix is ok.

If I wasn't stupid and was not high when I did all that D-Grayman shit. My vouch would count.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 15, 2009)

It should always carry the brackets (Life Wiper) then.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I corrected that. And nice picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least list the Espada as below Hypersonic then.  Because all of their pages say that, and yet, Hitsugaya is at least as fast as Harribel


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 15, 2009)

^
|
|
Bleachwanker anyone


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> ^
> |
> |
> Bleachwanker anyone



At its finest


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2009)

When did Kun wipe all life off a planet? He just drained an unknown number of Massassi.

The only Sith with planetary level feats would be Nihilsu or DE Palpatine.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm thinking it's referring to potentially taking out an entire planet via mindfuck or something.

Ask TWF.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 16, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> That's the thing, the manga follows the game's story but when they do like fight scenes, we get to actually get to seem them instead of the whole gameplay thing when you have to tap X 30 times and etc.
> 
> However, I can't seem to find any proof if it is cannon or not, but the game also has manga side stories. I'm still searching myself to see if they are cannon or not.
> 
> But the game was out first.



Well just add notes to differentiate the manga feats from the others


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 16, 2009)

it seems someone left Character Profile - off the Dragonite page... Could someone plz fix?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to go to work now. But once I get back at around 6:30, I'll finish up all the Guilty Gear profiles


----------



## God Movement (Aug 16, 2009)

Done a profile for Jasdevi

here


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 16, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> ^
> |
> |
> Bleachwanker anyone



Hey he has a point.  He's backed down from wanting Hitsugaya listed as supersonic to wanting the Espada listed as just supersonic so it's consistent with the fact that Hitsugaya kept up with Harribel.  Having Harribel listed as hypersonic while Hitsugaya is listed as supersonic makes no sense.  Unless objective consistency doesn't matter to you, just subjective dislike of Bleach and Hitsugaya.

On the subject of Star Wars wanking:  Yeah, some members are definite Wars wankers, like TWF.  I'm battling it in my area of expertise on Star Wars, Knights of the Old Republic characters.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 16, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Hey he has a point.  He's backed down from wanting Hitsugaya listed as supersonic to wanting the Espada listed as just supersonic so it's consistent with the fact that Hitsugaya kept up with Harribel.  Having Harribel listed as hypersonic while Hitsugaya is listed as supersonic makes no sense.  Unless objective consistency doesn't matter to you, just subjective dislike of Bleach and Hitsugaya.



All Bleach characters should be supersonic cause its filled with unquantable speed feats.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> When did Kun wipe all life off a planet? He just drained an unknown number of Massassi.
> 
> The only Sith with planetary level feats would be Nihilsu or DE Palpatine.


 
I'm talking about being able to being able to pull off a feat such as making suns go supernova with the use of the crystal aboard Sadow's Corsair. Never said that he had wiped all life off of a planet.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 16, 2009)

Magellan said:


> All Bleach characters should be supersonic cause its filled with unquantable speed feats.



Red herring.  Whether they should be supersonic or not is not the point, they should at least be consistent.

Speaking of TWF, he's trying to say Darth Malak is supersonic with relativistic reactions based on powerscaling- with the FILMS.  I'm sorry, but the only such instance that even approaches that is an inconsistent case of bad editing in TPM.  TWF, you're welcome to prove it here.  If not, stay away from the page.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry 

"Wrong cousin-fucker"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

Aside from that, Fang's wrong. A planetary system isn't a planet, it's a group of planets orbiting a star, I.E. the solar system.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 16, 2009)

Star Wars tends to call them star systems IIRC.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 16, 2009)

Again, Fang.  I'll keep reverting your changes until you show up here with some proof.

*sigh*  Where's a wiki admin when you need one...


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Bell Test Grounds
Best be updating that Hitsugaya page


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Hey he has a point.  He's backed down from wanting Hitsugaya listed as supersonic to wanting the Espada listed as just supersonic so it's consistent with the fact that Hitsugaya kept up with Harribel.  Having Harribel listed as hypersonic while Hitsugaya is listed as supersonic makes no sense.  Unless objective consistency doesn't matter to you, just subjective dislike of Bleach and Hitsugaya.
> 
> On the subject of Star Wars wanking:  Yeah, some members are definite Wars wankers, like TWF.  I'm battling it in my area of expertise on Star Wars, Knights of the Old Republic characters.



You make a good point people in the game KOTOR have no feats whatsoever, because Gameplay mechanics are non-canon.  In otherwords, Zette Juckasta could argueably kill Darth Malak.  Otherwise I could make the point that I can kill Darth Malak with a blaster rifle, and no force powers.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

made one for Tenchi's kain
here)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> *You make a good point people in the game KOTOR have no feats whatsoever*, because Gameplay mechanics are non-canon. In otherwords, Zette Juckasta could argueably kill Darth Malak. Otherwise I could make the point that I can kill Darth Malak with a blaster rifle, and no force powers.


 
Wat  .


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wat  .



I'll repeat Gameplay Mechanics are non-canon.  
It is the general policy of the Star Wars verse.  Don't believe me go on the Star Wars wikia.  (I meant KOTOR I btw) KOTOR they define a few feats like Nihilus raising his fleet, and destroying Katarr.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

Notice how I was not referring to gameplay mechanics. Nice strawman.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Notice how I was not referring to gameplay mechanics. Nice strawman.



Explain how Malak is Supersonic then.
Powescaling from the films doensn't cut it since he's never mentioned in the films.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have to explain how Malak is supersonic since I had never mentioned nor implied that he is supersonic. Do I look like TWF to you? Did I make the claim?


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I don't have to explain how Malak is supersonic since I had never mentioned nor implied that he is supersonic. Do I look like TWF to you? Did I make the claim?



My bad


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

Is a wiki mod on? Maybe I should add myself to the member's list


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a question. Which version of Digimon is used in the OBD Wiki? Aren't there more than one?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 17, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> You make a good point people in the game KOTOR have no feats whatsoever, because Gameplay mechanics are non-canon.  In otherwords, Zette Juckasta could argueably kill Darth Malak.  Otherwise I could make the point that I can kill Darth Malak with a blaster rifle, and no force powers.



They do have feats, from cutscenes.  Malak in particular has:

Caught enemies in stasis.
Caught Revan in a Force Whirlwind
Held two Jedi in Force Choke simultaneously without raising his hand or even looking at them
Killed said Jedi with force lightning and a lightsaber throw.

Also there are certain things we can assume about the characters from game mechanics.  They have certain powers that are set, no matter how the game's played.  For Malak, some of those powers are Force Breach, Force Jump, Force Immunity, et.  From these we can derive that Malak can do mental attacks, move faster-than-the-eye-can-see, and use defenses against force-based attacks (and, by OBD equivalence, magic-based attacks)


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are going to update *Halibel*'s profile can you just please replace that stupid image with this one.



I mean seriously why the hell is this picture not there 

I know you can't see the face but who wants to see it


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw the Looney Tunes wiki and wondered if someone was up to doing a Bugs Bunny profile? hmm


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 17, 2009)

Made an Apollo profile. His durability was a shot in the dark, but it passed Mike's inspection, so that's cool.

this


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 17, 2009)

A profile for Classic Dr.Strange is also needed. Someone make it if possible.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 17, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Again, Fang.  I'll keep reverting your changes until you show up here with some proof.
> 
> *sigh*  Where's a wiki admin when you need one...



You rang?



Manw? S?limo said:


> Red herring.  Whether they should be supersonic or not is not the point, they should at least be consistent.


Then, all Bleach speeds should be listed as Unquantifiable?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Hey he has a point.  He's backed down from wanting Hitsugaya listed as supersonic to wanting the Espada listed as just supersonic so it's consistent with the fact that Hitsugaya kept up with Harribel.  Having Harribel listed as hypersonic while Hitsugaya is listed as supersonic makes no sense.  Unless objective consistency doesn't matter to you, just subjective dislike of Bleach and Hitsugaya.



I was under the impression that Hitsuyaga beating Hallibel was PIS/jobbing

Anyway, arguing "bad editing" is retarded since you're attempting to know what the film makers were trying to say which opens the door to casting doubt on any scene at all. Suspension of Disbelief is necessary.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 17, 2009)

Harribel was intentionally avoiding just killing the shit out Hitsugaya so she could prep for some ultra-attack of some sort.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Harribel was intentionally avoiding just killing the shit out Hitsugaya so she could prep for some ultra-attack of some sort.



Not really, it was basically just a back and forth trading of attacks. Until Hitsugaya used his Bankai ability. Neither was outdoing the other tbqh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2009)

Another question. Why doesn't the Darth Nihilus page actually link to my Nihilus respect thread? It links to the Sith Lord Respect Thread which has really nothing on him last I looked.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Another question. Why doesn't the Darth Nihilus page actually link to my Nihilus respect thread? It links to the Sith Lord Respect Thread which has really nothing on him last I looked.



It does now


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 17, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Not really, it was basically just a back and forth trading of attacks. Until Hitsugaya used his Bankai ability. Neither was outdoing the other tbqh.



It's pretty obvious that Harribel > Hitsugaya in every way, especially considering his strongest attack failed to do anything more than inconvenience her. When she first released she easily got past his defenses with her sword which should have killed him were it not for the asspull ice clone. She then proceeded to spam La Gota, and it was mentioned that she was intentionally avoiding finishing the fight until there was enough water in the atmosphere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It does now



Thank you sir.

Question, though. I want to submit a profile but I wanna make sure it's acceptable.



Name: Kevin Winnicot
Origin: Xenosaga
Gender: Male
Classification: Human scientist, being of the imaginary realm (extra-dimensional ghost basically)
Age: 29
Powers and Abilities: Can manipulate space and time at will. This allows him super-strength, speed and durability as well as the power to teleport himself and other people/objects whenever he chooses.. He also has telekinesis, telepathy,  flight and complete invulnerability to purely physical attacks.
Weaknesses: No specific ones
Destructive Capacity: Starbusting+ via powerscaling
Speed: FTL via official statement
Durability: No physical damage can hurt him. His essence was destroyed by usppressing the energy of a device that resets the universe however.
Strength:  Class 100+ via official statement
Standard Equipment: None
Intelligence: Got into one of the best schools in the galaxy at 14 and was an assistant to another great scientist at the same age. Constructed both KOS-MOS and T-elos who have some of the best tech in all of Xenosaga.

Notable Attacks/Techniques:
None 

Notable OBD Victories:
(With other Testaments) Stomps the Holy Shounen Trinity
Ice & Spice: The Sasuke x Karin FC

Notable OBD Loses:

Ohter: The Xenosaga Perfect Guide says that "The power of testament has no material limitation."


------------------------

Is the quote I showed valid enough reason to say he's class 100 and FTL?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it should. Can't really say about being FTL or his strength, since I have never played Xenosaga. Anything other than the official statements that verify this, or is there any feats of his from the game?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You rang?



Well, Fang's claiming the relatively featless Darth Malak to have supersonic speed/relativistic reaction speed.  He bases this on powerscaling with movie jedi who he says react to hypersonic blaster bolts.  I've never seen evidence of this.   I tried removing that, but he just kept reverting it.

However, he told me he's banned from NF right now, so he can't show up to argue.



> Then, all Bleach speeds should be listed as Unquantifiable?



Again, not my point.  I'm not saying anything about what should be put down, just how they should be put down relative to each other.  However, I'm no expert on Bleach, and if some members are saying that Harribel just let Hitsugaya keep up then whatever.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's pretty obvious that Harribel > Hitsugaya in every way, especially considering his strongest attack failed to do anything more than inconvenience her.



A VL had to come rescue Halibel from her predicament.




> When she first released she easily got past his defenses with her sword which should have killed him were it not for the asspull ice clone.



Being butthurt about his survival wont change anything.

She then proceeded to spam La Gota, and it was mentioned that she was intentionally avoiding finishing the fight until there was enough water in the atmosphere.[/QUOTE]

So was Hitsugaya.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 17, 2009)

> A VL had to come rescue Halibel from her predicament.



A: There's nothing to suggest Wonderweiss was a Vasto Lorde before becoming an Arrancar.
B: She remained alive and undamaged, even after the attack had ended, despite Hitsugaya saying she would die when the attack ended. She was merely frozen in place, for who knows how long considering her obvious superiority to Hitsugaya in every way. So yes, she was inconvenienced.




> Being butthurt about his survival wont change anything.



Unable to present a reasonable counterargument, you resort to Ad Hominem and ignore the argument. Ask me if I'm suprised.



> So was Hitsugaya



Hitsugaya doesn't need water in the atmosphere, as he stated himself.


All in all, I accept your concession and agree with your assertion that Harribel > Hitsugaya. Block.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> A: There's nothing to suggest Wonderweiss was a Vasto Lorde before becoming an Arrancar.
> B: She remained alive and undamaged, even after the attack had ended, despite Hitsugaya saying she would die when the attack ended. She was merely frozen in place, for who knows how long considering her obvious superiority to Hitsugaya in every way. So yes, she was inconvenienced.



A. Wonderweiss is a VL. Are you seriously debating this?

B. She wasnt trapped long enough for her to die. After like 3 minutes, Wonderweiss shows up and breaks her out. If it werent for him, she was raped.



> Unable to present a reasonable counterargument, you resort to Ad Hominem and ignore the argument. Ask me if I'm suprised.





You, of all people, are call ME out on trolling?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyways, like I said, being butthurt about his ice clone wont change the fact that he pulled one over on Boobalicious using it.



> Hitsugaya doesn't need water in the atmosphere, as he stated himself.



Both of them were waiting for the water in the atmosphere to condense, he said that himself.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 17, 2009)

Indeed, Cubey, I agree that the other members of CP9 should get profiles, however, I'm afraid I'm not very good at estimating such things as strength and destructive capacity.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I think it should. Can't really say about being FTL or his strength, since I have never played Xenosaga. Anything other than the official statements that verify this, or is there any feats of his from the game?



Well when it comes to strength, the Testaements usually use their other powers like Tk or whatever in place of lifting something with their hands.
As for speed, a Testament cana ppear and disappear at will but they didn't fly lightyears because...they could teleport there.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Well, Fang's claiming the relatively featless Darth Malak to have supersonic speed/relativistic reaction speed.  He bases this on powerscaling with movie jedi who he says react to hypersonic blaster bolts.  I've never seen evidence of this.   I tried removing that, but he just kept reverting it.


Malak Deflects multiple shots from Carths blaster pistol in a cut scene he did not even have his lightsabre drawn when the first shot was fired

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2ak-2YMgwU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Blaster bolts from Space battles calcs show that there supersonic I'll look for the thread now

Edit: And before you ask yes Carth is a crap shot


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, visually the blasters in KOTOR are very slow, not nearly supersonic.  And seeing as KOTOR happens 4000 years before the movies proving that movie blasters are supersonic (which I doubt) wouldn't necessarily prove KOTOR era blasters are.

And yes, I know Carth is a crack shot, I've played the game (multiple times, I might add.  It's one of my favorites)


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Well, visually the blasters in KOTOR are very slow, not nearly supersonic.  And seeing as KOTOR happens 4000 years before the movies proving that movie blasters are supersonic (which I doubt) wouldn't necessarily prove KOTOR era blasters are.


From what I've heard

The visual part is not the main part of the Blaster there is an invisible part as well which hits first the visual part is like the tail of a comet

BTW I said crap shot did you see how badly the first shot fired missed


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Those Trade Federation control cores are over 700 meters wide, and the blaster bolts are coming from the Geonosis arena at least four kilometers away.

lol at "below" supersonic speed when they travel multiple kilometers in less than 1/10th of a second in single-shot frames.



Gig said:


> From what I've heard
> 
> The visual part is not the main part of the Blaster there is an invisible part as well which hits first the visual part is like the tail of a comet
> 
> BTW I said crap show did you see how badly the first shot fired missed



This is consistant with blaster technology seeing how starfighter weapons technology like blaster cannons on Tie-Fighters, X-Wings, Y-Wings, A-Wings, Tie-Interceptors, ARC Starfighters, ect...are the same technology on a larger scale than infantry or armored vehicle versions, only upscaled.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> This is consistant with blaster technology seeing how starfighter weapons technology like blaster cannons on Tie-Fighters, X-Wings, Y-Wings, A-Wings, Tie-Interceptors, ARC Starfighters, ect...are the same technology on a larger scale than infantry or armored vehicle versions, only upscaled.



This is pretty much where I got it from since Wong has a pic where an ISD in Empire Strikes Back destroys an asteroid before the green visual part of the bolt has barely left the barrel of the Turbo Laser. 

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2009)

Same thing, in RoTJ and TESB, you have starfighters and ships or whatever can struck exactly either two or three seconds before the visible component hits the target, REGARDLESS of distance. Best explaination is that turbolasers and blaster bolts have some unknown means of acceleration where the invisible bolt strikes before the coherent and visible light of the blaster.

Wedge's X-Wing was hit and shaking before a visible blaster cannon tagged him in RoTJ during the Battle of Endor, same with Luke deflecting and creating sparks from a blaster bolt on Jabba's sail barge during RoTJ before the blast actually touched his lightsaber.

Oh yeah and if anyone is interested due to frame rates, the rate of fire for a Clone Trooper's DC-15 was calculated at 1500 rounds per minute.

1500 divided by 60 = is 25 shots per second.

Superior to most modern infantry grade automatic or semi-automatic weapons in the real-world.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Again, several kilometers being covered by blaster bolts in single shot frames from the Clone Trooper DC-15 blaster rifles.

Again consistant with AoTC, RoTS, TESB and RoTJ in larger areas.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> Same thing, in RoTJ and TESB, you have starfighters and ships or whatever can struck exactly either two or three seconds before the visible component hits the target, REGARDLESS of distance. Best explaination is that turbolasers and blaster bolts have some unknown means of acceleration where the invisible bolt strikes before the coherent and visible light of the blaster.
> 
> Wedge's X-Wing was hit and shaking before a visible blaster cannon tagged him in RoTJ during the Battle of Endor, same with Luke deflecting and creating sparks from a blaster bolt on Jabba's sail barge during RoTJ before the blast actually touched his lightsaber.
> 
> ...


Now that the speed o Blasters is confirmed with multiple screen shots and articles 

The real question now is have handheld blasters improved by a significant amount in the last 10,000 years in Starwars?


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2009)

Idk, Star Wars with ground combat technology is like 40K after the Horus Heresy for the Imperium of Man.

It noticably shows in blaster technology for hand held use to have evolved since the oldest times in the Old Republic. Just like how Jedi and Sith don't walk around with battery packs on their backs strapped to their shoulders for those old ass lightsabers anymore, you notice how blaster rifles and pistols get more streamlined and perfected over the years.

I've also never seen any material to suggest a HUGE difference in the gap for their speed when it comes to RoF.


----------



## Gig (Aug 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Idk, Star Wars with ground combat technology is like 40K after the Horus Heresy for the Imperium of Man.
> 
> It noticably shows in blaster technology for hand held use to have evolved since the oldest times in the Old Republic. Just like how Jedi and Sith don't walk around with battery packs on their backs strapped to their shoulders for those old ass lightsabers anymore, you notice how blaster rifles and pistols get more streamlined and perfected over the years.
> 
> I've also never seen any material to suggest a HUGE difference in the gap for their speed when it comes to RoF.


Fair enough they basically tweak the design ever couple hundred years 

off topic but has it ever been explained why personel shields are no longer standard issue for armies like they where in KOTOR era old Republic?


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably for the same reason, Old Republic by the PT era had no real standing army except for a small one which was made up of militamen from local sectors, same with their fleets. There was no war going on between the end of the last Sith War when the Brotherhood of Darkness and the Army of Light destroyed each other at the end of the 7th Battle of Ruusan.

And with the Galactic Empire, well that's easy, GE is cheap when it comes to soldiers (they have billions of Stormtroopers, and that doesn't count a similar number of Fleet or Army Troopers, ect..), and like the their starfighter pilots don't invest the money in expensive shielding for pilots or shields for their armored soldiers.

I mean Stormies do have the advance of that armor since it has HUD, basic built in video, nightvision and infared displays, communications, sealed suits, ect.. And they can survived multiple richoets from grazed blaster shots. So I guess that's their logic.

And the New Republic/Galactic Alliance are just dumb-ass pacifists. Now the Chiss had heavily armored troopers.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey WTF update Hitsugaya's win part I earned that victory


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2009)

So how do I join the wiki again? I need to belong to it to make profiles right?


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm 99% sure you joined the Wiki and were approved in the past


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2009)

I did. i joined right near the start I think but my account was deleted upon my banning a while back.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 18, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Hey WTF update Hitsugaya's win part I earned that victory


Could you give it a rest?



The Anti-Existence said:


> I did. i joined right near the start I think but my account was deleted upon my banning a while back.



I approved your new account.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Zetta.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2009)

Again, Fang.  You've done this before.  You're only posting single frames from your "examples".  Now, how are we supposed to judge speed from a single frame?  Does this mean I could post a single frame from a long-rang fireblast in Avatar and claim that the characters reacting to it now have supersonic speed?

Videos please, or you aren't proving anything.


----------



## ipakmann (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL I'm a dupe. Yeah right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2009)

How suspiciously out of place.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 18, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Well, Fang's claiming the relatively featless Darth Malak to have supersonic speed/relativistic reaction speed.  He bases this on powerscaling with movie jedi who he says react to hypersonic blaster bolts.  I've never seen evidence of this.   I tried removing that, but he just kept reverting it.
> 
> However, he told me he's banned from NF right now, so he can't show up to argue.



Personally, considering Malak was able to fight on the same level as Revan at the end and around the middle, was able to Force Stasis him during a fight, he should be fairly fast.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 18, 2009)

There we go.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Personally, considering Malak was able to fight on the same level as Revan at the end and around the middle, was able to Force Stasis him during a fight, he should be fairly fast.



I know, but _relativistic_ reaction speeds?  C'mon.  Revan may be formidable, but he doesn't have any speed feats himself.  (BTW, Malak Force Stasis'd Bastila and Carth, he never did it to Revan.  He did catch Revan in a Force Whirlwind, though.)


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2009)

All jedi have negative reaction speed thanks to precog


----------



## Zetta (Aug 18, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I know, but _relativistic_ reaction speeds?  C'mon.  Revan may be formidable, but he doesn't have any speed feats himself.  (BTW, Malak Force Stasis'd Bastila and Carth, he never did it to Revan.  He did catch Revan in a Force Whirlwind, though.)



Could be. It's been years since I played KOTOR 1.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Again, Fang.  You've done this before.  You're only posting single frames from your "examples".



Single-shot sequential frames taken after each other in areas covering multiple kilometers or more in G-canon material for Attack of the Clones, Revenge of the Sith, Clone Wars (both series), ect..

You don't get to throw away the evidence because it spits in your face everything you hold against it.



> Now, how are we supposed to judge speed from a single frame?



Distance and scale, get over it. Frame shots take place roughly 1/10th of a second after each other. Your not dismissing this.



> Does this mean I could post a single frame from a long-rang fireblast in Avatar and claim that the characters reacting to it now have supersonic speed?
> 
> Videos please, or you aren't proving anything.



I have posted videos in the past as well the calcs for them from various sites, including here, and evidence is still on my side from Spacebattles and Stardestroyer.net. 

Stop with the argument ad infinitum. You playing the ignorance game isn't my problem, your the exact same as Anti-Existence when it comes to this.

Consecutive frame rates show blaster bolts going from one end at the entrance of the Geonosis arena to the lines by the Trade Federation Core Ships, several kilometers away. Again consistant with open area shots in The Phantom Menance and Revenge of the Sith and The Empire Strikes Back/Return of the Jedi.

But I'll humor you with the Geonosian Arena breakout scene with the Clone Troopers.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2009)

You're the one presenting the argument, you present the proof.  It doesn't matter if you've presented it before elsewhere, the problem is you haven't presented it here, to me.  What would you think if Richard Dawkins walked into a lecture hall to debate a creationist, then said "I've already presented my evidence elsewhere, go find it", then left, declaring victory.  Undoubtably he has presented his evidence before, but saying so is not going to win the debate at hand.

EDIT:  BTW, the formula for speed is distance/time, not distance alone.  You can't get time from a single frame.

EDIT 2:  Ok, you posted a video.  Unfortunately, it's the end of my lunch break so I have to get off the internet.  I'll watch it later.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> *snip*



Stop with the wacky non-sequitars



> EDIT:  BTW, the formula for speed is distance/time, not distance alone.  You can't get time from a single frame.



Yes you can when they're sequential.

Typical single shot frame for a film shot in 24 FPS is under a ten of a second to one twelth a second.

Try again, now the burden of proof is on you to provide evidence that KoTOR era blasters are below supersonic speeds.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2009)

I was trying to convince you to post your proof.  I couldn't very well argue against you if you hadn't posted anything to argue against.  Also, you were posting only one frame from each "example".  But, this is moot since you've posted a video.  Again, I'll be back later to watch it.  GTG.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2009)

Made a profile for Jyabura.

It is my birthday.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 18, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Made a profile for Jyabura.
> 
> It is my birthday.



Nice work it's about time he got a page.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I was trying to convince you to post your proof.  I couldn't very well argue against you if you hadn't posted anything to argue against.  Also, you were posting only one frame from each "example".  But, this is moot since you've posted a video.  Again, I'll be back later to watch it.  GTG.



Provide evidence of Old Republic era blaster technology being below supersonic speeds.


----------



## ipakmann (Aug 18, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Made a profile for Jyabura.
> 
> It is my birthday.


Thank you someone finally did it.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Provide evidence of Old Republic era blaster technology being below supersonic speeds.



Errr...

Burden of Proof is always on the positive.

Positive: Old Republic era blaster technology have supersonic speeds.
Negative: Old Republic era blaster technology don't have supersonic speeds.

I don't really care one way or the other about the speed of Star Wars tech but using a burden of proof fallacy isn't a good way to prove your point.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Errr...
> 
> Burden of Proof is always on the positive.
> 
> ...



I've already put in evidence for for my arguement, he now has the burden of proof since its his claim that he's making without any precedent or reason to compell it to go against the rational. 

Very simple concept it, he believes there's a difference, a positive claim on his part to indicate otherwise, he has to prove the negative. You don't get to do nothing because your on the otherside of the argument. 

Edit: In any case, he's trying to differ them from post Old Republic era blasters when there's no rational or logic for that and precedent indicates he has no grounds to make this claim other than him nitpicking. 

Old Republic blasters: cauterize and flash burn things, retain the exact same properties and effects as post Old Republic blasters and beyond. Why he claims they are different is beyond me.

Just like how it's retarded to assume a mid-tier Sith Lord has lower stats than low-tier Jedi Knights or Jedi Masters.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 18, 2009)

made a ryo-ohki profile and would like EM to checkl it over for any mistakes i might have made. 
*anyone like to see sakura killing sasuke???*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 18, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> made a ryo-ohki profile and would like EM to checkl it over for any mistakes i might have made.
> 1



I fixed up some typing errors on that.

Done a Justin Law profile. Might be doing a few Soul Eater profiles today.

1

EDIT:

Done a profile for every Soul Eater character worth a shit.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 18, 2009)

Bleach 233 sub

Sakura Kakei is done. Can someone add her to the character profiles list? my cpu is freezing up on that page again. Also, you can check for mistakes too.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Click here.
> 
> Sakura Kakei is done. Can someone add her to the character profiles list? my cpu is freezing up on that page again. Also, you can check for mistakes too.



Got you covered.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried to join the wikispaces using 'testrun' as my username but says it's already taken. I had to use t3strun instead, which sounds stupid


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 19, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Got you covered.



No doubt! Thanks!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2009)

Done a lot of Yu Yu Hakusho profiles:

Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk
Mihawk


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2009)

Made a Kazu profile at last 
Enjoy
Gedou Mazou


----------



## Ulti (Aug 19, 2009)

Should I add Barragan's new weakness?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Should I add Barragan's new weakness?



I would say wait until Bleach comes out this week but if you want to then go ahead.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll wait. Might be a bit of a spoiler.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2009)

That spoiler doesnt really show a weakness. Or at least, doesnt explain it very well. I'd wait.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2009)

Should I make a page for Elemental Attacks?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Made a Kazu profile at last
> Enjoy
> ?Naruto? should be renamed ?Sasuke?



You need to link every character profile you make to both the main character profile page and the respective fiction page. You never do either.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 20, 2009)

So how many feats does a character need in order to get a wiki?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 20, 2009)

The character should have more that one. At least 3 I'd say in order to get a perspective of the character's abilities and what he can do. Also, to know where he stands.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it should be at least 3 really big feats, or like 5 lesser, but still impressive feats.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

All of the pages I've done today. Took some work.
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Sasuke and the black shadow thingy
Link removed


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

there should be a OBD wiki page for Little Nicky. he has some pretty good feats.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

Some more
Hey Sasori, I found Neji, he's online as of now
Hey Sasori, I found Neji, he's online as of now)
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2009)

AN ANTI-DBSK CHANNEL LOLOLOOL


Shouldn't Naraku's regen be High-Mid? He can regen from pieces. This may be only without his heart though. Does anyone know if he healed from being blown to pieces while "mortal?"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> there should be a OBD wiki page for Little Nicky. he has some pretty good feats.



Little Nicky as in that Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You need to link every character profile you make to both the main character profile page and the respective fiction page. You never do either.



Right I'll remember that


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

Last one for today. Got a few more SK profiles planned.
Why do so many people hate Hidan so much?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 21, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Watch as I break the average OBDer mind
> 
> Shouldn't Naraku's regen be High-Mid? He can regen from pieces. This may be only without his heart though. Does anyone know if he healed from being blown to pieces while "mortal?"



As far as I know, NO. Everytime he's been badly injured, its taken him a while to regenerate.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 22, 2009)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND

Does this deserve an entry?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2009)

Done a Golem profile:

normal hydra

Done a lot of Patch tribe profiles:

normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra
normal hydra

Done Mikihisa Asakura:

normal hydra


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 22, 2009)

Since I'm back from my trip from Ocean City. I made a Page for God from Image Comics. Be free to edit it. 

HWK-290


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Little Nicky as in that Adam Sandler movie?



yes.... seriously.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

I made a page for the Mario Bros series and be free to edit it. I also update the Mario character page too.

*TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for the Mario Bros series and be free to edit it. I also update the Mario character page too.
> 
> HWK-290



You forgot to add it to the fiction page


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

Since when Hao Asakura (Shaman King) has been omnipotent?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

He is'nt omnipotent, he should'nt be on that list.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

From what I have seen, he would be a near or a fake omnipotent. I only seen parts of SK and read several of parts of the Manga, so I can't say for my self.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

He fused with the Great Spirit which provides you with all the abilities of a God. Omnipotence, Omniscience and Omnipresence. It has been stated countless times since the beginning of the story that being the Shaman King puts you at that level.

Here is one of the hundreds of scans I could find.

Seriously, Is this a Winter War or a Holocaust??


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

Some reason the Wikispaces is not working for me. I was making a page and it kick me off then I got a sign saying the Wikispaces was not working?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like standard hyperbole to me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Some reason the Wikispaces is not working for me. I was making a page and it kick me off then I got a sign saying the Wikispaces was not working?



Try a different browser if you got one.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Sounds like standard hyperbole to me.



No it's not. After he got his powers he followed on to create a supernova and then a black hole. He could also pretty much destroy anything with a thought.  Powers well out of the range of a manga like Shaman King. The whole main plot of Shaman King is to become the Shaman King and have the omnipotent power to get any wish you want. It has honestly been stated countless times in the manga.

Here is a another time: Seriously, Is this a Winter War or a Holocaust??


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> No it's not. After he got his powers he followed on to create a supernova and then a black hole.



That doesn't cut it, neither do character statements.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 23, 2009)

I was at vacation so I couldn't really mod the wiki. I'm back.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome back. Have fun?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

I made a page for Plastic Man, and I never got a chance to finish it since the wikispaces was not working. I hope Endless Mike does not get mad at me for making a uncomplete page and the wikispaces is still not working for me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> That doesn't cut it, neither do character statements.



So it was stated by two different characters, is the plot of the story he does feats that aren't anywhere near the normal level of the manga after he receives this power and it doesn't cut it? The Great Spirit itself was stated to give omnipotence.

It was stated again:

Here: The Uchihas are a cancer to the narutoverse


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Radical power jumps from street (or whatever) to supernova level stuff don't make omnipotence. Stating he has the power of a God in no way correlates to actual omnipotence.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Radical power jumps from street (or whatever) to supernova level stuff don't make omnipotence. Stating he has the power of a God in no way correlates to actual omnipotence.



But I did provide the two scans that stated the omnipotence the great spirit gives.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for Plastic Man, and I never got a chance to finish it since the wikispaces was not working. I hope Endless Mike does not get mad at me for making a uncomplete page and the wikispaces is still not working for me.



Just put under construction on the top


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> But I did provide the two scans that stated the omnipotence the great spirit gives.



Spoken of by characters, whose statements are fallible. Stick by their feats.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Spoken of by characters, whose statements are fallible. Stick by their feats.



Ok then what would qualify someone to be Omnipotent.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 23, 2009)

So I have a question; if the person who made the universe says that a certain character has reached godhood and that character has feats; would that be a fallible statement?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Ok then what would qualify someone to be Omnipotent.



Lol, fallacy land here we come... Truthfully you can't, you can only disprove it when they fail at something.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Ok then what would qualify someone to be Omnipotent.



Can do anything, has no limits, cannot loose that sort of thing. This is basically going to be impossible to decide.



> So I have a question; if the person who made the universe says that a certain character has reached godhood and that character has feats; would that be a fallible statement?



You can be a God without being Omnipotent so yes universal feat is good enough, Odin a skyfather is considered a god so why not universal feat?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 23, 2009)

Has Hao ever failed to do anything? or failed at something?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Can do anything, has no limits, cannot loose that sort of thing.



I meant going by feats, I mean what must they do in their series to qualify as one, creating a multiverse is the only thing you can think of as a human.



> Has Hao ever failed to do anything? or failed at something?



Would this count as a fail?

Ren, Yoh, Horohoro, Chocolove and Lyserg all entered the G.S. due to having the elemental spirits.

And they only got there because Hao kept them there.

But then again the only reason how couldn't just wipe them out there was because in his world they had the powers of the G.S. also.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

Based on feats even God himself is not omnipotent. So it's hard to really to say, Chousin are not omnipotent and they're multiversal in power.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I meant going by feats, I mean what must they do in their series to qualify as one, creating a multiverse is the only thing you can think of as a human.



But that's it. You can't judge it by feats. The Living Tribunal can juggle with megaverses (a culmination of multiverses) but he's not omnipotent.

Omnipotence can only be disproven. Not proven.


For example...

The Great Spirit represents all the spirits of Earth.

See that is already a limit. It's confined to the spiritual existence of Earth.

And surely, Shaman Kings aren't immortal. Hence why the tournament is rather often. To this supposed 'omnipotent' is still mortal.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Omnipotence can only be disproven. Not proven.



I already said that...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

IIRC true omnipotence here is popularly determined not by character statements but by Word of God (or an omniscient narrator) stating it, backed up by showings of reality/logic altering (encompassing all the fictional setting) and not having been disproved in any form, like showing a limit or losing.

Some think it's a no-limits fallacy and feat scale should trump all i.e. a multiversal being would trump a universal character even if the latter was said to be omnipotent. Since that character was likely never expected to go against other fictions, you know.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> But that's it. You can't judge it by feats. The Living Tribunal can juggle with megaverses (a culmination of multiverses) but he's not omnipotent.
> 
> Omnipotence can only be disproven. Not proven.
> 
> ...





Charcan said:


> IIRC true omnipotence here is popularly determined not by character statements but by Word of God (or an omniscient narrator) stating it, backed up by showings of reality/logic altering (encompassing all the fictional setting) and not having been disproved in any form, like showing a limit or losing.
> 
> Some think it's a no-limits fallacy and feat scale should trump all i.e. a multiversal being would trump a universal character even if the latter was said to be omnipotent. Since that character was likely never expected to go against other fictions, you know.



Oh ok I see. So what should he be classed as a nigh-omnipotent? And what would that make Tenchi then?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Oh ok I see. So what should he be classed as a nigh-omnipotent?



No. Since he is not omnipotent you look at his feats and what he can do. (by the way I'd like to see a scan of the supernova and blackhole thingy.)

He's a cosmic character in the top Herald levels by feats.




> And what would that make Tenchi then?



Kami Tenchi? Up till now undisputable omnipotent.

Regular Tenchi and Kami Tenchi are different characters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

Kami Tenchi is omnipotent.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay, I've read those 3 chapters you showed.

1. Hao told his twin to disappear, yet he didn't disappear. He was God, that twin would have disappeared.
2. 5 other people had power to stand against him? So it's that easy to get power like that? In that case he can't be God if 5 other people can get powers to stand against him. 
3. He told them that if they lost their minds in the SK realm, then basically not even he would be able to bring them back. God doesn't know the can't. and he can do everything and anything.
4. There mere fact that people were able to stand up against him makes me question his almighty power

However, 
1. He stated that his power was one with the stars. And then instantly started creating supernatural phenomenon within a thought.

Overall, he failed to do something. His all knowledge did not seem all knowledgeable to me. He couldn't really stop any of them with a thought. Those last 3 chapters really doesn't put him at an omnipotent level

Was he in a realm that he created? or the SK realm..? it didn't seem like he was in the average universe...maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Was he in a realm that he created? or the SK realm..? it didn't seem like he was in the average universe...maybe I'm wrong...



Inside the Great Spirit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2009)

Well since we're doing this here... Make sense of the cosmic Pokes.
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
And yes, it's beliveable. The plates Arceus uses to switch types say basicly the same thing.
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
And Palkia and Dialga almost reset the universe erasing the concept of spirit.
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> No. Since he is not omnipotent you look at his feats and what he can do. (by the way I'd like to see a scan of the supernova and blackhole thingy.)
> 
> He's a cosmic character in the top Herald levels by feats.
> 
> ...



Oh ok alright.

NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!
NF Member Awards Summer '09!!!

It didn't kill them because all that matters in the G.S. is willpower but if he was to do it out of the G.S. the effects would be clear.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

So he's not omnipotent and he is fallible.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> *It didn't kill them because all that matters in the G.S. is willpower* but if he was to do it out of the G.S. the effects would be clear.



A truly omnipotent being could ignore that though and turn them into cotton candy.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> A truly omnipotent being could ignore that though and turn them into cotton candy.



 Very true but wouldn't this make them on the same level as him too? Link removed This could be the reason they didn't disappear so in the G.S. it was basically up to who had the strongest spirit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> A truly omnipotent being could ignore that though and turn them into cotton candy.



I'm pretty sure that's a either a video game or a Kamen rider reference...

And Hao counts as a high to mid-tier reality warper after ascending to the throne of Shaman King.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

battlerek said:


> And Hao counts as a high to mid-tier reality warper after ascending to the throne of Shaman King.



He hasn't shown anything a high tier herald can't do.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> He hasn't shown anything a high tier herald can't do.



Low tier then.

Change of topic, has anyone made a page for Godzilla yet?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

I made a profile for Plastic Man. Be free to edit it.

Set


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Low tier then.
> 
> Change of topic, has anyone made a page for Godzilla yet?



Yes, there is one for Zilla even.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 23, 2009)

I requested a rematch for the Toguro vs Rob Lucci.

And Rob Lucci won. 

So is there anyway we can move that Victory from Toguro's profile. And move it to Rob Lucci and take away Rob Lucci's lost.

Or will it simply stay there?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 23, 2009)

We need an OBD wiki for Bowser. he easily beat Barragan and apparently Kirby as well.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I requested a rematch for the Toguro vs Rob Lucci.
> 
> And Rob Lucci won.



Sorry, but it doesn't really look like a victory for Lucci to me.

SpiritGun brings up valid arguments and hasn't given up yet.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah that's anything but agreed upon. And lol 40000 m/s.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Yeah that's anything but agreed upon. And lol 40000 m/s.



what were you saying:

Hexa


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I said, lol 40000 m/s.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Change of topic, has anyone made a page for Godzilla yet?



Yes for the Japanse version and for Zilla (American one).

Here

Here


----------



## Cableguy15 (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoa, I just realized I have such a bad reputation on this wiki. lmao 

Couple of things:

- Why was I accussed of being a dupe?

- I admitted the cyclone stuff was stupid a couple of posts after I suggested it.

- I don't "Wank" Yu Yu Hakusho. Posting in mostly YYH topics isn't wanking. It's not like I say a YYH character wins every topic.

- The one who wrote that my debating skills were no good lost to me both times I faced him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 24, 2009)

Spirtgun is not a dupe since he is Cableguy on MFG and he is a nice/smart poster. I made a profile for Abraxas and be free to edit it. 


The samurai used Raiton. You can tell, the chakra doesn't flow so finely near the palms.



> We need an OBD wiki for Bowser. he easily beat Barragan and apparently Kirby as well.
> __________________



I will make that one later.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2009)

act like that attack is weak - Can someone delete this page? There is already a page on it.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 24, 2009)

SpiritGun said:


> Whoa, I just realized I have such a bad reputation on this wiki. lmao
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> ...



I think your good. 

The only YYH fan that actually puts up a good debate for the series. Then most.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> So I have a question; if the person who made the universe says that a certain character has reached godhood and that character has feats; would that be a fallible statement?



Depends what you mean by "godhood"



Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Has Hao ever failed to do anything? or failed at something?



Yes. Also early in the series Goldva said that the GS can't see the future.

Also keep the tornado thing. It's funny.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 24, 2009)

Ms. Beamspam's profile up.

Someone needs to help me on those F/SN stuff. I'm lacking info from F/HA so some of them might not be accurate.

Where's Xelloss :/


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 25, 2009)

I updated Lina Inverse's character profile with some of her other spells. If I have the time I'm gonna put in all of the spells she used(I have to look at the animes/read the novels/manga again to do that lol):

Image

I also updated her pic btw


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 25, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Ms. Beamspam's profile up.
> 
> Someone needs to help me on those F/SN stuff. I'm lacking info from F/HA so some of them might not be accurate.
> 
> Where's Xelloss :/



I'll see if i can upload the game pictures for the stats etc.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Done a page for Giygas:

Link removed

Feel free to edit it.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 25, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Ms. Beamspam's profile up.
> 
> Someone needs to help me on those F/SN stuff. I'm lacking info from F/HA so some of them might not be accurate.
> 
> Where's Xelloss :/



Sorry been sick last 2 days I have been more time in bed than anything else, I did update a bit of her.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 25, 2009)

Their should be a Lord of Nightmares profile?


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont think omnipotent should have a profile... what you can post? That they do everything, i think that would cause more drama and people QQ around with omnipotence debates I try to avoid... specially agains certain person.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 25, 2009)

We have one for Kami Tenchi, M.O.M, and The One Above All. So why not?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree; it's no point. I mean, he can do anything and everything... Not much of a profile. Just put him and a brief description in the home page


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 25, 2009)

LON is a she and I remember that she is limited in her human form.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 25, 2009)

Well Excuse me! LOL 
I apologize, well if she is limited in her human form and has abilities and feats to allows her to fight without someone saying RAPE because she can do anything; then by all means!


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

Gentlemen, now that I'm unbanned (for the... 8th time now?) I can help out again.

As always, anything that needs modfucked, please ask.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Gentlemen, now that I'm unbanned (for the... 8th time now?) I can help out again.
> 
> As always, anything that needs modfucked, please ask.



I'll be your first customer. 

Can you delete this it's a duplication of an already made fiction page.
here

here - Can you add the Character Profile - to this?

Thanks.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

That was easy.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 25, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Very quick indeed.
> 
> MU)
> 
> Can you change the name of the page from Gingi to Ginji?




Thanks for bringing that one up!



Zetta said:


> That was easy.



Thanks Zetta!
(The gundam section has been boring without you! Lol well without all the regulars.)


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

Speaking of Gundam, I just rewatched Zeta on blu-ray


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 25, 2009)

Blu-Ray? Always good to watch a good gundam on beautiful quality! I have the 3 remade Zeta Gundam movies on some good quality while the zeta series is on youtube quality... /= 
(Funny, I'm watching G-Gundam now.)
Also!

Link removed

Is anything missing from this page?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Blu-Ray? Always good to watch a good gundam on beautiful quality! I have the 3 remade Zeta Gundam movies on some good quality while the zeta series is on youtube quality... /=
> (Funny, I'm watching G-Gundam now.)
> Also!
> 
> ...



Those movies were horrible.

Only this picture is missing.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 25, 2009)

As his default picture?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> As his default picture?



As every picture.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2009)

I was thinking if we could notify key events or discussions in each convo for the wiki with a 1 or 2 sentence summary of each convo.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 26, 2009)

Can someone add these two Final Fantasy VIII characters to the character profiles? (my cpu is freezing up on that sect...)

one end of Puffing Tom to the other

one end of Puffing Tom to the other


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Game Card.

Just noticed this when I was making some edits, can someone change it?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you separate the dash from the Character Profile and their names?

Extremely Funny Video
Extremely Funny Video

Thanks.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2009)

There we go.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks.

10char


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

Forgive the noobish question, but how do I make profile??


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Forgive the noobish question, but how do I make profile??



Well go to new page on the left.

For creating a character page in the white box type. Character Profile - [Name of character here]

For a fiction or member page write their or its name without the Character Profile - included.

Now get to work.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Well go to new page on the left.
> 
> For creating a character page in the white box type. Character Profile - [Name of character here]
> 
> ...


Many thanks yo 

Can't think of anything to write at the moment though


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

ZmG

Your average profile, I would have preferred to use the Battle Network version but I figured we needed to cover basic grounds.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, because I was gonna say Megaman is class 100 and I'm fairly sure Megaman is hypersonic (Not sure though)


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ZmG
> 
> Your average profile, I would have preferred to use the Battle Network version but I figured we needed to cover basic grounds.


Not to be a nag or anything, but I thought you needed a prefix of 'Character Profile' or something for characters as compared to member profiles?

Or is the page still a work in progress?

Speaking of which, I dun see a KOS-MOS character profile 

I'm gonna make one later if I have the time


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

Adding, lol.

Senior Partner, are you sure? False info wont help me


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, it needs Character Profile - *character name*

You someone to change it like Zetta or Endless Mike.

He lifted up Wily's castle IIRC, I'm not sure on hypersonic so ask someone else.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

I also wanna know if the rumor of Megaman/Rockman punching someone out of the galaxy is true or not


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Where was that said? I wonder if it's true aswell


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

Probably not, or most likely that wont count thanks to Toon Force (if it was).

Ok, thanks Senior Partner.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you added his profile to the Megaman fiction page and Character profiles page?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Where was that said? I wonder if it's true aswell


Someone mentioned it in the KOS-MOS vs Megaman/Rockman thread I made.

I was like, WTF PC Supes level


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

It's on the Character Profiles page, reminds me to ask EM to add the prefix, and now I have to make the page for Megaman verse


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Cubey said:


> It's on the Character Profiles page, reminds me to ask EM to add the prefix, and now I have to make the page for Megaman verse



You may have to hold off on that now. You already named the page Megaman you can't have two pages called Megaman.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

I know. I already have the info so whenever it's fixed, I'll just make the page.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 26, 2009)

I give a profile for Bowser and be free to edit it.

link


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

I added some lulz


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

yo,how can i be a member in the obd wiki?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yo,how can i be a member in the obd wiki?



Make an account on the wiki then request membership. People will have to vouch for you though.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an Aizen_Sosuke, a SionMaster and a Demon_Souichiro.

I need confirmation and vouches or I'm hitting the deny button.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I have an Aizen_Sosuke, a SionMaster and a Demon_Souichiro.
> 
> I need confirmation and vouches or I'm hitting the deny button.



Aizen?

TERMINATE HIM


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 26, 2009)

What does Demon_Soichiro have to offer?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2009)

Aizen_Sosuke would be me, not the one your thinking of.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What does Demon_Soichiro have to offer?



And by that we mean what are you going to bribe us with.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Aizen_Sosuke would be me, not the one your thinking of.



I'm vouching you.

You have a Zengar set so you must obviously be a good person.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2009)

Ya know, to bring up a random topic, I watchd the first bit of Bleach a while ago. I thought it was decent enough. I also fail to see any similarities between it and Yu Yu Hakusho (like the profile on the wiki says) other than the hero is a sort of spirit cop and I doubt that is anything unique to either series. Well Ichigo and Yusuke are reckless and impulsilve if that counts....


----------



## Cableguy15 (Aug 26, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Ya know, to bring up a random topic, I watchd the first bit of Bleach a while ago. I thought it was decent enough. I also fail to see any similarities between it and Yu Yu Hakusho (like the profile on the wiki says) other than the hero is a sort of spirit cop and I doubt that is anything unique to either series. Well Ichigo and Yusuke are reckless and impulsilve if that counts....



Once you get to the ending of Ulquiorra vs Ichigo you'll see why. 

Also, a kid who beats up on gangs, goes to a completely different world and has spiritual powers given to him? That doesn't sound familiar?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I'm vouching you.
> 
> You have a Zengar set so you must obviously be a good person.



Best logic ever.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't Tite Kubo also said he was a fan of YYH or something, like Bleach's focus on interesting weaponry and battle scenes from YYH? Or maybe it was Saint Seiya or Dragon Ball? I forgot which one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2009)

> Also, a kid who beats up on gangs, goes to a completely different world and has spiritual powers given to him? That doesn't sound familiar?



Yusuke never had spiritual pwoers given to him... He died and then got a job and grew stronger. ichigo enver died and was actually given his power by Rukia.

Also how far away is said fight? I oly watch the dub and we're on the Arrancar arcs.


----------



## Cableguy15 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:
			
		

> Didn't Tite Kubo also said he was a fan of YYH or something, like Bleach's focus on interesting weaponry and battle scenes from YYH? Or maybe it was Saint Seiya or Dragon Ball? I forgot which one.



He said he got his inspiration from Dragonball. I don't think he's ever mentioned YYH before. lol



			
				The Anti-Existance said:
			
		

> Yusuke never had spiritual pwoers given to him... He died and then got a job and grew stronger. ichigo enver died and was actually given his power by Rukia.
> 
> Also how far away is said fight? I oly watch the dub and we're on the Arrancar arcs.



He magically had the Rei Gun after he came back from the dead and Koenma instructed him on how to use it. There's also the similarity of them meeting dead people and seeing things other people can't see. Even the concept of a gigai was taken from YYH, since Botan uses the same thing while she's in the human world. 

From the dubbed anime, you're a little ways off, but it's because it's a long arc. The fight does take place where Orihime was taken though.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

SpiritGun said:


> Also, a kid who beats up on gangs, goes to a completely different world and has spiritual powers given to him? That doesn't sound familiar?



Sounds like the plot to 95% of shounen manga.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2009)

Well sharing a couple insignificant details like that isn't enough to say it's anything like YYH. 

I'll wait till the fight you mentioned and see if I can pick out how it's like YYH.



> Sounds like the plot to 95% of shounen manga.



And many other kinds of manga/anime. Only thing that held me up was beating up gangs...the other parts are pretty common.
Hell, aside from the gang part, that describes Magic Knights Rayearth.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What does Demon_Soichiro have to offer?



I'll vouch or the Demon. He seems to know his stuff about Vertias? I think that's what it is.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, wasnt he Sosuke Aizen? 

Aizen_Sosuke is apparently Seph


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Didn't Tite Kubo also said he was a fan of YYH or something, like Bleach's focus on interesting weaponry and battle scenes from YYH? Or maybe it was Saint Seiya or Dragon Ball? I forgot which one.


A bit off topic, but Tite, if pronounced by ppl here in the Philippines, would literally mean p3nis


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

So we are agreed in letting Demon-Soichiro in?

What about SionMaster?


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont know who SionMaster is. I'll go look at his profile.

Did another MM profile, and I think I can complete every notable char, except Legends cuz I dont know shit about that.

The Platform

EDIT: There's no SionMaster on NF. Ask him what he's known as here.


----------



## Seon (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
 names Seon on this forum, but my usual name is Sion on everywhere else. I've been a member of this forum for a reaaaallly long time lol and my fave manga would have to be Samurai Deeper kyo, and my knowledge on SDK is really deep (usually the most, if not just as much as Crimson King on this forum) and I help make the SDK wikia. I was hoping someone could allow me to edit and help out with chars in the OBD wiki. That would be cool

thanks!

EDIT: Oh btw, I'm SionMaster on the OBD Wiki. thanks everyone


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't seen you around , did you go by a different name before or something ?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, Seon seems to be very knowledgeable in the SDK department. I'd say let him in. He can definitely hook up the SDK page and profiles.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen him post before. He seems cool, I'd let him in.


----------



## Seon (Aug 27, 2009)

@Platinum:

heh, yeah I went away for a bit, sorry bout that ^^; but ummm yeah, I do know my stuff when it comes to certain anime/manga series, I promise you'll have no problem trusting me on those, you can count on that. my Getbackers knowledge was top tier heh before Yukihiko came along ;P  

ermm... I can pretty much work on whatever project you guys need help on, with considerable information.

Pretty much you could name a series, and I'll do whatever I can to the fullest of my abilities.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 27, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Aizen_Sosuke would be me, not the one your thinking of.



Oh, sorry about that. Got a bit jumpy.

Also, I'm vouching for Seon.


----------



## Seon (Aug 27, 2009)

@Crimson: hey! It's been a while

and yeah, dude we gotta alot of work to do.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 27, 2009)

Seon said:


> @Crimson: hey! It's been a while
> 
> and yeah, dude we gotta alot of work to do.



I'm slowly losing interest in the OBD due to most of the threads being too boring or too stupid.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't say that lol. Make a few threads that won't be boring or stupid...
However it doesn't help that it has to involve HST )= or Power 6 /=
People need to pick up a new manga or something....


----------



## Zetta (Aug 27, 2009)

I approved SionMaster and Demon_Soichiro.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 27, 2009)

Link 2: Its an E-Book. Please look at the contents and read whichever one that interests you. 

Feel free to edit and all that.


----------



## Seon (Aug 27, 2009)

Successfully created like 3 pages


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2009)

since he's Gigantic
since he's Gigantic

Zetta can you space these out?

since he's Gigantic

Can you add the Character Profile - to this too?

Thanks.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 27, 2009)

For future reference Seon, remember to use "Character Profile -*character name*" format when creating a page.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

i made the madoka page  here.


and yeah how i hyperlink a name ffs?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 27, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> here.
> 
> Feel free to edit and all that.



for classification you should put "the most badass person you'll find on tv"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 27, 2009)

That would be dishonest though.

Also, the Rabbit's Foot needs clarification.

"a cosmic force which grants it's holder exceedingly good luck but very bad luck when the holder uses it."

Sounds contradictory.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 27, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i made the madoka page  zabuzaXxrevenge
> 
> 
> and yeah how i hyperlink a name ffs?



Go to the tool bar, go to the manga's page that he's from, edit, type his name in under character profile and then highlight it. Go to the hyperlink tab, go to the second page of it to the bottom, and put in the hyperlink to that character's page and you are done!


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> A page from a average comic
> 
> Feel free to edit and all that.



Lulz have been added.

EDIT: A page from a average comic


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

ok,for today i made 2 profiles , know i got it,thanks Miroku


recent post on this
recent post on this


----------



## Ulti (Aug 27, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That would be dishonest though.
> 
> Also, the Rabbit's Foot needs clarification.
> 
> ...



Fixed it, my laptop has been playing up recently.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2009)

entrance

Yugi profile. Hey, it was needed.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was going to make some Yu-Gi-Oh monsters profiles but their so hard to do based on feats since Yu-Gi-Oh monsters have very little feats.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree 88 Movement. Want to do a Kaiba one, who's gonna help?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2009)

Just made a profile for Transformers Animated



Character profiles might come later


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I agree 88 Movement. Want to do a Kaiba one, who's gonna help?



Yeah definetly, I'll do one tommorow. You can help if you want.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Yeah definetly, I'll do one tommorow. You can help if you want.



Then I am in


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Then I am in



As a matter of fact let me get into it now .

Link removed

Cubey bring the lols to the page.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Lulz are coming up 

Added to Yugi's profile too


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Hellspawn, where is the lulzy picture caption? mad


----------



## Cableguy15 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, quick question... how can you _not_ include a Yugioh abrdiged quote in Kaiba's caption under his picture?


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

I heard it was teh lulz but never really watched it 

What quote are you thinking?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm guessing 'Screw the rules I have money!'


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Fixed 

EDIT: Chase

Gonna make some profiles for it either later today or tomorrow.

EDIT: Chase


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Can someone remind me why the Tenjho Tenge characters are supersonic? I was reminded of this thread:

Sensui


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Can someone remind me why the Tenjho Tenge characters are supersonic? I was reminded of this thread:
> 
> Oyako Shinju



Hmm... I just always thought they were I'll change it to superhuman then.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I give a profile for Bowser and be free to edit it.
> 
> here



someone needs to add some victories. he beat both kirby and barragan.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 28, 2009)

Link the threads and I'll do them later.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

apparently he also beat Batman+Wolverine:   My Revenge on the World by Ayria?

here he beat sanji: My Revenge on the World by Ayria?

Him vs barragan My Revenge on the World by Ayria?

I found a kirby match but its mostly a tie, not enough for a loss or victory.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 28, 2009)

We need more Buffy character profiles. It's hard to quantify some of them but Glory, The Beast and a few others would be the best to do as they have an abundance of feats.

Though classifying Glory's strength be tough. Collapsing the foundation of a multi-story warehouse by hopping up and down isn't that great away to determine lifting strength I don't think.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 28, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> apparently he also beat Batman+Wolverine:
> 
> here he beat sanji:
> 
> ...



Dunno what to think of Sanji, there were some people arguing for him.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2009)

I think we should add Vincent and Genesis profiles. I have no clue why they dont have any.

Also, shouldnt Dante be a lightning timer? He reacted to, countered and beat Blitz after all.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Dunno what to think of Sanji, there were some people arguing for him.



only a couple, the majority thought bowser would win with a bit more well thought out explanations.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 28, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> only a couple, the majority thought bowser would win with a bit more well thought out explanations.



Meh, I'll add it anyway and if anyone wants to they can take it off.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I think we should add Vincent and Genesis profiles. I have no clue why they dont have any.
> 
> Also, shouldnt Dante be a lightning timer? *He reacted to, countered and beat Blitz after all.*



Thats what I was saying. Mike said it isn't sufficient though.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, that sucks


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

just another request, Little Nicky needs a wiki page. He did do some impressive things in the movie such as turn a mexican gardener with a lawn mower into a lady with a baby in a baby stroller. he cna pretty much turn anything into anything else, even posses people.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 28, 2009)

@Cubey: You do it 

I won't allow myself to create profiles for faggotry 

I can't do Little Nicky profile.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> @Cubey: You do it
> 
> I won't allow myself to create profiles for faggotry
> 
> I can't do Little Nicky profile.



Do you do anything but sit on your lazy ass and order people around 

God you're awesome


----------



## Seon (Aug 28, 2009)

lol finished making the official SDK tier


----------



## SaiDain (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm fairly new but I noticed that on your wiki, you guys seem to have little to no information on Kekkaishi. You have a page on Yoshimori but nothing on anyone else in the series as far as I can tell. I was wondering if it would be alright if I helped out with that, out of all the mangas I read, it's one that I'm caught up on and can fairly remember details from the way beginning.

Also there's seem to be a lack of things on people purely peak human and slightly below peak human like Ryo from Shamo ( I know you've read this)


----------



## Seon (Aug 28, 2009)

Actually I'm going to do some small editing on the Sonic info, and Some more GBer pics and feats

also, I'm vouching for SaiDain


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah we kinda need SaiDain's help on the Kekkaishi profiles. I made Yoshimori but it isn't really one of specialities.


----------



## Seon (Aug 28, 2009)

He's a cool guy, I know him in real life. His manga and anime knowledge is good. he's reliable and takes things just as seriously as I do.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 28, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hmm... I just always thought they were I'll change it to superhuman then.



Superhuman should be a given. And didn't Snake God Nagi use the earth dragon gate to electricityport behind Nagi's mother?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 29, 2009)

I made a profile for Carnage. Be free to edit it.

rockets at 11:59 EDT


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 29, 2009)

Someone make a page for the Sonic Archie verse please. Even Tail's in it a Multiverse- buster, and the Freedom Fighter's span across the universe.

WayoftheShinobi

Heres the wiki page.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but I have a policy of not letting people in until they've been in the OBD for a while and are fairly well-known, sorry SaiDain, I'm going to have to reject you. Try again in a month or so.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2009)

SaiDain said:


> I'm fairly new but I noticed that on your wiki, you guys seem to have little to no information on Kekkaishi. You have a page on Yoshimori but nothing on anyone else in the series as far as I can tell. I was wondering if it would be alright if I helped out with that, out of all the mangas I read, it's one that I'm caught up on and can fairly remember details from the way beginning.
> 
> Also there's seem to be a lack of things on people purely peak human and slightly below peak human like Ryo from Shamo ( I know you've read this)



You can post your profiles here if you want though and we can put them up for you until you get in.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 29, 2009)

Chapter 44 DDL

Chapter 44 DDL

I need these placed in the character profiles! 
feel free to edit!


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 29, 2009)

Yahoo News via AP

This too as well please! Thanks!


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay guys, we have a problem. We are quickly approaching the maximum storage limit for the free wikispace (2 GB). However, I have noticed that the vast majority of the information storage we have already used up is in the form of pictures. Therefore, I am suggesting that we use external linked images over uploaded images, possibly remove some of the uploaded images we already have and replace them with external images.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 29, 2009)

Miroku, I made a Seifer Respect thread ages ago. You can put it in his profile if you wish.
Lelouch x Suzaku FC

Not sure where you're getting your Skyscraper+ stuff from but doesn't matter.


----------



## SaiDain (Aug 29, 2009)

@EndlessMike: Ah, all right I understand.

@PLatinum: Alright, I guess I'll do that


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 29, 2009)

Someone should make a Vulcan profile.....after all he is OMEGA LEVEL


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Therefore, I am suggesting that we use external linked images over uploaded images, possibly remove some of the uploaded images we already have and replace them with external images.



I played around with this for a bit and for the life of me couldn't get photobucket to link... If there is some trick to this lemme know.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 29, 2009)

Kizaru

Found a link that needs fixing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay guys, we have a problem. We are quickly approaching the maximum storage limit for the free wikispace (2 GB). However, I have noticed that the vast majority of the information storage we have already used up is in the form of pictures. Therefore, I am suggesting that we use external linked images over uploaded images, possibly remove some of the uploaded images we already have and replace them with external images.



I have started removing images and have started to replace them with external links but as they are being removed someone needs to delete the already uploaded images on the wikispace, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 29, 2009)

I made a profile for Nova Shenron. Be free to edit it.

Link removed


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 29, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I have started removing images and have started to replace them with external links



How? I can't get it to work...


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always used external images 

Except the one on my own profile I think 

Anyways, workin on Megaman X's profile.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> How? I can't get it to work...



The way I do it is save the image onto my computer then go onto imageshack host it edit the profile in text edit mode and do this.

[[image:[LINK HERE] caption="[CAPTION HERE"]]

Remember to copy the direct link.

Easy as pie.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 29, 2009)

Now, you're sure that code is 100% accurate before I start mass editing?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 29, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Yeah, but there is an ever easier way. Save the image on your computer host it on imageshack.us grab the direct link edit the wiki page.
> 
> THEN



Durr, god damn photobucket coding... Got it now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Durr, good damn photobucket coding... Got it now.



I tend not to use photobucket the links often get taken off never happens with imageshack though.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 29, 2009)

I think some characters could actually be listed with destructive capacity as "wall buster" as they are superhuman above street, but you can't see them taking down a building with a single attack. Felling a tree with a single punch also qualifies.

Some of the Mortal Kombat characters probably apply here. I originally made their profiles with "building buster", but there's no proof of that even though they're superhuman. Liu Kang could easily demolish a wall though, since he's been shown blowing up stone with fireball attacks.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I tend not to use photobucket the links often get taken off never happens with imageshack though.



Funny, it seems to be the opposite way with me.

Does anyone know why Demon-Souichirou was banned? He was doing good work on the wiki.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Funny, it seems to be the opposite way with me.
> 
> Does anyone know why Demon-Souichirou was banned? He was doing good work on the wiki.



Really? 

Dunno why he got banned. Also now that we're uploading external images we also have to start deleting the images on the database are you going to start that?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Next time I get on. Just tell me which ones are unused


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 29, 2009)

Got any other characters that are simply _assumed_ to be building busters just because they are above street level?

Like, has Spiderman (normal Spidey here) ever destroyed a building with one attack? I would put him at wall level just based on strength (please tell otherwise though, if he has).


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Got any other characters that are simply _assumed_ to be building busters just because they are above street level?
> 
> Like, has Spiderman (normal Spidey here) ever destroyed a building with one attack? I would put him at wall level just based on strength (please tell otherwise though, if he has).



He has overturned a train car with one finger.

He has lifted a large part of a building in The Other (which is the version used in the profile, even though it is no longer current).

He lifted a bus

I'd say he's building level


----------



## Zetta (Aug 29, 2009)

ablozinski0907 has requested to join OBD at Wikispaces.

So who is this?


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

lol I have never seen or heard of him


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 29, 2009)

Anti-Existance wanted me to do a page for Pan, and here it is. Be free to edit it.

I wouldn't care if I wasn't acutely concious Muslims are filling up my country.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

I barely remember most GT feats, did she have any impressive feats in GT?

Also, never heard of this ablozinski0907 guy. Deny him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, HS. Though I can think of many anime females more annoying than Sakura or Pan. >>

@Mike: She hurt one of the Shadow Dragons and outsped and held Android 20/Dr. Gero hostage. I used to have the video uploaded... I'll try and get it up again.
Though that feat was contested a bit on here in my old Pan vs. Freeza thread.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well she did was able live from Rage Shenron attacks and was able to wipe out the RR army in a matter seconds, and destroy Oceanus Shenron. She never had any really impressive feats unless you power scaled her to someone like Radditz or Captain Ginyu.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 29, 2009)

I view her as around Final Form Freeza level.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Piccolo Daimao could have wiped out the RR army in seconds.

Also which one was Rage Shenron? The electric blob guy?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 29, 2009)

> Also which one was Rage Shenron? The electric blob guy?



That dragon and was lucky enough to live from his electric attacks from what I can remember. I would put her around Zarbon level IMO.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's her sending Gero flying and then holding him helpless.
3:25 and up


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah but remember, GT is not canon to the previous series. The previous villains were really weakened (Chibi Goku beat Cell and Frieza easily at the same time in base mode).

DBZ Frieza and Cell would stomp DBGT Frieza and Cell


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 29, 2009)

Why exactly? At the end of Z Goku is vastly stronger than Freez or Cell... I'd say end of Z Goku could rape Freeza at base.

And GT takes long after the end of Z. Goku has only grown in power so who knows how good his base is at this point?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Because they don't show any of the stuff they normally show.

Remember, GT is not canon to the previous series.

It's like how Kagato exists in both Tenchi Muyo! and Tenchi Universe, but the Tenchi Universe version is much weaker.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He has overturned a train car with one finger.
> 
> He has lifted a large part of a building in The Other (which is the version used in the profile, even though it is no longer current).
> 
> ...




So, you would say he could level a block of flats by hitting it hard enough?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> So, you would say he could level a block of flats by hitting it hard enough?



I'm not familiar with your snooty British terminology

Post a picture of what you are talking about


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 29, 2009)

I just mean the standard building busting stuff, which though loosely defined (I plan to rectify that VERY soon with a thread), basically means you can destroy things from a house upwards to a skyscraper in one attack (physical or otherwise). A textbook and literal example would be Kenshiro bringing down the skyscrapers in the Fist of the North Star movie.

It seems to me that with Spiderman's strength level he can destroy large parts of houses and buildings (hence my wall busting category idea), but I don't know if his attacks are powerful enough to have the effect range that can damage a building enough to level it at once.

Does he have a building bust showing?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2009)

I would have to check. His respect thread is huge.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

He threw off the foundations of collapsed building after it was destroyed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2009)

I resent I am not listed as one of the Pokemon supporters.
this site right here

I'm the one who made the Pokemon anime respect thread, even if YT were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and took most of my vids away.

Also I wonder if I should try a Colonel Volgin profile  or if Charcan will bring up his bullshit about denying Volgin can take RPG-7 rounds.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

You never proved your argument with any canon evidence, so his durability category would reflect that.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 30, 2009)

Fixed.

10 char


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2009)

> You never proved your argument with any canon evidence, so his durability category would reflect that.



Exisence would be more canon than the original game for two reasons:
1. It came out later. 
2. Everything is storyline done. There is no gameplay mechancis to throw out.

Even if you ignore Existence, i showed:
1. The weapon Snake used in battle was the RPG-7
2. The weapon Snake ended the battle with was the RPG-7
3. Volgin had damage he did not have prior to the battle.

As I tried to explain to you, 1+1=2. Existence just proves it beyond any doubt. Excpet your doubt because you refuse to accept facts.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

No statements of Existence ever being canon, and it not even being widely available upon release being just a bonus feature that didn't even warrant the Kojima team fully redoing cutscenes into the main game itself for that particular release. Excuse me but that's flimsy and fallacious at best.

We've been through this before, it doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, Deathsaurer.

And yes, we have been thrugh this before Charcan.  The facts are, and always have been, on my side.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> So I don't really care what you think.



Doesn't excuse you from proving Existence is canon, as nothing supports that and the game itself showed Volgin could be repeatedly hurt by a peak human (probably not comic book peak human) with basic weapons. So it doesn't get a pass on the wiki.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 30, 2009)

> DBZ Frieza and Cell would stomp DBGT Frieza and Cell
> __________________



I remember Cel land Frieza saying that they where stronger before in Hell and not to mention Goku in his base form in GT is much stronger then he was in the Buu saga due to the 16 years of training afterwards (The Perfect Files say that GT took place six years after Goku left with Ubb).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2009)

> Doesn't excuse you from proving Existence is canon, as nothing supports that and the game itself showed Volgin could be repeatedly hurt by a peak human (probably not comic book peak human) with basic weapons. So it doesn't get a pass on the wiki.



We also know Cyborg Gray Fox can withstand being stepped on by a giant mech yet sitll be hurt by simple punches from a peak human. 
It's simple PIS. All the Snakes have it. 

As always, I have the only evidence while you have nothing but denial.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fact 1:
Before the second part of the Shagohod battle, we see Volgin’s face.


Fact 2:
Before the second part of the Shagohod battle, we see what weapon Snake is aiming at him:


Fact 3:
The only way to win this boss fight is to attack Volgin himself.

Fact 4:
We see what weapon Snake is holding after the battle.


Fact 5:
Volgin’s face after the battle.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> We also know Cyborg Gray Fox can withstand being stepped on by a giant mech yet sitll be hurt by simple punches from a peak human.



Withstand? He was crushed to paste by it. Just being rammed into a wall (not even all the way through as it's obvious Rex could do) ruined him beyond repair. That's not durability, that's Liquid playing with his food.



> Before the second part of the Shagohod battle, we see what weapon Snake is aiming at him



Using your own logic, in the Ocelot confrontation we see Snake ready to aim and shoot at Ocelot.



> The only way to win this boss fight is to attack Volgin himself.



Gameplay. The only way to win that other boss fight is to attack Ocelot himself.



> We see what weapon Snake is holding after the battle.



So we do in the Snake vs Ocelot fight.



> Volgin’s face after the battle.



Yet we don't ever see Snake shoot nor it is said that Volgin was shot, that's an unproven assumption by you. Volgin was already carrying previous wounds all the way to that time, wounds as a result of Snake a regular human with basic weapons making him puke blood, making what you claim an unexplained (at least Fox has metal all over him) inconsistency that would be thrown out.... or it would be if it had actually been shown in the game. Gameplay doesn't count in the wiki. Spliced gameplay footage added to a footnote limited edition feature that's been left out the game proper, even less so. I'll edit it out if I see it in a profile of him.



> So there you go.



Yeah. You didn't post any proof, just contradicting assumptions hinging on reaching to gameplay and noncanon stuff.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2009)

Fuck it I don't care enough.


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 30, 2009)

The notion that Snake did not use the weapon he was shown to have before and after the fight is an illogical, shitty one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

We don't know how the fight unfolded, Volgin wasn't fresh before it or an immobile target and never tanked anything like that before. He's supposed to keep his ground atop it after an antitank explosion (clothes and wiring intact) but The Boss and Big Boss both knocked him down (Volgin outright fearing The Boss and why not, his pupil later beat him in combat to the point Volgin wanted some help), Big Boss then making him making him fall to his knees and later making him puke blood without having explosives.

It's iffy to me.


----------



## NemeBro (Aug 30, 2009)

Charcan said:


> We don't know how the fight unfolded, Volgin wasn't fresh before it or an immobile target and never tanked anything like that before. He's supposed to keep his ground atop it after an antitank explosion (clothes and wiring intact) but The Boss and Big Boss both knocked him down (Volgin outright fearing The Boss and why not, his pupil later beat him in combat to the point Volgin wanted some help), Big Boss then making him making him fall to his knees and later making him puke blood without having explosives.
> 
> It's iffy to me.



He survived Shagohod blowing up on the inside, and the fight with Snake, who did have weapons.

As for knocking him down...They threw him, which did not injure him. Not that difficult. Also, MGS has always been ruled by Snake's jobber aura. 

Seriously, he is shown with an RPG before and after the fight, then in a later installation of the game he is shown having and RPG fired on him, all evidence points to him being shot with an RPG.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

We don't see how damaged the Shagohod cabin got if any, there wasn't any smoke or fire rising from it when he opened it. It's not just Big Boss (who hurt Volgin two times, not just once and he's a different character to Solid Snake anyway), The Boss intimidated him and she never showed anything comparable to what he's supposed to tank, Volgin instead giving signs that they are too much for him.

If some obscure rerelease feature out of the main game put gameplay of Snake shooting Ocelot in the back before he says that he's pretty good, it would be no less silly.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Charcan, you had this argument with Anti a year ago in his old Big Boss vs Volgin thread.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah this is going in circles.

On another subject, I noticed there's no page about tanking and soaking, terms that get thrown around the OBD often. Should there be one?

Oh and I've seen it mentioned several times that the Rakan win over Sensui was when his feats standing was different from right now. Do we remove it or what?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2009)

Did anyone make a detailed thread on the various races of Warhammer 40k yet?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2009)

Can someone get these for me?

Add a dash to this

link

Add the Character Profile - to these

link
link
Cloud

Thanks


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on people we should at least try to be witty/wanking when we make captions thats half the fun.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2009)

Official: Rafael Van der Vaart Staying With Real Madrid

One more thing I noticed. Can someone make this D.Gray-man.

Thanks to whoever did the other jobs.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2009)

Your gratitude is noted. Also, your signature is too long.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Your gratitude is noted. Also, your signature is too long.



What about now?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Did anyone make a detailed thread on the various races of Warhammer 40k yet?



Nope. i was surprised too, considering all the 40K wank around here.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 31, 2009)

I made a page for the Megas XLR series. Be free to edit it.

NYT Sauce


----------



## Unknown Quantity (Aug 31, 2009)

Inuyasha's profile has him pegged at supersonic speed, but he really shouldn't be, he's definitely way below subsonic and only a little above peak human. I made a detailed post debunking his speed if anybody wants to review it. The rest of his stats - like strength and durability - are also highly overestimated. I don't think he has enough feats to qualify for even half of what he's given credit for.


----------



## SaiDain (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm wondering who does the Psyren Wiki because I'm wondering how fast Melchsee's Door and Lance travels.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll get back to you on that one. I actually need to edit those up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed

Why does Grimm's profile say he loses to Cloud and Cloud's profile says he beats Grimm...yet Grimm's stats are much higher than Cloud in everything?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 1, 2009)

It looks like the Wikispaces got another update again.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2009)

K, I'm gonna a page for X's powers and abilities, because there's over 50 of them and they need to included, mkay?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I'll get back to you on that one. I actually need to edit those up.



You did a good job on those lionel. Since your covering that, maybe I should start a new series.....maybe ill do Ga-Rei.

Edit- Alright, I made a profile for Ga-rei, but for some reason It won't show up when I search for it as you can see here . Heres the profile, if someone can make it show up in the search , then please do.

I also added a Kensuke profile, which has the same problem. Also, His name was soposed to be Nimura Kensuke and I put it as Kensuke Nimura , so if someone wan't to change that then I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ipakmann (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey it would be very amusing if you typed Ipakmann got knocked the fuck out in the Blender on his Wiki Profile.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to make a Bullet Witch and Alicia page tommorow .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2009)

Is anyone having the same problem as me with the newly made profiles not showing up in a search?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2009)

Two new profiles they were needed:

Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are
Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are

Also would someone mind doing these?

Fix the character profile on these?

Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are
Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are

Add the Character Profile - to these

Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are
Post and I'll tell you what Pokemon you are

Thanks



~Greed~ said:


> Is anyone having the same problem as me with the newly made profiles not showing up in a search?



Yeah.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Yeah.


I see, So its not just me then. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SaiDain (Sep 1, 2009)

Yo, I'm doing a profile on Hiura Souji, feel free to do whatever you like with it.  Yoshimori is listed as Peak human but Hiura is obviously alot faster. How fast would you say he is?

--I was told I was free to create profiles here and you guys would do the necessary edits and what not


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 1, 2009)

I made a page for Armisael and I'm working on more Eva profiles. I hope I can have all 17 Angels done by this weekend.

The good, the bad... but certainly not the ugly


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a page for Armisael and I'm working on more Eva profiles. I hope I can have all 17 Angels done by this weekend.
> 
> The good, the bad... but certainly not the ugly



Don't hope. Achieve


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 1, 2009)

Speaking of Eva, I made a page for Israfel. Be free to edit it. 

Join the Karin Mep :ho


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

holy fucking shit. swamp thing survive multiversal destruction? It looks so weak tho wtf. thats horribly overpowered.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 1, 2009)

Swamp Things looks much more stronger then he looks. The movie Swamp Thing is a joke compare to the comic book one.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 1, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Also would someone mind doing these?
> 
> Fix the character profile on these?
> 
> Fox is rebooting Fantastic Four.


What's wrong with her profile?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I remember Cel land Frieza saying that they where stronger before in Hell and not to mention Goku in his base form in GT is much stronger then he was in the Buu saga due to the 16 years of training afterwards (The Perfect Files say that GT took place six years after Goku left with Ubb).



The fact is that GT feats simply don't measure up to DBZ feats. The only area in which they really have better feats is speed, and that's only due to a few instances. SSJ4 Goku got his leg impaled on a flagpole, Baby Vegeta's claimed planetbusters were really wimpy - shit was claimed like General Rilldo was stronger than Buu but he never showed anything close to what Buu showed, he was having trouble with base chibi Goku.

Of course the real point is that GT is not canon to DBZ, so you cannot power scale it from that, you have to take the feats on their own merits.



Shoddragon said:


> holy fucking shit. swamp thing survive multiversal destruction? It looks so weak tho wtf. thats horribly overpowered.



You need to understand his connection with the Green and regrowth ability.

Anyway, like I said before, you people need to stop uploading images, use only external images, we are running out of space.

Also, if you know of any uploaded images that are not in use on any page, please tell me so I can delete them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2009)

Of course you can. DBZ has three distinct continuities.
Manga
Anime
Movies

GT is part of the Movieverse (we see Cooler break out of Hell, the Tuffles/Saiyan history is also from there) so any feats in the movies should also count.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 2, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Of course you can. DBZ has three distinct continuities.
> Manga
> Anime
> Movies
> ...



No, it's as Mike said. Too many feats don't measure up in Gt to Z. From what I have seen, no one in GT can beat Buu.  Frieza and Cell seemed like a joke compared to their Z counterparts. Stuff like that.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2009)

Testrun said:


> What's wrong with her profile?



The dash is in the wrong place on the title.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 2, 2009)

^Eh, I dun know how to modify the url of the page.

Unless I make a new page...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2009)

Many of the movies aren't even canon to each other.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2009)

Testrun said:


> ^Eh, I dun know how to modify the url of the page.
> 
> Unless I make a new page...



Well Mike doesn't really care about it. Zetta will change it if he sees it.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 2, 2009)

LinzArcher 

Link to be fixed.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm here.

Anything you need changed?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Ok, I'm here.
> 
> Anything you need changed?



Fix the character profile on this

Link removed
Link removed

Add the Character Profile - to this

Link removed

Thanks


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 2, 2009)

I think we should make a whitebeard profile now and just edit any new feats once somethings new shows up.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 2, 2009)

Wanna add E-99 to the wiki?


----------



## Magellan (Sep 2, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think we should make a whitebeard profile now and just edit any new feats once somethings new shows up.



Same for Donflamingo, Oz Jr. (And the main Oz) Donflamingo, Mihawk, Akainu, Jozu and Marco. 

Tsuru, Sengoku, Icy Witch and Atmosis can wait a couple more weeks. 


Hellspawn. I'll help with the profiles.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 2, 2009)

I made a profile for Kain, be free to edit it.

Naruto was informed


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 2, 2009)

Heres a link to the thread I made about E-99.

spoilers


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

yea. I got bored and decided to attempt to join the wiki earlier today. Still awaiting confirmation I guess. I'll try help adding some of the shickibukai and whitebeard pirates if possible if I actually get accepted ( I don't see why not).


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally I would wait till they get more than one friggin feat before creating more Shichibukai or WBP profiles.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

I meant wikis for Crocodile and BOa Hancock and stuff. I wanted to at least make the wiki page that way feats and durability, speed and stuff could be added in later.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2009)

Crocodile has a profile.



Magellan said:


> Same for Donflamingo.



Doflamingo.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Crocodile has a profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Doflamingo.



I know but I wanted to add some recent things because he apparently got a bit stronger.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 2, 2009)

Amagi Miroku
Dholaki
Frederica
Junas

Need these Psyren profiles added to the character profiles.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Amagi Miroku
> Dholaki
> Frederica
> Junas
> ...



Junas


----------



## Magellan (Sep 2, 2009)

Shoddragon pm.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Shoddragon pm.



what? you sent me a pm ?


----------



## Magellan (Sep 2, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what? you sent me a pm ?



About one piece profiles I wanna help. 

I have a format for alot of the new characters and shit.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2009)

When making character profiles, you have to use this template

Link removed

Additionally, it's advisable to include a page for his verse as well.


----------



## Magellan (Sep 2, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> When making character profiles, you have to use this template
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Additionally, it's advisable to include a page for his verse as well.



I think he knows the format. But thanks. 

I help him with Marco.

I think we can do Oz next.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 3, 2009)

Kabuto Kirisaki
Matsuri Yagumo
Shao

need him added to the profiles too.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

I finally made Little Nicky .

I'll make Marco and Oz later today ( roughly 12-15 hours from now because I am going to sleep in like 2 hours).


----------



## God Movement (Sep 3, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Kabuto Kirisaki
> Matsuri Yagumo
> Shao
> 
> need him added to the profiles too.



Did these and the others.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

Who let Shoddragon in? I do not approve.

Also, I went through all of the uploaded images and deleted all the unused ones, freed up some space, but I would also like to request that you use external images if possible.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2009)

No prob, Bob.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 3, 2009)

Should we change the troll ranking system from grade to class?

Example: Instead of grade 1, 2, 3 troll etc. it's gonna be class S, A, F, troll etc.? Like YYH ranking system.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 3, 2009)

I made two more LOK profiles. Be free to edit them:


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Who let Shoddragon in? *I do not approve.*
> 
> Also, I went through all of the uploaded images and deleted all the unused ones, freed up some space, but I would also like to request that you use external images if possible.



   .


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

SteandRaeKonohaNinjas

marco's page is finished.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2009)

Link removed

Should be Character Profile - Marco(One Piece)


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

yea my bad. still learning how to make profiles 100% correctly. its only my second page .


----------



## Magellan (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you have plan for Oz?


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Who let Shoddragon in? I do not approve.
> 
> Also, I went through all of the uploaded images and deleted all the unused ones, freed up some space, but I would also like to request that you use external images if possible.



Then you or Zetta can take him out of the Wiki Membership.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 3, 2009)

What is wrong with Shooddragon? It not like he has done anything wrong?


----------



## Magellan (Sep 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What is wrong with Shooddragon? It not like he has done anything wrong?



He use to be a Naruto wanker. 


He is not anymore. There really isn't anything wrong with him. He can over exaggerate some times. But he learns his mistakes and admits when he is wrong.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2009)

People like that are so rare as to be an endangered species.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Magellan said:


> What do you have plan for Oz?



well Oz should be fairly easy. his moveset is nearly identical to Luffy's and with Moria powering him the only difference is not having gear 2 or 3 although his fists are like gear 3.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

if you wanna read about me I wrote a mini biography of myself on my OBD wiki page of my name. if I am clearly wrong on something I will admit it ( example, lets say that Gai with 6 gates is proven to be supersonic but I only thought he was less than mach 1, I will admit I was wrong).

o man did I used to be a narutard . not quite as bad as wayoftheshinobi, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Magellan (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well Oz should be fairly easy. his moveset is nearly identical to Luffy's and with Moria powering him the only difference is not having gear 2 or 3 although his fists are like gear 3.



Don't forget his speed. 

Blitzing Zoro. 

And at best I think Oz's duribillity is Island level. But thats just me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Oz's durability is around a small mountain level IMO. He took all of those attacks and even after having his spine crushed he was still alive and kicking.


----------



## Seon (Sep 3, 2009)

ok guys, SionMaster here.

I think We should make the OBD character files , filtered. I know it's alphabetical, but we should make an A-Z category Page, since the more pages we make the more lag it might have, also it would be a bitch to people if they had to keep scrolling down. Ya know? like we should make a search bar type of thing, if possible.

Anyways that's just my two cents


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Seon said:


> ok guys, SionMaster here.
> 
> I think We should make the OBD character files , filtered. I know it's alphabetical, but we should make an A-Z category Page, since the more pages we make the more lag it might have, also it would be a bitch to people if they had to keep scrolling down. Ya know? like *we should make a search bar type of thing*, if possible.
> 
> Anyways that's just my two cents



There already is one, though


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 3, 2009)

New  Trailer of Win

I call BS on saying AVP is better than AVP:R. First, the story in AVP is an atrocity and if that wasn't bad enough, it's about the HUMANS. Yes Alien vs. Predator...but the humans are the main characters. 
AVP: Requiem corrected this. You complain the acting was bad, the characters were bland and that crap but none of the characters in either series have ever been anything notable in terms of depth. And guess what? They weren't supposed to be deep or worth a damn because this movie is actually about Yautja and Xenos. About fucking time.

The Predalien alone made AVP2 a bajillion times  better than its predacessor.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you really coming to a thread about a wiki that's main purpose is about the fighting capability of verses and characters and complaining about someone's opinion on two movies in the verse? 

Dude come on...


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Who let Shoddragon in? I do not approve.
> 
> Also, I went through all of the uploaded images and deleted all the unused ones, freed up some space, but I would also like to request that you use external images if possible.



Agreed.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

this

Tis tedious work, but I'll do Sigma next.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Should we change the troll ranking system from grade to class?
> 
> Example: Instead of grade 1, 2, 3 troll etc. it's gonna be class S, A, F, troll etc.? Like YYH ranking system.



Current system is fine



TWF said:


> Then you or Zetta can take him out of the Wiki Membership.



Just wondering if anyone would seriously object.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 3, 2009)

> I call BS on saying AVP is better than AVP:R. First, the story in AVP is an atrocity and if that wasn't bad enough, it's about the HUMANS. Yes Alien vs. Predator...but the humans are the main characters.



AVP is a better then AVPR cirtcly speaking since the movie has a better rating then the first one on RT. I do argeed that The Predalien alone made AVP2 was pretty decent. The AVP page was made much like the Star Trek page.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 3, 2009)

My main talent is complaining, DJ.

Anyway, I see a profile for Kain, Raziel and Moebius. Might I suggest one for the Elder God? My respect thread for him/it should help.
[6.9 Current Green Lantern - Miscellaneous]


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Current system is fine
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone would seriously object.



I objected to him joining.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

[6.9 Current Green Lantern - Miscellaneous]

Making Axl next


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I objected to him joining.



when you actually contribute to the wiki then you have a voice .


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> when you actually contribute to the wiki then you have a voice .



When you have 158 page edits talk to me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

thats nice . besides this is an entirely pointless argument. there is no reason to remove me. In fact, we need more people like Magellan helping create some of the One Piece profiles so they will be ready to update following each new chapter.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> thats nice . besides this is an entirely pointless argument. there is no reason to remove me. In fact, we need more people like Magellan helping create some of the One Piece profiles so they will be ready to update following each new chapter.



We have plenty of people like Magellan ready to create OP profiles.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

is he on the wiki? because he asked me to make Marco's profile yesterday.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> is he on the wiki? because he asked me to make Marco's profile yesterday.



He used to be. I don't think he is anymore though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

well he should. making these profiles are somewhat annoying ( but a good waste of time I guess.

just made oz:

this


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2009)

this

More to come.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, Shoddragon is a major wanker who has made at least one edit that seemed just to wank OP. More probably since I didn't see his newest ones.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, Shoddragon is a major wanker who has made at least one edit that seemed just to wank OP. More probably since I didn't see his newest ones.



wank op? what in god's name are you talking about  ? I took marco's information straight from a PM magellan sent me. I made Oz's profile based on feats. what are you babbling about?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> wank op? what in god's name are you talking about  ? I took marco's information straight from a PM magellan sent me. I made Oz's profile based on feats. what are you babbling about?



Oz has never busted a small city. He hasn't tanked mountain busters either.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Removed Shoddragon. No one else let him back in.

Two people named Migukuni and blatherinon have requested to join. I don't know who they are so I rejected them. If you are one of them contact me here so I know who you are.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Oz has never busted a small city. He hasn't tanked mountain busters either.



I'll change it, whats his best destructive feat?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 4, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I'll change it, whats his best destructive feat?



Multi-city block buster. 

I'll accept that. I mean Oz was huge, but he never showed the ability to bust cities.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 4, 2009)

Made some Berserk pages. 

_Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home_
_Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home_
_Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home_


----------



## blatherinon (Sep 4, 2009)

I am blatherinon, but you probably wouldn't know me as I mostly lurk.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Stick around for a month or so and post a lot more. Then apply again.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Removed Shoddragon. *No one else let him back in.*
> 
> Two people named Migukuni and blatherinon have requested to join. I don't know who they are so I rejected them. If you are one of them contact me here so I know who you are.



Zetta and others would disagree with you .. your not the only person capable of rejecting and letting people in btw . also I'll be honest that was a douche move. all I wanted to do was help create profiles.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2009)

Would it be cool if I added our OBD: The Game character profiles to the wiki ?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2009)

Endless_Mike, I'm going to play open card with you or as they say call you out. When have I said that I think Killua is lightspeed? That's nonsense. I certainly have a bias for HxH and will argue for them when there's room for debate but I don't exxagerate feats beyond the believable. Likewise, I do tend to make long, indepth replies but they are generally met with equally long and worthwhile replies.

So, I think it's pretty cheap that you think you are in a position to summarize and slanderize my history in the OBD based on basically the few skirmishes with Negima- or KHRtards I've had in the past few months. I've only begun reading both manga a few months ago anyway.

I know you are a Negima fanboy and all which explains the animosity between us and some of the claims you made, but you should be better than these cheap shots. I'm pretty sure a Negima thread in which I participated pushed you to make that entry. Was it my Dragonball vs. Negima thread? 

The reason I'm adressing this despite my policy of "lol internet", is because a lot of people (most notably noobs) use the wiki as a guideline which hinders objective OBD debate, because it doesn't give you a chance to retort to whatever is said about you unless you are an admin there or one of their suckups and because it's stickied here. I'd also like to voice my overall dissapointment in you.

Judging by the level of the entry I can tell that you lack any data on me for the 4/5 years I've been posting here. I'm one of the most veteran posters here, you noob. That experience in the OBD was part of the whole reason why I thought you were qualified to be an OBD mod despite not ever really posting in the same thread as you do. And still, at this rate I can't say I regret or can't see why you failed to get OBD modship.

So far for my long rant. I just felt like saying this. G'night.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

I cannot believe I actually agree with danchou . honestly how can you immediately accuse me of OP wank when I have only been on the OBD wikifor 2 days? and why did you remove everything on my profile? it was edited so as not to confuse people.

and why did you remove me for making Oz's profile? are you kidding me? If I didn't know any better I would say your just trying to get me to flame you, which is definitely FLAMEBAIT, and since the OBD wiki is part of the OBD AKA part of this forum.. well... yea.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrong thread guys, take it to PMs.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

no its not the wrong thread considering it concerns the OBD wiki.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 4, 2009)

Open flaming does not concern the wiki, try again.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

if I was flaming believe me, you would know. thats exactly why I kept most of it in PMs. I am just sharing my disbelief here.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 4, 2009)

at Shoddragon.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> at Shoddragon.



what are you trying to accomplish by spamming " at Shoddragon."?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what are you trying to accomplish by spamming " at Shoddragon."?



Nothing.

I'm just telling you in a nice way how silly you sound.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone think the Whitebeard page should be made now? From what we have seen we have a decent idea of his destructive power and strength at least.

Oh and Mike, how do I use an external image?


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2009)

post external link, link to image's hyperlink, ect...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm re-editing my pages and adding more links to them along with adding respect threads and other sites for them.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2009)

Seriously make a new wiki for the OBD Game thing, as EM pointed out the OBD Wiki is low on hosting any more images for new character profiles, fictions, ect...


----------



## God Movement (Sep 7, 2009)

Were using external images now so memory being used up is only from text.


----------



## Galactus Uchiha (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah but Naruto characters should be a LOT stronger than people say they are.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 7, 2009)

TWF said:


> Seriously make a new wiki for the OBD Game thing, as EM pointed out the OBD Wiki is low on hosting any more images for new character profiles, fictions, ect...



Speaking of new wiki

Would it be possible to make a separate wiki for the images only then external link them to the profiles?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 7, 2009)

Did anyone see what Zetta wrote on the 11 Wanknova page?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 7, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Speaking of new wiki
> 
> Would it be possible to make a separate wiki for the images only then external link them to the profiles?



Damn that is genius it could possibly work.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Endless_Mike, I'm going to play open card with you or as they say call you out. When have I said that I think Killua is lightspeed? That's nonsense. I certainly have a bias for HxH and will argue for them when there's room for debate but I don't exxagerate feats beyond the believable. Likewise, I do tend to make long, indepth replies but they are generally met with equally long and worthwhile replies.



You kept emphasizing that the words used to describe his reflexes were "super light speed". If that wasn't claiming him to be lightspeed, you were not being very clear about it, since it sure seemed that way.



> So, I think it's pretty cheap that you think you are in a position to summarize and slanderize my history in the OBD based on basically the few skirmishes with Negima- or KHRtards I've had in the past few months. I've only begun reading both manga a few months ago anyway.



You constantly downplay them to ridiculous levels. It's pretty obvious. If I took the words of every troll who didn't like what was said about them, then no one would have any criticism at all.



> I know you are a Negima fanboy and all which explains the animosity between us and some of the claims you made, but you should be better than these cheap shots. I'm pretty sure a Negima thread in which I participated pushed you to make that entry. Was it my Dragonball vs. Negima thread?



No, I just noticed you had no entry so I decided to make one.



> The reason I'm adressing this despite my policy of "lol internet", is because a lot of people (most notably noobs) use the wiki as a guideline which hinders objective OBD debate, because it doesn't give you a chance to retort to whatever is said about you unless you are an admin there or one of their suckups and because it's stickied here. I'd also like to voice my overall dissapointment in you.



You shouldn't use it as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do.



> Judging by the level of the entry I can tell that you lack any data on me for the 4/5 years I've been posting here. I'm one of the most veteran posters here, you noob. That experience in the OBD was part of the whole reason why I thought you were qualified to be an OBD mod despite not ever really posting in the same thread as you do. And still, at this rate I can't say I regret or can't see why you failed to get OBD modship.
> 
> So far for my long rant. I just felt like saying this. G'night.



I only wanted modship since I had a lot of ideas to improve the OBD. I've PM'd some of them to the mods but they have mostly ignored me.

However, to be fair, I will call a referendum:

The OBD wiki mods, Zetta, Id, and Aokiji, do you think the article on Danchou is unfair? If so, how do you think it should be altered?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 7, 2009)

TWF said:


> Seriously make a new wiki for the OBD Game thing, as EM pointed out the OBD Wiki is low on hosting any more images for new character profiles, fictions, ect...



I think Platinum is doing one.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with the separate Wiki thing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 7, 2009)

For shits and giggles I made a profile for three of the four Grasshoppers from Marvel comics.

Stock


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 7, 2009)

I asked how to use external images not too long ago but I guess what I should have asked first was...What is an external image? 

Sorry for the dumbass questions.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Speaking of new wiki
> 
> Would it be possible to make a separate wiki for the images only then external link them to the profiles?



Why not just use photobucket or imageshack?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 7, 2009)

> I asked how to use external images not too long ago but I guess what I should have asked first was...What is an external image?



An external image is an image hosted by another site.

First, you click the edit button at the top of the page pictured here:



Next, you hit the image button pictured here:



Find the external images tag here:



Next you find a suitable image like this one here:



You take the address for that image and enter it into the field beside the load key, which you then hit pictured here:


After you hit load this should happen:




If it doesn't, check the address and try again. Then just double click the picture and voila.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually just figured it out myself.

So your post was in fact, useless, Ono. 

Cougar/ Sugarmomma?

Made a profile for Slayer from Guilty Gear, if only because I'm a fanboy for him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 7, 2009)

But I put so much time and effort into making those pictures.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 7, 2009)

It matters not.

You have outlived your usefulness Ono.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Why not just use photobucket or imageshack?



Becasue they tend to delete images alot.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

just a reminder for some people who want it: A whitebeard profile shouldn't be made until the end of the current arc. Mainly because Luffy is now in the battle and we can see how his speed compares to everyone else. WB's durability and strength are also not fully revealed yet although he is likely hypersonic +.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2009)

Ono, is that a furry forum I see on your browser? 

BTW, I've finished all of the profiles for the classic JLA "Big 7" team.

Also I've noted that when people add a note to a character saying not to confuse them with a similarly - named character from another series, they often forget to add the same note to the other character. You have to add it to both, people.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 8, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Ono, is that a furry forum I see on your browser?


Indeed it is, EM.

Also, shouldn't this:


Be "Character Profile - Sasuke Sarutobi"?

And while we're at it, this:



Needs similar treatment.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 8, 2009)

why is enzymeii a member in the wiki?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 8, 2009)

I made a profile for Doomsday. Be free to edit it.

Iron Maiden


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 8, 2009)

I refuse to recognize the existence of Doomsday.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 9, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Ono, is that a furry forum I see on your browser?



A HA! I knew you had a problem with the furry fandom Mike. :ho



Onomatopoeia said:


> I refuse to recognize the existence of Doomsday.



Now now Ono. We all have characters we hate, but you must not decieve ourselves. 

-----

Anyway, I've been gone for a while now, but I will be making some more profiles in the near future. How is the issue with the space going, Mike?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)

New page(s) added. 

No More Heres

Travis Touchdown


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

Travis is almost definitely hypersonic. its possible in-game to block EVERY SINGLE BULLET fired from a submachine gun. he was also able to swing perfectly to hit a bullet fired from a magnum by Dr. Peace.

Would Letz Shake have a profile? Mainly because he and his earthquake generator were killed by Henry and wasn't shown.

I can help with information with No More Heroes if anyone needs it because I have the game here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be making the profiles, as for his reaction timing, unless the bullets that he had reacted to can reach speeds at around mach 5 or higher, he has no hypersonic reaction timing. 

And I've already completed the game, so I have it covered.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

he would have to be beyond supersonic in order to perceive where every bullet was going and then strike fast enough to block every single one.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 9, 2009)

I made a profile for Supreme, and be free to edit it. 

hbo site


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 10, 2009)

How the heck is 1km of destruction considered as citybusting? The football field have a track of 1 Km and its definately NOT a city.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 10, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> How the heck is 1km of destruction considered as citybusting? The football field have a track of 1 Km and its definately NOT a city.



Some of the smallest cities in the world literally are that small, but this creates confusion, so I'm going to split it in the destructive capacity page into "Town/Small City Level" from "City/Mountain/Island Level".


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2009)

A city with an area of a kilometer is a small ass town.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 10, 2009)

The OBD wiki, how to flame people and not get banned.  How come GMK's profile got so badly hit.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> The OBD wiki, how to flame people and not get banned.  How come GMK's profile got so badly hit.



It might have something to do with his wacky E-Thug shenanigans and his belief that those that do not fit his criteria for living should be killed, genetic defects and the like.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think we need more Darkstalkers profiles.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

I can help with some of those, although to be honest, the profiles would be heavily based on hype and powerscaling, other than Jedah and Pyron, the characters do not really have very many individual feats.

Although we know that the weakest Darkstalkers can solo armies, and every playable character is at least on B+ level, just below Makai Noble level.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

Demetri and Morrigan?

I think they have feats don't they? 

*Is gonna check*


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have not play the games for a while now, I remember Demetri was able to eat Pyron and became just as powerful as him.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

And he can change people into opposite genders


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Demetri and Morrigan?
> 
> I think they have feats don't they?
> 
> *Is gonna check*



Morrigan is almost entirely based on hype.

Demitri has a few, he has a good durability feat of surviving Belial's Scalephoton attack, even if it was at half power and Demitri was weakened for long after it.

Also, when Pyron came to Earth he took a more limiting form, his full power has never been seen in battle, and Demitri was only known to absorb Pyron's limited form, there is no evidence he ate all of Pyron's power, in fact, it is pretty unlikely IMO.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 10, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> The OBD wiki, how to flame people and not get banned.  How come GMK's profile got so badly hit.



I know. Isn't it great?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

Morrigan has bullet timed I believe in one of the adaptaions and IIRC she can traverse dimensions and has a logia like state.

Could be wrong.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Morrigan has bullet timed I believe in one of the adaptaions and IIRC she can traverse dimensions and has a logia like state.
> 
> Could be wrong.



She may have done it in the OVA. And yes she can traverse dimensions with the use of her ring, as for a logia-like state, yeah prolly, shit like that is a common DS power, they are very impressive shapeshifters.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

She may have teleportation and soul suck? Soul suck is basically a must have in Darkstalkers.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really, the main cast just has resistances against it.

The only characters off the top of my head who have shown any form of soul manipulation are Jedah(The best feats in this regard), Lord Raptor(Can devour multiple souls at once without effort), Bishamon(His sword drains your blood and your soul), Pyron(He was able to casually destroy the bond between Bishamon and his armor, which was at a spiritual level), and maybe Demitri(I think I read the Midnight Bliss drains both blood and soul). 

Morrigan MAY take the soul of her victims after seducing them, but I cannot recall exactly when that was stated.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Not really, the main cast just has resistances against it.
> 
> The only characters off the top of my head who have shown any form of soul manipulation are Jedah(The best feats in this regard), Lord Raptor(Can devour multiple souls at once without effort), Bishamon(His sword drains your blood and your soul), Pyron(He was able to casually destroy the bond between Bishamon and his armor, which was at a spiritual level), and maybe Demitri(I think I read the Midnight Bliss drains both blood and soul).
> 
> Morrigan MAY take the soul of her victims after seducing them, but I cannot recall exactly when that was stated.



Meh, shows how much I need to play Darkstalkers again which I REALLY want to now :ho


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, the games are great.

Darkstalkers is a pretty powerful verse, but for alot of the cast it is because of hype and powerscaling.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2009)

Well if Pyron and Jedah can solo DBZ...The powerscaling would be insane.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

Well Pyron and Jedah are also the peak of the verse's power lol, in terms of playable characters.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 10, 2009)

DS is a strong series, it above DBZ but below Bastard!!. I wish Capcom would make another game since they made a SF4 and I was piss off that Pyron was not in Marvel vs. Capcom 2.



> I can help with some of those, although to be honest, the profiles would be heavily based on hype and powerscaling



It's worth a shot.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 10, 2009)

There has been some talk of a new Darkstalkers game, although it is just talk for now.

I could start with a Demitri profile I suppose.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 10, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> A HA! I knew you had a problem with the furry fandom Mike.



Oh, I have a few embarrassing fandoms myself (don't ask because I will not tell you)



> Anyway, I've been gone for a while now, but I will be making some more profiles in the near future. How is the issue with the space going, Mike?



It's pretty good, but still keep using external images, preferably.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

some character's from True Blood ( the show) should be added. Maryann deflected a rifle shot at essentially point blank range with ease. Also... Erik is a fucking awesome viking vampire pimp . ALso Maryann has been mindraping an entire town for a little while now. that's gotta count for something.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 11, 2009)

I made a profile for Michael Demiurgos, and be free to edit it.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You kept emphasizing that the words used to describe his reflexes were "super light speed". If that wasn't claiming him to be lightspeed, you were not being very clear about it, since it sure seemed that way.


I never stated Killua was lightspeed. I only referenced what the manga said about him. I said that Killua was capped at lightningspeed in the very same paragraph. That's pretty clear.



> You constantly downplay them to ridiculous levels. It's pretty obvious. If I took the words of every troll who didn't like what was said about them, then no one would have any criticism at all.


I don't downplay them beyond the reasonable. I only correct and call people out who overestimate feats like people that say Rakan is a mountainbuster because he merely busted part of a small hill with Negi Fever or people claiming VR arc characters like Hibari were hypersonic because he was shown to be that fast based on a calc that I had already debunked. What you might call downplaying, I call curbing fanboyism.



> No, I just noticed you had no entry so I decided to make one.


It seemed like it was made out of spite by a noob and a KHR/MSN fanboy that doesn't know me as it was riddled with false claims about me which don't reflect the 4/5 years I've spent debating in the OBD. So, that's why I was surprised and dissapointed to find out you made it. I guess I was wrong about your depth of judgement.



> You shouldn't use it as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do.


I don't use it as a guideline (at times I think it's part of the cancer that's killing the OBD because it's very arbitrary) but noobs think it's the bible of the OBD, who then use it to get information and base fights on and judge posters by. I've seen it happen often enough to know.



> I only wanted modship since I had a lot of ideas to improve the OBD. I've PM'd some of them to the mods but they have mostly ignored me.
> 
> However, to be fair, I will call a referendum:
> 
> The OBD wiki mods, Zetta, Id, and Aokiji, do you think the article on Danchou is unfair? If so, how do you think it should be altered?


Well, the point was (besides reciprocating the cheap stabs in the wiki) to highlight my credentials and emphasize that I've been a educated seasoned veteran of the OBD that deserves my respect. I've been here long enough to witness the OBD in all it's stages, be highs or lows. I don't like seeing a whimsical entry of that level taunting my rep.

Also, you shouldn't need the other wiki admins to change my entry 'to be fair' as they probably don't know me much better either. Like I said in the OBD modship nomination thread, Id probably doesn't know me well enough because he posts in threads of different fiction, Zetta and I are former enemies but we're mostly cool now as long as it doesn't come to KHR or OP and I don't think Aokiji knows me well enough except for a few skirmishes and vice versa.

I liked it better when my entry was blank and unknown (so that posters can judge me by my posts), so you could remove it entirely. I'm also willing to do it myself when I have time to spare (which the admins could still taxate for themselves).


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 12, 2009)

Profile of Prophet Mohammed up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scared you for a second, didn't I?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I never stated Killua was lightspeed. I only referenced what the manga said about him. I said that Killua was capped at lightningspeed in the very same paragraph. That's pretty clear.



You kept pointing out that the manga said "super light speed" and emphasizing that that meant something. If that's not what you meant I'll change it.



> I don't downplay them beyond the reasonable. I only correct and call people out who overestimate feats like people that say Rakan is a mountainbuster because he merely busted part of a small hill with Negi Fever or people claiming VR arc characters like Hibari were hypersonic because he was shown to be that fast based on a calc that I had already debunked. What you might call downplaying, I call curbing fanboyism.



Can't speak for Reborn, but you know Rakan has better destructive feats than that and was only using a very small part of his power, right? And that hill was hardly small.



> It seemed like it was made out of spite by a noob and a KHR/MSN fanboy that doesn't know me as it was riddled with false claims about me which don't reflect the 4/5 years I've spent debating in the OBD. So, that's why I was surprised and dissapointed to find out you made it. I guess I was wrong about your depth of judgement.



You act like a fanboy, you get called out like a fanboy. That's the way it is. Pretty much everyone agrees.



> I don't use it as a guideline (at times I think it's part of the cancer that's killing the OBD because it's very arbitrary) but noobs think it's the bible of the OBD, who then use it to get information and base fights on and judge posters by. I've seen it happen often enough to know.



So what? Not my problem people use it incorrectly.



> Well, the point was (besides reciprocating the cheap stabs in the wiki) to highlight my credentials and emphasize that I've been a educated seasoned veteran of the OBD that deserves my respect. I've been here long enough to witness the OBD in all it's stages, be highs or lows. I don't like seeing a whimsical entry of that level taunting my rep.



Lots of people have been here for a long time, that doesn't automatically make them good posters.



> Also, you shouldn't need the other wiki admins to change my entry 'to be fair' as they probably don't know me much better either. Like I said in the OBD modship nomination thread, Id probably doesn't know me well enough because he posts in threads of different fiction, Zetta and I are former enemies but we're mostly cool now as long as it doesn't come to KHR or OP and I don't think Aokiji knows me well enough except for a few skirmishes and vice versa.
> 
> I liked it better when my entry was blank and unknown (so that posters can judge me by my posts), so you could remove it entirely. I'm also willing to do it myself when I have time to spare (which the admins could still taxate for themselves).



I wrote it based on judging you by your posts.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You kept pointing out that the manga said "super light speed" and emphasizing that that meant something. If that's not what you meant I'll change it.


It should be obvious that I never said or meant that Killua was lightspeed.





> Can't speak for Reborn, but you know Rakan has better destructive feats than that and was only using a very small part of his power, right? And that hill was hardly small.


Doesn't matter. The point was that that feat does not make him a mountainbuster.

Since I'm not downplaying feats, there's still no valid reason for me to be listed as someone that "constantly downplays MSN/KHR to ridiculous levels and who downplays all other series that are put against it." I mean wtf? Where the hell is this coming from?!

I dare you to show proof that can back that statement or just concede that it's simple trash talk.





> You act like a fanboy, you get called out like a fanboy. That's the way it is. Pretty much everyone agrees.


I have said by my own admission that I'm a HxHtard because it's my favorite manga. I would even put in my own wiki if I ever made one. That means that I will argue for it where I see it fit. But I don't do anything beyond arguing for them and don't argue in favor of them beyond the reasonable (i.e. saying HxH wins against Dbz or something like that).





> So what? Not my problem people use it incorrectly.


Except that is not using it incorrectly. You said 





> You shouldn't use it as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do.


If that were true then why are there entries about OBD posters? To get a general idea of what a character can do too?

So don't act like the entries in the wiki don't affect debate in the OBD. It's meant to. If something false is said about people there than that affects them in OBD debate. Since only you admins get to act like elitist cunts and can edit entries permanently, that means we have to ask you to adjust it. In this case that means I have to ask you to change your personal opinion about me. That's arbitrary and freaking pathetic.





> Lots of people have been here for a long time, that doesn't automatically make them good posters.


I never said it did.

In my own terms, I said amongst other things, that my long history in the OBD has made me a seasoned well versed veteran OBD debator that deserves his just deserts in the form of respect. That should be no strange conclusion and it's not strange that I want to see that acknowledged.

Especially for someone who amongst other things has listed and has (partially) written in his own wiki: 

- that he is an OBD regular who has been around for a while
- has just reached the 2nd anniversary of his join date,
- has joined in Phenom Brigade's heydey, specifically the "Vegeto vs. Vegeto" thread,
- who witnessed the epic force that is Comic Book Guy performing a feat of legend: Getting a concession from Phenomenol _(which are all epic, ancient, well known points in OBD history)_. Cursive added
- Unlike many OBD members, has never changed his name, avatar, or main signature picture throughout my Narutoforums career (update: I did modify them with santa hats for the holiday season)
- other "huge accomplishments" that highlight his role and history in the OBD.





> I wrote it based on judging you by your posts.


Yes, that's what you say. You see the problem is that that doesn't say jack about why you say it. Where is the proof of those claims? Only God knows what the hell you're refering to. It could be based on some posts of mine that you have read in which I probably argue against Negima (which is one of your favorite mangas from what I can tell) or KHR and you believed I was downplaying them when I was curbing fanboyism.

Moreover, what does that have to do with this paragraph? I already know that you made the entry based on your belief. We had moved past that. If it wasn't evident, I'm trying to tell you something here. 





> Also, you shouldn't need the other wiki admins to change my entry 'to be fair' as they probably don't know me much better either. Like I said in the OBD modship nomination thread, Id probably doesn't know me well enough because he posts in threads of different fiction, Zetta and I are former enemies but we're mostly cool now as long as it doesn't come to KHR or OP and I don't think Aokiji knows me well enough except for a few skirmishes and vice versa.
> 
> *I liked it better when my entry was blank and unknown (so that posters can judge me by my posts), so you could remove it entirely. I'm also willing to do it myself when I have time to spare (which the admins could still taxate for themselves).*


It's: considering that the wiki entry about me is riddled with personal assumptions based on belief that can't be backed and don't do me justice, I'd rather have you make no entry at all or one that I make myself (which can be run down by the admins).

But it's not only that. I want to suggest to you that if you really want "to be fair" and want to debate me or say things about me, then do it in an OBD debate or in a arena where I can defend myself at equal terms. Not in a cowardly cheap manner like this.

If you're not susceptible to any of my input, at least admit that you're modding the wiki like an arbitrary 3rd world country dictator or the local bully with the candy at a kindergarten and be finished with this sickening haughty hypocrisy. At this point your wiki entries simply seem like it's just your turn at playing judge, jury and executioner OBD wiki style.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 13, 2009)

Danchou said:


> It should be obvious that I never said or meant that Killua was lightspeed



this

Sure seems that way to me.



> .Doesn't matter. The point was that that feat does not make him a mountainbuster.



Not that feat alone.



> Since I'm not downplaying feats, there's still no valid reason for me to be listed as someone that "constantly downplays MSN/KHR to ridiculous levels and who downplays all other series that are put against it." I mean wtf? Where the hell is this coming from?!



Negi can't move 150 km/s because you don't like the idea of him being that fast, despite the fact that it was specifically stated multiple times and never contradicted.

Kirin was greater than the lightning mine. 

Etc.

I'm sure many KHR fans could chime in with more.



> I dare you to show proof that can back that statement or just concede that it's simple trash talk.I have said by my own admission that I'm a HxHtard because it's my favorite manga. I would even put in my own wiki if I ever made one. That means that I will argue for it where I see it fit. But I don't do anything beyond arguing for them and don't argue in favor of them beyond the reasonable (i.e. saying HxH wins against Dbz or something like that).



Yet you do argue for them in almost impossible circumstances.

Using your argument that you wouldn't say they can beat DBZ is like saying Moses is not a fanboy if he thinks DBZ characters can beat Galactus but not the Living Tribunal.



> You said If that were true then why are there entries about OBD posters? To get a general idea of what a character can do too?



Because we need to know who is who and what they are generally known for.



> So don't act like the entries in the wiki don't affect debate in the OBD. It's meant to. If something false is said about people there than that affects them in OBD debate. Since only you admins get to act like elitist cunts and can edit entries permanently, that means we have to ask you to adjust it. In this case that means I have to ask you to change your personal opinion about me. That's arbitrary and freaking pathetic.I never said it did.



Blah blah blah, all I hear is butthurt, I write them like I see them. The fact that you are complaining about it so sorely simply reinforces that it is true.

OBD wiki member pages mention what fictions a person likes, if they wank them, and which they don't and if they downplay them. You're not getting any special treatment apart from anyone else.

Even the wiki admins can have negative things written about them, TWF used to be an admin but got all butthurt that his profile had negative things on it and caused a shitstorm and eventually got demoted.



> In my own terms, I said amongst other things, that my long history in the OBD has made me a seasoned well versed veteran OBD debator that deserves his just deserts in the form of respect. That should be no strange conclusion and it's not strange that I want to see that acknowledged.
> 
> Especially for someone who amongst other things has listed and has (partially) written in his own wiki:
> 
> ...



WTF does any of this have to do with anything? I was simply stating facts. You want me to add a section to your profile that says that you've been a member for a long time? Fine. Honestly I have so much work to do on the wiki I don't have time to deal with shit like this and random complaints from the peanut gallery. You have no idea how much fucking work it is to edit that fucking thing every single day, if I had to address every single complaint I ever got about it I would never get any sleep or free time at all.



> Moreover, what does that have to do with this paragraph? I already know that you made the entry based on your belief. We had moved past that. If it wasn't evident, I'm trying to tell you something here. It's: considering that the wiki entry about me is riddled with personal assumptions based on belief that can't be backed and don't do me justice, I'd rather have you make no entry at all or one that I make myself (which can be run down by the admins).
> 
> But it's not only that. I want to suggest to you that if you really want "to be fair" and want to debate me or say things about me, then do it in an OBD debate or in a arena where I can defend myself at equal terms. Not in a cowardly cheap manner like this.
> 
> If you're not susceptible to any of my input, at least admit that you're modding the wiki like an arbitrary 3rd world country dictator or the local bully with the candy at a kindergarten and be finished with this sickening haughty hypocrisy. At this point your wiki entries simply seem like it's just your turn at playing judge, jury and executioner OBD wiki style.



Blah blah blah butthurt. Get over it, I don't have time for this shit.

EDIT: I removed the part where it said you think Killua is lightspeed. Every other factual claim in that article is true.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2009)

Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)
Amplification Summoning Technique (増幅口寄せの術, Zoufuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Goddamn 88 you've got too much free time


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Goddamn 88 you've got too much free time



I guess so.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 13, 2009)

I have too much time. I wish there was a war on so I could do more pillaging.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey mods can I add other pictures to a profile?

I've seen several profiles written like that;

Cat Shit Ones Trailer ist auch super.
Cat Shit Ones Trailer ist auch super.
Cat Shit Ones Trailer ist auch super.
Cat Shit Ones Trailer ist auch super.
Cat Shit Ones Trailer ist auch super.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 13, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> x
> 
> Sure seems that way to me.


"As for Killua: his *lightningspeed* allowed him to catch a dart that only existed by the time that it had already pierced him. It was said to be "superlightspeed"."

At no point do I say that I think Killua is lightspeed.

This highlights how you are making up claims about me.





> Not that feat alone.


That feat doesn't make him a mountainbuster because he only busted a part of a small hill. Since that's the thing we were discussing, it means you conceed on that at the least.



> *Negi can't move 150 km/s because you don't like the idea of him being that fast*, despite the fact that it was specifically stated multiple times and never contradicted.


Where have I said this? Stop putting words in my mouth.



> Kirin was greater than the lightning mine.


Was greater in what?

Kirin busted a mountainplateau and the lightning mine did not actually bust anything as it was cancelled by Asuna. That much is true.



> Etc.
> 
> I'm sure many KHR fans could chime in with more.


"Etc." That's all? Are these debunked examples really the only thing you can come up with?  

So do tell, Endless_Mike. How does this prove that I am someone that "constantly downplays MSN/KHR to ridiculous levels and who downplays all other series that are put against it." The thing is that, considering that you failed to back up that statement, it means you have conceeded and we know that it is simply trashtalk.





> Yet you do argue for them in almost impossible circumstances.
> 
> Using your argument that you wouldn't say they can beat DBZ is like saying Moses is not a fanboy if he thinks DBZ characters can beat Galactus but not the Living Tribunal.


This is another baseless claim that can be resolved by, yet again, asking you: Where? 

You said that I *downplay all other series that are put up against HxH*. I just said they'd lose easily against, for instance, Dbz. So, where's the proof?



> Because we need to know who is who and what they are generally known for.


But I thought that, in your own words, "You shouldn't use it as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do."

If the wiki should only be used for that purpose in the OBD, why do you "need to know who is who and what they are generally known for"?





> Blah blah blah, all I hear is butthurt, I write them like I see them. The fact that you are complaining about it so sorely simply reinforces that it is true.


Seeing as you are not adressing the fact that the wiki is influential in OBD debate and acknowledge that the only way of permanently changing your false assumptions in your entry is through an admin (who in this case wrote the very entry), we can conclude that the wiki is in fact arbitrary, unfair and leaves no room for correction. You still give no alternative for cases where the entry is false. Well it's not like that wasn't obvious already.

_That_ is the reason that I'm complaining. Not because of the entry itself, as it has already been confirmed it is filled with bias assumptions which you failed to back up.



> OBD wiki member pages mention what fictions a person likes, if they wank them, and which they don't and if they downplay them. You're not getting any special treatment apart from anyone else.


What are you talking about. I thought the wiki's use was merely "as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do."

I also don't understand what this so called "special treatment" that you are talking about is referring to. Asking whether false claims that have not been backed up can be edited is considered special treatment?



> Even the wiki admins can have negative things written about them, TWF used to be an admin but got all butthurt that his profile had negative things on it and caused a shitstorm and eventually got demoted.


I wouldn't be surprised even if I wasn't aware of that. That's only one of the reasons why I believe the wiki needs more, I mean, any form of fair checks and balances. As far as I can tell, he basically got removed because you had a disagreement and since you had more special admin priviliges in the wiki, were in the power to remove him.

It reminds me of when you were butthurt about when you failed to get the modship nomination and you just blamed Blue in the wiki.



> WTF does any of this have to do with anything? I was simply stating facts. You want me to add a section to your profile that says that you've been a member for a long time? Fine. Honestly I have so much work to do on the wiki I don't have time to deal with shit like this and random complaints from the peanut gallery. You have no idea how much fucking work it is to edit that fucking thing every single day, if I had to address every single complaint I ever got about it I would never get any sleep or free time at all.


You like having a respected reputation that acknowledges your "accomplishments" as a good OBD debator as well. So, the fact that I don't enjoy seeing my status quo as, in my own words, a seasoned, respected, well versed veteran OBD debator, tarnished by one of your whims should not come as a surprise to you.

[/quote]Blah blah blah butthurt. Get over it, I don't have time for this shit.[/quote]Your concession on that paragraph is accepted.

To think that people ever considered you one of the better debators. The mighty sure have fallen.



> EDIT: I removed the part where it said you think Killua is lightspeed. Every other factual claim in that article is true.


All you have are claims that are as baseless as the lightspeed claim that you failed to prove and just removed.

Good work on missing the gist of my argument even when it was smacking you in the face though. Now I know for sure not to take you and the arbitary 3rd world way you have of running your wiki seriously in the future.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Hey mods can I add other pictures to a profile?
> 
> I've seen several profiles written like that;
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm not a mod, but Lol; the most I'd add would be from 2 to 3. 3 at maximum. I don't know if we are allowed, but I haven't heard any complaints. However, I add links to pics for proof of feats. Can't really say this character can do this and that without serious feats to back it up. And I use external links so I don't use up space on there.  
However, usually you can go to a respect thread but it seems like more people use the wiki.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay EM or any other mod, how many pictures can I put on a character profile?

I'm going to use external images.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 13, 2009)

I really don't see the need for more than one, save in certain circumstances like Jasdevi.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I really don't see the need for more than one, save in certain circumstances like Jasdevi.





I just wanted to add more pictures so if someone doesn't know the character, they can see examples.

Or I could just add links.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I just wanted to add more pictures so if someone doesn't know the character, they can see examples.
> 
> Or I could just add links.



If they are external links I don't see a problem.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> If they are external links I don't see a problem.



I'm going to wait for EM's verdict.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Added a profile for Musashi.

Happy Birthday! imperator9319117
Happy Birthday! imperator9319117


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

> Subject Re: Pictures
> From  EndlessMike
> Date Sep 13, 2009 5:17 pm
> To  gunmen
> Sure, as long as they aren't huge



EM gave me permission, so please don't delete the pictures this time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Danchou said:


> "As for Killua: his *lightningspeed* allowed him to catch a dart that only existed by the time that it had already pierced him. It was said to be "superlightspeed"."
> 
> At no point do I say that I think Killua is lightspeed.



It sure seemed that way at the time. 



> This highlights how you are making up claims about me.



No, it merely highlights how many of your posts are unclear and you don't communicate very well. I removed the part about you saying he was lightspeed anyway so this point is moot.



> That feat doesn't make him a mountainbuster because he only busted a part of a small hill. Since that's the thing we were discussing, it means you conceed on that at the least.



There is nothing to concede since I never claimed he was a mountainbuster by virtue of just that feat.



> Where have I said this? Stop putting words in my mouth.



You said it was unreliable because Chamo said it, and you questioned his knowledge.



> Was greater in what?
> 
> Kirin busted a mountainplateau and the lightning mine did not actually bust anything as it was cancelled by Asuna. That much is true.



Yet you claimed Kirin was unequivocally more powerful, despite the fact that the lightning mine was much larger, lasted for much longer, and was specifically designed to destroy entire armies, and we have seen how powerful  magic world armies are.



> "Etc." That's all? Are these debunked examples really the only thing you can come up with?
> 
> So do tell, Endless_Mike. How does this prove that I am someone that "constantly downplays MSN/KHR to ridiculous levels and who downplays all other series that are put against it." The thing is that, considering that you failed to back up that statement, it means you have conceeded and we know that it is simply trashtalk.



Do I have to give every single example of everything I ever write about anyone? Do I have to mention everything DevilYusuke ever said to wank YYH, or everything Fuujin ever said to wank Naruto? I don't have that kind of fucking time, I've told you maintaining the wiki is fucking hard and it doesn't help with people constantly giving me grief over it. BTW Charcan added a lot more examples.



> This is another baseless claim that can be resolved by, yet again, asking you: Where?
> 
> You said that I *downplay all other series that are put up against HxH*. I just said they'd lose easily against, for instance, Dbz. So, where's the proof?



Way to completely miss the point. HxH would obviously lose against DBZ, the fact that you chose DBZ as a benchmark and not something weaker kind of proves my point. It's like if you rob a bank and then complain you're not a criminal because you didn't kill anyone.



> But I thought that, in your own words, "You shouldn't use it as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do."
> 
> If the wiki should only be used for that purpose in the OBD, why do you "need to know who is who and what they are generally known for"?



I was specifically talking about character profiles, are you really that dense? Since character profiles are pretty much the only pages useful for debate reference on the wiki.



> Seeing as you are not adressing the fact that the wiki is influential in OBD debate and acknowledge that the only way of permanently changing your false assumptions in your entry is through an admin (who in this case wrote the very entry), we can conclude that the wiki is in fact arbitrary, unfair and leaves no room for correction. You still give no alternative for cases where the entry is false. Well it's not like that wasn't obvious already.



Blah blah blah, I did a bunch of fucking shit for you, I removed the Killua lightspeed thing, and fact -checked everything. All I hear is pissy complaining since you're being called out on your shit.



> _That_ is the reason that I'm complaining. Not because of the entry itself, as it has already been confirmed it is filled with bias assumptions which you failed to back up.



Wrong



> What are you talking about. I thought the wiki's use was merely "as a guideline except to get a general idea of what a character can do."



I'm really resisting the urge to flame you now. I was obviously talking about the character profiles specifically when I said that.



> I also don't understand what this so called "special treatment" that you are talking about is referring to. Asking whether false claims that have not been backed up can be edited is considered special treatment?



There are no false claims, you are simply whining that we're calling out facts. Special treatment being having only nice things said about you and ignoring anything negative.



> I wouldn't be surprised even if I wasn't aware of that. That's only one of the reasons why I believe the wiki needs more, I mean, any form of fair checks and balances. As far as I can tell, he basically got removed because you had a disagreement and since you had more special admin priviliges in the wiki, were in the power to remove him.



He had the same priviledges as me. We removed him because he was doing what you are doing, trying to remove anything negative about him despite the fact that it was true.



> It reminds me of when you were butthurt about when you failed to get the modship nomination and you just blamed Blue in the wiki.



Complete lie, first of all someone else added that note to Blue's page, not me, second of all, Zetta was the one who said it was Blue's fault, I have no reason to disbelieve him. You're complaining about false claims about you but you have no qualms about making them about others.



> You like having a respected reputation that acknowledges your "accomplishments" as a good OBD debator as well. So, the fact that I don't enjoy seeing my status quo as, in my own words, a seasoned, respected, well versed veteran OBD debator, tarnished by one of your whims should not come as a surprise to you.



You're not exactly well-respected, in fact pretty much everyone agrees with me about you. Just having been here for a long time doesn't mean anything, I don't know what kind of fantasy world you're living in but in most of the threads I read with your participating everyone is disagreeing with you and people often complain about you.



> Your concession on that paragraph is accepted.



What concession? You didn't even fucking say anything, just more tl;dr babble that amounted to nothing.

To think that people ever considered you one of the better debators. The mighty sure have fallen.



> All you have are claims that are as baseless as the lightspeed claim that you failed to prove and just removed.



Such as?

Second of all, it was hardly baseless since your post made it really appear you were saying that, don't blame other people if you can't communicate your ideas effectively.



> Good work on missing the gist of my argument even when it was smacking you in the face though. Now I know for sure not to take you and the arbitary 3rd world way you have of running your wiki seriously in the future.



I fact check everything I can, you are just sore because people are calling you out on your shit.

I have been very patient with you so far, I have removed and altered the profile a lot to comply with your wishes, but you're not going to stop until it says nothing negative about you at all and it's all sunshine and rainbows, but that's not going to happen because it would be dishonest. If I was some kind of fascist wiki Hitler I wouldn't even be having this discussion and attempting to compromise with you at all.



> Okay EM or any other mod, how many pictures can I put on a character profile?
> 
> I'm going to use external images.



No more than 10, just don't make them too big.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

Fixed and added some stuff to the Son Goku's profile (wtf why was the intelligence part removed?); also added the information from the newest Daizenshuu about Kaioken literally directly amping his stats linerally.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 15, 2009)

Why did SXS left the wiki?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 16, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Why did SXS left the wiki?



I don't know, I asked Zetta, it looks like Zetta banned him


----------



## Zetta (Sep 16, 2009)

I threw him out because someone complained about him on MSN.

After checking some page edits of his, all I found were confrontational edits and just things done to incite drama.

Since he only had 8 edits in total, I thought it would be prudent to throw him out until further notice.

As for Danchou, I'm pretty neutral on the matter. Let whoever wants to change it, change it as far as I'm concerned. That's always been my view on unflattering wiki entries.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 16, 2009)

Twiggit
Twiggit
Twiggit
Twiggit
Twiggit
Twiggit

I was thinking we did what Crimson Dragoon suggested about making another wiki solely for the purpose of uploading images then copying the image url and use it on this wiki, so that external images will never ever be removed.

I just tested it and it works perfectly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, this is bullshit. 
"Notable OBD Victories:
Sephiroth"

For one, the best "feat" provided by Vader supporters wasn't a feat at all. It never happened as I proved.
Second, I showed multiple feats by Sephiroth that far exceeded anything Vader was shown to be capable of. (the barrier that Vader never showed the capacity to get through, Seph's willpower alone stoppling a life-wiping object)

Vader got his ass handed to him, plain and simple.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2009)

There were at least three people in that thread saying you were bullshitting about Sephiroth's feats, so I doubt that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh really? Well I know I'm right so I'll be happy to prove it right here and now.

Seph's WIllpower > Life-Wiper

Bugenhagen 
"Holy... the ultimate White Magic. Magic that might stand against  Meteor. Perhaps our last hope to save the planet from Meteor." 
Meteor, Weapon, everything will disappear." 
Perhaps, even ourselves." 

Cloud 
 "Even us!?" 

Bugenhagen 
"It is up to the planet to decide.  What is best for the planet. What is bad for the planet. All that is bad will disappear. That is all." 

Holy can erase anything the planet wishes.

Cloud:
"But...... how about Holy? How come Holy isn't moving? Why?" 

Bugenhagen 
 "Something's getting in its way." 

Cloud 
"He's the only one that could do it. ...Sephiroth."

Confirmation of what Meteor and Holy can do from the official guide:
this post

Meteor can destroy a planet and Holy can make it disappear. Sephiroth can stop Holy. 
Simple enough.


Now for Sephiroth's barrier..
I know people here don't accept character statements when they are used for another side but it is said in Before Crisis that the Junon Cannon can destroy Midgar in one shot.

Sephiroth's barrier couldn't be destroyed by that. It requires the Sister Ray which has far more destructive force than Vader ever had.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 16, 2009)

Why not do another thread of the same battle to do a rematch?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2009)

Good idea. Thanks HS.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 16, 2009)

The barrier Sephiroth used has NEVER been applied in personal combat dude, you know that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2009)

Eh. To quote SHM, he still made it thus he can use it.
You have to counter wank with wank.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 16, 2009)

Um, how? The barrier was huge, he would have to start out miles away from Vader to even use it.

And...You HATE Sephiroth, this is the first time I have ever seen you defend him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2009)

Just because I hate him doesn't mean I don't give him his dues. I like to think i'm fair in my verdicts of who wins or loses regardless of my feelings on the characters involved.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 16, 2009)

Why are all of your Bleach pages shit-class?
You have Nnoitora listed as Hypersonic+ 
And Kenpachi listed as Supersonic

Szayel Apporo listed as Hypersonic
Kursoutchi  listed as Supersonic

Harribel listed as Hypersonic+
Hitsugaya listed as  Supersonic

This makes no sense.  How can Hypersonic+ characters lose too Supersonic ones.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 16, 2009)

Kenpachi is a tank and an ungodly beserker who had Plotkai at his side, Mayuri had prep, and Hitsugaya...Fuck Hitsugaya.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 16, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kenpachi is a tank and an ungodly beserker who had Plotkai at his side, Mayuri had prep, and Hitsugaya...Fuck Hitsugaya.



There was still no visible gap in speed.  In fact Hyoten Hyakkaso blitzed Harribel, Mayuri's Bankai blitzed Szayel.  You do realize the difference in speed between Hypersonic and Supersonic.  It isn't something that can be explained away like that


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 17, 2009)

I made a profile for Dormammu. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Zetta called out everything Anti was claiming about Sephiroth wasn't true so remaking that thread is worthless.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

No, he didn't. I proved everything I said in that thread, this thread and the new thread. Until someoen provides higher feats than stopping a life-wiping attack with sheer willpower, Vader is fucked and we can correct the error of him getting a win over Seph.

In fact let's let the Vader vs. Seph thread go for a couple days and then we can add it to lists of victories for Sephiroth and list of losses for Vader.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 17, 2009)

you guys ignored me  here goes again:

I was thinking we did what Crimson Dragoon suggested about making another wiki solely for the purpose of uploading images then copying the image url and use it on this wiki, so that external images will never ever be removed.

I just tested it and it works perfectly.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 17, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kenpachi is a tank and an ungodly beserker who had Plotkai at his side, Mayuri had prep, and Hitsugaya...Fuck Hitsugaya.



Is this seriously all you people have to offer.  Especially with Hitsugaya and Kenpachi dodging all of these "Hypersonic" Espada's attacks.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Oh really? Well I know I'm right so I'll be happy to prove it right here and now.
> 
> Seph's WIllpower > Life-Wiper
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Did anyone else say something contradictory? No? Then why not take cloud's word


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Did anyone else say something contradictory? No? Then why not take cloud's word



Would you take the word of every schmuck on the street when discussing things like Astro-Physics?

There's no way Cloud can know this. The only reason he says so is because he has a massive hard-on for Sephiroth.

Not to mention that in later games like Crisis Core, Jenova is equated to the Godess of The Lifestream in power while Sephiroth is not even mentioned.

It's far more reasonable to assume it was Jenova who has holding back Holy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2009)

Sephiroth controls Jenova, he has all of her powers now. It was stated in one the guides and DVD commentries if I recall. He used Jenova for Geostigma.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Would you take the word of every schmuck on the street when discussing things like Astro-Physics?


Replace street with internet and you get pretty much what the OBD is doing all day


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

> You're basing all of this on Cloud's word.



Well I anticipated this flawed defense. But let's just go with what you're saying here.
1. Having Cloud say something and having no one else and nothing else contradict is but yet have it still be wrong would be the most worthless waste of time and pointless addition to any script in history.
2. You don't have to be a genius to connect the dots.
-Holy is behind Sephiroth And isn't working.
-Sephiroth is defeated.
-Holy starts to work.

So yes it's blatantly obvious that Sephiroth was holding it back and it's not just based on what Cloud said.

But that was just humoring you., I came prepared this time.
"As evidence of the Planet accepting Aerith's prayer, the White Materia laying
on the water bed shines a pale green color. However, *Holy's movement was being held back by the wicked will of Sephiroth,* who had called Meteor."
Link removed

So we have in-games quotes that aren't contradicted and are inf act supported by  facts and then confirmed in an official guide. 



> Never was it said that Sephiroth made it. Just that it had appeared.
> 
> You even conceded this point in the original thread.
> 
> ...



SCANS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! SCANS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
But I gotta admit, I've looked through a lot of translated Ultimania guides and not one says Sephiroth made the barrier. I guess it is as you said; it just appeared out of nowhere and for no reason.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well I anticipated this flawed defense. But let's just go with what you're saying here.
> 1. Having Cloud say something and having no one else and nothing else contradict is but yet have it still be wrong would be the most worthless waste of time and pointless addition to any script in history.
> 2. You don't have to be a genius to connect the dots.
> -Holy is behind Sephiroth And isn't working.
> ...


Interesting. But yet again, there's a difference between quoting a character and quoting a document made by the creators.

As for character statements: You've never seen a piece of fiction where a character says something but it's never explained wether he's right or not?

Now for the Crux of the argument. How does this relate to Vader vs Sephiroth?

Even if he's able to hold back Holy (which would have been easy considering he was inside the Lifestream), how do you expect him to stop Force attacks?

It's not as simple as saying that Lifestream = Force or materia = Force.



> SCANS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! SCANS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
> But I gotta admit, I've looked through a lot of translated Ultimania guides and not one says Sephiroth made the barrier. I guess it is as you said; it just appeared out of nowhere and for no reason.


Well excuse me for asking you to back up what you say.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 17, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Szayel Apporo listed as Hypersonic



What the fuck


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's not as simple as saying that Lifestream = Force or materia = Force.



Lol. 

"Equating would own my side of the argument so it's not gonna get equated"


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol.
> 
> "Equating would own my side of the argument so it's not gonna get equated"



More like they have nothing in common.

Lifestream is a river of souls under the planet Gaia filled with the souls of everyone who has ever lived and died with some hivemind properties.

The Force is an energy field created by all living things, that surrounds and penetrates living beings and binds the galaxy together according to Obi-Wan Kenobi.

Lifestream can be harvested from inside the Earth, condensed and turned into a fuel source in liquid form or a magic source in crystalized form.

People can only use the force if they posses micro-bateria named Midi-cholorians, which allow them to manipulate this energy field. The more they have, the easier they can do it.

You're basically comparing a planetary energy source to a universal energy source. One is soul powered while the other seems to be a cosmic entity. Not to mention the Lifestream can used by anyone in the form of Materia and harvested for power while the Force... not so much.

You're comparing two energies of different caliburs all-together.


Not to mention, if you want to talk equivalence. It just means that a character's skills will work as intended regarded of the verse. (IE Naruto can genjutsu Luffy).

Since Sephiroth has never shown that he can make himself immune to magic in all his forms... what stops Vader from just choking the life out of him with his presence alone?



Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Why are all of your Bleach pages shit-class?
> You have Nnoitora listed as Hypersonic+
> And Kenpachi listed as Supersonic
> 
> ...


You're right. The Arrancar are obviously not hypersonic


----------



## migukuni (Sep 17, 2009)

is it just me or the bankai of shunsui... unpredictable...


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You're right. The Arrancar are obviously not hypersonic



I'll work with that over what you currently have 
Szayel Apporo as Hypersonic 
Come on just move the Captains up.  I'd even except a note on the page like (most likely Hypersonic because they kept up w/_____)
I'd keep Mayuri as Supersonic
Szayel at Supersonic
Nnoi at Hypersonic
Ken at Hypersonic
Harribel as Hypersonic+
Hitsugaya at Hypersonic.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

You could just get someone to change it?


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You could just get someone to change it?


You would do that Zetta-sama, great Lord of the Overlords of Wank


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 17, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> (the barrier that Vader never showed the capacity to get through)



I don't think you understand how telekinesis works.

Sephiroth: HAHAHAHAHA my barrier is invincible!

Vader: So what? *explodes Sephiroth's head from the inside*

No need to "get through" the barrier at all


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't vader force-choke someone through a video screen in the movie


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Didn't vader force-choke someone through a video screen in the movie



He casually Force-Choked Admiral Ozzel who was kilometers away on his own Super Star Destroyer, the Executor, without even using his hands.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 17, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Oh, I have a few embarrassing fandoms myself (don't ask because I will not tell you)
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty good, but still keep using external images, preferably.



Mind if I hazard a guess? 

Harui?  *gets violently beat with sticks*



Zetta said:


> I threw him out because someone complained about him on MSN.
> 
> After checking some page edits of his, all I found were confrontational edits and just things done to incite drama.
> 
> Since he only had 8 edits in total, I thought it would be prudent to throw him out until further notice.



Meh, never cared for him anyway and he never really contributed anything useful. Not really missing him.



The Anti-Existence said:


> Platini: ''Spanish media hates me''
> 
> Okay, this is bullshit.
> "Notable OBD Victories:
> ...



Anti, are you really going to whine about the wins and losses on a fucking wiki? Your life isn't ending because of it, and guess what. Everyone has characters they would rather not see lose, but they do. Get over it.

-----

Anyway, I've done a profile for the Joker. How that wasn't done before, I don't know.

Platini: ''Spanish media hates me''


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> You would do that Zetta-sama, great Lord of the Overlords of Wank



I don't have the time to oversee the content of the wiki itself. I just to try to do all the behind the scenes work you guys request like name changes and page deletes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> He casually Force-Choked Admiral Ozzel who was kilometers away on his own Super Star Destroyer, the Executor, without even using his hands.



It's also one of the best scenes in ESB 

Choking bitches is an everyday thing for Vader


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Mind if I hazard a guess?
> 
> Harui?  *gets violently beat with sticks*



I will now humorously pretend that I do not know what you are referring to due to your misspelling



EDIT: Someone named Migukuni has requested to join. I don't know him. Opinions?


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 17, 2009)

Should Lucifer Morningstar be on both the Vertigo and DC page since he did first appear in a Superman comic and that Sandman & Lucifer are part of the main DCU?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 17, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I will now humorously pretend that I do not know what you are referring to due to your misspelling



Which only goes to show how much I care about that anime. 

Also, thanks to everyone who touched up my page on the Joker. I was in a bit of a rush when making it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should Lucifer Morningstar be on both the Vertigo and DC page since he did first appear in a Superman comic and that Sandman & Lucifer are part of the main DCU?



Vertigo is owned by DC and they are canonically connected under the DC multiverse.

Lucifer is Vertigo first, DC second.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

> Even if he's able to hold back Holy (which would have been easy considering he was inside the Lifestream), how do you expect him to stop Force attacks?
> 
> It's not as simple as saying that Lifestream = Force or materia = Force.



I hope you realize how obvious it is you're grasping at straws.

It has nothing to do with power source. Every Force user has access to a greater source of power than even Trance Kuja yet I don't see Obi-Wan razing planets.
It doesn't matter at all that Sephiroth uses the Lifestream. It only matters that he stopped a thing with more power than Vader ever had. 



> I don't think you understand how telekinesis works.
> 
> Sephiroth: HAHAHAHAHA my barrier is invincible!
> 
> ...



Well I do understand Mike.  It's just that Seph has his own TK so Vader's  won't come into play here.



> Anti, are you really going to whine about the wins and losses on a fucking wiki? Your life isn't ending because of it, and guess what. Everyone has characters they would rather not see lose, but they do. Get over it.



I'm sorry I have integrity. When something wrong happens and it can confuse people who don't know better, it has to be corrected. That's all I'm trying to do here.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2009)

I noticed that there isn't a profile for Nico Robin. Would it be fine if I make one? I'm just not sure about her movement speed.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I noticed that there isn't a profile for Nico Robin. Would it be fine if I make one? I'm just not sure about her movement speed.



Yeah, I think she needs a profile too. Go ahead and make one.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 18, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I hope you realize how obvious it is you're grasping at straws.
> 
> It has nothing to do with power source. Every Force user has access to a greater source of power than even Trance Kuja yet I don't see Obi-Wan razing planets.
> It doesn't matter at all that Sephiroth uses the Lifestream. It only matters that he stopped a thing with more power than Vader ever had.



Yes, it does matter what he stopped.

For instance, just because I can survive a truck hitting me doesn't mean I'll do the same to a bullet to the head.

You call it grasping at straws but you're the one who is trying to compare a cosmic entity to a planetary threat.

You're basically comparing Whitebeard to Galactus.

Also, Sith have razed planets before. Darth Nihilus for instance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, how do you put external images?


----------



## Zetta (Sep 18, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Okay, how do you put external images?



Go to the image button.

There's a tab for external images.

Put in the link.

Click the image.

Boomshakalakalaka.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2009)

Huzzah, it worked! 

I don't think building buster would be a good way to describe Nico Robin's destructive capability, will 'snapping high durability enemies in two' work?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 18, 2009)

The Currency of Exchange - by hermithole

This needs to be Character Profile - Nico Robin


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should Lucifer Morningstar be on both the Vertigo and DC page since he did first appear in a Superman comic and that Sandman & Lucifer are part of the main DCU?



He's primarily a Vertigo character, so no


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 19, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I threw him out because someone complained about him on MSN.
> 
> After checking some page edits of his, all I found were confrontational edits and just things done to incite drama.
> 
> Since he only had 8 edits in total, I thought it would be prudent to throw him out until further notice.



What edits are those? I recall, off the top of my head, edits in WH40k, Starcraft, Genjutsu and one on Method of Test or Naruto rape or whatever, the last two were edited back and I didn't have any further business on it. "Done to incite drama", bullshit.

EDIT: Oh, and on MFG, because I know the people over there (Gojirason in particular) and was joking with him.

Post links to my edits so I can see all of the "confrontational" ones and the ones that were made to incite drama. Coming from the person who spends his time editing OBD profiles, this is a huge laugh to me.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2009)

Some Berserk profiles.

Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle

Some SnS profiles.

Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle
Degelle


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 22, 2009)

I made a page for GT Vegeta. Be free to edit it.

[Post]


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 22, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> EDIT: Someone named Migukuni has requested to join. I don't know him. Opinions?



He's too new, and really needs to post more. I believe he only joined the forum this month.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, we were suppose to announce the pages we made? Whoops...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't sign into the Wiki for a odd reason? Does anyone have the same issue as well?


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Anything extra that can be added to the pages would be appreciated.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



Morrigan's speed is hypersonic based on feats?

Now what feats would those be?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Morrigan's speed is hypersonic based on feats?
> 
> Now what feats would those be?



Don't ask me I didn't add that there. SP said Ryoma had some second hand info on it.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 23, 2009)

...Yeah...Alot of that information is plain not true. 

I'll edit it later.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 23, 2009)

There really isn't much you can add on her, there isn't much to work with. I was just adding second hand info based on search results I had from here.

I found these in the powers directory (massive respect thread yadda yadda) and apparently these feats are located in the non game materials. Which I need to get a hold of.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 23, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Oh, we were suppose to announce the pages we made? Whoops...



Not really. People just seem to be doing that for some reason.

I still need someone to make that Emperor profile.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 23, 2009)

Emperor of who? If it's Emperor of mankind then I doubt I will do it since I known very little on Warhammer.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 23, 2009)

I know some but not enough to make the profile.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 23, 2009)

More Doctor Who profiles would be nice like one for Omega. I should do a profile for Jackie Estacado/The Darkness soon but it will be hard to do since his powers have been change a lot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 23, 2009)

Made a profile for George Bush for shits and giggles.

Link removed


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 24, 2009)

Bush would kick Random Task's ass.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 26, 2009)

Added toAru Majutsu no Index and Accelerator, if someone can check them as my english its a bit bad.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 27, 2009)

- Cloud of Darkness
- Bartz Klauser
- Zidane Tribal
- Tidus
- Necron

Finished. Can someone add these to the character profiles pages? (as usual I'm having difficulties due to my cpu.)


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks! Also need  these two as well

- Golbez
- The Emperor


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2009)

I added those

Also done a Kurei profile:

I kept it stickied out of spite.

I'm going to do alot more... and some 666 satan ones too.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2009)

Just curious, but why is Squall labelled as Supersonic when most other FF characters are labelled as simply Superhuman?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hm... it might be due to his limit break attacks


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 27, 2009)

- Jecht
- Seymour
- Sin

Finished these too. My final ones for today but need someone to add these in the CP page.

Also, the Sin page needs help. Feel free to add on.


----------



## Spectre (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it is good to post those who wrote each page, so people can argue or discuss about certain mistakes on the pages.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Hm... it might be due to his limit break attacks



How, were there sonic booms in his LB's and even then wouldn't that fall under Game Mechanics?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 27, 2009)

yay, i have a obd wiki profile

but the name is wrong, it's Yōkai, not Yokai. correct that please 

also, the article focus too much in irrelevant stuff about tastes in women, even if everything that says is true


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 27, 2009)

Fuck off you tired, boring troll.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2009)

Spectre said:


> I think it is good to post those who wrote each page, so people can argue or discuss about certain mistakes on the pages.



Or you know you can just check the history of the page .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 28, 2009)

I made a profile for Pikkon, be free to edit it.

Real Madrid and Cristiano Ronaldo are threatened by a witch that is going to do voodoo against Cristiano


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 28, 2009)

Good you remembered that Pikkon is non canon to the manga too.


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 28, 2009)

His real name is Paikuhan. "Pikkon" is some dub garbage.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 29, 2009)

Spectre said:


> I think it is good to post those who wrote each page, so people can argue or discuss about certain mistakes on the pages.



You can just check the history for that.

Also, I keep telling people this over and over, but so far not one person has actually done it. When you add a note saying how a character should not be confused with another character, you have to add that note to the profiles of both characters. Got it?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 29, 2009)

Should their be a profile for King Vegeta?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 29, 2009)

We know practically nothing about him. No.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Good you remembered that Pikkon is non canon to the manga too.



He was too awesome for the manga.

We should have a page for pro-wrestlers basically treating keyfabe as real.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 29, 2009)

Pikkon was never in the manga, he had his own small filler arc and had a small cameo during the Kid Buu battle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2009)

I know that....


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 30, 2009)

Whose dupe are you?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 30, 2009)

Sosuke Aizen :ho


----------



## Ulti (Sep 30, 2009)

or jinbea


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 30, 2009)

I thought he would be a dupe of Hadomaru but it does not look like it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

Popie said:


> yo' need tobe makin' some Xialoin SHowdown pages, fool, ah reckon.



stop trying to sound like a demented hillbilly


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 30, 2009)

What if he _is _a demented hillbilly?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> What if he _is _a demented hillbilly?



He didn't post like that before...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Pikkon was never in the manga, he had his own small filler arc and had a small cameo during the Kid Buu battle.



He was also in movie 12


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah I remember he had a role where he was screaming at Janemba and would have killed him before Gogeta show up. I was going to put him in the movie page but he was more of a filler character then a movie character like Broly.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a request for a profile to be made, its Apocalypse from Marvel comics.
I searched the wiki but saw no profile for him, I don't know if I am not searching right but, I saw no profile for him.

I don't know if you take requests, but I asked seeing as how a popular comic character had no profile for reference in the OBD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2009)

DailyMail

Daredevil has strength above peak human? And is faster than the eye can see?

I've read Frank Miller's run and most of Volume 2, and found little evidence of Daredevil having physical attributes above peak human, aside from his radar and senses.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Paikuhan wasn't in the manga? wtf? what ELSE wasn't in the dragonball Z manga but was in the anime?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 2, 2009)

^Snaketrail lady (I forgot her name), time travel back to Planet Vegeta before it was destroyed, Ginyu switching bodies with Bumla, and a few others I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 2, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> ^Snaketrail lady (I forgot her name), time travel back to Planet Vegeta before it was destroyed, Ginyu switching bodies with Bumla, and a few others I can remember at the moment.



I believe Garlic Jr is non canon as well.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes Garlic Jr is one too which I think was mention like a page or two ago.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 2, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I thought he would be a dupe of Hadomaru but it does not look like it.



No, actually, I think you're right about him being hadomaru's dupe.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2009)

Sentry's still profileless. 

Guess I'll have to do it eventually.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2009)

This isn't him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I have a request for a profile to be made, its Apocalypse from Marvel comics.
> I searched the wiki but saw no profile for him, I don't know if I am not searching right but, I saw no profile for him.
> 
> I don't know if you take requests, but I asked seeing as how a popular comic character had no profile for reference in the OBD.



I am not an expert on him, sadly.



Lucaniel said:


> This isn't him?



I believe he meant the character.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2009)

Online scans/

Online scans/


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I am not an expert on him, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he meant the character.



Oh. Dammit >_>

Not the biggest Sentry expert, but he does need a profile. I've never asked, but how is Sentry compared to Supes? About the same? A lot more powerful?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2009)

Crazy inconsistent is more like it


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

Isn't he the one who goes from street level to going toe to toe with heralds in a heartbeat?

Not big on comics you see


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2009)

He's the guy who has a cosmic planet-destroying battle with Genis and then has trouble lifting the SHIELD Helicarrier.


----------



## NemeBro (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Oh. Dammit >_>
> 
> Not the biggest Sentry expert, but he does need a profile. I've never asked, but how is Sentry compared to Supes? About the same? A lot more powerful?



Slower, weaker, less durable, etc.

He is inconsistent, but most showings place him decisively inferior to Superman.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Slower, weaker, less durable, etc.
> 
> He is inconsistent, but most showings place him decisively inferior to Superman.



And yet supposedly the consensus is that he's the most powerful being in that galaxy, above Black Bolt and Hulk?

Going from what She-Hulk in World War Hulk.

After BB's War of the Kings feat I was pretty skeptical about that, anyway.


----------



## NemeBro (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> And yet supposedly the consensus is that he's the most powerful being in that galaxy, above Black Bolt and Hulk?
> 
> Going from what She-Hulk in World War Hulk.
> 
> After BB's War of the Kings feat I was pretty skeptical about that, anyway.



Yeah...I do not really give a shit what She-Hulk says.

Also, as for him being above Hulk...Is that why he lost?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought it was a draw?

Though I was half-asleep through WWH due to it being terrible. 

Wiki says it ended with both in their human forms. -shrug-


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 3, 2009)

Shit...wikispaces goes maintenance just when I was in the middle of making Louise and Saito's profile. I hope I won't lost the ZnT page that I just made.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it saves a draft and it can be recovered.

Happened with me before


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 3, 2009)

I made a page on the Magic series and be free to edit it.

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Memos, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

Leon profile up.
 And all that was needed to clear it, was a hug.

May do Krauser next.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

Imrishale

Krauser is done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 3, 2009)

Raw Stream

Might want to put that in the Leon page.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 3, 2009)

Added it. Thanks


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 3, 2009)

*I demand people add more stuff on me.

Lie if you have to.  *


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone named tttorres has requested to join, does anyone know who he is?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't add him. He's from Moviecodec. Likes to make multiple random one sided threads for the hell of it. 

I say thee nay.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 4, 2009)

I seen him post and seems like a nice person, I think I rather have him join the OBD first before we let him first.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been working on a Apocalypse profile BR, but my computer is royally fucked up so I can't do anything.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 4, 2009)

We need a Yamamoto Genryusai profile.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, Bluebeard. I can't work out your sig. It seems she has some kind of claw coming out of her crotch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Hey, Bluebeard. I can't work out your sig. It seems she has some kind of claw coming out of her crotch.





Its not your fault. Everyone seems to be confused about that.

She's actually sticking her hand through her shirt. The thing on her crotch is her hand.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 4, 2009)

I can see three prongs though. She has a claw hand?


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I can see three prongs though. She has a claw hand?



Those are her fingers. Her other fingers are holding the keys.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2009)

It is an awesome sig, though.

-fapfapfap-


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 5, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> We need a Yamamoto Genryusai profile.



He's got like two feats in canon.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2009)

3 feats, being a badass.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He's got like two feats in canon.



A profile based on powerscaling would be a good idea. I would make one but It been while since I read the Manga and I remember his two feats where.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 6, 2009)

Popie said:


> ah DEMAND thet yo' put me on th' wiki an' extol mah greatness!



No way your getting in before a Apocalypse profile is made. Much less one for myself. So how is your day troll? Was it successful?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> A profile based on powerscaling would be a good idea. I would make one but It been while since I read the Manga and I remember his two feats where.



A profile based on powerscaling is a good idea?

huh


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 6, 2009)

Meh, can't hurt. I've got time to kill I'll do it.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 6, 2009)

Powerscaling is acceptable, it just depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 6, 2009)

Done. Alter as necessary.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

figure.fm post

Who would this battle be a lost or won for Yamamoto?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 6, 2009)

If 90% of what we know about a character's power is from powerscaling, don't bother making a profile.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

We should start evening out things in the character profiles. Mainly with destructive capacity and speed (combat, reaction timing, traversal, etc)

Mainly for Destructive Capacity or Power, even it out from their physical strength and attacks and from their energy attacks, etc. The same going with speed. 

Just a thought. 

I've seen some profiles that are like this, but not all of them. It would help out so that people won't get confused thinking that someone is hypersonic or FTL since that's the only thing indicated in their profile aside from it being explained better.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think this is right 
OP>>Inuyasha>>DGM>>KHR>>HxH>>Bleach>>Claymore>>
Full Metal Alchemist>>Naruto
How on earth FMA is stronger than Naruto because of a couple of bullet timers? Narutoverse got tailed beasts with mountain busting attacks. KHR > both DGM and OP. Bleach > HxH. I don't know much about claymore but I heard Bleach wins due to numerical superiority. Inuyasha should be well above them because there was a DT YYH+ Inuyasha vs Power 6 and apparently Inuyasha rapes.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I don't think this is right
> OP>>Inuyasha>>DGM>>KHR>>HxH>>Bleach>>Claymore>>
> Full Metal Alchemist>>Naruto
> How on earth FMA is stronger than Naruto because of a couple of bullet timers? Narutoverse got tailed beasts with mountain busting attacks. KHR > both DGM and OP. Bleach > HxH. I don't know much about claymore but I heard Bleach wins due to numerical superiority. Inuyasha should be well above them because there was a DT YYH+ Inuyasha vs Power 6 and apparently Inuyasha rapes.



I was going to bring this up when the chapters released but Rikudou Sennin probably puts Naruto-verse above One Piece. The guy is broken as fuck.

It definitely needs to be edited.

Also why is Hellsing above Negima?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was going to bring this up when the chapters released but Rikudou Sennin probably puts Naruto-verse above One Piece. The guy is broken as fuck.
> 
> It definitely needs to be edited.
> 
> Also why is Hellsing above Negima?



We don't know what he does yet. But yeah Hellsing shouldn't be above Negima.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> We don't know what he does yet. But yeah Hellsing shouldn't be above Negima.



Read the spoilers. It will make it clear just how powerful he was.



> The spoilers clearly state that the Sage hurled the body of the Ten-Tails into the sky, which then became the moon.
> As hinted by Nagato, he must have hurled the body into the sky with his Chibaku Tensei, which explains why the moon looks like the moon



But yeah Negima is stronger than Hellsing.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2009)

Well Narutoverse still lacks in the speed department.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Well Narutoverse still lacks in the speed department.



Does speed really matter that much when you got a guy that can create a moon and launch it into orbit? 

Rikudou Sennin first off defeated a creature stronger than all nine bijuu combined by himself and then absorbed it and became even stronger. He absolutely shits on everyone in Narutoverse.

Also Madara mentioned that Rikudou Sennin was far above anyone that ever lived. It's not a stretch to believe that he would reaction times capable of preventing a speedblitz from most of One Piece.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Does speed really matter that much when you got a guy that can create a moon and launch it into orbit?
> 
> Rikudou Sennin first off defeated a creature stronger than all nine bijuu combined by himself and then absorbed it and became even stronger. He absolutely shits on everyone in Narutoverse.
> 
> Also Madara mentioned that Rikudou Sennin was far above anyone that ever lived. It's not a stretch to believe that he would reaction times capable of preventing a speedblitz from most of One Piece.



As much as I like to believe you but that doesn't make any sense at all. Where can you find that much rock and space in Narutoverse to actually create the moon? Plus if there's no moon in Narutoverse to actually begin with, how on earth do ppl see at night? Its still too far-fetched. I actually have to see the manga. If its really true, boy........have we found a troll that surpassed even Kubo.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> As much as I like to believe you but that doesn't make any sense at all. Where can you find that much rock and space in Narutoverse to actually create the moon? Plus if there's no moon in Narutoverse to actually begin with, how on earth do ppl see at night? Its still too far-fetched. I actually have to see the manga. If its really true, boy........have we found a troll that surpassed even Kubo.



Which is why I wanted to wait until the chapter was released before bringing this up, but the spoilers are confirmed. 

And Kubo will always be the master troll .


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I don't think this is right
> OP>>Inuyasha>>DGM>>KHR>>HxH>>Bleach>>Claymore>>
> Full Metal Alchemist>>Naruto
> How on earth FMA is stronger than Naruto because of a couple of bullet timers? Narutoverse got tailed beasts with mountain busting attacks. KHR > both DGM and OP. Bleach > HxH. I don't know much about claymore but I heard Bleach wins due to numerical superiority. Inuyasha should be well above them because there was a DT YYH+ Inuyasha vs Power 6 and apparently Inuyasha rapes.



Times have changed a lot, Bleach and Naruto have shown stronger abilites and the OBD is not longer anti Naruto and anti Bleach.

And when you powerscale, Rikado Sennin, should be of at least Saiyan saga destructive power and should have some serious speed to back it up, considering the more chakra a Jinchuuriki uses from its Bijuu the more power they gain, including a slight speed boost. By powerscalling he alone could solo the whole god damn HST. Fucking Kishi, does he not know Kubo trolls best?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think Alcuard at the end of Hellsing gets a huge powerbost from what I have been told, I have not read the rest of the series yet. So Naruto has moon powers now?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Rikudou Sennin may actually end Naruto being the method of test verse.

Our world has been turned upside down .



Hellspawn28 said:


> I think Alcuard at the end of Hellsing gets a huge powerbost from what I have been told, I have not read the rest of the series yet. So Naruto has moon powers now?



I read Hellsing but I can't remember exactly what Schrodinger's power gave Alucard at the end of the series.

And yes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's looks like HP will be become the new method of test.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Rikudou Sennin may actually end Naruto being the method of test verse.
> 
> Our world has been turned upside down .



Trolling or not, this is a serious thing.

So why is Nagato such a fail?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I don't think this is right
> OP>>Inuyasha>>DGM>>KHR>>HxH>>Bleach>>Claymore>>
> Full Metal Alchemist>>Naruto
> *How on earth FMA is stronger than Naruto because of a couple of bullet timers? *Narutoverse got tailed beasts with mountain busting attacks. KHR > both DGM and OP. Bleach > HxH. I don't know much about claymore but I heard Bleach wins due to numerical superiority. Inuyasha should be well above them because there was a DT YYH+ Inuyasha vs Power 6 and apparently Inuyasha rapes.



Father and Hohenheim, have fun killing them a million times while they deconstruct everything around them.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Trolling or not, this is a serious thing.
> 
> So why is Nagato such a fail?



Well he only got the "eyes" of Rikudou. When Rikudou's power came from his eyes, body, chakra, spirit, and the Juubi.



sazabi24 said:


> Father and Hohenheim, have fun killing them a million times while they deconstruct everything around them.



Not for long .


----------



## NemeBro (Oct 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think Alcuard at the end of Hellsing gets a huge powerbost from what I have been told, I have not read the rest of the series yet. So Naruto has moon powers now?



Not so much a powerboost as a broken ability.

He simply has to believe he lives, to live. He can also teleport anywhere. He is virtually unkillable.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

Where Evangelion rank in the OBD foodchain?


----------



## NemeBro (Oct 6, 2009)

Above OPverse I would think due to numerous giant mecha and monsters, along with vast planetary soul fucking and reality warping.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

And where should we put Warhammer 40k on the OBD foodchain?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

So it looks like Naruto is stronger then OP now? Is this a bad dream or something, I can't wake up from it =0!



> Above OPverse I would think due to numerous giant mecha and monsters, along with vast planetary soul fucking and reality warping.



I would say the same too, Above OP and a below YYH IMO.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 6, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Father and Hohenheim, have fun killing them a million times while they deconstruct everything around them.


So, what these two guys are hard to kill I can assume right? So if so, how the heck does any other verse rank above it?
Inyuyahsa of all has hax upon hax, wait i forgot Mirokuo has his Wind Tunnel.
How does OP or Bleach rank higher if those guys are technical immortals?


Platinum said:


> Well he only got the "eyes" of Rikudou. When Rikudou's power came from his eyes, body, chakra, spirit, and the Juubi.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long .



The only true difference between them was the Jyuubi and I do not see Nagato beating the Kyuubi much less. Yes he mus have had a healthier body and presumably more chakra, but if he can't take out the 9, how the hell did one guy solo a beast with the power of all nine combined and thensome?

Can you see Kishi's troll now?

He's making the dreams of Narutards like the S& Hero come true.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> So, what these two guys are hard to kill I can assume right? So if so, how the heck does any other verse rank above it?
> Inyuyahsa of all has hax upon hax, wait i forgot Mirokuo has his Wind Tunnel.
> How does OP or Bleach rank higher if those guys are technical immortals?



The OBD has never had FMA vs. Bleach or One Piece Debate other than Wrath vs. Zoro.

edit. it's impossible to transmute Enel, Ace or Kizaru, and Bleach can probably trap them with Negacon fields.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 6, 2009)

So in the new chapter it looks like Rikudou Sennin can apparently trap the entire planet in an infinite Tsukuyomi and make them get along or sometype of shit. 

What I don't get is, how does applying Tsukuyomi to the Moon affect the Earth? WTF?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So in the new chapter it looks like Rikudou Sennin can apparently trap the entire planet in an infinite Tsukuyomi and make them get along or sometype of shit.
> 
> What I don't get is, how does applying Tsukuyomi to the Moon affect the Earth? WTF?



No Madara wants to project an infinite Tsukuyomi on the moon to mind control the entire planet.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> So, what these two guys are hard to kill I can assume right? So if so, how the heck does any other verse rank above it?
> Inyuyahsa of all has hax upon hax, wait i forgot Mirokuo has his Wind Tunnel.
> How does OP or Bleach rank higher if those guys are technical immortals?
> 
> ...



Maybe Nagato was like Darth Vader after his fight with Obi Wan and lost his potential after using Gedo Mazo like Anakin lost his potential to be stronger by being in the Vader suit.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Maybe Nagato was like Darth Vader after his fight with Obi Wan and lost his potential after using Gedo Mazo like Anakin lost his potential to be stronger by being in the Vader suit.


Possibly, but assuming Sennin could use all the techs out there, wouldn't he be able to do this as well? 

But, it depends on whether he actually performed it or not


Platinum said:


> No Madara wants to project an infinite Tsukuyomi on the moon to mind control the entire planet.



This was the facepalm of the day.
I can't believe Kishi would pull something like that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm taking bets on how quickly Kishimoto will have Sasuke surpass the Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm taking bets on how quickly Kishimoto will have Sasuke surpass the Rikudo Sennin.



You mean surpass him as in become stronger or Kishi's definition of surpassing someone, which means they are still far weaker but are supposed to be stronger because of useless hype from other characters?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 6, 2009)

Surpass him as in actually become stronger.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Surpass him as in actually become stronger.



When Sasuke backstabs madara and creates the MOON SIZED PLANET BUSTING SUSSANO OUT OF HIS "DARKNESS/faggotry)"


----------



## Zetta (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey cockmonglers.

Just popping in to tell you guys that even though I'm inactive for now (university is being a bitch), you guys can still PM me on the Wiki or NF if you need something done.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm thinking of applying for Uni soon. Well when I finish my A-levels anyway.


----------



## Mannenutanben (Oct 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hey cockmonglers.
> 
> Just popping in to tell you guys that even though I'm inactive for now (university is being a bitch), you guys can still PM me on the Wiki or NF if you need something done.



Get back to your cave.



Oda: Whitebeard can destroy the earth!!!

Kubo: Aizen is stronger than the whole Espada!!!

Kishi: .... RS is stronger than a bijuu stronger than all of the others combined, become its host gaining its power, sealed the fucker into the moon that he created and threw it into orbit!!11


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you looking to be banned?


----------



## NemeBro (Oct 7, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So it looks like Naruto is stronger then OP now? Is this a bad dream or something, I can't wake up from it =0!
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the same too, Above OP and a below YYH IMO.



I wouldn't say that just yet personally, five dollars says all of this will not be as impressive as it is being hyped to be.

Below YYH? When have they shown planetary soul fucking or reality warping?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 7, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I wouldn't say that just yet personally, five dollars says all of this will not be as impressive as it is being hyped to be.
> 
> Below YYH? When have they shown planetary soul fucking or reality warping?



No matter how ridiculous it is, its still a feat because if the spoilers are true, then the moon created by Rukudo still exists in Narutoverse.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Mannenutanben said:


> yes                       .



I know some people that can help you in that endeavor.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 7, 2009)

> Below YYH? When have they shown planetary soul fucking or reality warping?



Good point but Sensui and  Yusuke where stated to be Planetary threats. And that Raizen at his prime powers where never truly shown. I added the series on the noob page now. 



> five dollars says all of this will not be as impressive as it is being hyped to be.



Agreed since people like Niku are getting hype up too much about it since we have no idea how Mugen Tsukuyomi works. If anything, Kishi is probably trolling us.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

So where should Warhammer 40k be on the Foodchain?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 7, 2009)

Above DBZ from what I have seen.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 7, 2009)

Kishi probably powered up his characters after many sleepless nights spent crying at their treatment in the OBD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 7, 2009)

Does Kishi lurk the OBD thread incoming


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 7, 2009)

- The Archive

Has been added!


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 8, 2009)

Made two profiles today:

The Mighty Boosh FC

The Mighty Boosh FC


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 8, 2009)

i think the heralds of Galactus could be considered Avatars, so i added them. Copacetic?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just finish editing a lot of characters profiles with the ones with names that are a like. It took me like 30 mins to do.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2009)

What DMC game is Abigail from?

copied the Hummer


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Above DBZ from what I have seen.



Except lacking massively in fucking speed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2009)

lol Sailor Moon profiles


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

I know right man.

Seriously EM sources to the GEoM having precognition much less a chance to time-stop being before blitzed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm surprised there aren't any Kamen Rider profiles yet


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Hyper Kabuto, Dark Kabuto, Gattack, Kick Hopper: rah rah rah rah rah rah.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2009)

Does TheBee ever get a permanent user


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Not really. Kageyama is the closet there is though after Sou and Kagami give it up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2009)

TheBee gets passed around like a cheap whore I see

On a more serious note, most stats I've seen for Kamen Riders across various series puts their punching and kicking force at the tons range, some single digit to double digit

Ultimate Kuuga has a 100 ton kicking power IIRC


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't that Rising Kuuga or something that planet busts and nukes stuff?

Gekirangers has similar stuff with their feats, easily hypersonic speed feats like Rio tackling the Kenma of the Sea from Tokyo to some random ass beach while smashing her through pure bedrock and cliffs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2009)

Nah, Ultimate Kuuga is the one who's the planetary threat

Rising Mighty Kuuga does nuke stuff though and his nuke attack extends to a 3km radius and that form is weaker than Amazing Mighty Kuuga, which in turn is weaker than Ultimate Kuuga


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

I liked it when Hyper Kabuto reversed time to punch out Caucasus into meteor.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol Sailor Moon profiles



It's a rubbish manga but they are strong.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 10, 2009)

It notice that Viz wikispaces looks just like ares lol.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2009)

Disgaea profile:

Bakanda


----------



## Ulti (Oct 10, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> What DMC game is Abigail from?
> 
> Scandalous pictures of me.



From the anime


----------



## SmashSk8er (Oct 10, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> All Sailor moon Profiles:
> 
> stock 2



I just wanna correct you, Death Reborn Revolution is the attack Saturn used to seperate Pharaoh 90 from the Earth. The actual attack for destroying the planet would be "Dropping the Silence Glaive".


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2009)

SmashSk8er said:


> I just wanna correct you, Death Reborn Revolution is the attack Saturn used to seperate Pharaoh 90 from the Earth. The actual attack for destroying the planet would be "Dropping the Silence Glaive".



Thanks, I'll change that.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 10, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> It notice that Viz wikispaces looks just like ares lol.



It should be noted that the wiki is run by Viz forum members, not Viz itself.

But yeah, the guy in charge admitted "There is a bunch of stuff from [our] wiki we use" but also said that "some of the information there is inaccurate and relies heavily on powerscaling."


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

I joined this thing with the name "Tobirama"

Whoever's in charge let me in plz.

Thanks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama is good people

Let him in


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 10, 2009)

Seconding that


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama is a good poster from what I have seen so he should be let in.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you thank you you're far too kind


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Except lacking massively in fucking speed.



C'Tan are FTL. The Emperor pwned one.

Not to mention they have abstract reality warpers.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 11, 2009)

Who is "Genibus_Nitito_Canus" on the wiki? 


For shame.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 11, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> I joined this thing with the name "Tobirama"
> 
> Whoever's in charge let me in plz.
> 
> Thanks.


I got your request and ignored it. Posting in OBD just to let you know.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Who is "Genibus_Nitito_Canus" on the wiki?
> 
> 
> For shame.



That's Darth Nihilus I believe.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 12, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I got your request and ignored it. Posting in OBD just to let you know.



Maybe I'd care if I had seen this post before being able to edit the wiki.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 12, 2009)

Endless Mike, I take umbrage at your editing of my spelling.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not for the OBD-wiki, but I do enter it for shit and giggles from time to time.

Either way I came across Uzumaki Naruto's profile and saw this:

_"It was able to liquify(or something to that general effect) Human Pain after cutting him in half."_

The "reason" the Rasen Shuriken liquifies is because it damages on a celluar level. It's like when you pour salt on a snail, the salt will disolve in the moisture and the osmos will cause a over-pressure in the snail's cells, causing them to explode. These "small" explotions will be unnoticable to the naked eye, instead we'll observe what appears to be the snail melting (turning into goo of proteins and water). The same thing happen to Pein.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 12, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Maybe I'd care if I had seen this post before being able to edit the wiki.


Mother fucking Endless Mike let you in, I'm sure. 

Efficient bastard.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Endless Mike, I take umbrage at your editing of my spelling.



I let you in in the first place. If you spell things incorrectly I will correct it. That is my job.

If you go around misspelling things on purpose (unless it is for obvious comedic intent such as on the ipakkman page) you might get banned.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 13, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I let you in in the first place. If you spell things incorrectly I will correct it. That is my job.
> 
> If you go around misspelling things on purpose (unless it is for obvious comedic intent such as on the ipakkman page) you might get banned.



I'm from the UK, you're simply changing British English spelling with American English, one example from a page on the wiki is dishonourable with dishonorable and realise with realize.

It's a waste of your time, but if you had the above in mind and still went ahead with it then you're pedantic beyond imagination.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 13, 2009)

Removing the u in dishonorable saves space on the server 

Also the automatic spell check shows your way to be wrong so even if it is technically correct I don't like having those red lines everywhere.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a smelly stupid Brit and I prefer American spellings. Anything that is closer to the way people actually say things the better, personally. You don't say "cuh-low-er", you say "cuh-ler".

At least I don't know anyone who says it that way.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 14, 2009)

*link*
*link*
*link*
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Kagijin pages

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

although its  really just a preference, endless mike is right. every little bit of saved space counts .


----------



## God Movement (Oct 14, 2009)

Do it NOW
Do it NOW
Do it NOW


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 16, 2009)

I made a profile for Kid Goku. Be free to edit it:

has already taken place.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 17, 2009)

I think the Dragonball profiles Freeza onwards should read Mach 800+, because Freeza and Zenkai Vegeta's movement speed feat are completely beyond the reactions of people who could react to Mach 30+ kicks and punches in the Saiyan arc, and both Freeza and his death beam moved over at least 30 meters/100 feet to do so. Potentially, it would be well over 1000, given that the reaction times of Piccolo and Vegeta would be considerably greater than in the Saiyan arc.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2009)

All Gung-Ho Gun pages from Trigun:

regular
regular
regular
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 20, 2009)

-  _
-_ 

Haven't asked you all this in a while but need help. My cp is screwing with me again lol. Can someone add these two profiles into the character profile database?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Should the noobs page be changed to FMA >>>>>>> Naruto again? Since Father just beat Kizaru.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Should the noobs page be changed to FMA >>>>>>> Naruto again? Since Father just beat Kizaru.



He beat a motionless Kizaru that only had his light intangibility.

Hardly what I'd call a match.

He did beat Rikuoudou Sennin, though...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have not keep up with the FMA lately but how would the FMA universe stand a chance against the six tail fox or up?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I have not keep up with the FMA lately but how would the FMA universe stand a chance against the six tail fox or up?



Father transmutes all the water inside Naruto's body into an explosive, or just fills the area with poison gas, or deconstructs Naruto.

also, people should stop making themselves OBD member profiles, because it doesn't reflect what the OBD thinks as a whole.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

I see, going from what I have seen then FMA should be above Naruto now. Should Pokemon be above Saint Seiya or below it?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 20, 2009)

Should we make a Liquid Snake page?

And if we do, should we count Game Mechanics towards his feats?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I think the Dragonball profiles Freeza onwards should read Mach 800+, because Freeza and Zenkai Vegeta's movement speed feat are completely beyond the reactions of people who could react to Mach 30+ kicks and punches in the Saiyan arc, and both Freeza and his death beam moved over at least 30 meters/100 feet to do so. Potentially, it would be well over 1000, given that the reaction times of Piccolo and Vegeta would be considerably greater than in the Saiyan arc.



Of course not, that's completely inconsistent with what is shown later on. Furthermore, you don't need to be mach 800 to blitz someone who is mach 30

Frieza's death beam took them by surprise at first. It's hardly quantifiable.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> also, people should stop making themselves OBD member profiles, because it doesn't reflect what the OBD thinks as a whole.



One person writing the profile for someone else DOES reflect that?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

Making your own profile is really the best way to avoid unnecessary conflict. I wrote my own because I knew if someoen else did I might read something I didn't like and there'd be much swearing and I'd be banned.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey uh, just wondering, does it really look like my username is spelled windwa*lk*er? Is it that easy to confuse lk with k?

People make the mistake every now and then, and i just noticed that im listed on the Air Gear page as a supporter, but its misspelled ha.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2009)

Fixed. 10char


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Fixed. 10char



Holy shit that was quick. Ha i was about to delete the post, thinking that I had misread it.

Thanks.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Where should Pokemon be on the noob list? I was going to post it above Saint Seiya then again they have the Titans and Apollo also.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Where should Pokemon be on the noob list? I was going to post it above Saint Seiya then again they have the Titans and Apollo also.


its ironic; without those 4 characters its around One Piece Level at best.
Anyway, i made a page for Jurassic park and for its t-rex.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 22, 2009)

> its ironic; without those 4 characters its around One Piece Level at best.



They still have Mewtwo, Darkrai, Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, and Groundon. Mewtwo is a life wiper and it was debated that he would able to beat King Piccolo and likely solo HST. I think GetBackers should be higher then Saint Seiya now.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> They still have Mewtwo, Darkrai, Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, and Groundon. Mewtwo is a life wiper and it was debated that he would able to beat King Piccolo and likely solo HST. I think Get Backers should be higher then Saint Seiya now.


Mewtwo: Ok, he's pretty impressive, but he's still around Ultimate level Digimon level. (read: myotismon)
Darkrai: Don't know much about him.
Celebi: he's around Top TIer OP imo
Jirachi: Don't know very much
Deoxys: From what i've seen, he's bleach captain level.
Groundon and the rest of his butt buddies: are actually kinda cool, but not that impressive


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 22, 2009)

> Celebi: he's around Top TIer OP imo



Celebi has time travel and jump into another timelines.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=donad8SOZ1Y[/YOUTUBE]

I don't see anyone in One Piece doing that at the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 22, 2009)

Honestly hadomaru, every time Pokemon comes up you always seem to whine about how they only have certain character who make the verse powerful. The fact is that they do have those characters, so get over it.

Seriously.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, Pokemon is above Shaman King now, and above Gunbuster. It looks like they are above Bastard as well now. And its looking like they could be above TTGL so we'll see where that goes.

also, a lot of people make this mistake including me, its GetBackers as in one word. Not Get Backers like it sounds... (I know, its weird...)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> its ironic; without those 4 characters its around One Piece Level at best.



7. Lake trio are 1/3 the power of the Dragons. Combined they can actually stop them individually. Other than that I don't disagree with this in general with a few noteable exceptions.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pokemon also has Regigigas who can move continents. Regigigas created Regirock, Regice, and Registeel in its image and can use rocks to regenerate itself. Regigigas would solo the HST IMO.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

except someone like akainu could simply melt regigigas. depends which regi-gigas. Things within the pokedex are 95% of the time just hyperbole. Have you ever seen regi-gigas moving a continent? it doesn't even seem capable in the movie with giratina. have you seen a machamp move a mountain? no, because its pokedex hyperbole.

Regigigas would be monster-stomped by the holy shonen trinity with people that can cut through steel and such like Mihawk or Starrk, h2 ichigo, etc.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Well, Pokemon is above Shaman King now, and above* Gunbuster. It looks like they are above Bastard as well now. And its looking like they could be above TTGL so we'll see where that goes.*
> 
> also, a lot of people make this mistake including me, its GetBackers as in one word. Not Get Backers like it sounds... (I know, its weird...)



Looooooooool.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

no pokemon is beating TTGL. not when robots bigger than a universe exist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

On the noob foodchain...

1. Rurouni Kenshin should be on there I think. Obviously pretty low but still be there.
2. Isn't Hellsing a little high? The Shrodinger wank is the only thing that puts it at that level I believe.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 22, 2009)

> no pokemon is beating TTGL. not when robots bigger than a universe exist.



TTGL is bigger then a galaxy the last time I check. For the series that can destroy and create galaxies and universes then they should solo TTGL. I think Saint Seiya might beat them.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> TTGL is bigger then a galaxy the last time I check. For the series that can destroy and create galaxies and universes then they should solo TTGL. I think Saint Seiya might beat them.



The milky way is the size of the TTGL's eye.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> except someone like akainu could simply melt regigigas. depends which regi-gigas. Things within the pokedex are 95% of the time just hyperbole.



The games are canon to the Pokemon series and I don't see how the Pokedex is counted to be as hyperbole since most of it's info comes the game. Standard Regigigas could solo the HST most likely. Speed being the only issue to deal with.

Giant Regigigas would likely solo the whole HST at once since he can resape the whole Planet and withstood temperatures two hundred degrees below zero.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in your OBDz, joining your wikiz.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2009)

Who listed me as supporter of nippon ichi verse, I never even played any of the games and probably posted in like one thread about it


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> The milky way is the size of the TTGL's eye.



I have seen the figure on its size quoted so many times but never seen any actual proof, such as scans of the databook where this supposedly comes from.



skiboydoggy said:


> I'm in your OBDz, joining your wikiz.



You're in


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

Added and created the Kick Hopper/Yaguruma Sou profile along with the Kamen Rider Kabuto series.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2009)

In the Popular Fictions section, I feel there should be just one general article for Kamen Rider then list all the KR Series in that article, like with


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> TTGL is bigger then a galaxy the last time I check. For the series that can destroy and create galaxies and universes then they should solo TTGL. I think Saint Seiya might beat them.



isn't sttgl the size of something like 2 universes?


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> In the Popular Fictions section, I feel there should be just one general article for Kamen Rider then list all the KR Series in that article, like with



That's a good idea.

Kamen Rider

then 

Kamen Rider Heisei then the 11 series


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> isn't sttgl the size of something like 2 universes?



I have not seen the second movie yet and I can't say for sure. Most of the stuff I hear about the second movie is non canon and seems like fanwank. I have to see the second movie for my self to say for sure.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Kamen Rider
> 
> ...



I did it



I'll probably handle some of the Ryuki Riders


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

I was going to make a Kabuto profile but I couldn't find any decent pictures over Google and I wasn't sure what to do with Hyper Kabuto.

I'll probably give the later a separate profile.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2009)

Made an article on  along with the


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

What did you think of Ohja.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohja and Zolda are my favorite Riders in Ryuki 

I'll be doing profiles for them later 

Ryuki's OBD victory doesn't look too impressive


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

Ryuki vs Kiva go go go.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2009)

Kiva wins from what I've heard


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

Dark Kiva > Watoru's Kiva.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2009)

Also added Punch Hopper's profile.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 24, 2009)

Added Ohja's profile 

That's two Ryuki Riders with victories over teenage girls 

Both of those threads were made by me

I don't know what that says about me but it can't be good


----------



## Schneider (Oct 24, 2009)

Someone fix this page.

)


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

See my reply in the convo.

Also, if you help me with finding another picture it would be appreciated.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Character tier list page set up. Surprise we didn't have one yet. Open for lots of suggestions, changes and additions.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 24, 2009)

We need to open this up in the actual meta!


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Already have. Click my sig.

Regardless, a wiki version is better since it can be edited by not just me.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright, we'll get this started again (continue the thread )since we have a lot more people that will most likely vote their opinions


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

> Surprise we didn't have one yet. Open for lots of suggestions, changes and additions.



Seems like a good idea but I have a feeling that it's going end up like the debater list that was on the wiki.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of broad tier lists, because they never work due to varying abilities being in play.

Tier lists just based off the bases like speed, durability, and strength work better. Probably with one tier list for each ability. Who's the fastest? Who's the strongest? Who's the toughest?

Then I suppose you could have a "Who's the haxxest?" for haxx abilities/reality warpers.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2009)

Why is Vegeto in the low cosmic tier? Changing that.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

Would Smallville Clark go in low-high or high-mid tier?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

Going by speed then I will say low migh most likely.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd say to get the popular characters used in the OBD out of the way first and then continue on from there... 
Probably the most used guys. The ones that casually gets rapped and the ones that usually does the rapping...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

Where should Ultimecia be on the list?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

So is this a tier based on destructive abilities?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's looks like it. The Dragon God should be higher though IMO.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

I was gonna say. Blackbeard is a lot more destructive than Dante yet in a straight out fight Dante should beat him quite handily.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

I remember their was a Dante vs. One Piece thread before and most people said that he would likely lose to the top tiers.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats if he fought the whole verse at once IIRC. If he fought the entire OPverse he would get stomped really badly yet in a series of 1 on 1 fights he would beat a majority if not all. Hell, it would take Mihawk to defeat Vergil. Dante is much stronger than Vergil.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

Another question, I take it we are putting this in alphabetical order?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 24, 2009)

Why are Moka and Afro in the street level/wall section?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Have they done anything that great to put them above Spider-Man level? 



> Another question, I take it we are putting this in alphabetical order?



I see why not?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 24, 2009)

No reason, it just confused me at first. It is all good now though.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 24, 2009)

I suggest the name of that page to be changed to "character Destruction Level Tier List" since alot of lower tier characters can easily kill high tier characters, yet lack good destruction feats (The two Shiki being good examples).

That way, people won't simply go "X wins since X is higher tier than Y in the tier list"

A tier list for overall power almost never works due to h4x techniques.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> So is this a tier based on destructive abilities?



Not entirely. Unfortunately, destructive capabilities lends itself better in ranking a character.

But no, it isn't specifically on who can destroy more. If that character has only shown to destroy a building, but has versatility and power to hang with characters that have shown to destroy planets, then by all means.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 24, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> Not entirely. Unfortunately, destructive capabilities lends itself better in ranking a character.
> 
> But no, it isn't specifically on who can destroy more. If that character has only shown to destroy a building, but has versatility and power to hang with characters that have shown to destroy planets, then by all means.



I also agree with this statement.

I think overall stats should determine where a character should stand...
If Character A has too many broken abilities, immortal, and only street level but fast as shit fights Character B who can only planet bust but won't have the time to react; Character A should obviously rank higher...


However, I find it rare when a character that can universe gets beat by a character that's only street level...


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I also agree with this statement.
> 
> I think overall stats should determine where a character should stand...
> If Character A has too many broken abilities, immortal, and only street level but fast as shit fights Character B who can only planet bust but won't have the time to react; Character A should obviously rank higher...
> ...



If their speed is the same, Shiki could fit the street level person.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 25, 2009)

*Someone edit Shoddragon**'s page and say he thinks he can beat up Washington. *


----------



## God Movement (Oct 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> ^ Have they done anything that great to put them above Spider-Man level?



Spider-Man included. Their pages dictate otherwise from street/wall. It's fairly confusing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I'm not a fan of broad tier lists, because they never work due to varying abilities being in play.
> 
> Tier lists just based off the bases like speed, durability, and strength work better. Probably with one tier list for each ability. Who's the fastest? Who's the strongest? Who's the toughest?
> 
> Then I suppose you could have a "Who's the haxxest?" for haxx abilities/reality warpers.



I agree with this. However considering how we can't even agree on the verse hierarchy in the noobs page I think this might eventually just end up a mess with no one being able to agree on a clear list.



Yukihiko Miroku said:


> However, I find it rare when a character that can universe gets beat by a character that's only street level...



Haruhi vs. Any competent human being


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 25, 2009)

Can we do a Mihawk page now. We have Speed and Attack power. He has enough feats to make a page.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2009)

Jinibea said:


> Can we do a Mihawk page now. We have Speed and Attack power. He has enough feats to make a page.



He hasn't even shown any named attacks yet


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 25, 2009)

The promble with most tier list that their is no real argeement with the characters on the list. I remember their was a thread about one on KMC and it turn into one big shit storm.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 25, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Someone edit Shoddragon**'s page and say he thinks he can beat up Washington. *



I will


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 25, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He hasn't even shown any named attacks yet



Still he has shown one of the best feats in One piece so far. And he has more then 5 feats. Over used One Piece character. Plus what if he doesnt have named attacks.....just puts more power in different swings.

Up to you. Just giving my ideas.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The promble with most tier list that their is no real argeement with the characters on the list. I remember their was a thread about one on KMC and it turn into one big shit storm.



Actually the KMC tier list was maintained pretty well even though there were a lot of arguments.



Jinibea said:


> Still he has shown one of the best feats in One piece so far. And he has more then 5 feats. Over used One Piece character. Plus what if he doesnt have named attacks.....just puts more power in different swings.
> 
> Up to you. Just giving my ideas.



I say it is still too early.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 25, 2009)

So would anyone care to help me make a page for Alice from the RE films? I made a  but not sure what I'd put under her strength or speed stats on the wiki page.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Someone edit Shoddragon**'s page and say he thinks he can beat up Washington. *



I support this .


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 25, 2009)

It's kind of scary that Mihawk has such good feats without demonstrating any special techniques.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 26, 2009)

I made a profile for the DCAU Superman. Be free to edit it.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2009)

Can someone do a page for Franklin Richards


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't.  i could do one for Spinosaurus, maybe later.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 27, 2009)

lol dinosaurs in the wiki. what's next a wiki on that superbuff 5 year old?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 27, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> lol dinosaurs in the wiki. what's next a wiki on that superbuff 5 year old?



well they are fictional characters


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 27, 2009)

If their based on the JP ones then it will be fine since their bit different then the real life ones.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 27, 2009)

We also do have a real life page and profiles for it (although a lot of them are jokes)


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 28, 2009)

I did a profile for Marik and thanks for The Anti-Existence for the info on the page.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks again HS. Hopefully we can get even more YGO character pages up sometime in the near future.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2009)

It would be cool if we had one for Bakura.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 28, 2009)

I was thinking about doing him next, actually.
Erm, doing his wiki page I mean.
Then again...he is pretty hot...

So yeah unless someone else wants to do it I'd be happy to do write it up.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to a few Monster pages in the past but it's hard to do since most of them have very little feats.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 28, 2009)

That's true.  I would suggest start with the Egyptian Gods as they're the strongest  and they have feats.
After them maybe the Blue-Eyes. It has a feat in the anime of flying into the atmosphere in seconds to destroy a satelite.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 28, 2009)

someone do a wiki for brokylnn of beyblade. reality warping at it's finest in a toy game


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blue Eyes was stated to wipe out villages in a singel shot and had powers half equal to the gods. I can try doing one for Blue Eyes this weekend.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 28, 2009)

Really? Do you happen to remember where it says Blue Eyes could wipe out cities or whatever?


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2009)

Each of the Gods is capable of Scyscraper-busting+


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah but there's a big difference between that citybusting.
I'm gonna have to rewatch the Memory Arc to see if I can find the quote about being able to destroy villages in one shot.


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 29, 2009)

Can Jimbei (One Piece) get a page.

Faster then gear two luffy. Building buster level. He has quite a few attacks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 29, 2009)

How come Marvel has so many more profiles than DC?

Biased OBD


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> How come Marvel has so many more profiles than DC?
> 
> Biased OBD



Make some then.

BTW Shiro Kazami requested to join, under the name of Kamen Rider Psycha or something, I don't know him very well so will anyone vouch for him?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 29, 2009)

Seen him in passing, he is good I'd say.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2009)

The guy is decent, I'll vouch for him.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 29, 2009)

Question, I am playing to do later today Touma profile, and for funny quote I would post his harem which its over 9000 >> (well over 10,000girls)  so I am wondering how big its DS one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2009)

It doesn't matter since DS is likely to be infinitely times cooler anyway


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 29, 2009)

Well thats the point, Touma its not cool, I would say he is plain... really plain.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was in the flashbacks and someone actually noted that the Blue Eyes was wiping out villages. Not to mention, the 3 egyptian gods and exodia got their asses handed to them by Zorc, but the Blue eyes stood toe to toe and tied up with Zorc. Basically Blue Eyes >>> Exodia, Ra, Slifer, Obelisk  in Egyptian Days lol (seriously)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 30, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Question, I am playing to do later today Touma profile, and for funny quote I would post his harem which its over 9000 >> (well over 10,000girls)  so I am wondering how big its DS one.



Technically his harem has only 9973 girls in it. He would actually have 20,005 girls in his harem if most of the sisters hadn't died.



Xelloss said:


> Well thats the point, Touma its not cool, I would say he is plain... really plain.



Actually, I would say that Touma is pretty badass, he owns People who can tank nukes, people who can kill others just by thinking, and people who can blow up satalites in orbit with one hit. He also gives out pretty epic speaches.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 30, 2009)

Technically his harem has only 9973 girls in it. He would actually have 20,005 girls in his harem if most of the sisters hadn't died.

+Index, + 8 other nuns, + 3 other espers + kaori + Misaka + his teacher and growing.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 30, 2009)

We need more Slayers and Lost Universe profiles.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28, start making them! Lol

I'm about to start some Kaze No Stigma


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Make some then.
> 
> BTW Shiro Kazami requested to join, under the name of Kamen Rider Psycha or something, I don't know him very well so will anyone vouch for him?



Bah

Made profiles for Tim Drake and Sinestro, hope they're generally accurate.


----------



## lambda (Oct 30, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Question, I am playing to do later today Touma profile, and for funny quote I would post his harem which its over 9000 >> (well over 10,000girls)  so I am wondering how big its DS one.


  There's some elves, some angels, some demons and 50% of humanity.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you guys think, should Griffith/Femto go under bottom low Cosmic (Ex. ...), or Upper High End (Ex. Superman class?) on the Tier list?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 31, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> +Index, + 8 other nuns, + 3 other espers + kaori + Misaka + his teacher and growing.



Who are the 3 espers and 8 nuns? I knew about the other one's though.

I guess that pretty much all girls excluding Last Order and Kuroko.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 1, 2009)

The Chousen should have a profile. Even all 3 maybe!

In my opinion; I think Endless Mike should do them since he seems to be the most knowledgable...


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 1, 2009)

....should we include a page for gayn in the wiki?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 1, 2009)

2 things to discuss...

1. I've noticed in the speed section that there is no lightspeed section, although some characters have it. Should one be made?

2. I've seen a few characters that have FTL as their speed. If a character has 1 FTL feat, I don't think it should really be taken seriously until feats add up... 

If a character casually dodges a laser beam in one chapter, but then never does it again and can barely through 2 punches in less than an instant; or have feats that contradict that previous one, then it shouldn't be taken highly.

If a character dodges a laser beam in one chapter and then chapters later does it again, then we can consider it but it could be just FTL reactions... 

We already know characters that can move from New York to behind the Sun somewhere in less than a minute or in seconds, his speed can't be denied. In travel at least... 

I'm just saying, if you are going to label a character as FTL, then at least explain how and why and post more than one feat to back it up. Because we don't want one character to dodge a laser in Volume 7 and in Volume 10 he gets blitzed by someone and then we assume that character is also FTL. But that character has no ftl feats...

and if it is by powerscaling, please give concrete evidence or at least some type of feats or something that would label them as a certain speed through powerscaling.

You see what I am saying? It would make things less complicated... 


and although I didn't say 3 things, there is one more thing that I have noticed with some profiles...

Descriptions: Accurate descriptions would be nice... Don't say a character is over Class 100 without some heavy evidence to back it up. Don't say destructive abilities are above building or skyscraper without evidence. I know that's why we have respect threads, but lately a lot more people has been using the OBDwiki. I know I am not a mod on there but I use it heavily and people are starting to rely on it so lets make it as accurate as possible. (I don't want to see nothing like this character has mountain level durability and there is no way to explain why...Even by powerscaling his endurance may not be the same as the character he is stronger or in the same rank as... you feel me?)


----------



## Ulti (Nov 1, 2009)

> Descriptions: Accurate descriptions would be nice... Don't say a character is over Class 100 without some heavy evidence to back it up. Don't say destructive abilities are above building or skyscraper without evidence. I know that's why we have respect threads, but lately a lot more people has been using the OBDwiki. I know I am not a mod on there but I use it heavily and people are starting to rely on it so lets make it as accurate as possible. (I don't want to see nothing like this character has mountain level durability and there is no way to explain why...Even by powerscaling his endurance may not be the same as the character he is stronger or in the same rank as... you feel me?)



If it's me doing that just tell me and I'll fix it up


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL. I'm not putting you on the spot; or anyone. (guilty conscious? lol)
I'm just saying in general so don't worry.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah, it just feels like I do that. (Mind you I have posted feats yaddayaddayadda on Dante's page, probably do the same with Ultimecia later) 

Besides I always look for tips and pointers from others


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 1, 2009)

I made a profile Elaine and be free to edit it:


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> The Chousen should have a profile. Even all 3 maybe!
> 
> In my opinion; I think Endless Mike should do them since he seems to be the most knowledgable...



I'm actually planning to make them soon



Yukihiko Miroku said:


> 2 things to discuss...
> 
> 1. I've noticed in the speed section that there is no lightspeed section, although some characters have it. Should one be made?



Nah



> 2. I've seen a few characters that have FTL as their speed. If a character has 1 FTL feat, I don't think it should really be taken seriously until feats add up...



Generally the difference between FTL movement speed and reactions should be stated.



> If a character casually dodges a laser beam in one chapter, but then never does it again and can barely through 2 punches in less than an instant; or have feats that contradict that previous one, then it shouldn't be taken highly.



Correct. Which is why Fuuko from Flame of Recca is not listed as FTL.



> If a character dodges a laser beam in one chapter and then chapters later does it again, then we can consider it but it could be just FTL reactions...



Right.



> Descriptions: Accurate descriptions would be nice... Don't say a character is over Class 100 without some heavy evidence to back it up. Don't say destructive abilities are above building or skyscraper without evidence. I know that's why we have respect threads, but lately a lot more people has been using the OBDwiki. I know I am not a mod on there but I use it heavily and people are starting to rely on it so lets make it as accurate as possible. (I don't want to see nothing like this character has mountain level durability and there is no way to explain why...Even by powerscaling his endurance may not be the same as the character he is stronger or in the same rank as... you feel me?)



I try to do that when I make profiles.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 2, 2009)

His Strength level needs to be changed.

Skip to about :25


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Change it! Lol


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 2, 2009)

> Generally the difference between FTL movement speed and reactions should be stated



In fact, we should just stop the whole idea of "Supersonic/Hypersonic/Relativistic/FTL reactions" that has somehow persisted in the OBD, since it doesn't tell you anything in particular about their reactions apart from reacting to objects of that speed. Reactions should always, always ALWAYS be measured in time. This is because dodging a supersonic projectile from 1 meter is very different from dodging one shot from 100 meters, but in OBD world, they would both just be Supersonic+. 

So, when creating a profile, when you get the speed slot, we should do something like type the top speed of the character with the brackets (speed), and then comma, and the reaction time in either decimals or ths of a second with the brackets (reactions), and this is based of what has been calculated for top end feats.

Speed: 100m/s+ (speed), 0.005s- (reactions)

Like that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 2, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> ^ Change it! Lol



To what? Above average? lol I'm not sure how storng that feats makes Seymour was my point.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 2, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> In fact, we should just stop the whole idea of "Supersonic/Hypersonic/Relativistic/FTL reactions" that has somehow persisted in the OBD, since it doesn't tell you anything in particular about their reactions apart from reacting to objects of that speed. Reactions should always, always ALWAYS be measured in time. This is because dodging a supersonic projectile from 1 meter is very different from dodging one shot from 100 meters, but in OBD world, they would both just be Supersonic+.
> 
> So, when creating a profile, when you get the speed slot, we should do something like type the top speed of the character with the brackets (speed), and then comma, and the reaction time in either decimals or ths of a second with the brackets (reactions), and this is based of what has been calculated for top end feats.
> 
> ...


 
So... you want us to go back and look at all of these profiles and do this? lol 

I mean a lot of people can't calculate how many meters and etc... It'll get into a long debate... 

I don't think reactions is that bad... I mean, it should be measured though. Small hypersonic, mid hypersonic (like near lightning timing), or massively hypersonic reactions! 

But movement is what confuses people... But I do see what you mean... However, if a character moves faster than light, are we supposed to specfic it in numbers?


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 2, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> So... you want us to go back and look at all of these profiles and do this? lol
> 
> I mean a lot of people can't calculate how many meters and etc... It'll get into a long debate...
> 
> I don't think reactions is that bad... I mean, it should be measured though. Small hypersonic, mid hypersonic (like near lightning timing), or massively hypersonic reactions!




No, profiles can remain as they are. Not all profiles even state reactions. Just that any new ones where people are giving the speed as reaction timing should use numbers and make it clear which is being stated. They don't have to add reactions, and most don't in the first place, but it should be clear whether what is typed is speed or reactions.

Reactions are time. Mid hypersonic and stuff like that won't help. If people can't calculate it that doesn't matter, because not everyone does the speed calcs in the first place. Most just make a profile based on calcs that have already been done. That's not any different than it is at the moment. I'm just asking that people not assume reacting to a supersonic object to be somehow supersonic. That's not how it works and doesn't really make sense.




> But movement is what confuses people... But I do see what you mean... However, if a character moves faster than light, are we supposed to specfic it in numbers?



No, you don't need to be that specific for movement speed. You can just put FTL. Putting m/s or whatever is optional but gives people a better idea of exactly how FTL they are. If they've been calced to be FTL, then the figures it was calced to be will be in the thread, so it would be optional to just draw that info from there.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 3, 2009)

I suggest we use an attack fired from 100 meters away as a standard.

BTW I finally split the character profile page.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I suggest we use an attack fired from 100 meters away as a standard.



Isn't there a standardized distance fights are supposed to take place from as default already? We could use that distance for the reaction time to speed thing.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 4, 2009)

I see where your coming from with the speed thing, but that means calculations for every profile will also be necessary, which would be very time consuming.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 4, 2009)

Nah!!!

Forget it. Carry on.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 5, 2009)

God Movement said:


> I see where your coming from with the speed thing, but that means calculations for every profile will also be necessary, which would be very time consuming.



No, they won't. You don't have to put reaction time in, just that when you do, you should do what I said, otherwise it doesn't make sense. Or we can use a set battledome distance, which will resolve it.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 6, 2009)

Lets see, if someone dodges real lightning from midair without ever knowing it was coming, and without ever looking, would that still be massively hypersonic if it wasn't from the clouds? Also, what if the lightning just couldn't be dodged because it always strike instantly because of the infinitely and extremely powerful electromagnetic fields and energy that surrounds the area?


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 6, 2009)

What feat is that? Post it here.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, the links aren't working right so you'll have to copy and paste!

http://lionel818.webs.com/undefined/GetBackers_vol10_120[BYAAAH].jpg

You'll see in this scan, that Ginji is aiming to attack Makubex with his punch; however, Makubex reflects the attack meant for him and reverts the lightning aimed at Ginji's comrades...

You see Emishi easily dodging the attack without ever knowing it was coming his way...Under that scan, you see Emishi playfully doing it...

In this place, The Infinity Fortress, it possesses an infinite and extremely powerful electromagnetic fields and energy that surrounds the area in it. Ginji and his will manipulates it and it was thouroughly stated a few times that Ginji's lightning hits no matter what. (The only instances it hasn't hit was if one was extremely fast) His lightning is exactly the same lightning that you see strike outside.
http://lionel818.webs.com/undefined/GetBackers_vol10_013[BYAAAH].jpg

right here, the scene changes but Makubex is pretty high up
http://lionel818.webs.com/undefined/GetBackers_vol10_121[BYAAAH].jpg


at this point, we've already seen Akabane, Ban, and Ginji proven to be above this speed and Emishi would be a high tier, so would he have fallen under their speed as well?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey how would tag team matches fit under the notable victories and notable losses section

For example,


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2009)

For me, having a time in place of what speed class the characters can react to makes things even more confusing.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 7, 2009)

I put them under victory and stated how it was labeled... However, maybe we should do a Tag Team Victory and Tag Team loss if its to balance things out? 

I mean fancy up the profile to get a point across... (look at my profiles! Lol)


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2009)

GetBackers really does have a disproportionate number of profiles given its actual level of usage in the OBD.

I mean, it has more profiles than Marvel...

That's dedication.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I put them under victory and stated how it was labeled... However, maybe we should do a Tag Team Victory and Tag Team loss if its to balance things out?
> 
> I mean fancy up the profile to get a point across... (look at my profiles! Lol)



So what, I put tag team loss in both IY's and Sessh's profiles?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 7, 2009)

Why thank you! Lol 
I try my best! It's a series that doesn't get used as much but people want to know about.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 7, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> So what, I put tag team loss in both IY's and Sessh's profiles?


 
Yup! (Gotta makes it specific!)

Hmm... maybe more Tag matches should be made!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Yup! (Gotta makes it specific!)
> 
> Hmm... maybe more Tag matches should be made!



Alright, just made the appropriate changes


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 7, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Hey how would tag team matches fit under the notable victories and notable losses section
> 
> For example,



I think you should put "With assistance from _*Put character here*_" next to the match like with the Titans against Z thread I did.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 7, 2009)

What kind of credibility does this thing have if your going to make up stuff.



> He recently returned, and is still trying to prove that the Z fighters are FTL since when the Ginyu Force were in space and sense them coming to Namek. When they get out of said FTL spaceships, they move across the planet so quickly that only Vegeta sensed them coming. (Ignoring the fact that they didn't sense them until right before they landed, and such ships would have to have decelerated before landing since otherwise they would crash into the planet at FTL speed and destroy themselves).



Nope never said those things, find me one quote where i say that. Is it that hard for you to find actual real stupid statements i post and put it up instead of making stuff up?


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 8, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Ok, the links aren't working right so you'll have to copy and paste!



In the first scan, it seems as though the lightning is coming from little more than 4 meters away (although it was hard to make out what was happening in those scans), so that's much more impressive than dodging lightning from the sky. Gives 15,000th of a second reactions+ based on wiki's lightning page.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

Gohan said:


> What kind of credibility does this thing have if your going to make up stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope never said those things, find me one quote where i say that. Is it that hard for you to find actual real stupid statements i post and put it up instead of making stuff up?



Hellspawn said he thought he remembered you saying that but he changed it once he realized he had made a mistake. Get over yourself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 15, 2009)

What should the Destructive Capacity be for the other Ginyu force memebers be at? I recall recoome able to wipe out a large island in one attack?


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 16, 2009)

I added a bit more info on Accelerator profile, added a ranking on toAru profile as novel 19 spoilers are comming out.

I would probably add tomorrow Railgun and Meltdown profile.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm curious. Where did the 25 tons figure for Zod's strength come from?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What should the Destructive Capacity be for the other Ginyu force memebers be at? I recall recoome able to wipe out a large island in one attack?



Did'nt piccolo blow up the moon in Saiyan Saga? If that feat is counted in the OBD then powerscale accordingly. We have Nappa suppressed creating an explosion with two fingers that could be seen in space. Honestly anywhere from Country-Moonbuster seems right fpr the Ginyu force.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 16, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did'nt piccolo blow up the moon in Saiyan Saga? If that feat is counted in the OBD then powerscale accordingly. We have Nappa suppressed creating an explosion with two fingers that could be seen in space. Honestly anywhere from Country-Moonbuster seems right fpr the Ginyu force.



But Saiyan Saga chars are already planet busters. Ginyu force > Saiyan saga chars.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 16, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I'm curious. Where did the 25 tons figure for Zod's strength come from?



I think it was simply scaled up a little from Gutts 20 ton Mass lifting feat, or maybe lifting Wyald and ripping him in half?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay then. When did Guts lift 20 tons is the better question?


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok added Railgun and Meltdown if I have time I would probably do Goury and Gaav profiles this week.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 17, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> But Saiyan Saga chars are already planet busters. Ginyu force > Saiyan saga chars.



No one is a planet buster in Saiyan Saga, Vegeta was being himself. He wanted to blow up the planet and then go Oozaru if that failed? That does'nt make sense. Frieza and above are considered planet busters. Ginyu can be moon busters at max.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 18, 2009)

Should we list down Durability for Blunt Force also on the wiki.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 18, 2009)

For people like Wonder Woman and other characters that suffer from Wonder Woman syndrome, I guess.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 18, 2009)

It's looks like the Showdown on MFG is getting their own Wiki. It seems like we have some competition.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did'nt piccolo blow up the moon in Saiyan Saga? If that feat is counted in the OBD then powerscale accordingly. We have Nappa suppressed creating an explosion with two fingers that could be seen in space. Honestly anywhere from Country-Moonbuster seems right fpr the Ginyu force.



Yeah I think Continent level+ would be right for someone like Recoome.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 20, 2009)

It's better than moviecodec's wiki at least.

EDIT: No, actually upon reading further I retract that. It's worse. MUCH worse.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, for example Vegitto has bigbang kamehaha on his entry thats gogeta dbgt attack

Vegitto its final kamehameha

Also saber profile its lol, the dragon was put there to avoid the sexual part on the anime.


----------



## Jinibea (Nov 20, 2009)

So when are we going to make a wiki for Whitebeard.  He doesnt seem to have any named attacks.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Yeah I think Continent level+ would be right for someone like Recoome.



definitely not. power level wise, recoome was only like 10 times stronger than nappa. nappa easily busted a city, but a city is nowhere near the size of a state like maybe new york or something. recoome would probably be a multi-state buster at best.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Jinibea said:


> So when are we going to make a wiki for Whitebeard.  He doesnt seem to have any named attacks.



although I would love to make one, I am apparently not allowed in the wiki for OP wank  (even tho I have mellowed out in the past few months), I personally wouldn't make one till a few weeks. whitebeard is still going CASUALLY, so making a wiki before we see whitebeard go all out would just make more work because of editing the profile and stuff.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> definitely not. power level wise, recoome was only like 10 times stronger than nappa. nappa easily busted a city, but a city is nowhere near the size of a state like maybe new york or something. recoome would probably be a multi-state buster at best.



What are you talking about? Piccolo Daimou busted a city, by 23rd Budokai they were busting mountains and Islands if I recall. Nappa busted a city in a supressed power level casually with two fingers creating an explosion that could be seen in space. Forget Piccolo Jr. who busted a Moon. I also remember Vegeta at causing the planet to shake by powering up in Saiyan Saga or may'be that was filler. 

They surpassed country a long time ago before Recoome me thinks.


----------



## Jinibea (Nov 21, 2009)

Recooms blast was stated t have warped the planet and also seen from space.  And considering Namek is way bigger then Earth.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Jinibea said:


> Recooms blast was stated t have warped the planet and also seen from space.  And considering Namek is way bigger then Earth.



how does nappa casually busting a city equate to recoome busting a country? maybe the VATICAN, but definitely nothing like the united states or other countries of similar size.

if you can post a scan of recoome doing something anywhere near mid to large country-continent busting power I'll gladly concede. I don't give a shit if dbz is a tad bit stronger than I think it is. but I just don't see it,


----------



## Jinibea (Nov 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> how does nappa casually busting a city equate to recoome busting a country? maybe the VATICAN, but definitely nothing like the united states or other countries of similar size.



I wasn't comparing. I was just stating something that might help the debate you guys are having. I have the entire Ginyu Arc in Manga form.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> how does nappa casually busting a city equate to recoome busting a country? maybe the VATICAN, but definitely nothing like the united states or other countries of similar size.
> 
> if you can post a scan of recoome doing something anywhere near mid to large country-continent busting power I'll gladly concede. I don't give a shit if dbz is a tad bit stronger than I think it is. but I just don't see it,



Well Piccolo in the saiyan saga busted a moon. The moon is 1/3 the size of the planet.

Given, it would take 200 times moon busting power to destroy a planet, but my point is proven.

Piccolo can blow up something as big as 1/3 the size of the planet. I'm sure Recoome can destroy the united states.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think Planetoid-level would fit the best for characters after Radditz seeing how Piccolo blow up the moon in one attack with a simple attack.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah probably. That would make sense. But Raditz>Piccolo when he destroyed the moon. Since it only happened maybe a few hours after Raditz's death. I doubt Piccolo powered up by 2 times.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 21, 2009)

why is he only island level. Thats saying Piccolo can kill him with a casual blast way back in the saiyan saga.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> why is he only island level. Thats saying Piccolo can kill him with a casual blast way back in the saiyan saga.



Hey, I was just going with the flow.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 21, 2009)

The "flow" is obviously wrong. Even 23rd Budokai Goku has taken island nuke level ki attacks. Not to mention what I just said. I'd put him at planetoid level(Smaller than planet)
Honestly, saying he is only island level is silly, and anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> The "flow" is obviously wrong. Even 23rd Budokai Goku has taken island nuke level ki attacks. Not to mention what I just said. I'd put him at planetoid level(Smaller than planet)
> Honestly, saying he is only island level is silly, and anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong.



I just changed it.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Nov 21, 2009)

Something that I do not understand. Why they say that Ginji Skill attacks quantum level? Or rather: What means this?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> Something that I do not understand. Why they say that Ginji Skill attacks quantum level? Or rather: What means this?



Ask Lionel.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 21, 2009)

> Nope no competition there... all these wiki's just copy ours, ours is without a doubt the best.



It seems like their profiles are getting better.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 22, 2009)

Solar system durability for Broly WTF?



Something's obviously not right with some of their profiles.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 22, 2009)

It's Brolly who cares.


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

personally obd wiki  is 1000 times cooler,it is written so much better and their wiki seems like a bad copy of ours


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2009)

FireKain said:


> personally obd wiki  is 1000 times cooler,it is written so much better and their wiki seems like a bad copy of ours



That's because it is.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 22, 2009)

FireKain said:


> personally obd wiki  is 1000 times cooler,it is written so much better and their wiki seems like a bad copy of ours



Plus, our wiki is humorous and doesn't have a stick up its ass.


----------



## Red (Nov 22, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Plus, our *wiki is humorous* and doesn't have a stick up its ass.


I like my sources of information cold hard emotionless with no fun whatsoever.

Just like to say thanks to the person who formatted the character profile based on alphabets.


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

look in itachi's durability for example

''Durability to Energy: Building-level body durability; Itachi survives close proximity to numerous explosive and incindiary attacks, including many of his own. A stray fireball that bursts through the stone layer beneath him catches his arm and gives him second-degree burns. He also tanked a direct hit from a large hill-buster/small mountain-buster to an unknown degree, since he was partially concealed from the attack by the ribcage of his Susano'o Jutsu while parts of himself remained exposed. With the ribcage of a partially-formed Susano'o, he is capable of tanking the afforementioned attack and an indeterminately greater amount of power thanks to the Yata no Kagami, a spiritual mirror wielded by his Susano'o which is purported to reflect back any attack. With his Susano'o at full manifestation, and taking into account the Yata no Kagami, *Itachi's durability is reasonably between mountain-level and city-level.*''


 , and they have so many mistakes and so obvious copy paste info from our wiki, these are supposed to be rivals?lol, they are just one level better than the moviecodec forum


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 22, 2009)

Red said:


> I like my sources of information cold hard emotionless with no fun whatsoever.





How do you get through life while being so sad?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2009)

Red said:


> I like my sources of information cold hard emotionless with no fun whatsoever.
> 
> *Just like to say thanks to the person who formatted the character profile based on alphabets.*



No problem.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 22, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> Something that I do not understand. Why they say that Ginji Skill attacks quantum level? Or rather: What means this?


 
When Ginji was fighting Masaki Kurusu is was stated that Ginji was being able to attack on a Quantum Level. This was due to the fact that Masaki Kurusu was completely made out of light. There was no way to actually hurt him. So Ginji found a way to hurt him and started fighting him on Quantum level... However, there was nothing Masaki could do because Ginji started to reacting and moving so freaking fast that Masaki couldn't even react  or register his movements anymore.

In fact,


----------



## Red (Nov 22, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> How do you get through life while being so sad?


Silly Hook I don't need human things to live, just soul crushing logic.



God Movement said:


> No problem.


Good work mate


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 22, 2009)

I would consider this whole "Mr 1 can cut through 20 feet of stone but not steel because he hasn't been shown to cut steel" logic pretty soul crushing, myself.


----------



## Red (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I would consider this whole* "Mr 1 can cut through 20 feet of stone but not steel because he hasn't been shown to cut steel" *logic pretty soul crushing, myself.


Holy shit. 
Both soul crushing AND mind crushing.





God Movement said:


> *Another improvement. Made a navigation bar using anchors for easier searching* (that's the A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z thing at the top).


Wow that's really efficient. Beats scrolling down to find shit.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm surpise that Zabuza does not have a page on the wiki yet?


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the Doctor Who section is a bit light. I'll add a few more entries.



Lucaniel said:


> I would consider this whole "Mr 1 can cut through 20 feet of stone but not steel because he hasn't been shown to cut steel" logic pretty soul crushing, myself.



Speaking of which, User Name needs a profile.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I would consider this whole "Mr 1 can cut through 20 feet of stone but not steel because he hasn't been shown to cut steel" logic pretty soul crushing, myself.



The only way it makes sense with the displayed power of the characters is if OP steel is way harder than real steel, just like Aokiji's ice. 

This isn't OP bias by the way. This can be applied to lots of fictions too. This is something the OBD has completely overlooked. It's actually no different than with characters. Just because it says "Steel" on the tin, doesn't mean it's like real world steel, just like characters that say "Human" on the tin, but that's not what's in the box; these "humans" have superhuman durability and so on.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2009)

What's the OBD chatbox thing and why does it ask me for a password?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> What's the OBD chatbox thing and why does it ask me for a password?



Yeah, it's experimental at the moment. I can send you the password via mail if you want it but I haven't given it to any other members of the wiki yet as I am waiting for Mike's full approval.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 22, 2009)

I made a profile for King Vegeta. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I'm surpise that Zabuza does not have a page on the wiki yet?



I was going to make one but I haven't read/watched that arc of Naruto in ages.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2009)

Zabuza isn't really impressive enough from what was shown to get a page unless someone likes him, memes aside.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh btw Redux-shika boo and Cthulhu-versailles have different profiles though they're the same person, someone merge the two.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 23, 2009)

What I don't understand is why the Naruto databook stats haven't been used in order to contrast Naruto characters from each other.

For instance Zabuza's stats:



A type of approximate converter factor would be beneficial as well.

Such as:

Tai: 5 ≤ class 100


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 23, 2009)

A said:


> What I don't understand is why the Naruto databook stats haven't been used in order to contrast Naruto characters from each other.
> 
> For instance Zabuza's stats:
> 
> ...



Because the Databook is pure *BULLSHIT.*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol Databook.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> It seems like their profiles are getting better.



Better? They used anime Arc for their profile picture. I wish I could send a neg across time and space to blast whoever made that profile.



sazabi24 said:


> Because the Databook is pure *BULLSHIT.*



Or rather, because Tai 5 means exactly jackshit. Neji and Lee probably have the same Tai level, but only one of them is a potential super-strength user.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 23, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Because the Databook is pure *BULLSHIT.*


No, certain pages are included in Shonen Jump. The stats are written by Kishimoto and were meant to be used for comparison of attributes.

There might be a few errors in the databooks, but you can't discredit canon material for one or two contradictions.

For comparisons they're actually pretty good.




You can see that Lee has advantages in certain ares that were obviously illustrated in the manga. Lee's stats doesn't change under part 1 (databook #1 and #2) which is reasonable due to the injuries received by Gaara.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 23, 2009)

A said:


> No, certain pages are included in Shonen Jump. The stats are written by Kishimoto and were meant to be used for comparison of attributes.
> 
> There might be a few errors in the databooks, but you can't discredit canon material for one or two contradictions.
> 
> ...



Just like lightspeed Haku, Amaterasu being as hot as the sun, and Kisame's water bullets being light-speed.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 23, 2009)

But shouldn't the databook points only be disregarded where they contradict the manga? Anything secondary canon that can stand without contradiction should be considered canonical, imo.

That is: if the databook says an attack is lightspeed when the original work blatantly contradicts that, this disregards that statement, not the databook as a whole. Statements should be considered on a case by case basis is what I'm saying.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2009)

I suppose.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 23, 2009)

I mean, it's not like you disregard a whole manga because of one plothole.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2009)

Databooks in general do have a lot of shit in them, though. They're rarely ever worth the trouble.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 23, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> But shouldn't the databook points only be disregarded where they contradict the manga? Anything secondary canon that can stand without contradiction should be considered canonical, imo.
> 
> That is: if the databook says an attack is lightspeed when the original work blatantly contradicts that, this disregards that statement, not the databook as a whole. Statements should be considered on a case by case basis is what I'm saying.



If the creator makes the statement it doesn't matter. You know, some artists have different ways of showing what they mean. Just because calculations don't always work out(vague calcs at times) doesn't mean the databook can't be trusted.

If I drew something that made a bullet seem to go lightspeed and I stated it went light speed, who are YOU to tell me how fast and strong my own characters are? You know?


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 23, 2009)

> If I drew something that made a bullet seem to go lightspeed and I stated it went light speed



But if you did so, there would be no contradiction, and I would easily accept that statement. However, we are the OBD, and sometimes authors contradict themselves.

Imagine if Akira Toriyama came out and said SSJ Goku's top speed is 100mph. It just wouldn't make sense based on what we see in his own manga, so we couldn't use it in OBD.

On the other hand, if Akira Toriyama came out and said that Goku has a power that can destroy 100 planets in a row, there is nothing to contradict this, so his creator's addition stands solidly for our purposes.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 24, 2009)

Updated ipakmann's page.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 24, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Just like lightspeed Haku, Amaterasu being as hot as the sun, and Kisame's water bullets being light-speed.


The movement of Haku's bloodline limit was according to the first data-book lightspeed, this is however retconned as soon as Rock Lee kicked Sasuke--later events overshadow previous ones.

Amaterasu is as hot as the sun, at least its surface. The temperature of a candle light is 1,850 K, whereas the sun is 5,778 K. Ordinary katon would be around 3,000 K--3,500-4,000 K if you make a calculations at the steamed lake water at the Valley of the End. It's only reasonable that Amaterasu would be hotter especially since it's the most powerful katon-jutsu.

As for Karin's survival, it's fully possible since it's fire (plasma) and not very conductive, consider the difference between toughing the steel bars in the oven to just having your hand inside the oven. The air and the steel have the same temperature but the air won't burn you (unless you give it time) because it's such a bad conductor.

Even you still can swallow that see it as a low-end feat, I know you people dismiss 80% of Superman's feat for the same reason.

Kisame never used Suigadan, but Itachi did. The translation from mangahelpers.com with bolded denotation:



			
				Suigadan translation said:
			
		

> NINJUTSU; Suiton: Suigadan (Water Fang Bullets)
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Offensive; Close range; Rank B
> 
> ...



- 

Lightning-fast is no problem, since Sasuke was able to summon lightning. The extension of Sasuke's chidori blade would have the _exact_ same speed as any other lightning bolt (same conductor, same velocity).

Anyway, the "lightning-fast" statement is a part of the caption. It's supposed to catch the attention of the reader, not explain the mechanics of the jutsu.

So overall there's one error, and it's in an outdated databook.



Genyosai said:


> Imagine if Akira Toriyama came out and said SSJ Goku's top speed is 100mph. It just wouldn't make sense based on what we see in his own manga, so we couldn't use it in OBD.


Then we could either alter the universe so it fits that constant, scaling it down to a millionth of ours or make some similar alteration.

But I can see where you're coming from. Assuming the claim would be made, the context of the question or translation could be questioned. But it would be as valid as any other low-end feat/statement. But since it's an out-liner it could be cut-off, but you can't say that the author will always be wrong because one of his claims were an outliner.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

Get out of here with that databook shit


----------



## Monzaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the statistics are really okay to use for in-universe comparisons. There's no danger of running into a hyperbole there.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

Except when they contradict the manga, which happens all the time.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Except when they contradict the manga, which happens all the time.



If the creator states something himself, then your calculations are wrong. It's just the facts EM. If the creator has nothing to do with the databooks or very little, then you'd have an argument. Not sure about Naruto databooks though


----------



## Monzaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

> Except when they contradict the manga, which happens all the time.



Let me ask you this then - what is "the manga"? How does one contradict it?

Because I'm pretty sure it's just your subjective interpretation of the manga being contradicted - considering your knowledge of the manga is limited to what you can glean from it. You can't say the all-knowing author wrong about his own material.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> Let me ask you this then - what is "the manga"? How does one contradict it?
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure it's just your subjective interpretation of the manga being contradicted - considering your knowledge of the manga is limited to what you can glean from it. You can't say the all-knowing author wrong about his own material.



This is fact. Right here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

Except some things are clearly not true.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

here we go with "author says this"

fuck him..if he can't be bothered to clearly illustrate something..then no dice

data books when contradicting shit...are out

aint no one in naruto lightspeed

and black fire that jiraiya sealed up and sasuke stood around and the riakage recently had burning his ass and not completely killing him

are not hotter then the sun

EM's right..take your databook stuff and gtfo


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Except some things are clearly not true.



Clearly not true? Can you give an example that can't be chalked up to scientific ignorance of it, your own interpretation, art style,etc?

For instance, speed and such can be scaled down. Just look at DBZ fights. Do they not all seem similar in terms of speed in battle? Yet we know, Frieza is faster than Raditz.

So give me an example of why it's not true. Given, this has to be author's word.  



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> here we go with "author says this"
> 
> fuck him..if he can't be bothered to clearly illustrate something..then no dice
> 
> ...



That has to be the most idiotic thing I've ever read. "LOL Even though the all knowing creator of this series said something I don't think is true it means my interpretation is correct lololol." That's basically what you're saying. I could understand if it was something like another party source's writing and not the author, but seriously? If it came from the author it's fact. Get over it. No matter how much you want to disagree, the author's word ALWAYS>>>> Random people from a forum.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 24, 2009)

Think of it like this, the author says that Character A is FTL or lightspeed or omnipresence but he can't dodge lightning... 
The Author is proven wrong...

The Author says Character A is all knowing, yet he asks questions and really doesn't know..
The author is proven wrong.

The Author says Character A is omnipotent, yet weaker characters can't be willed out of existence by him and can chop his head off.
The Author is proven wrong...

Things like that...

if the Author says Naruto is lightspeed, but Naruto gets shot with a bullet or hit with a rock that's not even going as fast as supersonic, the author is wrong...


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2009)

Too bad that the author isn't here to argue for his characters. So mass acceptance of databooks = shit by "random people from a forum" means they are shit in debates held by those same people.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> That has to be the most idiotic thing I've ever read. "LOL Even though the all knowing creator of this series said something I don't think is true it means my interpretation is correct lololol." That's basically what you're saying.



no man, what i am saying is "when spoken word the panel contradicts...invalid is the spoken word"

in other words the only thing that matters is whats on panel nothing else



Chibi_Hao said:


> I could understand if it was something like another party source's writing and not the author, but seriously? If it came from the author it's fact. Get over it.



Joss whedon has said buffy is stronger then spiderman

yet she has only displayed class 1 feats

are we to take his word...despite the fact that theres an obvious contradiction?

when an author says something

then on panel..contradicts it...then thats it 


Chibi_Hao said:


> No matter how much you want to disagree, the author's word ALWAYS>>>> Random people from a forum.



when that word contradicts whats clearly shown...fuck it


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Think of it like this, the author says that Character A is FTL or lightspeed or omnipresence but he can't dodge lightning...
> The Author is proven wrong...


No it just means he didn't chose to. I already see who you're talking about lol. Show me where it said he can't. Note: Not dodging is not proof.



> The Author says Character A is all knowing, yet he asks questions and really doesn't know..
> The author is proven wrong.


Have you ever heard of INHERANT omniscience? Or being in denial? Hm...



> The Author says Character A is omnipotent, yet weaker characters can't be willed out of existence by him and can chop his head off.
> The Author is proven wrong...
> 
> Things like that...



You clearly don't know all the definitions of omnipotent. Do you? And clearly can't read very well too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

Now we allow databooks as long as they do not contradict anything. We had a thread about this a long while back and this was agreed that as long as secondary canon did not contradict the main canon we could use it.

Naruto databooks are obviously not accepted. I do prefer people not use databooks though but some info has come from them like the Bastard!! databooks for example.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Sin said:


> Too bad that the author isn't here to argue for his characters. So mass acceptance of databooks = shit by "random people from a forum" means they are shit in debates held by those same people.



Cool bro. If you want to not listen to the creator of the series, then I won't stop you from being ignorant. But what would I know? I'm not a high end poster therefor I must be incorrect right?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

dude has anti troll in his..title yet he's trollen

irony..thy name is chibi hao



Chibi_Hao said:


> Cool bro. If you want to not listen to the creator of the series, then I won't stop you from being ignorant. But what would I know? I'm not a high end poster therefor I must be incorrect right?



you think being a high end poster means anything? i can tell you..this ignoring databooks thing is as old as debate forums existed on the web

far older then the high end guys..and if they went against it

i doubt the hole forum would suddenly change in fact i'm pretty sure they'd be mocked and fought as hard as you are being now


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Now we allow databooks as long as they do not contradict anything. We had a thread about this a long while back and this was agreed that as long as secondary canon did not contradict the main canon we could use it.



That's all fine and dandy, if the author doesn't say it. The author's words should ALWAYS be over any poster on here's interpretation or calculation of an event.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> dude has anti troll in his..title yet he's trollen
> 
> irony..thy name is chibi hao



I'm not trolling whatsoever. I'm simply pointing out flaws in how things can be done here. Don't mistake people not agreeing with you and pointing it out, with "trolling"

lol, So it's been a method used for a long time? So WHAT? That doesn't make it valid. AT ALL.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

There should'nt be a need for databooks as the author should be able to show the feat himself in the canon material but sometimes there is some useful info e.g Byakuya's Senkei is 2x stronger than his regular bankai. See? That is believable and useful.



> That's all fine and dandy, if the author doesn't say it. The author's words should ALWAYS be over any poster on here's interpretation or calculation of an event



So Naruto characters are actually lightspeed? The author does'nt care if others put his characters against other characters from different verses. We are already going against him/her by doing that. 

If there is a contradiction, we can't trust the source as it is falliable.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> I'm not trolling whatsoever. I'm simply pointing out flaws in how things can be done here. Don't mistake people not agreeing with you and pointing it out, with "trolling"



if you can't see the validity of going with consistent  feats over spoken word then your either totally inexperienced

or are in fact starting some shit


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There should'nt be a need for databooks as the author should be able to show the feat himself in the canon material but sometimes there is some useful info e.g Byakuya's Senkei is 2x stronger than his regular bankai. See? That is believable and useful.



Sometimes things are left to interpretation. Would you not agree? For instance, DBZ fights all look similar in speed. But are they the same speed? No. Yet it isn't shown. It's implied. So why shouldn't the author's words be valid? That's just silly. Sorry. Unless he retcons his own statement then it can be considered true. No?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if you can't see the validity of going with consistent  feats over spoken word then your either totally inexperienced
> 
> or are in fact starting some shit



Or if you can't see the fact the author created the series, and his word about it>Yours, then you're clearly either inexperienced or just following the crowd.

I think it's rather funny how you're trying to say the author can be proven wrong with his own material LMAO. He wrote it. He knows what he had in mind when he wrote it. Deal with it.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 24, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> No it just means he didn't chose to. I already see who you're talking about lol. Show me where it said he can't. Note: Not dodging is not proof.


 
Not dodging is proof; especially when the panel shows even slower moves attacking the character.



> Have you ever heard of INHERANT omniscience? Or being in denial? Hm...


 That's an excuse and if you become God, why are you in denial? 



> You clearly don't know all the definitions of omnipotent. Do you? And clearly can't read very well too.


 
All the definitions? Um, all powerful... Wait, there are only so many definitions and all lead to the same thing. 

The Author contradicts the fact that Character A is omnipotent in more than one way and too many times... I never knew God had such a hard time trying to defeat an opponent that wasn't even at his level...


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 24, 2009)

In Samurai Deeper Kyo, Hishigi uses an attack that moves at the speed of light, the panel clearly contradicts it. Even characters that can barely move supersonic sees it, dodges it and then, even characters that are normal speed can get out of its way. Are we supposed to believe an attack that takes an hour to get from Building A which is right next to building B to hit its opponent is a light speed attack because the Author says so? NO...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

Well we can go with the statement on speed if it is'nt contradicted especially by showings of higher tier characters in that verse. Naruto databooks are databooks done wrong so please forgive me if I keep using them as an example. Naruto character's are'nt lightspeed so we can't trust the author there.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Not dodging is proof; especially when the panel shows even slower moves attacking the character.


Notice he didn't attempt to dodge LMAO. Wow dude. That is a sorry argument. Broly tanked Vegeta's attacks I guess that means he can't dodge them huh?




> That's an excuse and if you become God, why are you in denial?


Your personality does not change and he doesn't want to admit he is wrong? :\ Pretty simple. Just because it doesn't fit YOUR definition of what you think Omniscience is doesn't mean anything does it?





> All the definitions? Um, all powerful... Wait, there are only so many definitions and all lead to the same thing.


Wrong again.



> The Author contradicts the fact that Character A is omnipotent in more than one way and too many times... I never knew God had such a hard time trying to defeat an opponent that wasn't even at his level...


LOL This is why you failed at reading. It was a plot device Love>Infinite universe, and did you miss the part where Hao said they had his powers too? lol. You're being dishonest or missed those parts. I'd be happy to continue with you in pm.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Or if you can't see the fact the author created the series, and his word about it>Yours, then you're clearly either inexperienced or just following the crowd.



are you dense? are you intentionally distorting what i am saying?

WHAT THE FUCK DO OPINIONS HAVE TO DO WITH GOING BY FEATS!

going by feats eliminates that entirely..all you can do is "a character was shown to do this"

statements mean nothing against cold hard facts


Chibi_Hao said:


> I think it's rather funny how you're trying to say the author can be proven wrong with his own material LMAO. He wrote it. He knows what he had in mind when he wrote it. Deal with it.



then he should of done a better job..again..spoken word means nothing against...on panel fucking evidence


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> In Samurai Deeper Kyo, Hishigi uses an attack that moves at the speed of light, the panel clearly contradicts it. Even characters that can barely move supersonic sees it, dodges it and then, even characters that are normal speed can get out of its way. Are we supposed to believe an attack that takes an hour to get from Building A which is right next to building B to hit its opponent is a light speed attack because the Author says so? NO...



lol you're really trying hard aren't you? I'd like to see these author statements not on panel statements. I want to see the AUTHOR'S statements. lol and using example like the last are funny because it makes you look so desperate to prove a point. But go on. Provide these "author" statements.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

so should we just ask a mod to thread kick this guy? i mean all he's doing is raging and crying foul


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> are you dense? are you intentionally distorting what i am saying?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK DO OPINIONS HAVE TO DO WITH GOING BY FEATS!
> 
> ...


Except those "facts" can be interpretted different ways.




> then he should of done a better job..again..spoken word means nothing against...on panel fucking evidence



Actually it helps explain the panel. I think you're the dense one here when you can't even except the guy who MADE and THOUGHT up the panel with his OWN intentions can't say what he meant. Hm....


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 24, 2009)

So you try to compare Broly walking into vegeta's attacks to Hao not walking into attacks and being frustrated and angry after they hit him?

Even with plot device, the author still contradicted himself. So love> God and his powers... 
and they had his powers but he was Shaman King which meant he still had power over them, yet he didn't... Thus, not all powerful.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so should we just ask a mod to thread kick this guy? i mean all he's doing is raging and crying foul



I havn't raged yet, and just because I don't agree with how you do something you want to kick me? That's the definition of saying "I don't like what he has to say so get rid of him!"

Sad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2009)

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

By Omnipotence we're talking one who can do anything not very powerful. Omnipotence is a tricky thing to prove, it can only be disproved when someone fails to do something.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> So you try to compare Broly walking into vegeta's attacks to Hao not walking into attacks and being frustrated and angry after they hit him?


Except after they hit him he was smirking and said it was useless. 



> Even with plot device, the author still contradicted himself. So love> God and his powers...
> and they had his powers but he was Shaman King which meant he still had power over them, yet he didn't... Thus, not all powerful.


lol and yet you ignore the plot device and various other quotes such as "You wanted this to happen didn't you?" and "You're the kid I met a long time ago with a good heart and pure soul" so one with that, would not really want to hurt anyone. So yeah, I think I've proven my point.

Also you are only going by ONE definition of omnipotent. For instance, I could argue with the dictionary definition where it says "Infinite power OR infinite authority" notice OR. He said INFINITE universe and they said Love> Infinity basically, thus Love triumphs over omnipotence. So it depends on which way you go. Hao is not the kind who can do whatever he wants, he is just the infinite power type. Like the dictionary definition.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> By Omnipotence we're talking one who can do anything not very powerful. Omnipotence is a tricky thing to prove, it can only be disproved when someone fails to do something.


 
and thus, the character failed to do something... a few times...


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> By Omnipotence we're talking one who can do anything not very powerful. Omnipotence is a tricky thing to prove, it can only be disproved when someone fails to do something.



But an omnipotent CAN fail and CAN lose, otherwise if it could not, by OBD's definition, if it CAN'T do something it isn't omnipotent. Correct?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

Now I must go, I will be glad to continue later, over pm, because I respect all of you as debaters, I just believe that in this case, you're wrong.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

well any ways i think this entire little tirade can be summed up by one of my custom posters


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 24, 2009)

lol last post for right now, You obviously cared earlier . 

Later OBD.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 24, 2009)

We do trust the author most of the time you know, and even make allowances for them, but sometimes the author contradicts direct fact. This has been demonstrated with some very marked examples in the past. A lot of the time, authors don't really think about how fast or strong their characters would have to be. 

Think of authors as a God, if you like, but not as an omnipotent one like the Judaeo-Christian deity; more one that creates the universe, is privy to observe everything that happens, but can have a flawed interpretation of the details. Being God we treat them as reliable, except where they contradict what we see. 

If this type of God were to tell you that there were large worms with diamond hard armor living under the Earth, you would believe them. They do have special knowledge after all, but you can only take it so far. If the God says that there is no such thing as gravity, we know this to be wrong, because we are subject to the force all the time. Even if you allow God to have a different definition of gravity, there is no way that he can be correct by our definition, therefore he cannot prove what we observe to not exist. You can't say "up isn't up" and be taken seriously. We aren't about to accept paradoxes.

Getting past all that, I think there are two simple rules:
1. The author/narrator/official databook/otherwise endorsed canon is right, unless he contradicts objective occurrences.
2. The author/narrator/official databook/otherwise endorsed canon, if wrong, is only invalidated in the particular instances in which this is the case.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

see my example Chibi

joss whedon both said in an interview once..and had a character say

"he felt that buffy was as strong as spiderman" and "wow your as strong as spidey"

so..he believes his characters a class twenty something

we go to her feats...she's struggled with a ton and half..and every single other stat of hers barely compares..even to C list street levelers 

what do we do?

do we take him at his word?

despite her performances contradicting this?

or do we just assume..he's author wanking or other wise..stating an opinion thats obviously not backed up by anything what so ever


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2009)

Yo what's with this chatbox?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 25, 2009)

I was gonna ask about the chatbox too actually.

it's also prompting a password??


----------



## Estarqui (Nov 25, 2009)

I have read that a multiverse is equivalent to an atom to LoN not know if it's metaphor or what, but a friend says so in the manga. Is it?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 25, 2009)

I made a Blue Eyes profile. I wanted to do a Yu-Gi-Oh monster profile for a while now, but never got the chance to due to that most of them have no real feats.



I might make some G1 and Beast Wars Transformers profiles soon.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Spawn, Black Magician's page doesn't necessarily have to be deleted can't you finish it?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was going to, but it's hard to do seeing he has very little feats unlike the other monsters. If you want, you can edit it and re-make it your self if you want.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Someone seriously needs to make a page for the OP Death Squad.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 25, 2009)

Who are the OP death squad exactly?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 25, 2009)

If anyone has the time, could they fix the Sephiroth page?


As you can see it clearly says they use feats from both Advent Children *and* Kingdom Hearts. They are two totally separate continuities with totally separate Sephiroth's.

I'd be glad to make a KH Sephiroth page or help in making one but right now that page needs to be modified to include only FF canon Sephiroth.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 26, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Who are the OP death squad exactly?


Pipboy, Limit_Tester, Suzumebachi, Spectre/The Internet, Orion/Feitan. I don't know if Code and Polygon were included though but they usually debates on OP's side.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

Estarqui said:


> I have read that a multiverse is equivalent to an atom to LoN not know if it's metaphor or what, but a friend says so in the manga. Is it?



Ask Xellos

Anyway I am working on Big O Profiles, it's a sadly underused series.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 26, 2009)

Not really sure if a multiverse is really an atom for LON. 

I know she roughly translates to the embodiment of 4 universes(and according to others 4 multiverses) so unless she has like a billion multiverses under her wing a multiverse ain't no atom.

A left breast maybe


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 26, 2009)

Depending the translation but the phantom hourglass best translation and novel say something along the lines of "Inside the sea of chaos are infinite staves, at the top of each stave its a world, each stave its like a drop of water if a infinite sea".

I guess what you read its a analogy, as each stave its a multiverse on its own.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 26, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> see my example Chibi
> 
> joss whedon both said in an interview once..and had a character say
> 
> ...



May I ask, Did the creator base his statements off the high end comic book feats of comics? Or based on comics he read as a kid?(Which may not have all those high end feats in them) or could he have based his statement off old cartoons? Stat cards?(Which I've seen put Celestrials above LT. OFFICIAL Marvel cards too) So there is a lot you have to consider there. Just because the creator of Buffy hasn't seen all the high end spiderman feats or he bases off something else than what OBD commingly does doesn't make him wrong. It just means that he would be wrong to say that if he meant "Spidey at his absolute strongest and best feats". Do you think he was really thinking that kind of stuff at the time? All I'm saying is that he doesn't have to be wrong about his statement. It just depends on what he was basing his statement on. For instance if you based Superman losing to Goku in the saiyan saga off Superman's showings in a old cartoon, you wouldn't be wrong about that. That's just an example.


----------



## Red (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a few changes I want to implement.

- Remove the Civilization profiles list from the character profile and give them their own page.

- Make a a weapons profile list and give them their own page. 

I think with all the weapons in fiction it would be informative to make one and since in tourneys we use weapons it'd be useful to have a quick guide.  An example would probably look like this:

*Image of weapon*: 
*Name:* Name of the weapon
*Origin:* Series it comes from
*Type:* Fire arm/Sword/Apparel/Armor/Body Suit/ Mechanical unit/ Vehicle
*Powers and Abilities:* What it does
*Destructive Capacity:* It's destructive capacity
*Needed prerequisite for use:  *A needed skill, power or other item you need to have to use it.

Example:

Name of Weapon: Dragon Slayer
Origin: Berserk
Type: Sword
Powers and Abilities: Ability to hurt intangibles and non corporeal beings like the god hand.
Needed prerequisite for use: Massive strength needed to wield it effectively 

Good idea, ya/nay?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 26, 2009)

Weapons list would'nt be a bad idea IMO.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 26, 2009)

Red said:


> I have a few changes I want to implement.
> 
> - Remove the Civilization profiles list from the character profile and give them their own page.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind, in fact it's a rather good idea.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 26, 2009)

Could add weapons profiles at any time I guess, just like with the race/civilization ones. Just remember to put "Weapon Profile - ".


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

Weapons would be nice since I can do some for Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 27, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Depending the translation but the phantom hourglass best translation and novel say something along the lines of "Inside the sea of chaos are infinite staves, at the top of each stave its a world, each stave its like a drop of water if a infinite sea".
> 
> I guess what you read its a analogy, as each stave its a multiverse on its own.


I like my interpretation better.

Cause that would mean if character A gropes something in the universe LON is in, then he/she has technically groped LON's tits


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyone who is a member of the OBD wiki has been sent a message with the password for the chatbox (p.s. you can now swear in it). The more people that post there the more active it will get I guess.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear Niku try to join the wiki?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 27, 2009)

if that's true.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 27, 2009)

ooh! someone do the warpsword of khaine now 
Malus is only half as badass without it


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 27, 2009)

Should OBD Gauntlet Victories be added into profiles?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 27, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> snip



Given that prior to doing the series i believe he actually wrote some spiderman...coming off the miller lee era when he and kingpin used to level entire apartment complexes in their battles-and had to keept petes pl in line with that

and has written wonder women x men etc

he knew exactly what he was claiming

and how utterly outrageous it was..to claim that despite his character never even approximating crap that robin can do much less spiderman feat wise

taking creators words as absolute proof is a dangerous gambit

especially when some times..they can be full of it...or just flat out wrong


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 28, 2009)

I vouch for Firekain to join the wiki


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2009)

Red said:


> I have a few changes I want to implement.
> 
> - Remove the Civilization profiles list from the character profile and give them their own page.
> 
> ...



I like it I may implement it in. Can you start it off by making a few profiles?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 28, 2009)

I vouch for Firekain too.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Should OBD Gauntlet Victories be added into profiles?


 
Yes! Because plenty of characters goes through Gauntlets... let it be known!
Although its not my decision, I think its a good idea.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 28, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Yes! Because plenty of characters goes through Gauntlets... let it be known!
> Although its not my decision, I think its a good idea.



I agree, it shows off how powerful they are.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I vouch for Firekain to join the wiki



I guess ill vouch as well. someone will need to check the grammar on his profiles though.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd help with that, my PC has a kickass spell and grammar checker.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> I'd help with that, my PC has a kickass spell and grammar checker.



Good, that'll make it a bit easier then.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks Avant, Miroku(Lionel) and ~Greed~ for ur vouching, and i promise to slow down when i am writing xd


----------



## ∅ (Nov 28, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Depending the translation but the phantom hourglass best translation and novel say something along the lines of "Inside the sea of chaos are infinite staves, at the top of each stave its a world, each stave its like a drop of water if a infinite sea".
> 
> I guess what you read its a analogy, as each stave its a multiverse on its own.


Your translation is really bad, but I'll try to fix it and you'll comment if I misinterpret it.

"Inside the sea of chaos are *an* infinite amount of staves*staffs*, at the top of each stave its*staff there's* a world, each stave its*staff is* like a drop of water if*in* a*n* infinite sea".

Stave is used in geometry and depicts the space between two parallel lines. It would seem to be more fitting for something related to cosmology, but this isn't the case here and even if it was it wouldn't change anything.

Each staff is like a drop of water in an infinite sea (the sea of chaos). If anything this suggests that each staff is a universe in the infinite sea that's the sea of chaos.

It's not like they're saying that each staff is its separate sea, that analogy wouldn't even make sense.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll vouch for Firekain as well, though i'm not that active on the wiki as I should be.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2009)

Red just wanted to make a profile for the Gravitational beam Emitter 

Something which I totally support btw.


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'll vouch for Firekain as well, though i'm not that active on the wiki as I should be.



thanks man too


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I hear Niku try to join the wiki?



He did and I rejected him, obviously.



∅ said:


> Your translation is really bad, but I'll try to fix it and you'll comment if I misinterpret it.
> 
> "Inside the sea of chaos are *an* infinite amount of staves*staffs*, at the top of each stave its*staff there's* a world, each stave its*staff is* like a drop of water if*in* a*n* infinite sea".
> 
> ...



I thought "staves" was the plural of "staff".


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 29, 2009)

personally I always use "staves" as the plural for staff but I think staffs works just as well. I don't see why the big deal over such a small controversial grammar thing.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyways I don't even think the author wanted to use geometry to show that, at the top of each stave its a world, each world its composed of infinite posibilities, realities, planes and time lines. Each staff rise from the sea of chaos.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 29, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Credit goes to Red for the wonderful idea



Should allow for a short description in the weapon profile somewhere.

I'll probably tackle some today.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> Should allow for a short description in the weapon profile somewhere.
> 
> I'll probably tackle some today.



Somewhere that says 'other:' perhaps?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 29, 2009)

Making one for Sparda/Force Edge and I'll post a template to use if it isn't done.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2009)

The Ten Commandments need a profile if it does not have one.


----------



## Red (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Movement.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> Making one for Sparda/Force Edge and I'll post a template to use if it isn't done.



Yeah, I did the template.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Ten Commandments need a profile if it does not have one.



Yeah, I'll do that.



Red said:


> Thanks Movement.



No problem man, it was a good idea.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 29, 2009)

I would add profile to the nasuverse weapons but does anyone have the individual wallpapers of each weapon I just have 5.



So far I have> caliburn, excalibur, dark excalibur, fragetzia, ea.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget the Jewel Sword of Zeltrech which can draw power from infinite parallel universes as well.


----------



## Red (Nov 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Don't forget the Jewel Sword of Zeltrech which can draw power from infinite parallel universes as well.


  And the Kaleidoscope stick in the magical girl fate/stay manga



Xelloss said:


> I would add profile to the nasuverse weapons but does anyone have the individual wallpapers of each weapon I just have 5.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have> caliburn, excalibur, dark excalibur, fragetzia, ea.


Good idea. Looking for pics of some of the weapons rigt now. Sucks Nasu didn't include almost any of the good ones in his weapons list. I do have the jeweled sword if you need it.



Lucaniel said:


> Red just wanted to make a profile for the Gravitational beam Emitter
> 
> Something which I totally support btw.


Damn my plans have been exposed


----------



## Red (Nov 29, 2009)

Edit: Xellos, I have the fan book and character materials, some of the weapons are on their I'll upload them in a bit.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2009)

I changed wielder to wielder(s) on the weapon profiles. So get the updated template for newer profiles.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 29, 2009)

Since we're adding weapons as well, I made a few pages. I'll make more later.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 29, 2009)

Whoever is registered and didn't do the lightsaber fails at life.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 30, 2009)

I think a profile in the obd terms should be made for atomic or subatomic particles for a level of destruction or durability.


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 30, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I think a profile in the obd terms should be made for atomic or subatomic particles for a level of destruction or durability.



The scale would go like this, I think:
Attack is powerful enough to melt steel.
Attack is powerful enough to vaporize steel.
Attack is powerful enough to turn steel into a plasma.
Attack is powerful enough to destroy atoms.
Attack is powerful enough to destroy protons and neutrons.
Attack is powerful enough to destroy elementary particles.
Attack is powerful enough to destroy the fabric of space itself.
Attack is powerful enough to destroy abstract things like concepts.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

would a mech be a character or a weapon?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

If it has a pilot, a weapon IMO


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2009)

∅ said:


> Whoever is registered and didn't do the lightsaber fails at life.





how could y'all forget the lightsaber


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish my wiki was decorated like all the famous people of the OBD  Quick make some shit up about me! D:


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

^Why make a account for the OBDwikispaces and maybe Endless Mike will let you in?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, why not join?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> I wish my wiki was decorated like all the famous people of the OBD  Quick make some shit up about me! D:




Done.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

Suggesting a template for Mecha 

*Name: 
Origin: 
Type: 
Powers and Abilities: 
Equipment and design features: 
Fixed armaments: 
Optional armaments: 
Destructive Capacity: 
Durability: 
Wielder(s): 
Material or Element: 
Needed Prerequisite for Use: 
Notable Attacks/Techniques or Alternate Forms:

Other:*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

At least you have one


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Nov 30, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> The scale would go like this, I think:
> Attack is powerful enough to melt steel.
> Attack is powerful enough to vaporize steel.
> Attack is powerful enough to turn steel into a plasma.
> ...


 
What about Vaporizing Diamond?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

I've padded it a bit.



sazabi24 said:


> At least you have one



I'm sure I could whip something up if you like.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I've padded it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could whip something up if you like.



Write one


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I've padded it a bit.



but but i am a twelve year old whore

funny i do drink coke though


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Done




> but but i am a twelve year old whore



Ah, experiencing another delusional episode, I see.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Nov 30, 2009)

No one has edited my profile. 

And I haven't for a while either I think.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> but but i am a twelve year old whore



Beware of Bender Ninja


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Beware of Bender Ninja



he cannot afford my going rate


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he cannot afford my going rate



He doesn't need to with Satan guiding him


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Beware of Bender Ninja



BAH DUM TISH!


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2009)

Sazabi doesnt have a profile? Wow. That's not right


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How extremely inaccurate, but strangely amusing


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 1, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> What about Vaporizing Diamond?



Well, we aren't going to go through every material ever; steel was just an place setter.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe someone should edit my profile as well! I'd like to hear others opinions on me!


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay guys, the weapon profiles are a nice idea, but remember when you make one you have to link it to the following pages:

- The Weapon Profiles page (alphabetical order)
- The page for the fiction it comes from (add a weapons profile list if there isn't one already)
- The character profile for the weapon's wielder (if the character has a profile and if the weapon is mentioned on the page, usually under standard equipment)


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 2, 2009)

Would we say that Gohan lost, won, or was it a draw in this debate.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 2, 2009)

well, looking at the pages and mike's final crushing of the DBZ arguement via hulk scans, I would say gohan lost.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

It should really be kinda obvious that Hulk wins, even if there are enough wankers to sicken the regs, a match with an obvious result should be put in correctly.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2009)

Made two new character profiles


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

This Amatsu-Mikaboshi is pretty amazing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2009)

)

It's a comic made entirely of equal parts win, PWN and awesome.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll have to find and read it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well, looking at the pages and mike's final crushing of the DBZ arguement via hulk scans, I would say gohan lost.



reminds me of when Mike pwned WWH vs Bleach


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well, looking at the pages and mike's final crushing of the DBZ arguement via hulk scans, I would say gohan lost.



my humble contributions to those threads...are ignored?

i am wounded deeply sir


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, a lot of random people keep applying to join, but keep in mind if I don't know who you are, I am going to reject you.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 5, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, a lot of random people keep applying to join, but keep in mind if I don't know who you are, I am going to reject you.



Who are the people that has trying to join the wiki?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it's more like what will they contribute?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess if a character from Love Hina deserves a profile, Tsuruko Aoyama powerscaled from Negima would be it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 7, 2009)

OBD mecha hero faction?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2009)

You, skiboy and Zetta?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 10, 2009)

Once again, I will ask everyone who makes a character profile to link said character profile to the character profile page and to the respective fiction page.

Link all member pages to the OBD members page

Link all fiction pages to the Popular OBD fictions page

Same with Weapon Profiles, etc.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 10, 2009)

Just to point out, nothing important really but someone link Adronite to berserker, and while it goes to berserker its fate/zero version not fate/stay night, I guess I would make a profile later on.


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 12, 2009)

Can I start a speed tier list and link it to the main tier list?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Can I start a speed tier list and link it to the main tier list?



Sounds good, you made the excellent destructive capacity page. I have no doubt you will do a great job on this too.

Are you going to set a standard distance?


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a good idea, but I was just using speed scales in orders of magnitude categories so we have a small catalog of what characters fit in what area for reference. 

The quality of acceleration is important especially for flying characters (Mostly, characters who jump around have finished accelerating once they leave the floor). When you put a character in the list you could make a note of their acceleration if you know it. Like with Initial Post Crisis Superman he could only reach Mach 25, but we also know it took him a couple of miles of space to do so.

It would be better if there's some standard distance for which to put speeds at, but that's up to the Battledome to decide.

EDIT: I think I'll just call it "Speed" rather than "Speed Tier" because the Destructive Capacity page I made already has a tier in it, so this can be like that, but with speed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone please make a change to Ryougi Shiki's profile. Word of God says she can't kill the universe even with her third personality Voidshiki which is at best Ciel Class.



> Q. In the other Type-Moon works, who else besides Arc can fight against Servants?
> A. If we're working on the condition of one on one, with an extremely average Noble Phantasm. Generally most of the 27 Ancestors, Kishima Kouma, Aozaki Aoko.
> If it's just a defensive fight, but would still be a fight, then Ciel. Shiki (Rakkyo), Shiki (Tsukihime) are no match for Servants....but Ryougi Shiki (3rd personality) might be able to go as far as the Ciel class




Ryougi Shiki (Void): The hidden, third personality of Ryougi Shiki. In fact, it is this personality that is directly connected to the root of all things. She can also kill a concept such as the distance between her and an enemy, universal bending, sickness, mental weakness, time, etc. Beyond that, she can kill multiple things within a single motion. She also claims that it would be trivially easy for her to annihilate reality.

This is from the wiki and it seems contradicting to the interview, if Shiki had that kind of power then no servant would stand a chance here.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it's time we make a Whitebeard profile now. Since we know what he can do now.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Someone please make a change to Ryougi Shiki's profile. Word of God says she can't kill the universe even with her third personality Voidshiki which is at best Ciel Class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you actually pay attention to the context of Nasu interview, his fights are mean for the person to survive and under CiS still, also Void Ryogi would be speedblitz no matter what by servants, she is still human even if her body can break some of the universal laws.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2009)

She still had trouble killing Araya because he became a concept.

"Those who have accumulated an exceptionally large weight of existence, like Roa or Araya Souren, take longer to die because there is more of their existence that needs to unravel. Also, some things possess death that is too far from human perception to be understood."



I'm going through this thread right now, worth a look from the experts. So far no mention of killing the universe.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

Well se did kill the power of ... god damn I always forget the name of the girl with the spiral power, her power its basically a universal beding (as the universe itself adjust to her vision of it).


----------



## Daiyoukai Ramza (Dec 12, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Well se did kill the power of ... god damn I always forget the name of the girl with the spiral power, her power its basically a universal beding (as the universe itself adjust to her vision of it).



Asagami Fujino?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm done with the Whitebeard profile. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

I rejected another person I have never heard of. If you're not a well-known OBD poster, please post in this thread first before you request to join.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 13, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I rejected another person I have never heard of. If you're not a well-known OBD poster, please post in this thread first before you request to join.



Who is it? I might know the person?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

I already forgot their name, actually


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 13, 2009)

Did anyone with the name of Spirit Gun try to join by anychance?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

I remember that guy. I don't know if he joined or not though.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know why Niku wanted to join since he try getting in before?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

Heavy Rasengan also tried to join. Obviously he was denied.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 13, 2009)

Has Raigen ever try to join?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think we should do something for durability since we should do one for both Phsiycal, temperature, and energy. Like Goku physical durability would be around Island level and Planet level+ for both Energy and Temperature maybe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 14, 2009)

Should Gillians count as a race, being that it'snot a single character?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 14, 2009)

They're a type of evolutionary level for Hollows so put them under the category of Hollows.


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think we should do something for durability since we should do one for both Phsiycal, temperature, and energy. Like Goku physical durability would be around Island level and Planet level+ for both Energy and Temperature maybe.



Then we'd just be copying the wiki that copied our wiki. To be honest, just put any durability weaknesses under the normal durability section. Like a random character profile might say:

Durability: Mountain level+ (However, apart from most blunt forces, was able to be damaged by things such as bullets and knives).

These are sort of exceptions to the rule (of their durability) that we just need brackets to point out.


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2009)

My page has finally been added (by me ).

I'll also probably touch up some of the Soul Eater profiles sometime in the near future.

Edit: Added the Noah character profile. Hopefully I'm doing this right


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Edit: Added the Noah character profile. Hopefully I'm doing this right



Add range and stamina you lazy


----------



## Sin (Dec 16, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Add range and stamina you lazy


There's not enough info on either one 

Also, I'm about to update Crona's profile to include its new weapons and armor.


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 20, 2009)

Can we make pages for Whitebeard and Akainu and Jozu and Oars.

Its pretty clear Whitebeard doesnt have any main attacks. And they already have wins under there belts. And Whitebeard and Jozu and OArs have shown Speed, Duribillity and Destructive feats.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's too soon for Akainu and Jozu yet.


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think it's too soon for Akainu and Jozu yet.




You and God movement get rep for the Whitebeard profile. Thank you for making one. 

Also well yeah we could wait or we could update them weekly like we do Marco's or Whitbeards. Akainu and Jozu have shown alot. Specially Akainu who attacks are about on par with Whitebeards. Just my two cents do whatever you guys want.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 20, 2009)

I made a page for the OVA Dark Schneider. Be free to edit it.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got my 6000th wiki edit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2009)

Good job 

Is that the highest number of wiki edits per person, now?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Good job
> 
> Is that the highest number of wiki edits per person, now?



Yeah, I surpassed EM a while ago.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 22, 2009)

Just sent my join request. I can't wait to get editing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorblax said:


> Just sent my join request. I can't wait to get editing.



I'm quite apprehensive about this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2009)

That's funny.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think we need another mod for the wiki since Endless Mike signs on like once a week or two. I think 88 movement would be a good mod for the wiki.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'm quite apprehensive about this.



Don't worry, I'll play nice. Just want to get my toes wet.


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think we need another mod for the wiki since Endless Mike signs on like once a week or two. I think 88 movement would be a good mod for the wiki.



Agreed. 10char


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think we need another mod for the wiki since Endless Mike signs on like once a week or two. I think 88 movement would be a good mod for the wiki.



I agree to that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 22, 2009)

Made a profile for Ivankov.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2009)

88 as the mod? Sure.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

i agree too


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 22, 2009)

I would like to help off as a mod too, but 88 puts a lot of work into the Wiki then most people do. He would be the best choice for the Wiki.


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Made a profile for Ivankov.



I have request.  That was awesome. I also support 88 as a mod on the wiki.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 23, 2009)

What does it take to be removed from the newbies page on the wiki?


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 23, 2009)

To ascend from the newbies, you must take the life of another.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

newbie list is fine so long as your not on the "biggest trolls and idiots of the forum"

so if i want to add something like a profile should i submit it here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



since i have no powers I'll ask if some one could add me debates with heavy rasengan gohan A and Black Dragon Feather to my profile

that is if any one considers that especially note worthy or me worth mentioning


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> What does it take to be removed from the newbies page on the wiki?



An offering of Earth and Water.


----------



## Sin (Dec 23, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> What does it take to be removed from the newbies page on the wiki?


You have to beat every OBDer on the list in debate, at once, in 3 different threads, at sunset (no other time of day is valid).

Good luck.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> You have to beat every OBDer on the list in debate, at once, in 3 different threads, at sunset (no other time of day is valid).
> 
> Good luck.



*is in Saudi Arabia, I have a different sunset time


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually, there are three ways to become a regular member of the OBD.

1. Complete a proficiency test administered by three established members, including a mod. This is the most common method, but be forewarned that the test requires proficiency in Bankai.

2. Obtain personal recommendations from at least six established members and approval from the majority of the remainder. This can be difficult, as it includes members who are no longer active.

3. Defeat an established member in a one-on-one debate with at least 200 witnesses. Only Darth Nihilus has accomplished this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

2, is good 

3, is best


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, remember when Bleach was fun to watch? I mean REALLY fun?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't made pages in a while, made a rookie mistake and didn't add "character profile" to the second page. Could a wiki mod do that, sorry


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 88 as the mod? Sure.


I would have no problems with it.


Sazabi24 said:


> What does it take to be removed from the newbies page on the wiki?


Apparently me running across the page while I'm bored.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw you removed sazabi, me and a few others, thanks.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I haven't made pages in a while, made a rookie mistake and didn't add "character profile" to the second page. Could a wiki mod do that, sorry



Updated Akira's page with info from newly translated chapters.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 23, 2009)

I just wrote my first page! How did I do?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

I very much doubt his ability has no limits.

But oh well.

I lol'd at the Other: section. Good work, I guess.

Add it to the main Bleach page, though.


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I tried looking for a limit, but all the sources I found seemed to indicate there was none.

EDIT: Just updated the Bleach page. Hopefully, I'll eventually have all the Zanpakuto up on the wiki.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I haven't made pages in a while, made a rookie mistake and didn't add "character profile" to the second page. Could a wiki mod do that, sorry



It's not strictly necessary.



Gorblax said:


> Thanks for the help! I tried looking for a limit, but all the sources I found seemed to indicate there was none.



Just put "no known limits", that works fine.

Anyway I did a shitload of work on the wiki a day or two ago, when I should have been enjoying my holidays. You guys better be grateful


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a question about current EU Luke. And technically relevent for Jacen/Caedus and Windu as well, would Shatterpoints count as a type of fate/reality oriented ability?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 24, 2009)

what do you think? i would think so


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2009)

So probably a fate/destiny related power.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2009)

Decided to update Luke's page with the abilities that I remember him getting in the FotJ books so far. I haven't finished reading Abyss yet so I may update it again.

Also, anyone think Cade Skywalker should get a wiki?


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 26, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Alright guys I made a wiki strictly for uploading pictures so we don't have an issue with broken links any more, won't have too much memory taken up by pictures on our wiki and we'll better picture quality. (Crimson Dragoon suggested this a while ago).
> 
> The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...


I see my suggestion finally got through


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is anyone having trouble having loading on the front page since it's seems like it's taking forever for it to load.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> I see my suggestion finally got through







Hellspawn28 said:


> Is anyone having trouble having loading on the front page since it's seems like it's taking forever for it to load.



It's not slow for me. Probably your computer.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Alright guys I made a wiki strictly for uploading pictures so we don't have an issue with broken links any more, won't have too much memory taken up by pictures on our wiki and we'll better picture quality. (Crimson King suggested this a while ago).
> 
> The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...



Will take this into account.


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 26, 2009)

I've changed some of the main One Piece profile speeds to the minimum at the moment, but not all of them. Will wait for more consensus and feat calcs (without the inflationary methods used before) in the HST speed thread.

You can revert them if you want, but I really don't think there's any proof that Luffy is Hypersonic yet. All the feats so far make necessary is in excess of 100 m/s


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 26, 2009)

I believe the best speed feat that Luffy shown was Mach 9 the last time I check?


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I believe the best speed feat that Luffy shown was Mach 9 the last time I check?



Then you need to post the calcs in the "Prove HST characters are Hypersonic" thread, because a lot of those earlier calcs used inflationary assumptions and illogical powerscaling.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2009)

Didn't you make a calc, yourself, putting an attack of Luffy's at like mach 20?


----------



## Genyosai (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Didn't you make a calc, yourself, putting an attack of Luffy's at like mach 20?



Yes, but it's based on what it would take to make an attack invisible. It's debatable whether it should be treat as a trope or not. Now I'm thinking that while that calc does get that result, it should only be used to support less gimmicky and solid feats that are already there, like cannonball dodging and so on, and nothing else I can find makes them Hypersonic, apart from some assumptive calcs and powerscaling.

A lot of times it doesn't even make sense to take the invisible speed trope literally, because when Luffy says he saw Blueno "disappear", he was still able to perceive his movement and count how many kicks he did. Furthermore, basing a calc just on the fact that the caption says "he disappeared" seems _really_ tenuous. If you apply the same method to other series, you basically the get the same speeds anyway, and when you think about that this is stupid, because it's not like Goku who was first able to go invisible in the 22nd Budokai was slower than Captain Kuro before hand.

So I did the calc, but I don't think it has good standing without other more consistent instances of that sort of speed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 27, 2009)

I made 88 Movement an organizer


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2009)

My first Wiki profile in a while. Will do a profile for Desmond later.

Also could someone add a witty caption to the picture? I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it when people ask for witty captions, since I have a default.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2009)

Very witty Lucaniel .


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not half as ridiculous as it looks on .


----------



## Anasazi (Dec 27, 2009)

Made a wiki profile for myself.  Can't seem to figure out how to add my page to the list of OBD members.  Whenever I try, it puts me next to Quelsatron in the preview.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering, would it be alright if I made a slight change to Lain's profile as  rewatching the anime, I noticed a few particular abilities she has that aren't gone into detail.

edit: Added abilities to Lain's wiki page.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2009)

Rachmiel said:


> Made a wiki profile for myself.  Can't seem to figure out how to add my page to the list of OBD members.  Whenever I try, it puts me next to Quelsatron in the preview.



Click on Outskirts Battledome member list on the left hand side of the page. You will see edit page at the top, click that, then enter your name in the list, link it then save the page.



zenieth said:


> I was wondering, would it be alright if I made a slight change to Lain's profile as  rewatching the anime, I noticed a few particular abilities she has that aren't gone into detail.



Edit any profile you see fit.


----------



## Anasazi (Dec 28, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Click on Outskirts Battledome member list on the left hand side of the page. You will see edit page at the top, click that, then enter your name in the list, link it then save the page.



Got it, and thanks for editing my profile!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 28, 2009)

Edited Luke Skywalker's profile and gave him an inconclusive match-up against SDK's Former Crimson King 

Speaking of which, I'll edit FCK's profile too and list some actual links to the threads on his victory section


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I'm going to start working on some of the left out villains of JJBA, like vanilla ice and La Squadra de Assassione.

And risotto nero is up.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2009)

My apologies, I forgot when I was making it.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 29, 2009)

zenieth said:


> My apologies, I forgot when I was making it.



No problem, I fixed it for you. Remember to add him to the N-Z list as well.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2009)

And here is


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

> *Weaknesses:* Professionals don't have such things



I like it


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm putting it for all the passione.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2009)

And now here's the frenchman who makes you respect France


----------



## God Movement (Dec 29, 2009)

Who requested to join under the name ZukaRasami?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2009)

So yeah, I'll just ask then.
Why don't we have separate kinds of Durability?
I think it's a good way to be more specific because obviously Durability isn't a universal thing. Being able to take a ki blast that blows up so and so doesn't mean you can take insane heat or whatever.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2009)

Who the hell is ZukuRasami?

Furthermore, why are wiki estimations quoted as facts, they are just helpful references, no quantifiable sources.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 30, 2009)

Added 2 new terms...






so everyone can stop asking me questions now! lol


----------



## Belly Ranks (Dec 30, 2009)

I still don't understand it at all, just use the standard terms and make a side note of this whole "belt line" thing. And by saying subatomic, you still don't give a good idea of what they can take out. Subatomic destruction is more like an ability, how big of an area they can destroy with this is the obd standard which is what you should use to avoid confusion.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait did someone let Roxas back into the wiki?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 30, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I still don't understand it at all, just use the standard terms and make a side note of this whole "belt line" thing. And by saying subatomic, you still don't give a good idea of what they can take out. Subatomic destruction is more like an ability, how big of an area they can destroy with this is the obd standard which is what you should use to avoid confusion.


 
The Saint Seiya Characters do the same with their profiles...only very few of them have area

Just like in GB only few have area stated in their profile. The reason is because none are ever really seen going all out and they are always holding back in Gb... so it would be unknown....That's why its subatomic in terms of destructive capability because that's what their moves can do. It's either that or it would all be unknown or possibly this and that... and no one wants to see that.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 30, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I still don't understand it at all, just use the standard terms and make a side note of this whole "belt line" thing. And by saying subatomic, you still don't give a good idea of what they can take out. Subatomic destruction is more like an ability, how big of an area they can destroy with this is the obd standard which is what you should use to avoid confusion.



Its really not that confusing,albeit not simple,its pretty informative.Though i do agree,there should be a scan on how large and area there attacks can cover.Though most of the time with GB top and high tiers its usually dimensional level.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, it would be better if you just put:
N/A (subatomic destruction negates need for aoe attacks)

And for durability put:
"Highly Resistant to Subatomic Destruction. or BeltLine Level in GB Terms"


Or something along those lines to make it a easier read.

You got to remember not everyone has seen the series, me being one.

Just noobify it as much as you can and make sidenotes with the detailed info for those who might need a better more detailed read.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 30, 2009)

Kinda makes all the hard work of editing I did an hour ago worthless... lol 

I'll add that to the page... makes things simplier for everyone!


----------



## Belly Ranks (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty very much, kinda feel the need to read and watch the series now to get a better idea myself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 30, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> The Saint Seiya Characters do the same with their profiles...only very few of them have area



They can still be powerscaled from other AOE feats (they exist) or statements of what their attacks equal. Theirs is not necessarily unknown.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 30, 2009)

Roxas is in the wiki


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> Roxas is in the wiki





> RoxasOrDie joined the wiki



Unless someone just wanted to make a joke name i'm pretty sure that's a name Roxas would use.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Unless someone just wanted to make a joke name i'm pretty sure that's a name Roxas would use.



Aokiji let him in, none the less I will patiently wait and see what he does then I'll kick him.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Unless someone just wanted to make a joke name i'm pretty sure that's a name Roxas would use.



I thought it was the opposite. 



God Movement said:


> Aokiji let him in, none the less I will patiently wait and see what he does then I'll kick him.



No need for waiting.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess the problem is solved then.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Dec 30, 2009)

Should there be an OBD Battlefield wiki?

then profiles for the Battlefields?

I think it would make things more interesting in match ups. I mean, we could use real areas or arenas from different mangas/comics? Watcha think?

I man, we have Las Noches from Bleach, Impel Down from One Piece, That Valley that Sasuke and Naruto fought at... some KHR places, my personal favorite the Beltline from GetBackers, of course the Hyperbolic Time Chamber from Dragonball, and many others...

watcha think?


----------



## Zetta (Dec 30, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Should there be an OBD Battlefield wiki?
> 
> then profiles for the Battlefields?
> 
> ...



Battlefields are really just gimmicks. The standard battlefield is the Room Of Spirits and Time from DBZ.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 30, 2009)

The new logo looks great, and I really like it.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there a way I could join?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 30, 2009)

I notice their are some profiles for vehicles, and can we make some?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The new logo looks great, and I really like it.



 Cool.



Hellspawn28 said:


> I notice their are some profiles for vehicles, and can we make some?



What do you mean?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2009)

This profile is pretty lack luster compared to the others, but he's still a good villain despite the fact that there's no pics of him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 30, 2009)

God Movement said:


> What do you mean?



Look at the Death Star profile.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Dec 30, 2009)

Updated it a bit.


----------



## Anasazi (Dec 30, 2009)

Overlord Mukuro said:


> Is there a way I could join?



Just go to the obd wiki homepage, and in the upper right hand corner, create an account for wiki spaces.  Then just apply to join the OBD wiki.  You'll be accepted in if people have heard of you/they don't hate you.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 31, 2009)

my profile


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2009)

No bitch be vandalisin' that damn awesome profile I wrote


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 31, 2009)

Starts watching gunbuster


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it okay to watch Diebuster without watching Gunbuster btw?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 1, 2010)

Made an edit to Konron's profile since I just finished reading Vol 19 in english. If anyone has a question please ask.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jan 1, 2010)

Some one should vandalism up my profile. lol. Just for lulz.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

might i make a suggestion?

somebody should add a shakuma raregroove page to the wiki.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Some one should vandalism up my profile. lol. Just for lulz.



sure. Who are you?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> might i make a suggestion?
> 
> somebody should add a shakuma raregroove page to the wiki.



I'm going to do all the Rave pages a bit later or... if you want you can type it up and I'll post it up and if that still doesn't rock your boat, request to join and you can do it.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 2, 2010)

name:shakuma raregroove
origin:rave
gender:male
classification:human,sorcerer
ageossibly 60-80's
powers and abilities:super speed,flight,strong magic
weaknessne notable
destructive capacity: easily city+ possibly much higher. (it was stated he could destroy the world)
speed:Hypersonic+
durability:mountain+
strengtheak human
standard equiment:magic staff
intelligence:skilled combatant,strongest sorcerer in the world
notable attacks/techniques:

space transition: Shakuma is able to warp space to quickly reach his destination.
this spell was stated to need the power of more then one person,shakuma did it himself.


meteor:shakuma summons a rain of meteors



Grand deluge:shakuma summons a large tidal wave



lightning:shakuma can summon a quick bolt of lightning from the sky



he also has a barrier which he used to defend against elies attack....once.

note:he can use all of these spells in rapid succession.



feel free to change anything you feel is wrong.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 2, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Done. Thanks by the way you saved me some time.



lol no prob. i love what you've done with it,a few of those attacks i actually forgot about.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 2, 2010)

We need a page for Dr. Orpheus from the Venture Bros.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2010)

I give you


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> My apologies, I forgot when I was making it.



It's not strictly necessary.



Lucaniel said:


> Is it okay to watch Diebuster without watching Gunbuster btw?



Yes, in fact I watched them in reverse order.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2010)

The other day I fixed some stuff in Josuke's/Crazy Diamond's profile.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say as a whole we now have 1561 Character Profiles.


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2010)

holycrap


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 4, 2010)

I take full credit.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jan 4, 2010)

lol the edit on my wiki page


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 4, 2010)

That one really was me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2010)

Guys, could we stop throwing around the term "class 100" like a freaking party favor? A good 80% of the characters who are listed as "class 100" on the wiki could be bitchsmacked into oblivion by your average Marvel class 80 using only his pinky finger.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Are we using the Marvel class system in the wiki?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

Well why are you using an american comic based weight lifting measurement when they can't be compared?

If your marvel class 80 bitchsmacks a guy who lifts a billion tons in a manga, that's the fault of comparing them to begin with. By "class" they're aligned right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, it's the only class system generally known. Any mildly senior obd'er will point that out in a thread, and it'll do untill we find a proper measuring system


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew about the Marvel system but started to go wild with the Class 100+ classifier in the wiki after I saw profiles for HST characters and the like having it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

It doesn't make sense right now.

Since there's only one class for people who can lift 100+ tons which means anything from a jet plane to the fucking sun


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, it's very faulty, no one will argue that. Do you have any ideas for fixing this?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 5, 2010)

Instead of Class 100 we can create a set masses system.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2010)

Class 100 is a very wide range so someone should give some quantifiable weight in brackets as well like Class 100(Can move planets) well we have some idea here atleast.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

well then, came up with specific ideas, publish a thread, the seniors and regulars will vote on it, and if it passes, it's yours.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 5, 2010)

I would rather write the approx tonnage if known. So, thousand tonnes (or tons if you prefer)+, million tonnes+ etc. Obviously, when it starts getting ridiculous, strength could be referred to as "Mountain level" (can move mountains) or "Planetary" (can move planets) for example. Class 100 can still be in use, but used for when the character is really around 100 tonnes, or they are in excess of this class, but the level is not known by calcs.

I'll also mention this again: reaction time.

I understand that people don't want to write out numbers for a characters reaction time, but wouldn't it be better if it was written in multiples of peak human (being 0.1 seconds), so you'd type "Reactions: 10x Peak Human"? 
I'll say again "Supersonic reactions" make no sense without a set agreement on distance (which we don't have yet). Reactions should be measured in time, and if you can't find an exact calc for that, then you should really just put "unknown" and just put the speed.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

Either way, 



Endless Mike said:


> Guys, could we stop throwing around the term "class 100" like a freaking party favor? A good 80% of the characters who are listed as "class 100" on the wiki could be bitchsmacked into oblivion by your average Marvel class 80 using only his pinky finger.



Lifting strength is just one aspect of someone's power so it's not like a class 12049104449 character can't be beaten by a class 90 character 

If we go only by feats, obviously someone with class 20 feats might be a planetbuster while someone who lifts a million tons doesn't have the foggiest chance to defeat him in direct combat.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2010)

The class system exists for ranking physical strength, not the H4X or destructive capacity of a character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2010)

Started a page about Rep. High time someone had done it but it suffers from serious case of the unfunny. Someone help that .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 6, 2010)

Since Akira Toriyama has his own page, should we do other popular artist on the wiki?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Since Akira Toriyama has his own page, should we do other popular artist on the wiki?



No need. That page was created before we really had a guide of what kind of pages the wiki should have.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 7, 2010)

So where should we put Rave Master, Code Geass, and Saiyuki on the noob list?


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 7, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Either way,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you. You get that weaker characters can beat stronger ones with unconventional tactics. + well deserved rep.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 7, 2010)

lolwesley needs a page.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm on it.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 7, 2010)

It is complete.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So where should we put Rave Master, Code Geass, and Saiyuki on the noob list?



Iirc Saiyuki is around or above (don't want Keo on my case) SDK level.

And Rave has two planetbusters, so make of that what you will.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone changed the WB vs Madara victory to WB's favor after originally being a Madara victory. Someone might want to look into it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

The person who changed it already came out and told you. We don't have to look it up when we already know, if you feel it's wrong debate it.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The person who changed it already came out and told you. We don't have to look it up when we already know, if you feel it's wrong debate it.



It has been for 15 pages. Every angle has been covered and people don't care anymore. The few stragglers who come in read the thread and agree WB loses due to pocket dimensions teleportation and intangibility being used in a really cheap combination.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Thread adding/removing can be such tricky and shady business.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So where should we put Rave Master, Code Geass, and Saiyuki on the noob list?



No need to really put them on. Don't need to get the list too cluttered.

Also I agree we should implement some changes in the strength class to make it more specific.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think we should do a verse tier list. And if we add Star Wars on it then it should above Gundam and below DBZ IMO.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Iirc Saiyuki is around or above (don't want Keo on my case) SDK level.
> 
> And Rave has two planetbusters, so make of that what you will.


Saiyuki should be quite above SDK, unless I'm missing something about SDK here.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think we should do a verse tier list. And if we add Star Wars on it then it should above Gundam and below DBZ IMO.



Star Wars>>> DBZ in power.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember Endless Mike saying the Star Wars characters would lose against DBZ fighters beyond the Sayain arc in a blood lust fight?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

They would get mind raped into a stupor.

But let's not derail the wiki thread.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2010)

so whats up with some character profiles saying they beat another character when the thread in question didnt actually produce a result?



The thread against GER is just an example(not saying she wouldnt win but the thread in question enver went to a conclusion)


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> so whats up with some character profiles saying they beat another character when the thread in question didnt actually produce a result?
> 
> 
> 
> The thread against GER is just an example(not saying she wouldnt win but the thread in question enver went to a conclusion)


 
I think EZX answered a question that would have settled the thread...

if you have other opinions, revive it.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 8, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> It has been for 15 pages. Every angle has been covered and people don't care anymore. The few stragglers who come in read the thread and agree WB loses due to pocket dimensions teleportation and intangibility being used in a really cheap combination.



The only one who agreed with you was that unfunny guy.

Go away.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can someone fixed the OBDpicture wikispaces since I was trying to upload something, and it got screw up. Can someone fixed it, and sorry for screwing up.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 9, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Someone changed the WB vs Madara victory to WB's favor after originally being a Madara victory. Someone might want to look into it.


I changed it and explained my reasons why, get over it.



DIY Death said:


> It has been for 15 pages. Every angle has been covered and people don't care anymore. The few stragglers who come in read the thread and agree WB loses due to pocket dimensions teleportation and intangibility being used in a really cheap combination.


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

Also could someone change my userpage from my old username to my new one?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Can someone fixed the OBDpicture wikispaces since I was trying to upload something, and it got screw up. Can someone fixed it, and sorry for screwing up.



It's not a problem really all you did was remove the pictures from the navigation so they are still on the database. It was a good thing you did that actually.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2010)

Someone going by the name Rokudo Mukuro has requested to join the wiki.


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

Im not part of the Wiki, but I like to make a few suggestions. 

Chopper was calced to be Mach 5 in Limit Testers calc.  So why is he listed in the Wiki as supersonic fighter?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Someone going by the name Rokudo Mukuro has requested to join the wiki.



I'm pretty sure he's on my friends list. 

Rokudo is an OBDer, but he isn't very active these days.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2010)

Ulqourria said:


> Im not part of the Wiki, but I like to make a few suggestions.
> 
> Chopper was calced to be Mach 5 in Limit Testers calc.  So why is he listed in the Wiki as supersonic fighter?



We can arrange for that to be changed.



Madara42 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's on my friends list.
> 
> Rokudo is an OBDer, but he isn't very active these days.



Either way he needs people to vouch for him or I have to decline his request.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe he's currently known as Fenton on the OBD.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> I believe he's currently known as Fenton on the OBD.



On second thought I think it could possibly be Overlord Mukuro.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 9, 2010)

I made a page for Talknaruto forums. Be free to edit it.


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

> We can arrange for that to be changed.


That would be splendid.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2010)

Ulqourria said:


> Im not part of the Wiki, but I like to make a few suggestions.
> 
> Chopper was calced to be Mach 5 in Limit Testers calc.  So why is he listed in the Wiki as supersonic fighter?



LT's calcs have been discredited for a long time.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 9, 2010)

Were LT's calcs completely and officially disproven? May I see this?


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> LT's calcs have been discredited for a long time.



They have?

As far as my knowledge only the Mach 120 Rob Lucci has been discredited. 

There Alabasta calc is still credible.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2010)

It was based on framerate of vision, wasn't it?


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It was based on framerate of vision, wasn't it?



I don't remember, all have to find it. Im pretty sure that the Alabasta one was the one that was never disproven.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe I missed it but he didn't seem to scale a distance the balls traveled


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2010)

Does disappearing from a high level Force User's senses and perceptions including their precognition count as a valid speed feat?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2010)

TWF said:


> Does disappearing from a high level Force User's senses and perceptions including their precognition count as a valid speed feat?



Not really, since you would either have to be time traveling to do that, more likely, just causing some kind of interference to block it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Including their precog? How does that work? Isn't that time travel, or something of the sort?


----------



## Cableguy15 (Jan 9, 2010)

That thread only puts Chopper as being able to dodge 839 m/s. That's closer to mach 3.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not really, since you would either have to be time traveling to do that, more likely, just causing some kind of interference to block it.



Force Users secretly have access to Hyper Clock Up


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

SpiritGun said:


> That thread only puts Chopper as being able to dodge 839 m/s. That's closer to mach 3.





Well if you take a look at his feats in Skypeia and Water 7/ Enis Lobby. 

Chopper is indeed hypersonic. 

Since he was watching a fighting moving so fast he couldn't see it. Then couple chapters later fought a guy on the same level went rumble ball form an blitzed the guy.  This is only skypeia.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 9, 2010)

Why did Abigail turn testrun's page into a history of the band Slayer?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 9, 2010)

best edit

give that man an award


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2010)

not until gayn gets his own page


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Why did Abigail turn testrun's page into a history of the band Slayer?



Uh, that was _me_.

Although thanks Arashi for clearing up the spelling on those, after removing about 57 references I just kinda got bored of it, lol.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> best edit
> 
> give that man an award


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2010)

The link for the Naraku vs. Dante thread doesn't work.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you join the wiki?

I wanna help the Heroes section, add more profile's and stuff.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Aren't you the guy that said G2 Luffy could beat the Flash?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

chulance said:


> How do you join the wiki?
> 
> I wanna help the Heroes section, add more profile's and stuff.



Dude no offence but I really don't think you're going to get anybody to vouch for you as you're track record is here is not that great.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

> Notable OBD Victories:
> 
> - The Terminator (Terminator)



wat

itachi is bullet timer? dat is news to me


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah but I didn't know who Flash was. I thought it was the JLU cartoon dude, I never read DC comics back then.

I know Flash can pwn the One Piece verse.Still how do you join the wiki, I wanna help out the Heroes section.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

chulance said:


> Yeah but I didn't know who Flash was. I thought it was the JLU cartoon dude, I never read DC comics back then.
> 
> I know Flash can pwn the One Piece verse.Still how do you join the wiki, I wanna help out the Heroes section.



You have to have some one vouch for you, and then Endless Mike has to approve you.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 10, 2010)

chulance said:


> Yeah but I didn't know who Flash was. I thought it was the JLU cartoon dude, I never read DC comics back then.
> 
> I know Flash can pwn the One Piece verse.Still how do you join the wiki, I wanna help out the Heroes section.



By simultaneously defeating Raigen, Wesley and Unknown in a 4 way debate.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

He seems to have improve over time, and I say let him in. It's better then having someone like Niku join the wiki.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> By simultaneously defeating Raigen, Wesley and Unknown in a 4 way debate.



And DIY Death, until youmake all of them concede you can't be a member


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

lol

He's never gonna be a member, then.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to be approved to make profile's in the Heroes section?  Why do you have to get approved???

I just wanna add stuff to the show I  know the most about.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly man, you're not that bad, you're easy to get along with and you don't insult other peoples intelligence...it's just the problem of you're track record so far...let me think for a minute.

Edit: You can't make any profile until you're approved to join the wiki, it's like that for everybody.

But if you're only going to do Heroes I'll back you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as you only edit Heroes, seems okay. Don't want any Buu > TTGL or Luffy > Flash.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

I know Buu dosen't own TTGL. I didn't watch TTGL back then, seriously nor did I read DC comics. 

But I only want to edit the Heroes Section.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Well seems to me you got a vouch from hellspawn, so ah well.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

88 is a mod on the wiki also, he might let you in.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

chulance said:


> I know Buu dosen't own TTGL. I didn't watch TTGL back then, seriously nor did I read DC comics.
> 
> But I only want to edit the Heroes Section.



Just wait for Mike, Zetta or God Movement, neither of them are on, so you'll have to wait.

You've got a vouch from Hellspawn and myself (So long as you stick to Heroes)


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

Im assuming i don't meet the requirements in order to create character profiles yet, do i?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't see what would be wrong with you entering, you seem all right, and you have knowledge in a few areas the wiki is scarcely lacking in. I'll vouch.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

Same here, i'll vouch for you too Solon.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Im assuming i don't meet the requirements in order to create character profiles yet, do i?



You're all right by me.

In reply to chulance seeing as Hellspawn, EJ and Luc have vouched for you I can let you in, just send a request to join the wiki and confirm here that it is you under the name you sent the request for. But if you do something silly imma have to kick you out.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

So i just need to sit back, and wait for a few more vouchers then?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly it's not a case of strenuous requirements for admittance as far as I've seen, only idiots and trolls are generally refused entry. Otherwise as long as you haven't said anything too stupid you're in.

One vouch is enough, as well, iirc.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

I known Solon on Tohokingdom as Meltdown Godzilla, I say he is good enough to be let into the Wiki.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> So i just need to sit back, and wait for a few more vouchers then?



Nah, it's fine just send a request into the wiki.

EDIT:

chulance did you just request? I have to check... it could be fucking Unknown for all I know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

> it could be fucking Unknown for all I know.



Oh lawd 

That would be such a catastrophe. Massively hypersonic naruto characters and subsonic OP mid-tiers.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

I sent the request.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been to the OBD Wikispace countless time, but when you say send request, do you mean sign up on this page?



Just making sure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

OBD - Unknown

---

Unknwn is good debator. He know how in calc feets and fihgts against OP wankers all time.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll get to the Heroes section.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Oh lawd
> 
> That would be such a catastrophe. Massively hypersonic naruto characters and subsonic OP mid-tiers.



Just think if Wesley or Niku join the wiki .


----------



## God Movement (Jan 10, 2010)

I approved your request Solon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Just think if Wesley or Niku join the wiki .


Itachi's illusions are multiverse level, believe it.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2010)

solon should do some star ocean profiles


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

Good idea. I wanted to do a profile on Enforcers a long time ago. Fayt as well.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 10, 2010)

chulance said:


> Thanks, I'll get to the Heroes section.



Someone doesn't seem to have a  of you though.  Since you got accepted, feel free to edit it, lol.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) try and edit negative comments out of their own profiles. If someone else thought it was unwarranted it would be removed for them.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Someone doesn't seem to have a  of you though.  Since you got accepted, feel free to edit it, lol.



I wonder who this someone is?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Itachi's illusions are multiverse level, believe it.



If Raigen join the wiki also, he would re-edit his own page and re-edit all the character profiles that he likes to wank.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2010)

I can only imagine the havoc he would wreak on Star Wars EU.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Good idea. I wanted to do a profile on Enforcers a long time ago. Fayt as well.



tell me when your finished xD


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 10, 2010)

Added a page for  from Magic the Gathering.  My first new page.   Will probably make profiles of a lot of other MTG characters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Why did Abigail turn testrun's page into a history of the band Slayer?



Reign in Blood, South of Heaven and Seasons in the Abyss were the best.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 10, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Remember to add the character profile - and add them to the main page for future reference.



Ah, sorry about that.  Thanks, I'll remember.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

My very first OBD wikispace profile (was actually pretty enjoyable, cept' for when i deleted everything the first time...) Be *totally* honest on how it is.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> My very first OBD wikispace profile (was actually pretty enjoyable, cept' for when i deleted everything the first time...) Be *totally* honest on how it is.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Solon Solute again

damn. >.> awesome job btw


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw you guys had a Wheel of Time entry and mentioned the Dark One so I decided to make a profile for him.

Name: Shai'tan is his true name although he is referred to most commonly as the Dark One because mentioning his name causes his misfortune and dizzyness. Other common names include Father of Lies, Sightblinder, Lord of the Grave, Shepherd of the Night and Heartfang
Origin: Antithesis of The Creater
Gender: Genderless although he is most commonly referred to as a male
Classification: Embodiment of Evil
Age: Unknown but he is as old as the universe so he could be billions or even trillions of years old
Powers and Abilities: Reality warping, weather manipulation, immortality (type 4), resurrection, able to grant others immortality (type 2), his mere voices causes massive pain and ecstasy, can also grants access to a form of magic, corporal body
Weaknesses: Nothing notable except that he is currently imprisoned in a prison outside of space/time 
Destructive Capacity: Unknown, although if his plan succeeds he will destroy space/time and all of reality and shape it in his image
Range: Planetary+
Speed: Unknown
Durability: Planet level+, the amount of balefire (refer to Rand's page for information) required to kill him would destroy the world and could cause untold damage to reality.
Strength: Unknown 
Standard Equipment: Nothing 
Intelligence: Unknown, but he has existed since the birth of the universe 
Notable Attacks/Techniques:

Weather Manipulation- Can change the weather on a planetary level, caused an extended winter, which lasted 6 months and an extended summer lasting 7 months 

Reality Warping- As his prison begins to weaken "bubbles of evil" begin to occur. These "bubbles" twist reality and cause supernatural and deadly events to occur. This can range from inanimate objects attacking humans, to reflections attacking their real body.

Note: So far the Dark One has not broken out of his prison so all of this is in his trapped state, I will update this when he breaks free.


I hope this is an acceptable entry I might make some more on lacking characters.


----------



## chulance (Jan 10, 2010)

Done with Peter Petrelli's profile  

How strong would Peter be based on his strength feats, and how fast?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

Was doing a little browsing and noticed that Ares from God of War didn't have a page, so...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) try and edit negative comments out of their own profiles. If someone else thought it was unwarranted it would be removed for them.



*cough*TWF*cough*

Anyway who the fuck let chulance in? I'm completely against it. I'm not going to just ban him outright but I'm going through the wiki now and if I see any edits made by him that look to be even the slightest bit bullshit, he's out.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 11, 2010)

God Movement let him in.

I'm opposed but I think he's earned the right to make this call. Least until chulance fucks up and we throw him out.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> *cough*TWF*cough*
> 
> Anyway who the fuck let chulance in? I'm completely against it. I'm not going to just ban him outright but I'm going through the wiki now and if I see any edits made by him that look to be even the slightest bit bullshit, he's out.



That was mostly because of Rice Ball's edits.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember that

both of us just made fun of Ricey like usual


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah he tried the same with Aldric's profile

which was pretty hilarious when he was trying to pull the whole A routine with the English language

good stuff


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 11, 2010)

lmao


----------



## God Movement (Jan 11, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> *cough*TWF*cough*
> 
> Anyway who the fuck let chulance in? I'm completely against it. I'm not going to just ban him outright but I'm going through the wiki now and if I see any edits made by him that look to be even the slightest bit bullshit, he's out.



I let him in. He's under close watch, I've already told him if he makes the slightest mistake his out. I let him in so it'll be my responsibility. But you made his wiki page so you know him better than me so you can kick him out if you wish.



Zetta said:


> God Movement let him in.
> 
> I'm opposed but I think he's earned the right to make this call. Least until chulance fucks up and we throw him out.



Thanks.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 11, 2010)

These things fall through the cracks and it's up to everyone to rectify.

I'm sure you've noticed Blue's profile.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, hell, changing it to Aldric's bio.

If this gay-ass internet connection can actually save the edit.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> What's with the oddly complimentary paragraph on Blue in the staff article, btw?
> 
> I notice that Aldric changed it to something more appropriate and Rice Ball changed it back.


This line from Blue's page says it all.



> Rice Ball also sucks Blue's dick so much he kept trying to edit this page to portray him in a positive light - As if.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow.

I haven't involved myself with the wiki for a while now, but our standards must have dropped severely if we let chulance in.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Wow.
> 
> I haven't involved myself with the wiki for a while now, but our standards must have dropped severely if we let chulance in.



We could simply kick him out, but the fact some of our members vouched for him shows that they think he has the potential to change. I say we trial him for a while and if he does anything unsatisfactory we kick him out. Either way we aren't really losing out on anything.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd rather see a poster's potential to change in OBD posts first before chancing to see it in edits. I mean really.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I'd rather see a poster's potential to change in OBD posts first before chancing to see it in edits. I mean really.



I haven't seen him make stupid posts in a while now. Can you find me his most retarded post lately?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm talking in general, I don't care about chulance.

The picture wiki, do we upload pics there to replace the ones that were directly uploaded in the main wiki or is it fine as it is?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Though saying G2 Luffy>Flash is pretty damning unless nothing of the sort's remotely happened for months along with common sense being shown all around instead.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll say chulance has kinda improved

he wanks the fuck out of heroes though


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I'm talking in general, I don't care about chulance.
> 
> The picture wiki, do we upload pics there to replace the ones that were directly uploaded in the main wiki or is it fine as it is?



Yeah. To prevent links from breaking.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> That was mostly because of Rice Ball's edits.



Nope. Before Ricey even touched your page I added that you tend to use logical fallacies, you got butthurt and deleted the page.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

God Movement said:


> We could simply kick him out, but the fact some of our members vouched for him shows that they think he has the potential to change. I say we trial him for a while and if he does anything unsatisfactory we kick him out. Either way we aren't really losing out on anything.



I suppose so. after all, there was a time when we wouldn't let you in because you didn't have a great start. Just saying though, it seems a lot of us have gone soft.



Ultimecia said:


> I'll say chulance has kinda improved
> 
> he wanks the fuck out of heroes though



Actually he likes to set up battles in Heroes' favor so that they'll win.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, forgot that.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I suppose so. after all, there was a time when we wouldn't let you in because you didn't have a great start. Just saying though, it seems a lot of us have gone soft.



Exactly. But if the majority of the regulars think that he is really undeserving he can be kicked out.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultimecia's (ff8 last boss) profile is really fucked up.



She evidently has planetary (and possibly galaxy) class durability and supersonic+ reaction speed feats. As a massive fan of FF8 since I was a kid and because I'm playing through it for my 8th time I don't see how either of those claims are possible as Ultimecia's best speed feats involve impaling Squall as he jumped towards her. 
Durability feats are related to gameplay mechanics so there's no way to judge how durable she actually is (although my guess would be city+ level).


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't see the promble with chulance, I don't think he is doing anything wrong though.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Ultimecia's (ff8 last boss) profile is really fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC Irvine fired a bullet at her and she raised a barrier inches from her face to stop it after he fired.

I dunno about durability, I'll have to playthrough it again.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> IIRC Irvine fired a bullet at her and she raised a barrier inches from her face to stop it after he fired.
> 
> I dunno about durability, I'll have to playthrough it again.



Not all bullets travel at the same speed. At best she's transonic (around supersonic) for reaction times.

The durability was the gigantic joke to me since she's shown no abilities to tank a planet wiping attack let alone a galaxy busting attack unless you count gameplay mechanics which shouldn't be taken into effect or we could easily start calling Squall a city buster (which is so far removed from the truth it hurts).


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Not all bullets travel at the same speed. At best she's transonic (around supersonic) for reaction times.
> 
> The durability was the gigantic joke to me since she's shown no abilities to tank a planet wiping attack let alone a galaxy busting attack unless you count gameplay mechanics which shouldn't be taken into effect or we could easily start calling Squall a city buster (which is so far removed from the truth it hurts).



Doesn't Irvine usually carry a rifile that is kinda futuristic, should be mach 3ish based on modern ammunition?

Dunno bout durability, ask the guy who added it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 12, 2010)

Not all bullets travel at the same speed, therefore the best she can have are transonic reactions, despite the many, many supersonic-ammunition guns around?

lol


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 12, 2010)

You need to try and identify the type of gun in these cases.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2010)

The gun Irvine was using was a sniper rifle, which according to my calculations, makes her faster than light.

I'm no expert on guns, but I am some weirdo with an internet connection who is lazy enough to get his information off of wikipedia. Evidently sniper rounds are generally around mach 2(around 800 m/s). What the specific gun itself was...Idunno. ^_^


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Doesn't Irvine usually carry a rifile that is kinda futuristic, should be mach 3ish based on modern ammunition?
> 
> Dunno bout durability, ask the guy who added it.



The only futuristic part about that gun was stuff like "pulse ammo". The gun itself looked like a small-medium sized rifle that would most likely normally shoot 5.56x45mm NATO rounds which aren't exactly hypersonic.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Not all bullets travel at the same speed, therefore the best she can have are transonic reactions, despite the many, many supersonic-ammunition guns around?
> 
> lol



When was the last time they made guns that fired at Transonic speeds, 1800 or so?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

Who said they were hypersonic?

They're are mach 2-3 based on Ono's research which is supersonic.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 12, 2010)

Abigail said:


> When was the last time they made guns the fired at Transonic speeds, 1800 or so?



*gets dictionary and slaps Abigail with it*

Transonic refers to speeds around mach 1. This can include speeds such as mach 1.3. Modern day shotgun rounds are below the speed of sound while most rifle rounds are around the mach 1-2 range.

Given that we don't know the conditions of where the bullet was fired it best to take middle ground and say mach 1.5 for the round as he was clearly not firing some super rifle from hell.

Transonic would most likely cover mach 1.5 but I wouldn't care to bet on it since 1.5 is around the limit for transonic.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 12, 2010)

Meh, shotguns are that slow.

How fast is the average modern Sniper Rifle though?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 12, 2010)

Mach 2-3 IIRC


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 12, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Meh, shotguns are that slow.



Some handguns and rifles are just above or just under the speed of sound too.


> How fast is the average modern Sniper Rifle though?



1000-3000 ft/s.

The speed of sound is 1125 ft/s.

We also have to factor in distance as bullets tend to slow quite a bit over any sort of distance.

Mach 1.5 is a pretty solid estimate for Irvine's bullet given that we have to assume middle ground on these factors:

Gun specs
Ammo specs
Wind
Humidity
Gravity
Spin of the bullet
Rotation of the planet

All of those have to be assumed that the conditions weren't optimal but weren't terrible either.

The only thing we can accurately gauge is the distance from the Palace clock to the gate which was most likely around 1 km (give or take a few meters).


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

I was thinking that we should have a wiki page for Tier Lists and we can have a comprehensive list of all the good tier lists done before and link to them.

Good idea?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 13, 2010)

Transonic stops at mach 1.2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not one to complain but I have a problem with my OBD Wiki profile.


Not being called an idiot. That's the opinion of whoever wrote it and I can't hold that against them. But I can point out things that are factually wrong or that need to be clarified.

1. I don't show up from time-to-time... I'm here pretty much every day. 

2. I think life is the only thing that matters if there is nothing after it. I don't see what's wrong with that... If I'm gonna die and that's it for my existence, what else is there that matters except mortal life?

I said that in the Convo as well somewhere.

3. I clearly said morality was a trivial topic on this board.


> On a forum about discussing video games and comic books?
> Yes, I'd say morality is a pretty unimportant matter here.
> Like I fucking care about your morals if you can debate good.




So as long as these errors are fixed, I'm okay.
Though could someone remove Charcan as an enemy and replace him with 

Ultimate Deathsaurer: I have no patience for people who try to force their personal morality on others.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2010)

Made a profile for Boa Hancock. The OBD needs more fights with her that aren't joke threads.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 13, 2010)

i don't even have an OBD profile page


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2010)

Who are you again?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 13, 2010)

the man who's trying to become god


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 13, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i don't even have an OBD profile page



I don't think I've ever seen you post


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 13, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i don't even have an OBD profile page



It took me 11 months to get one.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 13, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> It took me 11 months to get one.



damn. but your an awesome poster. at least in the threads i've seen you in.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2010)

What about you is important enough to make an profile about you? Are you a drug lord? A drug addict? Are you, perhaps, sexually deviant? Were you the shooter on the grassy knoll? Were you Deep Throat?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 13, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What about you is important enough to make an profile about you? Are you a drug lord? A drug addict? Are you, perhaps, sexually deviant? Were you the shooter on the grassy knoll? Were you Deep Throat?



I plead the fifth.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What about you is important enough to make an profile about you? Are you a drug lord? A drug addict? Are you, perhaps, sexually deviant? Were you the shooter on the grassy knoll? Were you Deep Throat?



I was the shooter in the grassy knoll.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 14, 2010)

We already found Deep Throat. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was also Platinum





*coughcough*


----------



## Kurou (Jan 14, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> We already found Deep Throat.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> We already found Deep Throat.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I am many things. I am a creature far beyond your comprehension. 

I was the one that was in the grassy knoll, the one in Area 51, I brought down the world trade center, I started the first world war.

I am your god.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2010)

so the dupe is mangafacts right?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah it is Fang.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2010)

he's going to be a star in the wiki then


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

TWF said:


> he's going to be a star in the wiki then


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 14, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Transonic stops at mach 1.2



I'm gonna trust a dictionary over wiki for the same reasons why using a wiki page as primary evidence here is frowned upon but in any case the reaction speed should be changed to supersonic and not supersonic+. The durability level is a pile of horse shit as well and needs to be adjusted.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2010)

can some one add the obd award to my wiki


and wow kuroketsu killed kennedy?

did he also mastermind Reaganomics and the invasion of panama

or was that TWF?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure which award was it?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 14, 2010)

I finally remembered my login for the wiki 

Now to edit it


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Sure which award was it?



most potential for the obd awards

also..would zanpaktou get weapons profiles or no?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think they would


----------



## Kurou (Jan 14, 2010)

I did a hardner profile

i dodn't know if you needed it or not but he doesn't have a page so...

name:Hardner
origin:Rave
gender:male
classification:human,leader of the Blue Guardians
age: Probably mid 30's
powers and abilities:super strength,super speed,expert swordsman,Immortality (type 3)
weaknessess:He is arrogant.His dark bring only works if he has enough energy to use it.
destructive capability:Mountain level via powerscaling
Range:several meters
speed:hypersonic
durability:mountain level+
strength class:super human (casual sword strikes from him have enough air pressure to cut down trees.)
stamina:super human
standard equipment:Gun arm,Dark bring,executioners sword
intelligence:very intelligent.
notebale attack/techniques


Executions sword:It is a sword that is rounded at the tip,specifically designed for cutting off heads.

Anastasis:With this dark bring he is able to return things to there original state.
This dark bring is the reason for his immortality.(he even had his heart pierced and it did nothing)he even claimed if his head were severed the few seconds of life he had left would be enough for him to regenerate his head.

Air easter:hardner returns the air in the area back to its original state making things like smoke screens useless.



Forest easter:Hardner fills plants with life and uses them to attack his opponent.



Pain restoration:Hardner makes every wound you've ever had return to you all at once.(he has to touch you for this to work )


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody know what makes him Class 80? Just curious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 14, 2010)

he's capable of throwing Abrams tanks a good hundred meters up in the air

50 tons strength at least but not Class 80 in the Marvel sense


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

How is Vergil Class 100?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2010)

Change it to what you see fit then. I'd say its around class 40-60 if you ask me.

As a rough estimate anyway


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

How heavy could Beowulf be considered 2-3 tons?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2010)

He looks comparable to an average semi auto truck in size which according to wikipedia is 80000 lbs

Which according to wiki answers translates to 40 amercian tons or just over 36 metric tons.

Of course you gotta consider that Beowulf was dead weight and how far Vergil sent him flying

But my sources are pretty unrealible so decide to go with them or not.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

He seems to be in the 13-16ft tall range, and imo, would weigh somewhere around 2-3 tons (or 6000 pounds).

I'd say he's somewhere around class 10 (20,000-25,000 pounds)with help of the Gauntlets.

Even more when you factor in his Devil Trigger.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2010)

Class 10 sounds fair

But if we still go with my shitty semi auto truck comparison they are 13.5 ft high too.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I actually went a little too high with Beowulfs weight, but Class 10 should still be a pretty decent estimation of Vergils strength.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Anybody know what makes him Class 80? Just curious.



Alex is around Class 60,someone must edit it


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he's capable of throwing Abrams tanks a good hundred meters up in the air



Got a vid of this? If what you say is accurate, you're talking WAY over 100 tonnes lifting. This is calcable.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 16, 2010)

We should do a profile for Vaati.

If we do, should we do his Four Swords version or his Minish Cap version? 

I'd go with Minish Cap.


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2010)

Question pertaining to Metal Cooler and movie 6 Goku's usage of IT. It seems significantly different then manga's or anime adaptations use of it, could we count it for the film verse as being relativistic since its mechanics seem completely off-kilter to the real IT for that specific Goku and Metal Cooler?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ban's page has the longest list of victories ever. Can we stop adding victories to every profile like if they where stamps on a mail card. I seen too many victories on the OBDwiki where the thread is only two or three pages long with post like "Characters wins" or "He solos with half of his power", where most of the post are like two or three post long.

I think we should not add victories or if a character lose a match if the thread has a decent enough pages, and a good amount of decent replys.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree totally, I had to delete tons of threads like that a few months ago

It annoys me


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2010)

It would be better if people did'nt add every single match as well. Galactus beating the Bijuu is not a notable victory even soloing the whole HST is not. Notable would be him beating powerful characters.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 16, 2010)

Bluebeard added that as a joke.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Also lets not add rape or obivous matchs on the Wiki too like threads done by Itachi2000.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

SSJ2 Goku vs Ban Mido


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

I only add very short threads to wins and losses when there's not many to choose from for that character and I agree with the post(s) in that particular thread.



Tranquil Fury said:


> It would be better if people did'nt add every single match as well. Galactus beating the Bijuu is not a notable victory even soloing the whole HST is not. Notable would be him beating powerful characters.



Yeah, Galactus is both a character well established as cosmic and someone who has been used a lot in the OBD. A few threads to show his range or with interesting discussions/feats inside is all he needs.

Question: if a character can be thought to be stronger than universal entities but there's no real reason to call them outright multiversal, is transuniversal a good qualifier?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2010)

Universal++?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 16, 2010)

So guys, assuming Lionel can't explain himself....

How do we handle this?


----------



## Yak (Jan 16, 2010)

Zetta said:


> So guys, assuming Lionel can't explain himself....
> 
> How do we handle this?



Only remove his Get Backers entries since this is he only thing where he then could potentially be accused of fraud.


Lol fraud  is that even an applicable term here


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

Zetta said:


> So guys, assuming Lionel can't explain himself....
> 
> How do we handle this?




Maybe deleting him from the wiki, idk and ban it would be too much, the most important thing is re editing the profiles into their correct form


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2010)

We kick him out obviously if this is true, the GB profiles will need a major overhaul and most of us don't read that manga. It will be a pain for some like Yak but we could ask that guy to help since he brought this to our attention and also try and help by removing the wrong wins from the profiles.

I'll give him a chance to explain.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Zetta said:


> So guys, assuming Lionel can't explain himself....
> 
> How do we handle this?



Torches and pitchforks?


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

I want to ask something now, if Lionel is true and this guy said just bullshit?think this version too


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2010)

Hence why we're waiting for him to explain and thus giving him a chance. If GB is really that powerful fine but overinflated levels are not accepted. As Zetta said we try to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2010)

if it's pure BS he shouldn;t be allowed to post in the wiki man...and his profiles should be deleted

maybe ask AFK to topic ban him too?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think he is not from the USA IIRC, and he is likely sleeping right now. Give him another day or two, to prove us wrong. Otherwise we kick him out, and deleted all of the profiles that he has done.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 16, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> I want to ask something now, if Lionel is true and this guy said just bullshit?think this version too



If we weren't thinking of this version the profiles would already have been deleted.

But if they have to be deleted, then wow. That was a lot o work put into those pages.

Well, on the bright side there will be some free space on the wiki.


----------



## Red (Jan 16, 2010)

+1 on kicking him out. I don't hate the guy but he'll make an awesome example plus if we have him still on board making we'll cast doubt on the objectivity on all the articles in the wiki.

I don't wanna link to the wiki and have people say "Well so why should we believe you when this guy is BSing?"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2010)

In all honesty, I never really bothered to question it since I haven't read the series, but the disparity between what Yak says about GB and what lionel says felt very odd


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

if four or five senior obd'ers disagree on something and have scans to back it up, then it's getting changed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2010)

if people asked natsu for the fucking raws

and then translated it with sources..

i mean christ man...we got played


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2010)

> if people asked natsu for the fucking raws
> 
> and then translated it with sources..
> 
> i mean christ man...we got played


Him not providing raws is understandable.

Also ''we got played''......... hardly. It's not like you were scammed out of something. Easiest way of saying is there's a lot of obvious problems that would have been questioned if it played ''a bigger role'' in this section. 

It doesn't really have an impact.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

Regarding the whole GetBackers debacle, I am going to say we should give Lionel some time to try to defend himself before editing the profiles.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 17, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The information was presented as fact. If something hasn't been universally proven or accepted in other words if it's just one person's word ''according to my source'' it should at the least be noted there.



How did suppose people were to contradict him? It's not like anyone has evidence.

You can't just call bullshit for the sake of calling bullshit.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2010)

Viking Zero, I'll be straightforward and ask you. Do you really believe Kami Tenchi is not omniscient, or is this another one of your attempts to challenge the definitions in the OBD?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2010)

Is that seriously supposed to be proof?

That's worse than "OPverse...pathetic strength?".


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not sure bad memory falls under or is covered by Omniscience. As long as he does know everything within the Tenchiverse he would still be omniscient. I don't see people questioning Yahweh/God from DC/Vertigo's omniscience, he was confirmed to be but still wanted Elaine and Lilith to decide on the fate of his creation. Just saying.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2010)

It's not even "bad memory", it's just momentary forgetfulness. To use that as proof is just silly.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy crap I forgot about that sceen. So much for his unparalleled omniscience.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Why is Eru a full tier below Pyron of all beings?
Isn't Eru basically God of LOTR? He should at least be a universal cosmic.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> It's not even "bad memory", it's just momentary forgetfulness. To use that as proof is just silly.


He has like 10 lines in the entire series.

Most "OBD facts" about him are made up.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure bad memory falls under or is covered by Omniscience. As long as he does know everything within the Tenchiverse he would still be omniscient.


Well the conversation didn't seem to fallow some grandiose plan.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I don't see people questioning Yahweh/God from DC/Vertigo's omniscience, he was confirmed to be but still wanted Elaine and Lilith to decide on the fate of his creation. Just saying.


Actually, OBD'ers are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2010)

Rather then lines, if you want to say he's overrated it might be better to list his _feats_.

Also, which OBDers?


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Rather then lines, if you want to say he's overrated it might be better to list his _feats_.


What feats? 



Lucaniel said:


> Also, which OBDers?


The ones managing the OBD.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

∅ said:


> What feats?
> 
> 
> *The ones managing the OBD*.



So the mods then? be more specific, do you mean people like Zetta or Mike or TWF.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2010)

You didn't answer my question, ∅.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 17, 2010)

> Isn't Eru basically God of LOTR? He should at least be a universal cosmic.



Eru has no feats that put him on above Skyfather since he only created a Planet, sun, and some stars across the night sky. Everything that Eru can do that Odin can do much better. Since Odin created a pocket Dimension, and made small Earth like planets out of nowhere.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2010)

∅ said:


> The ones managing the OBD.



People "manage" the OBD now? You mean mods?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Eru has no feats that put him on above Skyfather since he only created a Planet, sun, and some stars across the night sky. Everything that Eru can do that Odin can do much better. Since Odin created a pocket Dimension, and made small Earth like planets out of nowhere.



Being God doesn't bring with it the same respect it used to.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So the mods then? be more specific, do you mean people like Zetta or Mike or TWF.





Lucaniel said:


> People "manage" the OBD now? You mean mods?


I meant the ones managing the OBD wiki.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2010)

So that's, what, Zetta, EM, Id, God Movement, Aokiji and S_S?

Never heard anything on the subject from any of them.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd hate to be the person that has to fix up the GetBackers wiki pages 

Hell is it even possible to accurately fix it up since no one really has any real unbiased knowledge on it past volume 29?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> Question pertaining to Metal Cooler and movie 6 Goku's usage of IT. It seems significantly different then manga's or anime adaptations use of it, could we count it for the film verse as being relativistic since its mechanics seem completely off-kilter to the real IT for that specific Goku and Metal Cooler?



It's definitely different from the anime but there's no way to quantify it.




That's obvious a comedic line, it's not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 17, 2010)

about goku and metal coolers IT combat

that actually looked like they where slipping into another plane or something like a poor mans hyperspace

more then any actual speed


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

I suggest that, until the GetBackers situation is cleared up, the profiles have a disclaimer written on them that this information is of questionable accuracy. Probably put it in large letters at the beginning of the page.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I suggest that, until the GetBackers situation is cleared up, the profiles have a disclaimer written on them that this information is of questionable accuracy. Probably put it in large letters at the beginning of the page.



That sounds like a good idea to me.

Hopefully the whole thing will be resolved quickly. Until then, I approve.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> about goku and metal coolers IT combat
> 
> that actually looked like they where slipping into another plane or something like a poor mans hyperspace
> 
> more then any actual speed



To use a move that transports you instantly would be limited by your reaction time in the end anyway.

If we had someone who could only react in a human level using IT in a fight, they'd get owned by anyone with faster reactions and real speed. If you could react in a 1/5th of a second, you couldn't ready it any quicker, or react quicker once exiting in normal space again.

It would be very powerful against people on your level, or as a surprise move/escape, but it has its limits. Perhaps Toriyama thought that too, and that's why he didn't have Goku use it as a substitute for speed in the manga?


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> That's obvious a comedic line, it's not meant to be taken seriously.


Great way of dodging the problem. It's just as powerful as any other argument used to discredit certain aspects in fiction, you know as _"It's metaphorical! It's not meant to be taken literally."_

But your argument is even more messed up, since it discredits the meaning of the scene. Tenchi, the poor bastard, has just been raped in the eye socket by being nearly killed witnessed a little girl in mental distress crying out and you have the balls to call it comical. I bet you when you want to see a comedy you rent one of the Saw movies or The Audition.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2010)

what the

where the fuck is this thread going now


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Going nowhere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2010)

a productive thread like this has to go somewhere


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

Viking Zero is a funny guy.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW3ad1j3Iv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetta (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, Viking Zero. Will your mancrush for Endless_Mike ever be sated?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

It won't, not as long as he doesn't get a piece and immediately get tired of it.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Ah, Viking Zero. Will your mancrush for Endless_Mike ever be sated?


Zetta, according to you I have a mancrush for everyone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

According to _you_, everyone who says anything in Zetta's favour is instantly his butt-buddy


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> what the
> 
> where the fuck is this thread going now



It's time for everyone to point and laugh at ∅ again.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> According to _you_, everyone who says anything in Zetta's favour is instantly his butt-buddy


You mean like Emperor Joker like when he clearly had no idea of what was going on took Zetta's side?

If that doesn't make you an ass-wiper then I don't know what does.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 18, 2010)

Ø baiting and trolling

How surprising


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Plot twist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> You mean like Emperor Joker like when he clearly had no idea of what was going on took Zetta's side?
> 
> If that doesn't make you an ass-wiper then I don't know what does.



It's not exactly hard to read through a 5-post long thread, he knew what was going on.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ø baiting and trolling
> 
> How surprising


Wrong symbol: Ø ≠ ∅

Besides I was replying to Mike, the trolls would be Lucaniel and Co.



Lucaniel said:


> It's not exactly hard to read through a 5-post long thread, he knew what was going on.


You might actually want to look up what he said.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> Besides I was replying to Mike, the trolls would be Lucaniel and Co.
> 
> 
> You might actually want to look up what he said.



How am I trolling?

Oh, sure.




He read the thread.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> How am I trolling?





Lucaniel said:


> Viking Zero is a funny guy.


This was supposed to be more or less a response to why I point out that Mike's poor and bias reasoning.



Lucaniel said:


> He read the thread.


In that very post he clearly confirm that he didn't read the opening post. Since it has nothing to to about bashing fictions.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

Now c'mon, if you think THAT'S trolling, you have a very low threshold.



> In that very post he clearly confirm that he didn't read the opening post. Since it has nothing to to about bashing fictions.



It pretty obviously did.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 18, 2010)

∅ said:


> This was supposed to be more or less a response to why I point out that Mike's poor and bias reasoning.
> 
> 
> In that very post he clearly confirm that he didn't read the opening post. Since it has nothing to to about bashing fictions.



*sigh*

Don't you have anything better to do?

Is your e-vendetta really worth trampling the fun people are having in this forum? Both debatting and as a group of friends?

In that case, I pity you.


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2010)

Dear ∅ OBDers.

Kindly cease, and decease any posts that could lead to arguments, or spam. If its not OBD wiki related, or productive. Then it does not belong here. 

Sincerely - Lobo.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 19, 2010)

Updated Teddy's win/loss records.  I had completely forgotten that I made


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death's profile needs updated.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

I updated DIY Death's profile a bit.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm upset that I was too late to respond to DIY  Death's "farewell" thread, but oh well. I still got a laugh out of reading it.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I updated DIY Death's profile a bit.



Cool, it still needs a reference to his breakdown thread and possibly some of the eleven screenshots I took used.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

We're going to need some help editing all those GetBackers wiki pages. So anyone that can contribute towards anything please feel free to help. I myself have picked up GetBackers again so I can put down some correct info. Thanks.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 20, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Updated Teddy's win/loss records.  I had completely forgotten that I made




he should of lost that one to jackson

Andrew was a monster...he only gets underated because of the crap he pulled with the natives


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 20, 2010)

I made a new page to update the current status of the OBD. Please help improve it


----------



## Ulti (Jan 20, 2010)

God Movement said:


> We're going to need some help editing all those GetBackers wiki pages. So anyone that can contribute towards anything please feel free to help. I myself have picked up GetBackers again so I can put down some correct info. Thanks.



What needs to be done, I got some free time today.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 20, 2010)

We could start by reversing some victories. Magneto, Saint Seiya characters, Superman, Luke Skywalker, Dragonball characters and others have a loss against GB characters which needs to be undone Octahedral said they were above HST and at best YYH level so those victories should'nt be there for GB

Or we should just delete those threads since it's filled with Multiversal and FTL talk that is'nt true anymore. Once someone finishes a GB profile we make another thread for reversing the victory and post a link to the real profile.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 20, 2010)

For now, we should add a message that the Getbackers section is not accurate and is currently undergoing revamp.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

> How did suppose people were to contradict him? *It's not like anyone has evidence.*
> 
> You can't just call bullshit for the sake of calling bullshit.


The OBD wiki is influential in this section, if a page is submitted it should be adequetly referenced so that people can actually look at the accuracy of the page. 

It doesn't matter whether what he was saying was bullshit or not it wasn't appropriately backed up.
_______
If all you can do is place your ''trust'' in the individual writing the page there is a problem.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

I edited the Ban Mido profile somewhat in the Wiki and placed a warning on it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2010)

Good to see a GEoM profile, been the longest time without one. Always been interested in that guy.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> What needs to be done, I got some free time today.



Well if you are clueless on the series you can add some quotes to their pages. It's a start. I personally have begun editing some pages.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he should of lost that one to jackson
> 
> Andrew was a monster...he only gets underated because of the crap he pulled with the natives


Everything Andrew did Teddy did better.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

So, isn't the real deal that Getbackers are subsonic, then supersonic, then suddenly crazily jump to lightspeed with the feat from the black hole sword guy?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> So, isn't the real deal that Getbackers are subsonic, then supersonic, then suddenly crazily jump to lightspeed with the feat from the black hole sword guy?



Nope. The lightspeed feat was apparently a dud.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Nope. The lightspeed feat was apparently a dud.



Is it just hyperbole? The guy in the scan says that in theory moving a sword at the speed of light could create a black hole, and then he creates one.

However, it says something about it being a "black hole" that can only devour wind, so is his version only Supersonic? 

Gotta go look in the thread again.


EDIT: 
"Their true fear will be born from the speedsound movements of this ultra-dense sword."

"Fake/pseudo black holes !!"
(that's volume 34)


So they _are_ still Supersonic... But is this even true? Maybe everything's a dupe! Maybe the walls are made out of caramel! I don't trust my reality anymore.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Is it just hyperbole? The guy in the scan says that in theory moving a sword at the speed of light could create a black hole, and then he creates one.
> 
> However, it says something about it being a "black hole" that can only devour wind, so is his version only Supersonic?
> 
> ...



Well if we go by the Deceit thread we can assume some characters are hypersonic. Paul and anyone on his level, Ban and Akabane too.

I've also started editing pages according to the Deceit thread.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 20, 2010)

I have GetBackers knowledge going up to volume 27 but that's it, so i guess i can lend you all a hand if needed


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I have GetBackers knowledge going up to volume 27 but that's it, so i guess i can lend you all a hand if needed



Yeah Hawk that would be great. Edit any page you feel like. If anyone else with knowledge helps that would also be great.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

> Well if we go by the Deceit thread we can assume some characters are hypersonic. Paul and anyone on his level, Ban and Akabane too.



I wouldn't make that assumption when all you have is powerscaling. Unless they have Hypersonic feats, better to list them as Supersonic+ (Supersonic and above).


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption when all you have is powerscaling. Unless they have Hypersonic feats, better to list them as Supersonic+ (Supersonic and above).



Alright fair enough. Would it be a stretch to add likely hypersonic to the end?


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Alright fair enough. Would it be a stretch to add likely hypersonic to the end?



You could do, but I don't know what difference it would make. It might be useful with an ongoing series where we think they could be Hypersonic but they can only be proven Supersonic, but Getbackers has finished correct, so we'll get no new feats?

To be honest, in what way are they Supersonic? Movement speed? Attack speed (I see this one, because I've seen the feat of the guy with Mach wind blades)? Or the dreaded "Supersonic reactions"?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> You could do, but I don't know what difference it would make. It might be useful with an ongoing series where we think they could be Hypersonic but they can only be proven Supersonic, but Getbackers has finished correct, so we'll get no new feats?
> 
> To be honest, in what way are they Supersonic? Movement speed? Attack speed (I see this one, because I've seen the feat of the guy with Mach wind blades)? Or the dreaded "Supersonic reactions"?



One of the translators that helped lionel said this:



Shisui said:


> Hey, guys. I stumbled upon this thread randomly, but I'm the dude who translated these chapters for Lionel originally. You're right, Archange, that it's a pretty ambiguous line in that top panel. The trans I gave Lionel was a lot less ambiguous:
> 
> "Shimon: Combined with my lightspeed attacks, this sword can create gravity wells from which even light itself cannot escape"
> 
> ...



Also, in Akabane and Ban's final fight they were able to exchange 300 blows in an instant, 3 of which Paul could only keep up with.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

God Movement said:


> One of the translators that helped lionel said this:



What are you saying? The other re-translation in that thread says that the sword is above sound speed, not lightspeed, and makes a _pseudo_-blackhole, like a vacuum of wind. Which translation is right?




God Movement said:


> Also, in Akabane and Ban's final fight they were able to exchange 300 blows in an instant, 3 of which Paul could only keep up with.



Are you meaning that they are Hypersonic from this, because that's a generic speed feat, not a quantifier of Hypersonic speed.

Well, if we take "instant" to mean second, then each blow could have exceeded 240m/s. After all, nobody would call something "instant" if it was taking multiple seconds, but it doesn't make them Hypersonic.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> What are you saying? The other re-translation in that thread says that the sword is above sound speed, not lightspeed, and makes a _pseudo_-blackhole, like a vacuum of wind. Which translation is right?



You're looking into the hyperbole side.

This is all I wanted you to see: "_And the two underlings that Paul dispatched with ease in the previous chapter also broke the speed of sound as well, so Paul and Shimon are at least MUCH faster than the speed of sound._". The second one.



> Are you meaning that they are Hypersonic from this, because that's a generic speed feat, not a quantifier of Hypersonic speed.
> 
> Well, if we take "instant" to mean second, then each blow could have exceeded 240m/s. After all, nobody would call something "instant" if it was taking multiple seconds, but it doesn't make them Hypersonic.



If you couple it with what the translator was saying above then use the amount of punches they were exchanging Paul was unable to perceive then yeah, they should be hypersonic.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, IMO the beltline level page needs to be deleted. Seems kinda pointless now. Unless you guys wanna shit on it.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Hey, IMO the beltline level page needs to be deleted. Seems kinda pointless now. Unless you guys wanna shit on it.



I'm on mocking it.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

God Movement said:


> This is all I wanted you to see: "_And the two underlings that Paul dispatched with ease in the previous chapter also broke the speed of sound as well, so Paul and Shimon are at least MUCH faster than the speed of sound._". The second one.



It would be better to know how he worked out that they were MUCH faster than sound and how much so, really. It doesn't mean anything in terms of quantifiability. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, I'd just like to see these actual feats to show how much faster they are than sound (or at least a character stating the difference and then demonstrating it), because otherwise it's meaningless.

If you break the speed of sound, and I blitz you and beat the crap out of you, it doesn't make my speed twice yours. 



God Movement said:


> If you couple it with what the translator was saying above then use the amount of punches they were exchanging Paul was unable to perceive then yeah, they should be hypersonic.



No. It depends on his reaction times. It doesn't mean that something he can't react to is X times faster. For example, I could react to sound speed punches and have reactions of >680th of a second. Let's say my limit is a 700th of a second. Someone only has to go beyond the limits of my reactions to blitz me. If their punches hit in an 800th of a second, I'm fucked. It's not like they have to be twice as fast as things I can react to in order to blitz. If they did, and then characters kept blitzing each other, Naruto would probably end up at like Mach 20+ or something ridiculous like that. 

It doesn't work like that. So, that's why I think they should be listed as Supersonic+ only, because that covers the displayed feats, and covers the possibility that they could be faster via the plus symbol. Maybe I'm being pedantic, but I don't like to see things inflated beyond what was shown purely by intuitive guessing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Everything Andrew did Teddy did better.



beating england with pirates and Indians..and ex slaves

orchestrating the death of the guy who personally defeated Boneparte

participating in close to two dozen duels to the death?

beating down on your assasin

killing a master gun fighter by letting him shoot him first?

Andrew was hard effing core man


----------



## Ulti (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, funny stuff


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> It would be better to know how he worked out that they were MUCH faster than sound and how much so, really. It doesn't mean anything in terms of quantifiability. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, I'd just like to see these actual feats to show how much faster they are than sound (or at least a character stating the difference and then demonstrating it), because otherwise it's meaningless.
> 
> If you break the speed of sound, and I blitz you and beat the crap out of you, it doesn't make my speed twice yours.
> 
> ...



Right then. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 20, 2010)

What about his info Psychobusters, and ShadowSkill? How do we know if he is not making those stuff also?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a hand in the Shadow Skills pages. All of it is legit.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 20, 2010)

Shouldn't we just delete the Beltline Level page since it really means nothing?

Also anyone know if there's any truth in this Subatomic+ for destructive capacity in most GetBackers profiles?


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Doesn't each GB character have like five to seven images in their profile?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 20, 2010)

What of them standing on a multiversal scale?


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 20, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Also anyone know if there's any truth in this Subatomic+ for destructive capacity in most GetBackers profiles?



Well, I responding my saying that such a feat in real life would be practically planetary, but doesn't Getbackers take place in a virtual world? Isn't subatomic destruction more like deletion?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Well, I responding my saying that such a feat in real life would be practically planetary, but doesn't Getbackers take place in a virtual world? *Isn't subatomic destruction more like deletion*?



I guess so, but like i said my knowledge only extends to volume 27, any feats beyond that could be true for all i know?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Well, I responding my saying that such a feat in real life would be practically planetary, but doesn't Getbackers take place in a virtual world? Isn't subatomic destruction more like deletion?



Subatomic destruction would be erasing one from existence. But there isn't really a point in putting that down for destructive capacity as it will still boil down to the actual destructive capacity of the attack (building level for instance) and the durability of the foe.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Shouldn't we just delete the Beltline Level page since it really means nothing?


No, then we can't mock it.


TWF said:


> Doesn't each GB character have like five to seven images in their profile?


Of them standing around AT A MULTIVERSAL LEVEL, yes.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2010)

Sure do like that beast master guy's MULTIVERSAL animal summoning


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 20, 2010)

Seems many GB threads are being bumped again. I'll contribute, some of those wins were laughable in light of the new info.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

This has so much potential.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 20, 2010)

Should we kick lionel818 out before he trys to comeback, and re-edit all the pages.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

With the period, it looks more like a statement than a question.

Yes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think either 88 or Zeta should kick him out? He is likely just going to re-edit those pages again.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 20, 2010)

someone should add ban mido to kyo's victory list


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah lionel needs to be out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2010)

While you guys go edit the Getbackers stuff I think I'll make more warhammer 40k pages. Feel free to edit them if you guys see mistakes


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2010)

Fixed and added some stuff with the GEoM's profile.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't sure how much powers he had. 

On another note, which Primarch levelled a mountain with a roar? It was discussed here a few months ago


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Sharptooth needs his own wiki profile


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 21, 2010)

Who was Lionel anyway?  Also added a page for


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2010)

lionel is just the wiki name of the "getbackers" guy who just lost all face and credit in the OBD this past week.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2010)

Lionel, stop negging people. You're being a dong.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 21, 2010)

Lionel, u mad?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

so instead of replying..to the actual thread

he's negging people from the shadows


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)

Now this is funny.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 21, 2010)

Also I edited his profile to reflect his butthurt.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Natsu next time...

DON'T FUCKING LIE ABOUT YOUR FAVORITE SERIES YOU BIASED RETARD


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

MFG's wiki article is too misleading 

it needs to be..corrected


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 21, 2010)

Negging people now? I thought someone who has been in the OBD for so long now would have known that's the way to hell. Instead of admitting you've been a giant fraud, you run away and go butthurt? worst move you could have made.

You should have just admitted you were a fraud. A few of the more merciful members might have forgiven you.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> MFG's wiki article is too misleading
> 
> it needs to be..corrected



Really how so?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Really how so?



people who are trolls are praised juub and gojirasan especially

you make it like it;s a good place especially the AS

aside from serious discussion and debate the writers and game section

it's not at all


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 21, 2010)

Juub is a good member. MFG is a nice site outside the AS, since it's one of the best DBZ sites still around where you can still talk about DBZ.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Juub is a good member. MFG is a nice site outside the AS, since it's one of the best DBZ sites still around where you can still talk about DBZ.



Juub happens to think..Buu can destroy the marvleverse...

and yes yes i know that i give props to every other mfg section

but the AS it's you praise certain members who are trolls..and lunatics..and don't make note of the negativity that is the AS


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 21, 2010)

^Where has he said that?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> ^Where has he said that?



in that hyperbole thread that got deleted....by tyrant...due to trolling


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 21, 2010)

I made a profile for Pride. I hope you like it, and be free to edit it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I made a profile for Pride. I hope you like it, and be free to edit it.



Fixed for accuracy, and I made a Father Page.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 21, 2010)

^Thanks, I think we need some more FMA pages. I'm surprise their is not too many in the wiki.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 22, 2010)

Talking shit about MFG is condoned in this thread here, yeah?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2010)

This Is Sparta said:


> Talking shit about MFG is condoned in this thread here, yeah?



Only about how inferior their wiki is compared to ours. Why do you ask?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2010)

Could someone update my page with my new username?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2010)

Who were you?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

It's Anti-Existence.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2010)

FLAMEON doesn't have a profile yet?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have any screen caps of it, I'll leave that to others.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2010)

Wait, A Tout Le Monde is french for...? oh, it's a joke. 'kay. 

Also, nice profile for FLAMEON.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2010)

Added what I remember to FLAMEON


----------



## Red (Jan 22, 2010)

Zetta said:


> FLAMEON doesn't have a profile yet?


Its obviously your dupe.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2010)

Red said:


> Its obviously your dupe.



Red, don't you know I am *EVERY* OBD dupe?

Every new member that has not been shit and has joined in the last 2 years was actually me in disguise. 

Infact, if you'll look in the convo, three people actively posting are actually me. The last 20 pages or so have just been me talking to myself.

Did you notice how our join dates are close together? That's because you're one of my dupes too Red. 

Besides, are you saying FLAMEON did something wrong? He was just preaching the truth. Sadly, the truth hurts Red... but once you accept FLAMEON into your heart, the healing can begin


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

didn;t you know..Zetta possess me..when i post

mystical dupe ftw


----------



## Kurou (Jan 23, 2010)

In ryo takatsuki's profile why does it say he destroyed a large portion of manhatten? wasn't it gallows bell which was located some place in arizona?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys, I've been meaning to say this for a while, but I think the character tier list is kind of pointless, it's pretty much impossible to organize a list with so many characters and there are rock-paper-scissors situations that make it not really work. I think that what would be better would be multiple tier lists for each individual stat, like the speed page. We could have a tier list for physical strength, destructive capacity, durability, range, etc.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 23, 2010)

What about a verse tier list instend?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Guys, I've been meaning to say this for a while, but I think the character tier list is kind of pointless, it's pretty much impossible to organize a list with so many characters and there are rock-paper-scissors situations that make it not really work. I think that what would be better would be multiple tier lists for each individual stat, like the speed page. We could have a tier list for physical strength, destructive capacity, durability, range, etc.



Good idea.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about a verse tier list instend?



We've already tried that on the noobs page but it keeps getting changed since no one can agree on it.

I've pointed out many times in the past that it makes no sense to say that noobs have to listen to this tier list when we can't even agree on it.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 23, 2010)

If I may ask, would I be notable enough to join the wiki?

I always have free time for editing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 23, 2010)

You're too new. Give it a few more weeks.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> In ryo takatsuki's profile why does it say he destroyed a large portion of manhatten? wasn't it gallows bell which was located some place in arizona?



That was my fault I initially though it was but I reread it and your correct.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Guys, I've been meaning to say this for a while, but I think the character tier list is kind of pointless, it's pretty much impossible to organize a list with so many characters and there are rock-paper-scissors situations that make it not really work. I think that what would be better would be multiple tier lists for each individual stat, like the speed page. We could have a tier list for physical strength, destructive capacity, durability, range, etc.



I agree with this as well.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd thought so, thanks Mike.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 23, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Good idea.



The tier list is not accurate anyways.

Chinmei is higher tier than Former Crimson King


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 23, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Only about how inferior their wiki is compared to ours. Why do you ask?



Why do you say that is a better question.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2010)

Added another JJBA character profile, and I need to refine my technique with this stuff.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 23, 2010)

This Is Sparta said:


> Why do you say that is a better question.



Think about it logically.

Your wiki has 280 pages in total.
Our wiki has 2871 pages.
Our wiki is 10 times bigger.

Now, you could say that's because we also make profiles for people and events but so do you guys so that's not an issue.

You might say quality > quantity but let's compare two basic pages.

Here we have  of Goku.
This is  of Goku.  

Might I note how awesome it is you managed to use THAT specific Goku picture despite the thousands of different pictures on the net.

Now, let's look at the differences.

Yours lacks a stamina section, a general powers section, equipment and range.

You also have no section for notable wins, loses or draws. Nor do you have links that you can use to prove what you just put in your profile while ours links to calculations and respect threads.

I also feel your page's writing style seems to be too proziac . You're trying to give an accurate description, not write a story.

To give an example... let's look at the description of Goku's SSJ transformations.

*OBD*
_Super Saiyan Forms:_ This is a Saiyan transformation which increases his base ki/power level by 50 times, and this is proportioned to his physical attributes giving him a great and even increase in strength, ki power, speed, stamina, and durability. However, without mastery of this form, much of this energy is wasted transforming and maintaining the transformation. Vegeta and Trunks (Goku also knew how) managed to increase their strength, by gaining the 2nd and 3rd grades of the regular SSJ, but it was at the cost of speed, and greatly so in the case of the 3rd. Goku eventually mastered SSJ to it's Full Power and could maintain it efficiently. After that, there came Super Saiyan 2, which is twice as strong as a Super Saiyan, and Super Saiyan 3, which is four times as strong as as a Super Saiyan 2. This 3rd and final form is hard to maintain and is yet to be truly mastered by Goku.

*MFG*
_Super Saiyan:_ The staple and iconic transformation of the Dragonball series, this power enables Saiyans who have undergone sufficient degrees of physical and emotional intensity to "evolve" into golden-haired, green/blue-eyed, bulkier versions of themselves, with elevated hairstyles and bulkier physiques. The form increases both physical and ki-projected abilities many-fold, as well as increasing the user's levels of apathy and aggression, making them more suitable warriors in combat.

Not only is your description lacking as far as WHAT it is but it actually spends a long time describing what it LOOKS like. That's not a good description. Just look at it. More than half the description is about how they look. You'd think mentioning how much stronger it makes them would be a good idea...

I also see several notable errors in that page with the most blatant one being this one.

*Destructive Capabilities:* Ranging from planet+ [base] to star-system+ [SSjin 3] | Multi-planet+ [base] to *galaxy+ [SSjin 3].*

Which is just clearly wrong.


As you can see, me calling it inferior is an accurate assessment. You are however welcome to use our Wiki's superior profiles in your debates on MFG. Infact, I'm pretty sure that would improve your forum substantially.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2010)

Not to be rude or anything but our wiki uses the manga or canon version. Your profile of Goku has clearly used movie and anime. Goku can't survive in space, Frieza points this out and Cell who had Saiyan cells was scared of dying as well till he realised he had Frieza's ability to survive in such an environment. Goku can't survive the heat of a sun.

Also I thought it took 10 years for Roshi to learn Kamehameha and goku learnt in 10 secs? Goku never bested Cell, that was Gohan. Dragonfist is a movie tech as your own wiki points out. There are more in that profile but you get my point. 

If you want to use anime feats I suppose that's your wish, it's your wiki. But I feel it is best to stick to canon versions or make a separate profile for anime DB characters. Just my 2cents though.


----------



## Es (Jan 23, 2010)

This wiki has an Char entry but no Amuro? Blasphemy!


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

I like how they basically just paraphrased some of the stuff in the Goku profile that I added and just wanked it.

star system level indeed.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 23, 2010)

Goku the galaxy buster.

One-shots TTGL and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Those guys think can rival us?lol (it's just for laughs)

not to say most of our stuff are copied


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

> Destructive Capability
> Weaponized TNT



That's just poor, at least give any sort of clue as to what amount.



> Destructive Capability
> Solar system


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

speed = out galactic rotation? what the fuck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Combat speed = solar flare

What the shit

This is not a good wiki at all.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2010)

> Destructive Capability: Solar system
> 
> Energy Durability:Multi-planet
> 
> ...



I'm guessing Pencil helped with these.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2010)

the blinking fuck is solar flare speed?


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

My speed is Solar Flare, eat my dust bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Such a fucking Pencil-written page, disregarding all FTL speeds. Someone explain the concept of FICTION to him.

At least Surfer is listed as "superluminal".


----------



## Ulti (Jan 23, 2010)

Figures would help, not just terms.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

I like how a bunch of the information is just warped from the stuff I wrote for DB characters, literally.

And Yamcha being a planet-buster.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Speed: Wind speed. Is able to move faster than the normal eye can see at times, going so fast as to suddenly rip off a person's head in an instant. Can jump from the edge of London and land in downtown. Has some bullet-timing feats.


from Alucard's wiki....

so fail my good lord...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Because wind is at the same speed all the time ofc

Because Alucard is subsonic


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2010)

those definitions would be a lot less retarded sounding if they used something like class A/B/C and so on.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Because wind is at the same speed all the time ofc
> 
> Because Alucard is subsonic



And has some bullet time feats as well...

Alucard subsonic is outspeed for example from Pain...

yeah right

they are so accurate


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2010)

The wiki is not user friendly thanks to A. Too complicated with things like class E strength, Solar flare speed and what not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

It's almost as bad as Nuke level telepathy, almost


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

zenieth said:


> the blinking fuck is solar flare speed?


I actually had to use a converter.

Mach 1,166.180758017 to Mach 2,915.451895044

I should not have to use a fucking converter to find out speeds.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I actually had to use a converter.
> 
> Mach 1,166.180758017 to Mach 2,915.451895044
> 
> I should not have to use a fucking converter to find out speeds.



ahem, just wow xd


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm guessing Pencil helped with these.



of course pencil is worshiped there..they have officially adopted his...list for destructive capacity or some other bullshit

they use pencil made templates.,..with pencil consults


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

MFG's DBZ vs the OBD's Gumdrop Vegeto.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 23, 2010)

Whats that in your solar system?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> MFG's DBZ vs the OBD's Gumdrop Vegeto.



What's in your eye, terrible forum?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 23, 2010)

> And Yamcha being a planet-buster.



Yamcha should able to do it during the Cell or Buu saga since he is likely stronger then Sayain Saga Vegeta by then in that point of the story arc.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Subluminal, Nighluminal, Solar Flare speed, what the fuck is wrong with keeping things simple so that normal people can actually understand things.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

Abigail said:


> What's in your eye, terrible forum?



a forum I'm seriously considering permanently retiring from





Hellspawn28 said:


> Yamcha should able to do it during the Cell or Buu saga since he is likely stronger then Sayain Saga Vegeta by then in that point of the story arc.



1, thats filler

2, no he fucking can't because he never did

3, dude don't defend that there is no excuse for the level of biased they show in their wiki


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Yamcha should able to do it during the Cell or Buu saga since he is likely stronger then Sayain Saga Vegeta by then in that point of the story arc.



There is nothing that indicates he's even a city buster by the end of the manga, much less a planet buster by any account.


----------



## Monzaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

You know, Yamcha is listed as planet-level even on the OBD wiki. >_>


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Subluminal, Nighluminal, Solar Flare speed, what the fuck is wrong with keeping things simple so that normal people can actually understand things.


It was done by Pencil, no surprise there.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> a forum I'm seriously considering permanently retiring from



You should, it will help your mental sanity.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Monzaemon said:


> You know, Yamcha is listed as planet-level even on the OBD wiki. >_>



We don't know who list him, i am gonna change it asap


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait why is'nt Yamcha a citybuster? He's well above King Piccolo.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Wait why is'nt Yamcha a citybuster? He's well above King Piccolo.



yamcha should be..country level

i could see Tien and krillien as planetary level threats though..possibly


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Wait why is'nt Yamcha a citybuster? He's well above King Piccolo.



I know but planet level signs in d.capacity and durability he never showed, Krillin and Tien were the strongest humans( 1st Krillin then Tien)
Yamcha is around city level+ level for me, maybe a bit higher as well


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> I know but planet level signs in d.capacity and durability he never showed, Krillin and Tien were the strongest humans( 1st Krillin then Tien)
> Yamcha is around city level+ level for me, maybe a bit higher as well



City to Island level sounds right to me.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 23, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> We don't know who list him, i am gonna change it asap



Hellspawn28 put him as planet busting, 88movement and EM edited the page without changing it.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 23, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Hellspawn28 put him as planet busting, 88movement and EM edited the page without changing it.



Hellspawn28 is fucking up.

OBD, what say you on this matter?

Are we forgiving or not?


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Hellspawn28 is fucking up.
> 
> OBD, what say you on this matter?
> 
> Are we forgiving or not?



We are forgiving but it's not bad to be careful with some obvious things


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 23, 2010)

> 1, thats filler



Was talking about the moment when Vegeta was powering up to wipe out the Planet with, and even if he is not a Planet buster, then he should around moon level then since he should take down Nappa or Radditz by the end of the Manga.


----------



## Es (Jan 23, 2010)

The ODB is not as forgiveing as I am.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Was talking about the moment when Vegeta was powering up to wipe out the Planet with, and even if he is not a Planet buster, then he should around moon level then since he should take down Nappa or Radditz by the end of the Manga.



He got nothing to do with Moon level, Yamcha pretty much, his role as a fighter stopped after the Saiyan saga, in the Cell saga he was.... (he was killed by Dr Gero very fast)
In the Buu saga he wasn't even existing, Yamcha fails in comparison with Tien and Krillin


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 23, 2010)

He did well against a Saibamen in the Sayain Saga, and he got stronger during his training on King Kai's Planet, and did some more training the Cell saga. So he should be bit above Nappa's level during the Cell games going by powerscaling.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Was talking about the moment when Vegeta was powering up to wipe out the Planet with, and even if he is not a Planet buster, then he should around moon level then since he should take down Nappa or Radditz by the end of the Manga.



Yamncha got no new powerups after Saiyan Saga ended, though while he did do the snake way thing and did train to fight the Androids, he's still not at Moon busting level.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought the king kai training was filler?

But Nappa level seems reasonable I guess...


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> The *ODB* is not as forgiveing as I am.



The Outdome Battleskirts isn't very forgiving at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Everybody makes mistakes. I once cockwanked the hell out of Omni-Man on his wiki page, quite embarrassing, that.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2010)

Yamucha should be at least country busting. He must have trained to significant levels before going to the Cell games.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

Hellspawns mistake can be forgiven we all make errors...and he does at least defend his reasoning

unlike natsu


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> Everybody makes mistakes.



That's true. 

Just look at all the ODBs


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yamncha got no new powerups after Saiyan Saga ended, though while he did do the snake way thing and did train to fight the Androids, he's still not at Moon busting level.



If Piccolo can do it at the early Sayain arc, and I believe Yamcha can likely can during the Cell games going by powerscaling. He did almost beated a Saibamen, and one Saibamen is stated to be at the same level as Radditz.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I get why the MFG wiki is so much shit.



Apparently, every person who wants to join needs to have that shitty debater Tyrant approve them and the contents of their profiles.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 23, 2010)

Zetta said:


> I think I get why the MFG wiki is so much shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, every person who wants to join needs to have that shitty debater Tyrant approve them and the contents of their profiles.



Run by a fool, who only lets other fools in.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 23, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Hellspawn28 is fucking up.
> 
> OBD, what say you on this matter?
> 
> Are we forgiving or not?



Hellspawn28 is a good guy, and no one is perfect. I say forgive.

And regarding the wiki at MFG, it's obvious that theirs is significantly worse. When you have Pencil doing pages and Tyrant in charge of everything, what do you expect?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 23, 2010)

Made a profile for the Tyranid Carnifex, starting on Abaddon the Despoiler


----------



## Zetta (Jan 23, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Hellspawn28 is a good guy, and no one is perfect. I say forgive.
> 
> And regarding the wiki at MFG, it's obvious that theirs is significantly worse. When you have Pencil doing pages and Tyrant in charge of everything, what do you expect?



OMG HE CAN'T SPEEDBLITZ! HE'S ONLY SUPERLUMINAL WHILE THE OTHER GUY IS SOLAR FLARE SPEED.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 23, 2010)

whats worse is...your not actually made a mod..off actual skill

but popularity...

meaning that Tyrant went from moderator to S mod, in the span of a conversation "hey will you support me for S mod" 

yeah...even number of mods as their are members

Admins that are still Admins that don't even post any more

the forum..needs a complete overhaul


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 23, 2010)

Zetta said:


> OMG HE CAN'T SPEEDBLITZ! HE'S ONLY SUPERLUMINAL WHILE THE OTHER GUY IS SOLAR FLARE SPEED.



DBZ CHARACTERS ARE FTL AND CAN BUST GALAXIES! WE HAVE NO EVIDENCE, BUT IF WE SAY IT THEN IT MUST BE TRUE!

The only reason they tried to throw those terms in their wiki at all is to try to make it different from our own. and they still failed to do even that.

Pathetic.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> DBZ CHARACTERS ARE FTL AND CAN BUST GALAXIES! WE HAVE NO EVIDENCE, BUT IF WE SAY IT THEN IT MUST BE TRUE!
> 
> The only reason they tried to throw those terms in their wiki at all is to try to make it different from our own. and they still failed to do even that.
> 
> Pathetic.



the reason why their like this

is because they feel that the OBD is rude mean and arrogant and bullying

and the only way to prevent the AS from becoming the OBD

is to throw out an extreme comic bias...shit on the western world

and let fucking pencil..and tyrant have free reign..to do what ever they want

they are literally destroying the credibility and ambiance of their little forum..to spite..you guys

do you understand how fucking sad that is?

my god man


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

The MFG DBZ profiles are all based on powerscaling, and since Buu was shown to wipe out a galaxy in the anime filler sceen (even though we had no idea on how he destroy it) then they powerscaled all of the other characters that appear in GT after that.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> DBZ CHARACTERS ARE FTL AND CAN BUST GALAXIES! WE HAVE NO EVIDENCE, BUT IF WE SAY IT THEN IT MUST BE TRUE!
> 
> The only reason they tried to throw those terms in their wiki at all is to try to make it different from our own. and they still failed to do even that.
> 
> Pathetic.


I don't see the point in using superluminal or solar flare when I can say:

This character is mach 1200. Everyone easily understands that's bigger that mach 300 and you don't need to use stupid converters in order to keep the debate going. 




Hellspawn28 said:


> The MFG DBZ profiles are all based on powerscaling, and since Buu was shown to wipe out a galaxy in the anime filler sceen (even though we had no idea on how he destroy it) then they powerscaled all of the other characters that appear in GT after that.


Yeah see... that's moronic.

Also, please don't use the same logic in the OBD or the wiki.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 24, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Also I thought it took 10 years for Roshi to learn Kamehameha and goku learnt in 10 secs?



It took Roshi 50 years.



Hellspawn28 said:


> The MFG DBZ profiles are all based on powerscaling, and since Buu was shown to wipe out a galaxy in the anime filler sceen (even though we had no idea on how he destroy it) then they powerscaled all of the other characters that appear in GT after that.



Yeah, problem is that even if you use the anime as canon, that scene is directly contradicted by the manga where it says he only destroyed a few hundred planets over a period of several years. So unless they are actually using the anime as higher canon than the manga (which is just retarded) then that claim is pure wank.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

^Yeah one issue I have with the DB series that most of it is based on powerscaling. Where Comic book characters have their own feats 95% of the time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 24, 2010)

And DBZtards don't allow the same kind of powerscaling for comic characters.

Superman gets beat up by some guy with no feats?

OMG Superman is weak as shit!

DBZ fighters get beat up by the androids who have no feats?

OMG androids are planetbusters, even though they never demonstrated anything close to that!

The hypocrisy is sickening.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

So someone called Paracetmolboy applied.

Please check in here so we can confirm the identity.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 24, 2010)

You're seriously considering letting her in?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You're seriously considering letting her in?



I'm just curious if it's really her instead of some fuckknob thinking he can scare us into letting him in by posing as an admin.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2010)

It's her. I let her in. All she wanted to do is criticize the "Noobs Guide."


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

Zetta said:


> I think I get why the MFG wiki is so much shit.



...wow a was reading some vs and wow...i am speechless


*Spoiler*: __ 





> No, Gold Saints can not beat anyone form Dragonball.
> Gold Saints are YYH level





> Seriously stop wanking Saint Seiya, there whole universe is hyperbole..^^





> I've read Saint Seiya. The strongest technique in that series is called Galaxian Explosion by Gemini Knight and it doesn't compare at all to DB/Z attacks. Master Roshi's Kamehameha at the Moon was more impressive









*Spoiler*: __ 





> Who, in your opinion, is the weakest SS character that could take out SSJ4 Goku?



this is the response:


> Honestly? The Olympians or the Titans, for their nigh-omnipotence. Maybe some of the Anime Gold Saints, but I'm not too sure at all...



and...


> But judging by the insane power that Son Goku ssj4 displays, all of his techniques at his disposal and the fact that Son Goku can use instant transmission to easily surprise Gemini if his speed alone was not enough, i don't see how Gemini could even hope to be able to hit him at any moment or enter his mind. Personally i see one punch from Son Goku being enough to finish this match in his favour.







*Spoiler*: __ 





> Non-canon DBZ stomps on Saint Seiya.
> 
> Goku
> Strength: 160,000,000 tons at SSJ2
> ...





> the Manga DB characters were definitely FTL






and this guy  gojirason ..........


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

She could have just posted here.

I mean, I'm not going to stab her through the internet for posting in the OBD. Not from lack of trying mind you.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

by the way can i join the wiki?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> and this guy  gojirason ..........



man thinks..super.buu can destroy the marvel universe

ss4 gogeta is a universe buster casually 

and that Ben grimms feats don't matter because of a forty year old feat done by some one else

and databooks..

gotta love that guy..he's so horrible..biased

he also thinks..lord of the rings movies are canon to the novels and accurate depiction therein...despite claiming to be a lotr fan (that'd be Tantamount to heresy)


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> man thinks..super.buu can destroy the marvel universe
> 
> ss4 gogeta is a universe buster casually
> 
> ...


Mind updating their profiles? From what I hear, they're apparently FAR too positive.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

holy shit.......i was reading some profiles of that wiki......damn they arent serious are they?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

Wait, did Paracetamol Boy just register to bitch because our noob guide resembles the one on the Blender wiki that got deleted god knows how long ago?

I don't think I've ever been on said wiki. Seems kind of redundant to visit it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Wait, did Paracetamol Boy just register to bitch because our noob guide resembles the one on the Blender wiki that got deleted god knows how long ago?
> 
> I don't think I've ever been on said wiki. Seems kind of redundant to visit it.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 24, 2010)

Champagne beat me to it


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> ...wow a was reading some vs and wow...i am speechless
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where did you found those comments from?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Mind updating their profiles? From what I hear, they're apparently FAR too positive.



i don't have a membership in the wiki...

i told hellspawn too but he wont..seems to still have some loyalty to what the AS was before tyrant destroyed it 

i don't know how to make a wiki page but...I'll give you an mfg article..if you post it for me


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

Why not make a Wikispace account, and we can let you in?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i don't have a membership in the wiki...
> 
> i told hellspawn too but he wont..seems to still have some loyalty to what the AS was before tyrant destroyed it
> 
> i don't know how to make a wiki page but...I'll give you an mfg article..if you post it for me



I'll vouch for IW.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Why not make a Wikispace account, and we can let you in?



now how do i do that?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I'll vouch for IWD.



cool i requested to join


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

*clicks approve button*


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I think IWD is good enough to join, and if he needs help on making a profile then 88, or I can help him out on that.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Wiki IWD


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Where did you found those comments from?



from here 

and here 

.....hey so sorry for asking again but what do i have to do to join the wiki?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> from here
> 
> and here
> 
> .....hey so sorry for asking again but what do i have to do to join the wiki?



Get someone to vouch for you and hope the organizors don't use their veto.

I haven't ever had to use mine so...


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Get someone to vouch for you and hope the organizors don't use their veto.
> 
> I haven't ever had to use mine so...



i see well i am new so dont know if some one would vouch for me in the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Wait, did Paracetamol Boy just register to bitch because our noob guide resembles the one on the Blender wiki that got deleted god knows how long ago?
> 
> I don't think I've ever been on said wiki. Seems kind of redundant to visit it.



I say kick her out (if it hasn't been done already). I honestly don't even know why she was let in, but she is not going to contribute anything useful and is bitching over nothing like it's some serious shit.

Take care of the problem in advance.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> from here
> 
> and here
> 
> .....hey so sorry for asking again but what do i have to do to join the wiki?



I remember those threads, those are pretty old. I have no idea on what Gojirason thinks of SS now? I think you have to wait a bit long to join the Wiki since it seems you are a bit new here.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 24, 2010)

wow o______O


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2010)

paramacetal boy was the one who negged me because of my sig 


anywhom, did someone let her in?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2010)

For some reason, yes, she was let in. And she really needs to have her ass kicked out.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2010)

Id let her in. I'm not planning on kicking her out until this gets resolved.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think you have to wait a bit long to join the Wiki since it seems you are a bit new here.



yep you are right guess i will have to wait for the moment


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 24, 2010)

so i made my first wiki page

hows it look?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so i made my first wiki page
> 
> hows it look?



pretty cool congrats! by the way ....hahaha fuck those guys sure like to wank XD



> "SS4 gogeta can annihilate multiverses "





> "super buuhan could collapse the marvel universe and kill eternity"





> has said that Goku possess mental resistance sufficient to prevent mind rape by character like Charles Xavier



hahahahaha


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think their should be a guide on how to make character profiles for newbies? It's seems like a good idea.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Should there be a debate "style" wiki article...

like showing the different methods/styles used in the obd..both the good and bad...

and then cite members with examples

we could wookiepedias lightsaber combat article as an example

or is this too complicated?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

So will this whole Blender bitching /Zetta vs Red business be added to the time line and major events sections?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So will this whole Blender bitching /Zetta vs Red business be added to the time line and major events sections?



Since when is Red notable?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 25, 2010)

he was notable in one thread, where he fucked up majorly

that was it


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Who the fuck is NaziPyro?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so i made my first wiki page
> 
> hows it look?


Better now that I cleaned up the terrible grammar, punctuation, capitalization and run-on sentences.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So will this whole Blender bitching /Zetta vs Red business be added to the time line and major events sections?



I helped too 

Anywhom no one cares about red as far as they can throw him


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Id let her in. I'm not planning on kicking her out until this gets resolved.



Actually, that was Spy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

some one needs to edit the LOTR page

the first age heroes where well beyond peak humans..and  one or two well into the low low  supersonic...territory

Galadriel herself is..physically strong enough to tear down a castle and punk out an army..and was said that Sauron himself would have to personally confront her..with the ring for any chance of a victory



Abigail said:


> Better now that I cleaned up the terrible grammar, punctuation, capitalization and run-on sentences.



you mind if i post my articles here..for beta first? then or something

because the last thing i want to do is complicate the wiki


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

You know IDW, you can use a spell checker online to check your pages before you post them. If not then use MS word unless your PC does not have them.



> some one needs to edit the LOTR page
> 
> the first age heroes where well beyond peak humans..and one or two well into the low low supersonic...territory
> 
> Galadriel herself is..physically strong enough to tear down a castle and punk out an army..and was said that Sauron himself would have to personally confront her..with the ring for any chance of a victory



Since you part of the wiki then you should able to edit it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Id let her in. I'm not planning on kicking her out until this gets resolved.



Honestly, she never should have been let into the wiki in the first place. She's not an OBD'er, she isn't contributing anything useful, and she is creating unnecessary drama. If she has a problem with something, she could have posted it here rather than whining like a child in the wiki itself.

But it's your decision to make, so I'll trust your judgement on this matter.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Should there be a debate "style" wiki article...
> 
> like showing the different methods/styles used in the obd..both the good and bad...
> 
> ...



I don't really find that to be complicated. In fact, it sounds like a good idea to me, so long as no noob tries to imitate another member's debating style based on the wiki page, assuming it gets created.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Since you part of the wiki then you should able to edit it.



i don't want to give abbey a brain aneurysm


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I don't really find that to be complicated. In fact, it sounds like a good idea to me, so long as no noob tries to imitate another member's debating style based on the wiki page, assuming it gets created.



how do we go about doing this

four or five different main styles used by the various members

and then sub sections for those who..differ or excell in one area?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone requested to join under the name NaziPyro.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how do we go about doing this
> 
> four or five different main styles used by the various members
> 
> and then sub sections for those who..differ or excell in one area?



Sounds good. You just have to cover all the general debating styles.

For example some posters like me have a more aggressive debating style, than we have the trolling debating style, the 4chan faggotry style of posting random memes etc.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Sounds good. You just have to cover all the general debating styles.
> 
> For example some posters like me have a more aggressive debating style, than we have the trolling debating style, the 4chan faggotry style of posting random memes etc.



thinking up names for the different styles is proving to be hard


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Actually, that was Spy.



*ugh* I can never keep up with these name changes.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Someone requested to join under the name NaziPyro.


Gonna say no right away because of the "Nazi" part of his name I assume? Tsk tsk.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Honestly, she never should have been let into the wiki in the first place. She's not an OBD'er, she isn't contributing anything useful, and she is creating unnecessary drama. If she has a problem with something, she could have posted it here rather than whining like a child in the wiki itself.
> 
> But it's your decision to make, so I'll trust your judgement on this matter.


Ok, just got a PM. It's resolved. Imma go kick her now. There we go.



> I don't really find that to be complicated. In fact, it sounds like a good idea to me, so long as no noob tries to imitate another member's debating style based on the wiki page, assuming it gets created.


I agree with this. Also, it would be hilarious if they try that and then run into the real thing.

I also removed Red given how he's so keen on not to be associated with us in the Blender. If he doesn''t want to be an OBDer anymore, that's fine but a requirement for editing this place is being an OBDer so... goodbye Red.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

This Is Sparta said:


> Gonna say no right away because of the "Nazi" part of his name I assume? Tsk tsk.



Not really, we're actually wondering who it is. That's all.

Also, you haven't replied to the posts made 2 pages ago about how much shit MFG wiki is compared to us.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermind, it is simple enough, over complicating it is a bad thing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> I also removed Red given how he's so keen on not to be associated with us in the Blender. If he doesn''t want to be an OBDer anymore, that's fine but a requirement for editing this place is being an OBDer so... goodbye Red.



And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

There was much rejoicing.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think that Nazi guy is Vegeta from MFG. Since I notice that name from the MFGwikispace.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Not really, we're actually wondering who it is. That's all.
> 
> Also, you haven't replied to the posts made 2 pages ago about how much shit MFG wiki is compared to us.


Oh, my bad. Hrrrmmm. I plead the 5th.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think that Nazi guy is Vegeta from MFG. Since I notice that name from the MFGwikispace.


Whatever. People who don't confirm their identity are not getting in.

That's just common sense.




This Is Sparta said:


> Oh, my bad. Hrrrmmm. I plead the 5th.


Pffft. Too easy.


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Id let her in. I'm not planning on kicking her out until this gets resolved.



I sure as hell did not let her in. Please kick her out.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuco said:


> I sure as hell did not let her in. Please kick her out.



Yeah, it was S_S.

This is what happens when you guys change names every week. I start to confuse you and S_S. Least CBG kept his name.

Also, yeah, I did.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how do we go about doing this
> 
> four or five different main styles used by the various members
> 
> and then sub sections for those who..differ or excell in one area?



One way to start could be with looking at Zetta's flow chart. While it was used to make fun of Wesley, it still named a couple of real debating styles. After the page is created, I'm sure we'll all be more than happy to add on to it.

Something we'll want to be careful of doing, though, is saying "Debating style A is better than debating style B" because that could lead to obvious and unnecessary problems.

As you can see, I took Zetta's chart and edited the last part about Wesley out.



Of course, we should probably go into a bit more detail if we do this, but that a good starting place.



Zetta said:


> Ok, just got a PM. It's resolved. Imma go kick her now. There we go.
> 
> 
> I agree with this. Also, it would be hilarious if they try that and then run into the real thing.
> ...



All's well that ends well, I guess.

As for Red, I've never had a personal problem with the guy, and I do commend him for taking on Viking Zero, but I'm overall neutral towards him, so I can't honestly say it's a big deal that he has been removed.


----------



## lambda (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Ok, just got a PM. It's resolved. Imma go kick her now. There we go.


So the only interesting bit happened where we couldn't see it. What bullshit.


> I agree with this. Also, it would be hilarious if they try that and then run into the real thing.
> 
> I also removed Red given how he's so keen on not to be associated with us in the Blender. If he doesn''t want to be an OBDer anymore, that's fine but a requirement for editing this place is being an OBDer so... goodbye Red.


Tragedy.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> As for Red, I've never had a personal problem with the guy, and I do commend him for taking on Viking Zero, but I'm overall neutral towards him, so I can't honestly say it's a big deal that he has been removed.



I was neutral with that guy. He just fucked up big time yesterday.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> One way to start could be with looking at Zetta's flow chart. While it was used to make fun of Wesley, it still named a couple of real debating styles. After the page is created, I'm sure we'll all be more than happy to add on to it.
> 
> Something we'll want to be careful of doing, though, is saying "Debating style A is better than debating style B" because that could lead to obvious and unnecessary problems.
> 
> ...



i was actually thinking about doing breif individual articles for each style then linking poster profiles associated with that Though i think that would have to be done by you or zetta some one with way more obd experience them me should be able to give a more accurate peg...on who's doing what



Zetta said:


> I agree with this. Also, it would be hilarious if they try that and then run into the real thing..



mind if i use your chart as a reference?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i was actually thinking about doing breif individual articles for each style then linking poster profiles associated with that Though i think that would have to be done by you or zetta some one with way more obd experience them me should be able to give a more accurate peg...on who's doing what



That would be fine. When you finish your first article, PM it to another member then before posting it on the wiki and we could see how it looks, what needs to be edited, etc.



Crimson King said:


> I was neutral with that guy. He just fucked up big time yesterday.



I agree. His antics were pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> So the only interesting bit happened where we couldn't see it. What bullshit.
> Tragedy.





			
				Machinesister said:
			
		

> I went to bed when you came on, so apologies for the late reply.
> 
> Thanks for being civil about this while I myself have been less so.
> 
> Earlier I would have asked that ye take off the graphics at the very least, but Blender is giving the encyclopedia another shot, so there will be an overhaul and as such, the old formats/info will be ignored in favour of new ones. So tl;dr don't do anything. Thanks for your time.



That's what she PM'ed with some parts taken out where she explains how the guides look the same.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> mind if i use your chart as a reference?


I don't really mind people using things I make in general.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> That's what she PM'ed with some parts taken out where she explains how the guides look the same.
> 
> 
> I don't really mind people using things I make in general.



thanks....



Narcissus said:


> That would be fine. When you finish your first article, PM it to another member then before posting it on the wiki and we could see how it looks, what needs to be edited, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> .



alright do you mind beta reading it a little

edit HELLSPAWN what the fuck man...if your gonna low blow some one...i mean god damn

dude you trying to start a board war? lord knows you just got me perma banned from a bunch of sections bro


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> alright do you mind beta reading it a little



No problem with me. I'd have to do it later tonight though, but sure.



> edit HELLSPAWN what the fuck man...if your gonna low blow some one...i mean god damn
> 
> dude went behind our back and linked our wiki entry on mfg to tyrant..



And what's Tyrant going to do? Cry at us? Ask us to be nice and change it? Make an account and neg us for it?

Please. No one gives a shit about the MFG users.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> No problem with me. I'd have to do it later tonight though, but sure.



it might take me awhile..I'm still thinking of fucking names

"the calm refuter" seems to be EM 

"aggressive analyst" 

"old master short temper"

all these sound cool until i type 'em 



Narcissus said:


> And what's Tyrant going to do? Cry at us? Ask us to be nice and change it? Make an account and neg us for it?
> 
> Please. No one gives a shit about the MFG users.



that i don't care about at all

the "insulting MFG here" then going over there and going "lol they are trolls in teh wiki"

is a little..insulting


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2010)

This is the battledome, and what is one without a little bloodshed now and then?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> dude you trying to start a board war? lord knows you just got me perma banned from a bunch of sections bro


Could you link me to where he did this?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> One way to start could be with looking at Zetta's flow chart. While it was used to make fun of Wesley, it still named a couple of real debating styles. After the page is created, I'm sure we'll all be more than happy to add on to it.
> 
> Something we'll want to be careful of doing, though, is saying "Debating style A is better than debating style B" because that could lead to obvious and unnecessary problems.
> 
> ...



Zetta didn't actually make that chart, he just added on the last part about wesley and the part above that


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it might take me awhile..I'm still thinking of fucking names
> 
> "the calm refuter" seems to be EM
> 
> ...



That's fine. I will have to go pretty soon 'cause I have some school stuff to take care of. Just PM me whenever your ready.




> that i don't care about at all
> 
> the "insulting MFG here" then going over there and going "lol they are trolls in teh wiki"
> 
> is a little..insulting



So wait, he did this in an insulting manner?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Zetta didn't actually make that chart, he just added on the last part about wesley and the part above that



Ah, didn't know that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2010)

Edited some more information into this. Add as necessary.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> So wait, he did this in an insulting manner?



yeah kinda..he seems to think I'm a liar..and then had this "ooh boy doggy look wut be going in dat der forum mastah tyrant" attitude...

i have nothing against hellspawn he's a great guy and a good poster he also..took the risk of personally vouching for me here..which i will always appreciate...he is an E friend for life for that 

but that was uncalled for man especially when the damn debates with proof should be there (unless they where deleted..or edited as the boss there is wont to do)



Zetta said:


> Could you link me to where he did this?



I'm fairly certain I'ma get banned from that site for good if i do

and i still like certain sections...enough to

but


*Spoiler*: __ 



Have you seen this yet?



Yeah I was asking I was laughing at all of the stuff he made. I notice you made a account on Herochat also.


Oh by the way. Look what IDW worte about you in the OBDwiki.



I don't where he got the idea of you saying Buu can beat Moringstar, and the LOTR movies are canon?




lucifer morning-star hellspawn really? really?

i said that when? don't fucking accuse me of lying when you can do a god damned search find all the god damn claims you want from these people


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone see anythnig wrong with their wiki?


Specifically the I section.



> *  Ichigo Kurosaki (Bleach)
> * Imperium of Man (Starcraft)


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Does anyone see anythnig wrong with their wiki?
> 
> 
> Specifically the I section.



in fact pretty much all of that wiki is kind of messed up......


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

> HELLSPAWN what the fuck man...if your gonna low blow some one...i mean god damn



Oh sorry my mistake, and no one here cares on what MFG says about us. Same goes with MFG too, since no one their cares there what we think of them too. I was asking if Gojirason thought of the wiki.

I did not mean to cause any trouble or anything.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Oh sorry my mistake, and no one here cares on what MFG says about us. Same goes with MFG too, since no one their cares there what we think of them too. I was asking if Gojirason thought of the wiki.
> 
> I did not mean to cause any trouble or anything.



i know they dont 

its the underhanded implication that I'm a liar you threw out there man


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Whatever. People who don't confirm their identity are not getting in.
> 
> That's just common sense.


NaziPyro is obviously me.





> Pffft. Too easy.


Or was it?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Zetta didn't actually make that chart, he just added on the last part about wesley and the part above that


Yup, pretty much. It's pretty blatant considering the letters on the pieces I added doesn't match the rest at all. I thought people would have noticed it without me needing to mention it.

Isn't it ironic that adding that got me banned for 2 weeks?




This Is Sparta said:


> NaziPyro is obviously me.


Nah, see. If you had said that at once...

Anyone want to vouch for this guy?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

I know Vegeta from MFG, and he is a good member, and a decent poster. I say let him in for now.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

i say hell no

seriously..look at his sig...look at the attitude of his posts...absolutely not


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I know Vegeta from MFG, and he is a good member, and a decent poster. I say let him in for now.



I say no. he's not even a member here.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2010)

*Chulance* has "left" the wiki.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I say no. he's not even a member here.



This.  He should at least be a member here for a while first.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

We seem to be purging alot of members this month.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 25, 2010)

Who were Despair, paracetamolboy, and why were they kicked (along with chulance)?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I know Vegeta from MFG, and he is a good member, and a decent poster. I say let him in for now.



You're apparently trying to start shit by snitching to Tyrant. While I don't mind since Tyrant is an Alpha Mongoloid, I do however question why you're doing this.



Rachmiel said:


> Who were Despair, paracetamolboy, and why were they kicked (along with chulance)?


ParacetamolBoy was Machinesister and she joined so she could complain about the Noob Guide. We've solved this so I removed her. She didn't mind.

Depair is Red. Red went to great lengths in the Blender last night in order not to get associated with us. Even going as far as calling us an infestation. I don't care if he leaves the OBD but you need to be an OBDer to get editing rights here so... it's a natural consequence of his actions I suppose.

Ask God Movement about Chulance.

I also fixed  this up.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

God Movement said:


> *Chulance* has "left" the wiki.



How come he left? 



> You're apparently trying to start shit by snitching to Tyrant. While I don't mind since Tyrant is an Alpha Mongoloid, I do however question why you're doing this.



You know good point, he does not have enough post here. Sorry Nazi but you need to post here more often to join.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I know Vegeta from MFG, and he is a good member, and a decent poster. I say let him in for now.


I'm going too have to call into question your ability to vouch for people.


Zetta said:


> I also fixed  this up.



Yeah, I spent half an hour fixing it then said, "fuck it, it's good enough for me".


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Who were Despair, paracetamolboy, and why were they kicked (along with chulance)?



He more or less joined for nothing. He made a few edits and has been inactive ever since. A lot of members were against him joining since the beginning. In the end he didn't really have much to contribute.



Hellspawn28 said:


> How come he left?



I kicked him.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> How come he left?



The quotation marks around left should tip you off that he's being sarcastic and that he kicked him out.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

*first "style"*

the only thing i wanna stress is this should not be used to to say "Who's better then who" or anything like that like narc said a shitstorm would rage from that

but any ways heres my first one..grammar fail aside..what yall think?

*Aggressive analyst *

Aggressive analyst are known for their dedicated dissection of every point made by the poster they are debating against. They go through each and every claim made often refuting them or picking them apart with Sarcasm or insults -backed up by actual proof. These posters are known for dissecting another posters points and often breaking their momentum, when debating they often do not write with formal language or big words preferring to keep it simple short and to the point. These debaters tend to have a some what conservative interpretation of the battledomes Standards of evidence.

While most are other wise easy to get along with, when a troll poster and a poster in general makes an stupid post they do not hesitate to tear into who ever said it regardless of the other posters status-they will respond to stupidity accordingly 

*Strength*: works very well against text walls and the Filibuster posting style. Trolls tend to have no way to deal with this type of poster and tend to either flee from the debate or fall apart and melt down completely 

in the hands a veteran Debater an aggressive analyst can personally hold his own against multiple posters of various ranks most of any forums Giants will use this style combined with another or any Variants of this one

these posters may have the records for most trolls banned after a debate with them

*style variants*: _passive aggressive analyst, cold analyst , the dispassionate debater _

*Weaknesses: * two competent or experienced aggressive debaters against each other often cause a thread to explode into a gigantic brawl between them often derailing the thread or making it impossible for any one to get in the debate with out being pushed out.

not very good against the more calm patient version of this style. 

Trolls tend to try and use this as a weapon it often fails dismally or they use to attempt to take comments out of context which only makes them look like Hypocrites 

not recommended for newbies unless their already experienced in debating and have a ready supply of evidence to back up their actions.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 25, 2010)

Overall, looks good.  Maybe expand upon the style variants section, as well as add a section that lists some Aggressive Analyst debaters of course.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Overall, looks good.  Maybe expand upon the style variants section, as well as add a section that lists some Aggressive Analyst debaters of course.



I'm gonna create i guess one master list page

and then a bunch of..different pages with the sub styles..

i wanna let more experience posters give a list to members who use the different styles

since i don't think i been here long enough to give an accurate peg down


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

Chulance should've never been allowed in the Wiki the first place.

Like Rice Ball.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> Chulance should've never been allowed in the Wiki the first place.
> 
> Like Rice Ball.



That's an interesting notion.



Who do you guys think should not be on this list due to them being fuckwads or being complete shit for this wiki.

We have one vote for Ricey.

If popular demand is met, I suppose kicking people should not be a problem.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2010)

Rice Ball shouldn't be there. We don't need any more votes, kick him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> That's an interesting notion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pitlord
Herekic

maybe Rice Ball


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> That's an interesting notion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rice ball
Kazuma
pitlord
Herekic

Edit: Let's kick that Crimson King guy too.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Rice ball
> Kazuma
> pitlord
> Herekic
> ...


Kazuma's a cool dude, I say no to kicking him.

Yes to Ricey, Pitlord-koon and Herekic getting the boot though.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow.

That's some major support for Ricey, Herekic and pitlord-kuwn. Anyone else want a say or?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

aggressive analyst sub section  

*style variants*: _passive aggressive analyst, cold analyst , the dispassionate debater_

*Passive aggressive analyst*: much like the original style a debater using passive aggressive analyst will pick apart a posters response piece by piece using a mix of evidence and hostility , though this poster will be far more subtle in his approach often procrastinating between replies forcing the other OBD'er to come back hours or days later to refute them this style often involves _implied_ condescension  the other Poster may perceive which tends to cause the other poster to loose composure faster.

a passive aggressive debater will have a lazy attitude as if arguing against you is nothing more then a trifle, this tactic causes the other poster to loose focus get angry and make errors. Heavily manipulative a passive aggressive debater will also use a poster prior history against them to impeach their credibility. Often an aggressive analyst will use the main style in conjunction with this style, or posters of the main style will often be seen double teaming trolls with a member using this style.

*Strength*: works well with the Aggressive analysts or against new members or trolls, in a debate against a troll a passive aggressive analyst will unhinge them far easier then other posters and will cause them to abandon the thread. Though this style debater may often receive luke-warm reactions from other members their potency is in a debate cannot be ignored. when used in combination with aggressive analyst Filibusterer or War-hawk  styles it can be a potent form of debate, a devastating mix of overt hostility and subtlety can cause other debaters to fall apart usually in short order. a debate like this between two Veteran members will seem like a brutal flame war and can be very intimidating to read even if those posters have an amicable relationship. one of the styles that tends to easily impress most new members..

*Weaknesses*:  Trolls often use this style, long existing trolls tend to master this making it a some what controversial debate style. Is ironically very weak against an Aggressive Analyst despite working well with them only a master passive aggressive analyst should take on Aggressive analyst alone . the Cold analyst will usually break this style apart effortlessly and the Dispassionate analyst can usually crush a debater of this style in short order . Using this style alone often culminates in members viewing such a poster as a hated troll.

it is extremely unwise to use this style alone and against more experience multi styled debaters they tend to not be able to last very long...Most Veteran members can easily handle debaters who use only this style

New members should never use this style until they have earned respect and moved to the middle tier.

_examples_: Red(poorly) Ante-existence (uses this and Aspiring Duelist ) ScreenXsurfur (combines this with aggressive Analyst )

---------

*cold analyst* Sub variant of the Aggressive analyst that evolved largely on CBUB and AS VS in the early days of Internet fictional debates, poster who use this style are almost always aloof rarely posting in the convo threads and rarely if ever cracking a joke or posting for lulz, they are pure business  rarely if ever entering a thread unless they see serious trolling or stupidity or something they feel needs correcting.  unyielding and unrelenting they combine both an aggressive Analyst over hostility passive aggressive Analyst gentle abuse and a duelists sense of skill and camaraderie or ruthlessness into an art form every single claim they make they back up with facts every single statement they make has a scan a calculation or some form of proof behind it.

Never saying anything unless they know their right these are often times the most formidable debaters on any forum. they're also the rarest posting very infrequently and are almost always first Generation members on any forum they post on and even then joining with a history on another forum.  it is inadvisable for any new member to debate this poster and even Veteran members should take such a poster on with numeric superiority . These posters are often a master of every other debate style but use "_Ruthless Duelist_" and "_Aggressive analyst_ " with "passive aggressive analyst" in unison making it an art form. these posters almost always have an extremely hard lined interpretation of the rules  and are almost always also a War-Hawk, these posters suffer no fools and can wipe entire groups of trolls out single handedly.  

Very few posters on the Internet remain who can use this style effectively. Most Veteran members and forum Big Dogs use elements of this style with great skill but rarely if ever fully evolve into one such debater 

*Strengths*: very well informed these posters never make a post unless they are absolutely correct. Often posses a vast library of evidence to submit and possess intimate knowledge of the rules of the forum often better even then the very mods and admins who run the place.  Unyielding they have almost limitless stamina and will stop at nothing to crush the opposition

members like this are very well respected and feared

_Weaknesses_ : not very sociable these members wont be seen doing anything other then owning some new member who steps out of line. These posters are also often hated or treated with weary respect by most new members. Trolls will usually develop an obsession with this member and harass him/her any chance they get. 

_members example_:  _Endless mike seems to be the main wielder of this style-but he is far more sociable and tolerant then most others_

_Zetta and TWF use elements of this style _

*Dispassionate debater* : posters who seem to not have a favorite character but argue when ever they see trolls wanking or underestimating characters. these debaters are usually wielders of the  Aggressive Analyst Style and the Friendly duelist style. These members enjoy an argument and wield an impressive amount of general knowledge, while not an expert in one specific thing they will know passing amount of information on everything discussed and that which they don't they will research. Mild mannered until proved into debating with trolls they can be formidable opponents. the sheer amount of topics they can contribute on means they tend to know a fair deal about other posters habits and mannerisms allowing for an easy familiarity and the ability to adjust their debating style in accordance with the level of their opponent. Often coldly objective with a very Conservative interpretation of the rules with a familiarity of them. This familiarity coupled with their versatility allows them to change styles of debate immediately to suit the poster and can at times go from an unrelenting force to a calm neutral debater in mere pages this often breaks the momentum of the other debaters and can dissect their posting style breaking their ability to win an argument. most new members use elements of  this as a platform  before fully mastering one of the main styles and figuring out their niche. A competent user of this style excels in debating one on one but a master of this style can be a formidable opponent able to challenge multiple posters at once tends to gain respect from new members

a Veteran using this style will be the most friendly with the new members and willing to help them and put up with them when they make typical newb mistakes.

*Strengths*: combining knowledge skill and versatility with aggression sarcasm and swift responses a dispassionate debater can turn an other wise confident troll into a raging madman in under a few posts. Able to both post long long posts that match or exceed even the most ardent filibusterer or the most simple and brutally honest. a Dispassionate debater uses a mix of laid back objectivity and cold logic evidence or humor and aggression to get under debaters skins. when in a battle these ObD'ers can switch style almost immediately confusing and catching posters off balance Passive Aggressive debaters can't handle a master of this style  in any capacity what so ever unless they are skilled in use of other debate styles

most Veteran members draw on this style but rarely use it as their main style.

_Weaknesses_: Stamina these debaters enter a thread and drive rival posters or trolls apart inside of a page or two but if the rival OBD'er can take the sudden changes and adaptability and continue to debate them after the initial attack they usually cannot continue with their forward momentum and will have to concede or bow out of the thread. Against specialist in one set of fiction and most Veteran members these Debaters normally don't last long. 

A true master of this style how ever can over come this weakness posters like this are rare how ever

_member examples: Abigail (who uses this in combination with Aggressive Analyst)  The Immortal Watch Dog uses elements of this style. Emperor Joker platinum Endless mike and TWF and Kamen rider ryoma all use elements of this style (though EM and Ryoma seem to make use of this the most_)

that's it for the Aggressive Analyst section although i really think Zetta Abby EM or godmovement or who ever should do the adding members...to these styles

since they know more then i do

hows i do?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 25, 2010)

^someone give this man a medal.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> _member examples: *Abigail (who uses this in combination with Aggressive Analyst)*  The Immortal Watch Dog uses elements of this style. Emperor Joker platinum Endless mike and TWF and Kamen rider ryoma all use elements of this style (though EM and Ryoma seem to make use of this the most_)
> 
> that's it for the Aggressive Analyst section although i really think Zetta Abby EM or godmovement or who ever should do the adding members...to these styles
> 
> ...


I see my name, I'm happy. 


KurouKetsu said:


> ^someone give this man a medal.



A rep will have to do.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i say hell no
> 
> seriously..look at his sig...look at the attitude of his posts...absolutely not


You're being trolled. :/


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I see my name, I'm happy.



i think i know enough of you to stick you there...

think i should create separate articles for the different sub sections?




Abigail said:


> A rep will have to do.



why thank you

the Duelist is coming up soon



This Is Sparta said:


> You're being trolled. :/



i figured as much who's trollen me? were at?


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's some major support for Ricey, Herekic and pitlord-kuwn. Anyone else want a say or?



I've seen enough evidence for pitlord, but Herekic and Riceball should get a chance to have their say.  I also never seem to see any of the stuff that draws such ire towards Herekic.  He still hasn't made any pages or edits since he joined up in April, so I don't know if he'd really care either way though.  Also, keep Kazuma in.

And good job Watchdog, +reps.  And if it looks to big and bulky on the wiki, you might want to use a bullet point format on some parts.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Rice ball
> Kazuma
> pitlord
> Herekic
> ...



Agreed

lets kick him as soon as possible.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2010)

and another JJBA character added.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

and it's done

although i need some one to link the listed members in



sorry in advance for the awful spelling


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and it's done
> 
> although i need some one to link the listed members in
> 
> ...



Nice.  Made about three grammatical corrections, but I'm about to pass out from being too tired.  I'll do more later maybe.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

God Movement said:


> *Chulance* has "left" the wiki.



Ha. I told you he shouldn't have been let in. Once again, I was right. :ho

Also, good job on those pages IWD.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and it's done
> 
> although i need some one to link the listed members in
> 
> ...



Pretty much fixed up. I might have missed a few things.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice work there IWD.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2010)

Great job Watchdog on that.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Done fixing up the other three for the most part.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and it's done
> 
> although i need some one to link the listed members in
> 
> ...



Also I added the people who you mentioned used Aggressive Analyst style on the other pages.

So basically ScreenXsurfur and myself. It's a start at least.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Nice page IDW, other then a few spelling errors, it's a nice page. You should try to some character profile pages.
> 
> Tyrant wanted me to post this message on this thread. He wanted to post this since he can't make account here. You all might get a good laugh from it though.



Lol at our wiki being trash compared to theirs.

Also, no, we aren't going over there.

The second we start to win a debate Tyrant will start banning.

He's already proved time and time again he's more then childish enough to do so.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I find it a bit odd for him to go on Herochat to try a fourm war against us really?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

My reply:

Says the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who needs mod powers to act like a big man. For all your blustering, instead of coming over here where we can't even hurt you because everyone here is a normal member, you want us to go to MFG where you can use mod powers. Scared, you big gay cock maestro?

In short Tyrant, you're a fucking coward. Why don't you come and bring it, turdburgler. Also, calling people weeaboo's while you suck the cock of DBZ's anime instead of knowing the manga... Way to be a moron Tyrant. Glad to see the degenerates at MFG still have King Inbred to lead them.

Come back when your wiki isn't blatantly stealing our profiles. Your Goku profile is a direct rip-off of ours, picture and all. So our wiki is so bad you're copying it. Wow, you suck at this Tyrant.

Tyrant: Hiding behind mod status in order to compensate for his small penis. What a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Feel free to relay that message to King Inbred.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2010)

lol that is the statement of a guy who belives DB are galaxy busters XD


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Feel free to relay that message to King Inbred.



Slightly off topic but lol.



Abigail said:


> This.
> 
> Seriously, stop bowing to King Retard.



Great minds and all that jazz.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

What's hilarious about that is he says We're corwards

i spent about six months..calling him a retarded excuse for a mod....and saying his job was fucking horrible

hell i publicly  called him out in front of the admins and members when ace lost it and removed all the mods...and thye needed new ones and straight up said 

"i really don't care who takes over the AS tyrant is the single worse thing to ever happen to that forum..he needs to go NOW"

yet we;re cowards?

never mind...him and his...sycophant posters have never won a single debate against an OBD'er


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Lol at our wiki being trash compared to theirs.
> 
> Also, no, we aren't going over there.
> 
> ...



I'm actually thinking about going over there and calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Hell ban me but then again, I never intended to make a account over there in the first place....and im a pro at using proxy's. Technically it wouldn't even be considered a raid since he is inviting us.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

He called us cowards for talking shit here when he's doing the same thing there


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

YOU GAIZ ARE COWARDS FOR NOT COMING TO THE FORUM THAT I HAVE SUPREME CONTROL OVER! ONLY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) STAY ON NEUTRAL GROUND!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrant, a true failure to the end.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 25, 2010)

There must be something better to discuss than Tyrant. How about Sasuke?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh that was a low blow Ono. So very low.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2010)

i sense a tyrant vs sasuke thread :ho 

ok no too much fail in one place XD


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Hahahaahahaha.

I just checked their wiki thread. He wants to remove member profiles because we have them for our members.

So he's basically removing the only thing that makes his wiki unique and instead focusing on a facet of his wiki in which he is clearly inferior to ours. Both in quality and quantity.

Talk about wiki suicide.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

i need to work on the second style

Filibusterer 

sub sections: _the preacher_ _the victim _ _the scientist _

any one wanna throw some ideas out?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Hahahaahahaha.
> 
> I just checked their wiki thread. He wants to remove member profiles because we have them for our members.
> 
> ...



So he's pulling a Budd Dwyer on his wiki?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> So he's pulling a Budd Dwyer on his wiki?



seems that way

i dont know what you guys did to him when he joined here

but his entire E being..is defined by spiting you


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

They stole like 95% of the content and images of the JJBA portion of our Wiki to their's, even going so far as to use the image I cropped from a RAW of Part 5 for Diavolo's profile.


----------



## Be Narutard (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys are hilarious.

Oh and for the record, your boy Darth Nihilus is over there. Notice how he isn't banned. Maybe because I don't ban dipshits. So act accordingly, and then you won't have to get all butthurt when you get a ban. 

Zetta, you're a pussy and a terrible debator. Your insults sound like they came from a 5 year old. You have a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar, to which you fap to every night. 

Good luck raiding our forums lol. First of all, not one of you even has the balls to come over there. And even if you did plan a raid, it wouldn't work since you need Admin approval before registering. Rofl. OBD fails again.

Oh and Narcissus, I hope you like this avatar I made for you. I love you so much I spent a whole bunch of time on it for you. :3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

fuck off tyrant

seriously


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> -snip-



Why is it that you want us to join so badly?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

What is this faggotry i'm sensing?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2010)

This was a surprisingly accurate and interesting description of how I debate.
I don't like to think I'm condescending, though... Not usually anyway. It's not like I think I'm better than anyone I debate against. I just know how easily I get pissed off and when i get angry I tend to think even less than usual.

Which doesn't work in a debate. Hence I try to stay calm and just keep it all friendly, if only in a superficial way.

Still, that was a pretty cool read. What's an Aspiring Duelist though?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> What is this faggotry i'm sensing?



It never ends.


----------



## Be Narutard (Jan 25, 2010)

MFG - 1
OBD - 0

Later, pussies. I'll see you over there if you ever feel like backing your shittalk with an actual debate. 

Oh, and sup A Tour le Monde.


----------



## lambda (Jan 25, 2010)

So you're challenging us to come knowing we won't be allowed in? 

Genius.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Today is just full of lulz it seems.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> MFG - 1
> OBD - 0
> 
> Later, pussies. I'll see you over there if you ever feel like backing your shittalk with an actual debate.
> ...



why are you even fucking bothering...good christ tyrant...seriously?

seriously?

instead of crying because a few of us...walked out on your bullshit....and being mad because another forum mocks you

why donlt you do your fucking job..and not give a shit and just keep..working on the As

but no..you can't your a sad little attention whore..you can't help it and a horrible fucking mod

reported for fucking dupe posting..


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

IWD just told to fuck off. Now kindly hop off our XXL nuts, you huge piece of shit.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys shouldn't have reported him yet, there was still lulz to be had


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> *snip*


The fuck are you talking about nutlicker?  We have better things to do than raid your insignificant backwater forum.

Maybe you don't get this Tyrant, but we're not taking you seriously. You and MFG are just a running joke with us.

I also like how the best insult you have is calling me a bad DEBATOR (as opposed to a debater, you illiterate piece of shit?) and saying the character in my set is gay. Whooptifuckingdoo King Inbred. What's next? A your mom joke?

God, you suck at this Tyrant. I like that you're butthurt enough to use Hellspawn as your lackey AND make a dupe. Looks like the big bad mod can't handle the OBD. As expected from Massive Fucking Gaywads and their leader, King Inbred. A forum for the lowest of the low. DBZ-weeaboo's on the same level as moe fuckers. Tyrant the huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> WAH WAH I'M A FUCKING LITTLE DICKLESS WHORE! I ABUSE MAH GAY POWAHS TO COMPRENSATE FOR MY LAKC OF BRAINS AND PENIS! LOLOL IMMA BANNZ EVERY1 WHO DISAGRESS WIF MEE!



Yeah, we don't give a shit about your organ problems. 

Go back to your failure of a wiki and cry there. We don't need you infecting the OBD with your retardness. Go abuse yourself there. Abusing is something you seem to like doing.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier to be nice to idiots? They might actually take a hint.

Of course, I like to place faith in humanity, so I am a bit biased.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> MFG - 1
> OBD - 0
> 
> Later, pussies. I'll see you over there if you ever feel like backing your shittalk with an actual debate.
> ...


I'm guessing that tally is based on being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



			
				Zetta said:
			
		

> What's next? A your mom joke?


Red level.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol at you needing Hellspawn to do your shit. Grow some pubes and come back after the boys drop, you 12-year cunt guzzler.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

In vino veritas.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> MFG - 1
> OBD - 0
> 
> Later, pussies. I'll see you over there if you ever feel like backing your shittalk with an actual debate.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA.

Thinking making a dupe, posting a screenshot and acting like a butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't even debate here without his mod powers is winning.

Come back when you're not a massive pussy King Inbred.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely, wine is much better than beer for truth seekers.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to be nice to idiots? They might actually take a hint.
> 
> Of course, I like to place faith in humanity, so I am a bit biased.



Being nice to retards is impossible. their skull is too thick for the hint to get through.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrant the laughing stock.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

I am pretty nice to trolls, and it worked out okay for me.

It's all about patience, either they take the hint or get bored and leave.

I'm sorry if I sound preachy here, but that's just my view on the matter.

Of course though, agitated trolls give out the most laughs.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally prefer to deal with trolls in a calm rational manner, of fucking their shit up politely. Nothing feels better than showing someone how much cock they suck and then ending with a Pip pip cheerio, old boy.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I am pretty nice to trolls, and it worked out okay for me.
> 
> It's all about patience, either they take the hint or get bored and leave.
> 
> ...



5 years of talking to brick walls has taught me being nice never helps at all.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get this guy.

He calls us cowards but he won't stay and debate on neutral ground, instead wanting the place where he can change avatars, posts, delete and ban ad nauseum.

It's like he's afraid of what we'll do to him without his mod powers and really... doesn't that say everything that needs to be said?


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with that style zenieth. But I just wanted to see what it felt like to be an OBD oldfag


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 25, 2010)

He'll probably edit our posts, just to make us look stupid.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> He'll probably edit our posts, just to make us look stupid.



So he'll change them to what he thinks is right then?


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> I don't get this guy.
> 
> He calls us cowards but he won't stay and debate on neutral ground, instead wanting the place where he can change avatars, posts, delete and ban ad nauseum.
> 
> It's like he's afraid of what we'll do to him without his mod powers and really... doesn't that say everything that needs to be said?



Cowards always like having advantages. It shows that they're scared of everyone else. They also like to think that they hold imaginary powers that makes them think they're important.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Why would you invite us there to debate, just to ban us, you dumb fuck?

No wonder your wiki is so shitty.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> WAH WAH I GO BANNED! I'm going to cry and pretend I won something and you all lost!




Do I smell someone being a fool?

Oh wait, it's you.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Really? If we point out all the flaws in your entire "crew's" arguments, you wont ban us? Really?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

does this surprise you?

after all thats been seen so far

jees


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2010)

Requesting to join to help make some profiles.

Name God_Sephiroth.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I'm a pussy mod.



Indeed you are.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

> Zetta loses again.  Hahahaha.



Who's dupe are you?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

I could always make a forum, and we could have a debate(lol "debate") over there, but then again, I dont really care enough to do it. But I would get some lulz, but then again Im lazy. meh.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> IWD WHYYYYY WHYYYYY WHHYYYY
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> ...



go fuck yourself you hack debater...and if i recall correctly no one ever fucking respected you until you started copying my debate style

are you hurt because i wouldn;t follow you into trolling?

aww poor tyrant...


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I destroyed myself while debating with myself. I'm now going to pretend I won something again and go cry in a corner.



You do that.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Moses? Phenomenol is more fear striking than Moses.

Fuck outta here


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I find it hilarious that you guys are afraid to come to MFG. Meanwhile, I'm up in the OBD talking shit and all you can do is ban me? Kinda hypocritical don't you think?
> 
> Fact of the matter is, the OBD is where the biggest pussies of the internet go to talk shit behind people's backs.
> 
> ...



We didn't ban you retard. The admins did. That's usually what happens.

I like how you make two dupes out of butthurt while we're just laughing at you and you impotent display. You're sad Tyrant.

Btw, didn't one of your admins have a hissyfit because you were being a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Still butthurt about that too I see.

You're such a joke Tyrant.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Moses single-handedly took down the OBD.
> 
> IWD is my bitch.



thats why you dick rode for me for a hole year

your sorry excuse for a human being


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are Tyrant BRAWR, then you should know better to come here and act like this. I mean I would never do this like to a forum like Gamespot or anything. So you tell us at MFG not go around act like fools, but it seems like you are doing the same also.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Tell him Hellspawn.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Moses single-handedly took down the OBD.
> 
> IWD is my bitch.
> 
> ...



I did it for the lulz gaiz, please think I'm cool.

Dude, you made two dupes today just because you got verbally destroyed and can't handle that stomped colon of yours... calling us butthurt is really stupid. Especially considering we've done nothing but laugh at you in this single thread.

You got banned because you started insulting people. That's how good mods work Tyrant. You little butthurt trooper you.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I'm going to call everyone ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) since I'm a retard.



Stop crying and go back to your failure wiki.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> We didn't ban you retard. The admins did. That's usually what happens.
> 
> I like how you make two dupes out of butthurt while we're just laughing at you and you impotent display. You're sad Tyrant.



How stupid and self-centered can he be that he thinks they're banning him for anything related to his backwater forum retard activities?

It's us who laugh at him, the admins don't care.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I like how you just copy/paste my jokes. And then you go and say we copy/paste your Wiki. Rofl. As if we would want to copy that piece of shit.
> 
> TWF is your best DBZ guy and he's on par with our worst DBZ guy.
> 
> ...



You made two dupes and you call us butthurt? You're a joke Tyrant. No wonder you need to be a mod... everyone at MFG would use you as a punching bag if you were a normal member. 

Tyrant the laughing stock of the OBD and MFG.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> BAWWW BAWWW I'MHORRIBLE
> 
> BAWWW



face it tyrant...with out my holding your fucking hand and making the mistake of showing you to debate like a real man

you woulda been the pissant of MFG for ever

you suck...you pretentious little troll


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> WAH I'm butthurt! Stop calling me names or I'll pretend I won something again!



Go back. Shoo. no one like you. nd no one is cared of your failure tactics.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Also, Immortal Watch Dog, you're a pussy and you lost to Astner in every single debate you faced him in.
> 
> And then you bitched to me to go close the threads because you couldn't defeat him.
> 
> IWD was basically my bitch at MFG. And he still is.


Lol Pencil.


Hellspawn28 said:


> Who's dupe are you?


...


BRAWR said:


> Oh and I saw that debate about Magneto versus SSJ3 Goku.
> 
> Moses destroyed you guys. DESTROYED. Oh my god, it was hilarious. He was taking down countless OBDfags all by himself. Even Narcissus' own smooty attitude couldn't hold him down.





BRAWR said:


> I like how you just copy/paste my jokes. And then you go and say we copy/paste your Wiki. Rofl. As if we would want to copy that piece of shit.
> 
> TWF is your best DBZ guy and he's on par with our worst DBZ guy.
> 
> ...


Lol Moses and again, lol Pencil and his faux intellectualism.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Tell you what, Zetta. Come to MFG, debate with me.
> 
> I hereby declare that I will not ban you no matter what you say. And if I do, I will concede defeat and bow down to the OBD.


And what marvelous feats will you bring me?

Anime bits about Buu destroying galaxies when the manga states otherwise? I know you suck at debating Tyrant. I've seen you do it. Besides, stay.

I will enjoy breaking you day by day. We need a new OBD Clown now that DIY Death broke.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Tell you what, Zetta. Come to MFG, debate with me.
> .



thats like...the wigger who..tells the dude he just started shit with to come...by his hood..where his boyz..are..alone

you fucking coward...

YOUR NOTHING....WITH OUT ME JOINING MFG WOULD OF BEEN NOOOTTTHHIIINNNGG

YOU SUCK..



BRAWR said:


> HUR DUR IMA EDIT TYRANT'S POSTS CUZ IM COOL LIKE THAT
> 
> I drove you out of the AS, IWD. You got told, son. You got assraped, without me using my powers once. If I did, you would've been butthurt even faster.




i wouldn;t call me pwning you and your entire gang of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...and you having to resort to your mod..powers to beat me

you can;t even hack it against me in a debate...and i was all out of shape

how fucking pathetic is that?

OH NO THE WATCH DOG SCARES ME...STOP ARGUING ME..OR I'LL BAN YOU

get it right fagget i walked out of the AS because your a punk ass bitch,....who hides behind his powers


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Moviecodec >MFG
CBR >MFG

What forum isnt > MFG these days, though?


----------



## Airflow (Jan 25, 2010)

The amount of bawwwwwing in this thread is obscene.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

*BRAWR:*  You can actually type well, and you seem to have some sense of humor.

Even if you are somewhat of an idiot, you could probably fit in if you were nicer.

Maybe cut down on the general idiocy, and actually listen to what others are saying.

These sort of things work better if you commanded even a modicum of respect from the OBD, which you don't seem to.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

What's going on here?


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2010)

Nobody ban Tyrant.

Also, tell your MFG fanboys to lurk the debate so they can see.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2010)

Be Narutard said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Oh and for the record, your boy Darth Nihilus is over there. Notice how he isn't banned. Maybe because I don't ban dipshits. So act accordingly, and then you won't have to get all butthurt when you get a ban.


I am personally a reasonable and calm person, slow to anger and quick to quell, but my good sir make no mistake, that when in my rage I do not suffer fools, nor trolls lightly.



> Zetta, you're a pussy and a terrible debator. Your insults sound like they came from a 5 year old. You have a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar, to which you fap to every night.


Firstly I must ask, why do you need to call out zetta on his skills in debates, and throw insults of a sullen four year old then tell him he acts like a five year old? Honestly He's been rather patient and hasn't even dropped to the level of insulting you on such a mundane level. Also it's debater, just to let you know.



> Good luck raiding our forums lol. First of all, not one of you even has the balls to come over there. And even if you did plan a raid, it wouldn't work since you need Admin approval before registering. Rofl. OBD fails again.


Secondly, we can not raid that which we have been invited to. What we do to our host is their fault for allowing us in. If you make a bed for your enemy do not expect them to lie. Noting that you need admin approval also seems to note that you merely wish to laugh at our feeble attempts to enter trying to make yourself appear to be a master of trickery, when you honestly aren't.



> Oh and Narcissus, I hope you like this avatar I made for you. I love you so much I spent a whole bunch of time on it for you. :3


This however, I must say is the nail in the coffin for your argument, on any level. To blatantly abuse your power to those you asked so confidently to come only shows how truly petty and insignificant you really are as a debater. Please come back when you've learned to handle your emotions and honestly stop being such an ass. Good day to you sir and I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> What's going on here?



Tyrant being butthurt. Its pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Hey if you think you can defeat me in a debate, then let's get it on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Neutral grounds, right?
> 
> inb4 ban by butthurt mods.



This is as neutral as can be.

If you don't insult anyone, you won't get banned.

Bring it, noob.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that all Tyrant? All this fucking time and all you can come up with is with the same shit? You're a fucking failure, you white trash piece of shit. Is it all that inbreeding your family's done throughout these years? Just makes it so you deteriorate over time? I suggest you go ahead and get the fuck away from your computer, go experience the world beyond your flatscreen monitor your spent your parent's money on.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I already know what's going to happen.
> 
> Zetta is going to chicken out, again, while using some piss-poor copypasta of my insults. And to top it off, some retarded smiley.
> 
> ...


Who ever chickened out to you exactly?

You're the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who needs his mod status to even dare try me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Hey if you think you can defeat me in a debate, then let's get it on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Neutral grounds, right?
> 
> inb4 ban by butthurt mods.



i already beat your ass so bad...you hasd to use your mod powers...

your a coward...and your trolling another forum because you can't handle criticism


----------



## Airflow (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Hey if you think you can defeat me in a debate, then let's get it on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Neutral grounds, right?
> 
> inb4 ban by butthurt mods.



How bout you debate then instead of insulting people.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> LOL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Is calling people a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the only thing you can do? You're worse than red.

Seriously, this is the, what, 6th time you've used ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). try using something that's acutally insulting.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Funny thing is, I actually get along with a lot of the OBD members that are on MFG. Darth Nihilus is cool, Hellspawn28 is cool, Moon Knives is cool, Anti-Existence is cool.
> 
> I don't know what you guys are afraid of.



We have this crippling fear of faggotry. Tyrant, you seem to have that in abundance.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> And what marvelous feats will you bring me?
> 
> Anime bits about Buu destroying galaxies when the manga states otherwise? I know you suck at debating Tyrant. I've seen you do it. Besides, stay.
> 
> I will enjoy breaking you day by day. We need a new OBD Clown now that DIY Death broke.


You're welcome by the way.



BRAWR said:


> Hey if you think you can defeat me in a debate, then let's get it on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Neutral grounds, right?
> 
> inb4 ban by butthurt mods.


Mods can't ban and no S-mod or higher gives a shit about us.

They ban you because you break the rules not because of some conspiracy.

Take off the tin foil hat, it's cutting off circulation to your brain.


Nimademe said:


> *BRAWR:*  You can actually type well, and you seem to have some sense of humor.
> 
> Even if you are somewhat of an idiot, *you could probably fit in *if you were nicer.


No.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Okay, looks like Zetta is finally talking business.
> 
> SHIT JUST GOT REAL, AMIRITE?
> 
> You guys can start brainstorming topics. We'll see what's up.



I'm waiting, cumbucket.

Bring me your debate.

You challenged the Overlord. Bring it. Don't pussy out now.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I find it hilarious that you guys are afraid to come to MFG. Meanwhile, I'm up in the OBD talking shit and all you can do is ban me? Kinda hypocritical don't you think?
> 
> Fact of the matter is, the OBD is where the biggest pussies of the internet go to talk shit behind people's backs.
> 
> ...


Lol'd a little.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> TWF is your best DBZ guy and he's on par with our worst DBZ guy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

hey tyrant..didn't you have to take a break from Smodding mfg

because you ended up in a mental hospital or something?

yeah....


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Is that all Tyrant? All this fucking time and all you can come up with is with the same shit? You're a fucking failure, you white trash piece of shit. Is it all that inbreeding your family's done throughout these years? Just makes it so you deteriorate over time? I suggest you go ahead and get the fuck away from your computer, go experience the world beyond your flatscreen monitor your spent your parent's money on.


Why do you have to bring race into this?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> IWD, why don't you just go put on a cheerleaders outfit and continue to suck off the OBDers to get some rep?
> 
> OKAY GUYS, 1 AND 2. AND 1 AND 2. LET'S BEAT THIS BIG BAD MEANIE TYRANT.



Oh dear, is Tyrant losing his balls?

Is big mean old Zetta to scary for him? Does he need to go after IWD because he's a pussy?

There there Tyrant, we understand


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> IWD, why don't you just go put on a cheerleaders outfit and continue to suck off the OBDers to get some rep?
> 
> OKAY GUYS, 1 AND 2. AND 1 AND 2. LET'S BEAT THIS BIG BAD MEANIE TYRANT.



so is this you off your medication?

or...on?

and..yeah...real cute...suck up joke...

reminds you of when you used to run to me "OMG IWD..DIS MEAN NARUTARDS..PWNING ME"

ah..my young..special ed failure of a protoge' how you've disappointed me


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Tyrant being butthurt. Its pretty funny to watch.


Oh okay, thought he was someone important.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no history with Tyrant. I'll head over to MFG and see what the big fuss is about.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrant is pussying out. King Inbred.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Dear Tyrant,

You make me wish post-birth abortions were legal. Do the world a favor - find a rafter and some rope and hang yourself.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> It's funny because I'm not even black.
> 
> Overlord? Oh boy, this just got real didn't it. Oh man, this JUST. GOT. REAL.
> 
> Marvel, DC, DBZ. Those are my big three. But I'm down with any generic debate too. You name it.



I don't do comics. 

Oh, I know. Let's make it symbolic.

Goku versus Zetta.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> It's funny because I'm not even black.
> 
> Overlord? Oh boy, this just got real didn't it. Oh man, this JUST. GOT. REAL.
> 
> Marvel, DC, DBZ. Those are my big three. But I'm down with any generic debate too. You name it.



then let's take a fucking classic out dis old school play book you hack fool

THor vs goku non odin force...regular ol'cassic thor

go!!!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





zenieth said:


> I am personally a reasonable and calm person, slow to anger and quick to quell, but my good sir make no mistake, that when in my rage I do not suffer fools, nor trolls lightly.
> 
> 
> Firstly I must ask, why do you need to call out zetta on his skills in debates, and throw insults of a sullen four year old then tell him he acts like a five year old? Honestly He's been rather patient and hasn't even dropped to the level of insulting you on such a mundane level. Also it's debater, just to let you know.
> ...






I'll just leave this here again since you seemed to fail at noticing it tyrant. Unless you don't have the attention span for it, to which I must say is a shame.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 25, 2010)

> ....



I did not know that Tyrant at first. But man this thread is funny, I need some popcorn.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn 17 members and 2 guests.

Oh correction, 16 members and 2 guests


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> I don't do comics.
> 
> Oh, I know. Let's make it symbolic.
> 
> Goku versus Zetta.





BRAWR said:


> If I got aborted, you wouldnt exist, son. I had a lot of fun doing your mom.
> 
> OH NO, MAN JUST USED A MOM JOKE. SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.
> 
> Zetta, Im waiting.



I like how I posted before you and you just ignored it. You suck at this Tyrant.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so is this you off your medication?
> 
> or...on?
> 
> ...



Failed your student has. Fallen to the retard side he did.[/yodavoice]


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Pass some of that popcorn, Hellspawn. Its going to get even funnier in a few.
> 
> I also like how IWD suddenly became 10x more tame when I entered here. Its like I just stepped...in his yard.



Still losing your balls ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Or are you just that illiterate?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Well thats not a very fun debate is it. Zetta wins. XD
> 
> How about you choose a debate where we BOTH disagree on the outcome.



Why does Zetta win? 

Isn't Goku this Galaxy-busting FTL badass?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Pass some of that popcorn, Hellspawn. Its going to get even funnier in a few.
> 
> I also like how IWD suddenly became 10x more tame when I entered here. Its like I just stepped...in his yard.



Him hurling insults at you is tame?

Are you even reading what you're typing?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> I also like how IWD suddenly became 10x more tame when I entered here. Its like I just stepped...in his yard.



how the hell is ripping your nuts off tame?


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Him hurling insults at you is tame?
> 
> Are you even reading what you're typing?



Oh damn, he's like red and pitlord. Only the worst of both of them.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 25, 2010)

You know, this isn't the convo guys.

Move your conversation there, would you?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Well thats not a very fun debate is it. Zetta wins. XD
> 
> How about you choose a debate where we BOTH disagree on the outcome.



Don't they have Goku as beyond galaxy busting in that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wiki of yours?

Time to defend it, oh great debator.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> You know, this isn't the convo guys.
> 
> Move your conversation there, would you?



AJ, do you mind if we make a thread for this? In the long run, it'll cause less trouble if we resolve this now.

Also Tyrant, before you deny it...



This bad wiki says he is.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Is it me or does brawr look similar to baww?



It makes you wonder what he's doing in front of his computer


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> AJ, do you mind if we make a thread for this? In the long run, it'll cause less trouble if we resolve this now.



I don't mind, but this won't be going on much longer.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I don't mind, but this won't be going on much longer.



You know he's just gonna keep duping right?

I mean, this is his third dupe already after his orginal ban.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> It makes you wonder what he's doing in front of his computer


Bawwing maybe?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Don't they have Goku as beyond galaxy busting in that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wiki of yours?
> 
> Time to defend it, oh great debator.




yep tyrant you stated he is a galaxy buster go ahead debate


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> You know he's just gonna keep duping right?
> 
> I mean, this is his third dupe already after his orginal ban.



We need an admin on for cases like this, which is just bad timing.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Just so we're in agreement on what Tyrant's stance on Goku is.



Speed  : Goku can arguably reach flight speeds *higher than the speed of ligh*t. He has shown even faster reflexes and combat speed. He cannot be perceived by the naked eye and can use Instant Transmission, a technique that allows him to travel from any point to any other in a single instant.

Destructive Capabilities  : Solar System buster+


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> some non sense.



here.how about this..that galaxy destroying blast..is complete inconsistency defined...contradicting by all of his other showings

his previous...feats..suggest at most planet destroying capacity

you labeling him a skyfather is absolutely retarded


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Just so we're in agreement on what Tyrant's stance on Goku is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Looks like I found a debate topic.
> 
> IS KID BUU A GALAXY BUSTER OR NOT.
> 
> ...



Anime is non-canon unless you can prove Toriyama wrote that scene.

Or is Peter Jackson suddenly the writer of the Lord Of The Rings?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

And silence.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (17 members and 2 guests)
Crimson King, Abigail, BRAWR, Lina Inverse, tobiah arronax, Nimademe, zenieth, Xelloss, The Immortal WatchDog, Charcan, ~Greed~, Sansao


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Just so we're in agreement on what Tyrant's stance on Goku is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we should ask him to prove all this...by OBD standards


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

What would you guys do if Tyrant admitted he was wrong and basically improved all around?

Tear your eyeballs out in disbelief? Continue attacking? It makes me curious.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm actually not sure if flaming like this is allowed since this is technically a banned member we're dealing with.

You should still stop feeding the troll and I'll deal with it.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

yes ma'am


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I'm actually not sure if flaming like this is allowed since this is technically a banned member we're dealing with.
> 
> You should still stop feeding the troll and I'll deal with it.



Well, when people flamed Dragon for posting scat, Naruko said that she didn't care about us flaming him. Then she banned me for something unrelated (but I assumed it was for that, which is why I asked).

I'm assuming this applies here too.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I'm actually not sure if flaming like this is allowed since this is technically a banned member we're dealing with.
> 
> You should still stop feeding the troll and I'll deal with it.



we can't debate banned members?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not even going to ask what this is about. I'm just going to sit back and watch from the stands.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 25, 2010)

*BRAWR:* You are a dupe of a banned member, a flamer, and a general idiot, which is why AFK is considering banning you.

The fact that she hasn't already nulls your point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Azure Flame Knight, if you delete my posts, or ban me, you will basically be fulfilling the exact definition that your members have labelled upon me.
> 
> I was told this was neutral ground. What happened to that.



You started flaming like some little kid, duh.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (22 members and 4 guests)  
Lina Inverse, Abigail, The Immortal WatchDog, BRAWR, Nimademe, ~Greed~, Daiyoukai Ramza, Xelloss+, Crimson Dragoon, zenieth, Charcan  

Damn


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Azure Flame Knight, if you delete my posts, or ban me, you will basically be fulfilling the exact definition that your members have labelled upon me.
> 
> I was told this was neutral ground. What happened to that.



if you can't tell the difference between what she's doing

the habitual abuses you lay upon OBD'ers then your even more lost then i thought

she's doing her job

your abusing your power....and humiliating and disgracing MFG by openly..attempting a forum war...with NF as a staff member

your supposed to be above this kind of conduct

fuck..as a member your supposed to be above this

what the hell is your problem


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Canon is a subjective term. It applies to the creator in question.
> 
> Now the Anime may not be canon to the manga, and I already acknowledged that. It is a well known fact on MFG as well.
> 
> HOWEVER, it IS canon to Toei. And Toei incarnations of DBZ are seperated from Akira Toriyama incarnations of DBZ.



So? Not even Toei considers it canon. This is common practice in Japan.

To give an example, in Gundam, Yoshiyuki Tomino is the supreme source of canon as far as his shows are concerned. Just like Imagawa is for G Gundam and Fukuda for Seed and Destiny.

Neither Sunrise (though statements) nor Bandai (though modelkits) are allowed to contradict the director. Hence why the Correct Century Big Bang Tomino made is very controversial in Japan, but no less canon.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2010)

BRAWR said:


> Azure Flame Knight, if you delete my posts, or ban me, you will basically be fulfilling the exact definition that your members have labelled upon me.
> 
> I was told this was neutral ground. What happened to that.



Well, maybe if you could actually try to follow the rules.

I know, novel idea.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrant, no worries. This is already over. 

By the time an admin even gets here, I'll have won.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2010)

Seriously though, which member art thou? 

I might knoweth who you are.

Wait, Tyrant?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Seriously though, which member art thou?
> 
> I might knoweth who you are.
> 
> Wait, Tyrant?



He posted a picture of him modfucking Narcissus 4 pages ago.


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2010)

Something come up, I wish to have the topic closed for the moment. Endless Mike, and Zetta do you guys have MSN? If so can you send it to me via PM. 

Thanks in advance. - IdTuco


----------

